# Malvoisin's Savage Tide OOC Thread *Resurrected*



## Malvoisin

[sblock=Dramatis Personae]
*Brissa Santos-* A former pickpocket turned semi-legitimate artist, Brissa is apparently Vanthus Vanderboren's sometime companion, but she hasn't been seen in Azure District for weeks. 

*The Jade Ravens-* A mercenary company long in the employ of the Vanderboren family. Currently they have traveled south to Cauldron at Lavinia's behest.

*Keltar Islaran-* Lord of Islaran Manor and representative of Azure District on the Dawn Council, Keltar is an aging noble whose children have either gone missing or have no real interest in continuing the family's traditional post as Harbormaster. Ill health and concerns about his inability to find a suitable replacement have caused Islaran to become distracted from maintaining a firm grip on activities within Sasserine's harbor.

Recently, the party has learned that Lord Islaran was gruesomely murdered by unknown forces, leaving the post of Harbormaster vacant...






*Kora Whistlegap-* This elderly halfling woman has served the Vanderborens faithfully for many years.

*Lavinia Vanderboren-* Thrust into the responsibilities of nobility, young Lavinia's parents perished in a terrible fire and her brother has vanished from the public eye, leaving her to tend to her estate's needs all on her own. Lavinia hired the PCs to liberate her ship, _The Blue Nixie_, from the animal smuggler Soller Vark, and then accompanied the group to the Vanderboren family vault under Castle Teraknian. Having served her well in those tasks, Lavinia subsequently hired the PCs as bodyguards and troubleshooters for a monthly retainer of 100 gold pieces each. 

Most recently, Lavinia has asked the party to track down her irascible brother, Vanthus, in the hope that he may be redeemed from his wayward activities.  






*Panchi-* Proprietor of 'It Still Floats!' a Shadowshore boat shop whose wares are of dubious quality...at best.

*Penkus-*A semi-notorious Shadowshore smuggler. He was last seen a few weeks ago, rowing toward Parrot Island in the company of Vanthus Vanderboren. A cryptic comment from Vanthus before sealing the PCs in the tunnels below would seem to indicate that Penkus never returned from that trip. Indeed, Penkus was abandoned by Vanthus upon learning the Parrot Island tunnels were overrun with vicious unded monstrosities. Penkus met his end at the disease-fouled claws of the huecuva Veldimar Krund...but not before writing a note which condemned the youngest Vanderboren for his treachery, and raised some new questions as well. Who is the Lady of the Lotus?

*Shefton Rosk-*This half-elf grifter lured the party to Parrot Island at the behest of Vanthus Vanderboren, but was double-crossed when he outlived his usefulness. For his trouble, Shefton found himself stabbed in the back...literally...and dumped down a 30-foot shaft for good measure. It wasn't the fall that killed him, it was the landing.

*Soller Vark-* A surly brute in the employ of the harbormaster, he and his gang secretly commandeered the _Blue Nixie_, apparently to use the vessel as part of a smuggling scheme involving exotic animals. He and the remnants of his entourage are now healing up in the custody of the Merchant's Watch.






*Vanthus Vanderboren-* Lavinia's younger brother, thought absent from Sasserine. As it turns out, he is present and accounted for, having looted the lion's share of the fortune from the Vanderboren family vault. He then lured the party to Parrot Island, and trapped them in the abandoned smuggler's tunnels beneath, with the aid of Shefton Rosk (who Vanthus subsequently murdered). The party is beginning to come to the conclusion that Vanthus is not very nice.





[/sblock]






[sblock=Handouts and Graphics]
The letter that started it all, an invitation from Lavinia Vanderboren:






A strange list of monsters found, along with the Vanderboren signet ring, in a secret compartment aboard the _Blue Nixie_. What does it mean?






The plot thickens! Found in the clutches of dear, departed Penkus...





[/sblock]





------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[sblock=Words of Welcome]
Welcome players! As promised, I'll go into a little more detail as to how I arrived at my decisions....

Voadam and hafrogman, you are both players that I really liked running in Fiend's Embrace, and this gave you an inside track. Each of you also submitted a new class (which I have not yet played or DMed) from the PHB2, and I'm very interested in seeing the Beguiler and the Dragon Shaman in play. Plus, you have strong track records as good PbP players and reliable posters (I lurk a lot in the games on these boards). Kalen, I think, will be challenging to DM, but I look forward to that challenge. He should be quite a handful, as a mix of stealth and arcane magic. The dragon shaman will be a secondary melee character, and bring a little versatility (auras, healing) to the mix.

Rhun, yours is a name I've seen a lot around these parts, as both player and DM. Much like those two gentlemen above, you seem like a good player and reliable poster. I look forward to your inclusion in this game! Anar will make for the party's other secondary melee specialist, and combine with Kalen for all their stealth needs.

Land Outcast and stonegod, you guys are both great in Shackled City. Your inclusion here was a no-brainer. I love the background on Col, and I look forward to how you're going to play him, stonegod. I have, however, decided not to use the taint rules. I just think it would needlessly complicate the game, and it's hard to justify that in a non-horror themed campaign, for just one character. Still, role-play his descent into madness to your heart's content! Should be fun. He'll be the knowledge guy, and bring secondary divine magic. Land, I hope you bring the same creativity and sense of depth to Nicolai as you have for Remen. I know you are playing the same character in Tonks' new game, but I don't have a problem with that, as long as you can keep the two games straight! Obviously, we're looking at him being the party's arcane blaster....

Tonks, you seem somewhat new around these parts, but you submitted two great characters, and I was hard pressed to pick between them. Ultimately, I went with the Aventi due to party balance concerns. I wasn't sure I wanted to leave this group in the hands of Mad Col for their healing needs. And, that Ocean domain should be a terrific choice for this campaign. It will be interesting to see how Damash fits in with the rest of the group, which seems like largely a bunch of misfits and scalawags.

Finally, GwydapLlew....you are the wild card, my friend. I was looking over the submissions in search of a primary melee combatant, and your Amedio tribal spearman just jumped out at me. I guess I'm just a sucker for that archetype...in fantasy movies ranging from Beastmaster to The Scorpion King this a common character type, and one that I really enjoy. As a player, you're unknown to me, but trust me when I say you're in very good company here. Follow in the footsteps of the experienced gentlemen above, and you'll do just fine. 

So, there you have it. Overall, I wish we could have had a bit more racial diversity (5 humans aboard)....but, one is a black-skinned tribesman, one has a bit of draconic blood...and of course, one is mad...so, I guess there's some diversity there. I like the mix of classes, though.

'Kay, that's enough from me. Let's get on to character creation.[/sblock]
[sblock=Character Creation Guidelines]
Character Creation Rules

Okay, let's see....

**28 point buy for stats.

**Max hit points at first level. Method for future hp increases to be determined

**Maximum gold available to spend on equipment, per class...BUT...nobody is allowed to start the game with more than 20 gp in cash. So, use it or lose it. I will be looking at encumbrance, so watch the weight.

**Please post character sheets at the Rogue's Gallery, even if a work in progress. Let me know when your sheet is finished and ready for final review please.

**Please annotate your sheet with a brief description for any feat, spell, or item which is not found in the SRD.

**Please include common skills on your sheet, such as Spot, Listen, Search...even if you don't put any skill ranks in them.

**Please be sure to include a paragraph with a detailed description of the character. Should include height, weight, hair, eye and skin color, clothing worn, weapons and gear carried, etc.

**Please don't post a background yet, even if you already wrote one in the recruiting process. We will work together on backgrounds, once the magazine has been released, and we can look at the Sasserine backdrop in the issue for details.

Okay, I think that's it for now. There isn't really a big rush on this, considering the adventure hasn't been released yet. So take your time, and keep me apprised of any questions you may have.

Thanks![/sblock]


----------



## hafrogman

??? the dragon shaman reporting for duty.

Now all I need is a name.  Bah, I'm terrible at this part.


----------



## Tonks

I am here as well.

Just wanted to say that while Damash looks mainly human and his racial background are from humans, he is more like Aquaman without the lame ability to talk only to fish..

I will do what I can to make sure he fits in once the game gets going, but initially I don't doubt he will seem like the odd man out in the group.


----------



## Malvoisin

Tonks said:
			
		

> I am here as well.
> 
> Just wanted to say that while Damash looks mainly human and his racial background are from humans, he is more like Aquaman without the lame ability to talk only to fish..
> 
> I will do what I can to make sure he fits in once the game gets going, but initially I don't doubt he will seem like the odd man out in the group.




Man, I've kind of always had a soft spot for Aquaman. I think it's probably just the sympathy vote, though... 

edit: Also, I think it would be cool if when Damash casts a spell, concentric white rings emanate from his forehead. What do you think?


----------



## stonegod

Tonks said:
			
		

> I will do what I can to make sure he fits in once the game gets going, but initially I don't doubt he will seem like the odd man out in the group.



Wait 'til you meat the raving, poor hygine, lunatic!


----------



## Malvoisin

Please refer back to the first post in the thread for character creation rules. Let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## Rhun

Checking in. I'll get to work stating up Anar this weekend. Thanks for my inclusion in the game, Malvoisin. This looks like it will be a lot of fun!


----------



## Tonks

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Man, I've kind of always had a soft spot for Aquaman. I think it's probably just the sympathy vote, though...
> 
> edit: Also, I think it would be cool if when Damash casts a spell, concentric white rings emanate from his forehead. What do you think?




Consider it done..

I will work on finding a great deal of water quotes to use also in his speech. *reaches for Sponge Bob DVDs*


----------



## Land Outcast

Reporting here!
Beggar with eyepatch, tangled beard, and dirty trenchcoat reporting, ready to direct anyone asking directions towards gold and glory!

Good to see you Rhun, Halfrogman, Vodamn from my first game as DM... (and specially Rhun... some of you know why  )

Good to see you too selected StoneGod... you've got something for insane characters, havent' you?

GwydapLlew... difficult name... welcome!   

Good to see the Great Malvoisin, He-who-resurrected-Phyrric's-Legacy, He-who-came-back-to-blow-life-into-Phyrric's-Legacy


----------



## stonegod

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> Good to see you too selected StoneGod... you've got something for insane characters, havent' you?



Jon's not insane! Just hears things! Its psionic, really.


----------



## Tonks

I will start work on Damash soon also, but wanted to remind you I would be traveling tomorrow and won't have access until Sun.


----------



## Land Outcast

Hello Tonks too!


----------



## stonegod

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> I love the background on Col, and I look forward to how you're going to play him, stonegod. I have, however, decided not to use the taint rules. I just think it would needlessly complicate the game, and it's hard to justify that in a non-horror themed campaign, for just one character. Still, role-play his descent into madness to your heart's content! Should be fun. He'll be the knowledge guy, and bring secondary divine magic.



I understand the desire not to use the taint mechanics.  A few questions then:

How do you feel about the Absent Minded Trait to represent his initial madness?
Would you allow the HoH Master of Knowledge Feat (+1 to all knowledge skills) to stack w/ the above? Both are unsigned bonuses.
I would like to discuss a modification of the Tainted Scholar PrC w/ you later, as I think it fits Col better than Loremaster. I can do so over email (you can use ENWorld to send me mail) if you wish. The reason I'd like to know is it would change my initial feats (loremaster is pretty feat heavy).
Thanks!


----------



## Rhun

stonegod said:
			
		

> Jon's not insane! Just hears things! Its psionic, really.





Sounds like my spirit shaman in Land Outcast's Under Cold Stone's game...he isn't crazy, he just talks with spirits all the time.


----------



## Tonks

Thanks for the warm welcome into the group, it seems I will definately have some big shoes to fill to keep up with everyone. I know we aren't supposed to get too deep into the backgrounds yet, but if there is anyone who wants to work on a joint background I am open for any ideas to help mesh Damash with one, or more, of the others.


----------



## hafrogman

I don't how it will work out with the requirements of the AP but I generally planned for Keoni (I have a name, whee) to be literally fresh off the boat.  Thus, he could have links to anyone that could have been crew or passenger on the ship that brought him from his home, but (for example) the earlier suggestion of Mad Col being on the ship pre-Mad wouldn't quite work out time wise.

I want to start out with the fresh sense of wonder at exposure to a whole new world, and have the character eventually evolve into a part of that world.


----------



## Land Outcast

well, Nicolai will have been on whichever boat he could, so he certainly would be a viable choice for someone who knew Keoni... and when we take into account his propensity to drag whoever he can on quests for fortune (and eventually... he hopes, a ship of his own)...


----------



## hafrogman

What is it about characters of mine getting accosted by the same crazy old begger man?


But it certainly sounds like a possibility.  Keoni would be in need of a guide to the wonderful world of civilization. . .  and Nicolai would be in need of anyone foolish enough to go along with his hare-brained schemes.


----------



## Malvoisin

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I don't how it will work out with the requirements of the AP but I generally planned for Keoni (I have a name, whee) to be literally fresh off the boat.  Thus, he could have links to anyone that could have been crew or passenger on the ship that brought him from his home, but (for example) the earlier suggestion of Mad Col being on the ship pre-Mad wouldn't quite work out time wise.
> 
> I want to start out with the fresh sense of wonder at exposure to a whole new world, and have the character eventually evolve into a part of that world.




Cue music from The Little Mermaid....

'Wish I could be 
A Part of That World'


----------



## Malvoisin

Tonks said:
			
		

> I will start work on Damash soon also, but wanted to remind you I would be traveling tomorrow and won't have access until Sun.




That's fine, Tonks. Like I said, we are not in a hurry.

Voadam, I believe, is away right now too.


----------



## Malvoisin

stonegod said:
			
		

> I understand the desire not to use the taint mechanics.  A few questions then:
> 
> How do you feel about the Absent Minded Trait to represent his initial madness?
> Would you allow the HoH Master of Knowledge Feat (+1 to all knowledge skills) to stack w/ the above? Both are unsigned bonuses.
> I would like to discuss a modification of the Tainted Scholar PrC w/ you later, as I think it fits Col better than Loremaster. I can do so over email (you can use ENWorld to send me mail) if you wish. The reason I'd like to know is it would change my initial feats (loremaster is pretty feat heavy).
> Thanks!




Okay, let me look a few things over and get back to you, stone.


----------



## Malvoisin

Calling GwydapLlew!

Are you with us?


----------



## stonegod

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Calling GwydapLlew!
> 
> Are you with us?



He's at GenCon.


----------



## Malvoisin

stonegod said:
			
		

> He's at GenCon.




Seriously?


----------



## stonegod

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Seriously?



Yup. He's in the Forgotten Forge w/ me and posted it here. Not sure when that beast is over.


----------



## Malvoisin

stonegod said:
			
		

> Yup. He's in the Forgotten Forge w/ me and posted it here. Not sure when that beast is over.




Okay, that's good to know. Thanks, stone!


----------



## Malvoisin

stonegod:

The Absent-Minded trait is okay, I'll allow that.

Yes, you can take the Master of Knowledge feat, and yes, I'll allow it to stack with the Absent-Minded trait.

As for the PrC, please e-mail me at malvoisin2752 (at) yahoo (dot) com, and we can discuss it.

Thanks.


----------



## stonegod

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> stonegod:
> 
> The Absent-Minded trait is okay, I'll allow that.
> 
> Yes, you can take the Master of Knowledge feat, and yes, I'll allow it to stack with the Absent-Minded trait.
> 
> As for the PrC, please e-mail me at malvoisin2752 (at) yahoo (dot) com, and we can discuss it.



Mal,

I've been playing around w/ different potential builds, and I think I'll stay with mostly pure archivist for now (potentially picking up thamaturgists for extra-planar help). But thanks for the note on the other two!

Just waiting for the mag to come out to do final tweaks based upon the STAP guide. Looking forward to it!


----------



## stonegod

Another note: Since archivists do not strickly have to worship a diety to gain their spells, I was thinking about having a selection of holy symbols; that way, he can always use the one 'most appropriate' to the spell. 

"An old Hextorite showed me this one. _By Tyrant's glory, call the fiendish form!_" (cast _summon monster I_, fiendish rat )

Let me know if this is a problem.

[OOC: My 1000th post! Wooty woot woot!]


----------



## hafrogman

stonegod said:
			
		

> I was thinking about having a selection of holy symbols!




Ever seen the Mummy?


----------



## stonegod

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Ever seen the Mummy?



Have, buts its been too long to remember the reference.


----------



## hafrogman

One of the characters carries a large assortment of religious symbols, and when death approaches in the form of the Mummy, he starts muttering prayers to each of them in turn until he finds one that can help him.  Funny scene.


----------



## Tonks

I think it is a great concept, but will make your cloak look like a panhandler's. 

_"Hey bub, I got what you need right here. Take your pick, all the gods none of the wait."_


----------



## Malvoisin

stonegod said:
			
		

> Another note: Since archivists do not strickly have to worship a diety to gain their spells, I was thinking about having a selection of holy symbols; that way, he can always use the one 'most appropriate' to the spell.
> 
> "An old Hextorite showed me this one. _By Tyrant's glory, call the fiendish form!_" (cast _summon monster I_, fiendish rat )
> 
> Let me know if this is a problem.
> 
> [OOC: My 1000th post! Wooty woot woot!]




I think that's a great character bit! You should definitely do this.


----------



## stonegod

Tonks said:
			
		

> I think it is a great concept, but will make your cloak look like a panhandler's.
> 
> _"Hey bub, I got what you need right here. Take your pick, all the gods none of the wait."_



You've seen his description, haven't you?  Its a tie between Col and Nicolai on who looks more bedraggled (at least *he* has Charisma).


----------



## stonegod

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> I think that's a great character bit! You should definitely do this.



Done and done!

I also assume you have no problem w/ Col starting middle aged (-1 physical stat, +1 mental)?


----------



## Malvoisin

stonegod said:
			
		

> Done and done!
> 
> I also assume you have no problem w/ Col starting middle aged (-1 physical stat, +1 mental)?




No problem at all.   

So Col is ready for me to go over his stats, then?


----------



## stonegod

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> No problem at all.
> 
> So Col is ready for me to go over his stats, then?



Pretty much. I wouldn't say he is final, final (might be some good stuff in the magazine), but barring that, he's ready.


----------



## Rhun

He needs a little more work, but Anar Tovanni has been posted to the Rogue's Gallery. 


Out of curiousity, what are some available and useful languages for this campaign world?


----------



## stonegod

Rhun said:
			
		

> He needs a little more work, but Anar Tovanni has been posted to the Rogue's Gallery.
> 
> Out of curiousity, what are some available and useful languages for this campaign world?



Might want to fix is 24 Dex and 3d6 sneak attack. 

Sea-critter languages would work. Aquan. Maybe Sahuagin. etc.


----------



## Malvoisin

Rhun said:
			
		

> He needs a little more work, but Anar Tovanni has been posted to the Rogue's Gallery.
> 
> 
> Out of curiousity, what are some available and useful languages for this campaign world?




Pretty much the usual assortment. Common is the standard, then of course there are the racial languages (Elven, Dwarven, etc.) You could go with something like Aquan or Abyssal, but you'd have to provide a good background reason for Anar having learned it.


----------



## Voadam

I'm back from my long weekend vacation. Kalenestarianthalus Floriandin gray elven beguiler work in progress. Elven names can be fun, just keep adding flowing syllables and it can sound right   .


----------



## Rhun

stonegod said:
			
		

> Might want to fix is 24 Dex and 3d6 sneak attack.
> 
> Sea-critter languages would work. Aquan. Maybe Sahuagin. etc.





I was hoping to sneak that past everyone! 

Aquan...definitely a good choice.


----------



## stonegod

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Pretty much the usual assortment. Common is the standard, then of course there are the racial languages (Elven, Dwarven, etc.) You could go with something like Aquan or Abyssal, but you'd have to provide a good background reason for Anar having learned it.



Col has Infernal, Celestial, Draconic, and Abyssal, but I think they make sense given his knack for forbidden lore.


----------



## Malvoisin

stonegod said:
			
		

> Col has Infernal, Celestial, Draconic, and Abyssal, but I think they make sense given his knack for forbidden lore.




I agree, those are fine language choices for Col. Based on a given characters class and background, some are more likely than others to have learned the languages of extraplanar creatures, IMO.

Speaking of Col, I have been reviewing his character sheet. I have a couple of observations/questions.

1. He definitely is carrying a medium load, FYI. I figure about 52 pounds of gear.

2. Did you use the starting gold of a cleric or a wizard to equip him? I didn't see starting gold for the Archivist in Heroes of Horror, so I assume you picked a base class?

3. Minor point: I think his prayerbook would have 18 filled pages, because Read Magic doesn't have to be written therein. Am I wrong?

That's all I can see. Overall, very good job!


----------



## Malvoisin

Voadam said:
			
		

> I'm back from my long weekend vacation. Kalenestarianthalus Floriandin gray elven beguiler work in progress. Elven names can be fun, just keep adding flowing syllables and it can sound right   .




Glad to see you back, Voadam!


----------



## stonegod

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> 1. He definitely is carrying a medium load, FYI. I figure about 52 pounds of gear.



Your probably right. I'll take a look.


			
				Malvoisin said:
			
		

> 2. Did you use the starting gold of a cleric or a wizard to equip him? I didn't see starting gold for the Archivist in Heroes of Horror, so I assume you picked a base class?



Cleric. Its what is used an LEB and makes some sense as they need some armor in addition to the rest of their equpment.


			
				Malvoisin said:
			
		

> 3. Minor point: I think his prayerbook would have 18 filled pages, because Read Magic doesn't have to be written therein. Am I wrong?



Your correct that _read magic_ can be recalled from memory. I always forget that little issue.


----------



## hafrogman

I think Keoni's mechanics are all there.  I'm still working on the description, once I can find an image I like to go with the text.  I don't know if you want to hold off for that to review him or whatnot.

When do the adventures start?  September issue?  Later?


----------



## stonegod

hafrogman said:
			
		

> When do the adventures start?  September issue?  Later?



139, which is the October issue (available in September).


----------



## hafrogman

bah.

Oh well, I hope this one goes through to the finish.  I never have managed to finish an adventure path, even though I was playing the first two with my face-to-face group.


----------



## stonegod

Been looking over at the STAP boards at Paizo, and looks like wilderness is very important. So I'm glad Keoni is going to have survival and track. Col will have knowledge (nature) down. Anyone else have thoughts on this?

Rhun/Voadam: You planning on keeping Use Magic Device at good levels. Looking at the skill, I've realized that is just isn't worthwile for Col to invest in it---all it abilities are 20 or higher (mostly 25) which would require him to be lvl 10+ before its even interesting. 

Mal: As above, I'm going to be dropping Skill Focus (UMD) for something else. Waiting to hear on what the feats will be from the STAP player's guide. May ask for "Master Linguist" from Races of Eberron (grants one language every level) if none of those seem to fit. Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## stonegod

Just got word on the STAP boards on the District Feats for Sasserine will be:


			
				Gwydion said:
			
		

> stonegod said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mind outlining the feats? I have a PC in the works and I'd like a general idea of the feats I can play with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well... without quoting directly from the material:
> 
> Azure District: A bonus to Swim checks and faster speed while swimming. (Harbor area)
> 
> Cudgel District: A bonus to Sense Motive checks and it's harder from people to steal from you. (Residential blue-collar area)
> 
> Noble District: One of two choices - Cha or Int skills can be class skills and a bonus to Knowledge (nobility & royalty) checks *or* a bonus to Spellcraft checks and some minor spell-like abilities. (Upper class area)
> 
> Shadowshore District: It's easier for you to find black markets in an area and you are better at fighting in close-quarters than other people are. (Slum area)
> 
> Sunrise District: A bonus on Handle Animal, Knowledge (nature), and Survival checks and a bonus to resist attacks from plant creatures. (Residential farming area)
Click to expand...


The Noble one looks good for Col; might let him pick up UMD again. Can't wait to see it in person.


----------



## stonegod

hafrogman said:
			
		

> bah.
> 
> Oh well, I hope this one goes through to the finish.  I never have managed to finish an adventure path, even though I was playing the first two with my face-to-face group.



139 is out to subscribers (or to me at least) on 08/22/06; should be in stores the Weds after.


----------



## Malvoisin

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I think Keoni's mechanics are all there.  I'm still working on the description, once I can find an image I like to go with the text.  I don't know if you want to hold off for that to review him or whatnot.
> 
> When do the adventures start?  September issue?  Later?




If Keoni's game stats are all ready to go, I'll go ahead and review him now. No need to wait for a finished background. I'll let you know if I spot anything that needs attention.


----------



## Malvoisin

hafrogman said:
			
		

> bah.
> 
> Oh well, I hope this one goes through to the finish.  I never have managed to finish an adventure path, even though I was playing the first two with my face-to-face group.




Well, with the uncertain nature of the PbP animal, it would be an incredible accomplishment to see the whole AP through to its conclusion. This would doubtless take years to do. Still, I hope for the best, and intend to do my best to keep this thing running for a good long time.


----------



## Malvoisin

stonegod said:
			
		

> Been looking over at the STAP boards at Paizo, and looks like wilderness is very important. So I'm glad Keoni is going to have survival and track. Col will have knowledge (nature) down. Anyone else have thoughts on this?
> 
> Rhun/Voadam: You planning on keeping Use Magic Device at good levels. Looking at the skill, I've realized that is just isn't worthwile for Col to invest in it---all it abilities are 20 or higher (mostly 25) which would require him to be lvl 10+ before its even interesting.
> 
> Mal: As above, I'm going to be dropping Skill Focus (UMD) for something else. Waiting to hear on what the feats will be from the STAP player's guide. May ask for "Master Linguist" from Races of Eberron (grants one language every level) if none of those seem to fit. Let me know your thoughts.




stonegod, I have no problem with Col swapping out the UMD skill focus for one of the player's guide feats that will be offered. I'll be sure to post these as soon as I have the info, so anyone so inclined can use them.


----------



## Malvoisin

stonegod said:
			
		

> 139 is out to subscribers (or to me at least) on 08/22/06; should be in stores the Weds after.




I'm a subscriber!   

I hope they are able to stick to this ship date, that would be great! 

In light of this, can everyone have a character sheet completed in one week's time? This means a deadline of 08/21/06. (I'm referring to the crunchy parts, not the background material.) Of course, things will be subject to change once the material in the issue becomes available, but this way, we can have the lion's share of this work finished ahead of time.


----------



## Malvoisin

I think I'll throw a 'Calling GwydapLlew' out on the title of this thread.

I'm becoming mildly concerned that we haven't heard anything from him yet.


----------



## Malvoisin

stonegod said:
			
		

> Been looking over at the STAP boards at Paizo, and looks like wilderness is very important. So I'm glad Keoni is going to have survival and track. Col will have knowledge (nature) down. Anyone else have thoughts on this?




Go easy on those boards after the magazine comes out, stoney, you wouldn't want to spoil all the surprises, right?


----------



## Land Outcast

> Go easy on those boards after the magazine comes out, stoney, you wouldn't want to spoil all the surprises, right?




Hey, I got Shackled City for my B-day and haven't peeked into it!

(mostly because we are at a -hopefully- long running campaign with my group)


----------



## Malvoisin

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> Hey, I got Shackled City for my B-day and haven't peeked into it!
> 
> (mostly because we are at a -hopefully- long running campaign with my group)




I admire your self-discipline, Land!   

Hopefully, I'll be up to the challenge of running two AP campaigns at a high level! I think I can.


----------



## Tonks

I have been holding off, but will do my best to get Damash ready soon. With his backstory not really adding in Sasserine until the very end of it, should I shelve the first draft and prepare for a second edition on it?


----------



## stonegod

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Go easy on those boards after the magazine comes out, stoney, you wouldn't want to spoil all the surprises, right?



I'm running AoW, so I'm over there a bit. Both player and DM posts over there, and most are good about saying which is which. Right now, STAP *should* be safe.


----------



## stonegod

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> I think I'll throw a 'Calling GwydapLlew' out on the title of this thread.
> 
> I'm becoming mildly concerned that we haven't heard anything from him yet.



I'm posted a reminder in the other game we share; he's logged in, but hasn't posted yet.


----------



## Malvoisin

Tonks said:
			
		

> I have been holding off, but will do my best to get Damash ready soon. With his backstory not really adding in Sasserine until the very end of it, should I shelve the first draft and prepare for a second edition on it?




Tonks, I'd say go ahead and use the first draft for now, just be ready to re-evaluate (and maybe revise) it when we get the info about Sasserine.


----------



## Malvoisin

stonegod said:
			
		

> I'm posted a reminder in the other game we share; he's logged in, but hasn't posted yet.




Thanks for that, stonegod!


----------



## Malvoisin

Okay, hafrogman:

I just see a couple things on Keoni's sheet.

-Hit points should be 11 (Dragon Shaman has d10 HD)

-Needs clothing listed in equipment (It's free, just needs to be listed)

That's it!  Everything else looks great.


----------



## Voadam

stonegod said:
			
		

> Rhun/Voadam: You planning on keeping Use Magic Device at good levels. Looking at the skill, I've realized that is just isn't worthwile for Col to invest in it---all it abilities are 20 or higher (mostly 25) which would require him to be lvl 10+ before its even interesting.




Not touching that skill with Kalen, too many others that I want more. I'm maxing out search for the auto secret doors elf thing and so with trapfinding I will do disable device as well. Bluff, Diplomacy and Sleight of Hand are also musts for the genial card sharp as is tumbling and swim for his diving getaways. Knowledge arcana for a few magic facts and concentration cover his spellcaster base, and speaking a lot of languages lets him be the face man with lots of different peoples.

Not a sneaky scout, I'm going for face man and traps as my party niches for skills.


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:
			
		

> Not a sneaky scout, I'm going for face man and traps as my party niches for skills.





I've designed Anar to be something as a face-man as well, so he Kalen should be able to complement one another there. I also plan on keeping his Move Silently/Hide skills high, so that he can serve as sneaky scout. Trapfinding/locksmithing will be secondary, so he will probably just back Kalen up in those areas.

Since he will be taking some levels as Fighter, that will cut down on what skill areas he can focus on. UMD will probably not be something with a lot of ranks in it.


----------



## Malvoisin

Rhun said:
			
		

> I've designed Anar to be something as a face-man as well, so he Kalen should be able to complement one another there. I also plan on keeping his Move Silently/Hide skills high, so that he can serve as sneaky scout. Trapfinding/locksmithing will be secondary, so he will probably just back Kalen up in those areas.
> 
> Since he will be taking some levels as Fighter, that will cut down on what skill areas he can focus on. UMD will probably not be something with a lot of ranks in it.




Is Anar's sheet ready for review then, Rhun?


----------



## stonegod

Well, as I said earlier, I hope to get UMD in Col's build once I get a look at the STAP player's guide. After all, using forbidden magic items makes too much sense for him.


----------



## Tonks

I guess I should mention that I plan on using Damash in filling the "Keeping you all alive role." Luckily for me, the skills needed to make that happen are pretty simple and straight forward...

I thought about mixing in some fighter/other melee class in as well, but I think for now I will leave it with straight cleric. Those healing spells may come in real handy down the road.


----------



## Rhun

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Is Anar's sheet ready for review then, Rhun?





Besides equipment, he is ready.


----------



## stonegod

Tonks said:
			
		

> I guess I should mention that I plan on using Damash in filling the "Keeping you all alive roll." Luckily for me, the skills needed to make that happen are pretty simple and straight forward...
> 
> I thought about mixing in some fighter/other melee class in as well, but I think for now I will leave it with straight cleric. Those healing spells may come in real handy down the road.



Let me guess for skills: Heal, Heal, and a little more Heal? With some Knowledge (religion), of course. 

I have no plans for Col to take any healings spells currently. Since he has to pick and choose which spells to learn and clerics don't, its a no brainer. Summoning, divine dramage, divinations, and buffing are his planned focus.


----------



## Tonks

Heal, Concentration, Knowledge Religion, and a swim in there from time to time to keep offsetting the heavier armor he will be wearing until he can have it enchanted with bouency (sp?).

Plus with his quest to gain the Aventi artifact, aka whatever Mal says it is, once he can trust the others to speak of it, they may also have info on it.


----------



## Malvoisin

Rhun said:
			
		

> Besides equipment, he is ready.




Oh, okay. I thought it looked like his equipment was done. Let me know when it's finalized please? I'll wait until then, and go over everything at once.


----------



## hafrogman

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Hit points should be 11 (Dragon Shaman has d10 HD)



Hey, would ya look at that.  d10 HD, that'll come in handy.  Duly noted and edited.


			
				Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Needs clothing listed in equipment (It's free, just needs to be listed)



Gave him a peasant's outfit, seemed like the best fit for what I envision him wearing at this point.  We can civilize him as he levels.


Added description and picture.  Now you can all see what he looks like.
http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=3002200&postcount=3


----------



## Malvoisin

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Added description and picture.  Now you can all see what he looks like.
> http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=3002200&postcount=3




Great pic, hafrogman! It adds a nice touch.


----------



## GwydapLlew

Sorry about the delay, guys! Coming back to work after Gen Con has kept me busy the past few days. 

I'll be reading over the thread in and weighing in with character shtuff over the next few hours.

I have the Savage Tide Player's Guide (heh, Stonegod, didn't put 2-and-2 together) - so if you want info from it, Mal, let me know! There's nothing in it that's spoilerific, just descriptions of Sasserine and some District Feats.


----------



## Malvoisin

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> Sorry about the delay, guys! Coming back to work after Gen Con has kept me busy the past few days.
> 
> I'll be reading over the thread in and weighing in with character shtuff over the next few hours.
> 
> I have the Savage Tide Player's Guide (heh, Stonegod, didn't put 2-and-2 together) - so if you want info from it, Mal, let me know! There's nothing in it that's spoilerific, just descriptions of Sasserine and some District Feats.




Hey, great to see you! Don't worry about the delay, I just wanted to be sure you saw that you had been accepted into the game.

It's great to see that you've got a Player's Guide. I'll be ordering one of those myself when I can, but in the meantime, I'd love to hear any thoughts you may have about Sasserine or the District Feats. Anything there that would particularly be fitting for any of the characters in the game? Any advice as to how certain classes or races fit into the city? I'd appreciate any of the guide you'd like to share. Thanks!


----------



## stonegod

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> I have the Savage Tide Player's Guide (heh, Stonegod, didn't put 2-and-2 together) - so if you want info from it, Mal, let me know! There's nothing in it that's spoilerific, just descriptions of Sasserine and some District Feats.



*Eyes narrow* It was you!   

Anyway, if you've read the thread, you know why I'm interested in the Noble feat.  If you can send me an email via ENWorld about its details, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## GwydapLlew

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> It's great to see that you've got a Player's Guide. I'll be ordering one of those myself when I can, but in the meantime, I'd love to hear any thoughts you may have about Sasserine or the District Feats. Anything there that would particularly be fitting for any of the characters in the game? Any advice as to how certain classes or races fit into the city? I'd appreciate any of the guide you'd like to share. Thanks!




First things first, Sasserine has been given a total face-lift from SCAP. It's definitely different from what I viewed in my mind's eye of the place. A sheltered harbor with lots of small islands inside the bay - if the waterways were manmade, I'd call them canals. Each district has a representative that sits on the Dawn Council, and while they aren't the rulers of the districts, they are generally the most powerful voice in each.

I'll give a brief blurb for each district - I don't feel comfortable quoting word-for-word (as I told Stonegod over on the Paizo boards) but I'd be more than happy to drop you an email, Mal, with the details of the District Feats if Stonegod's summary above intrigues anyone.

*Azure District:* The waterfront. It houses the majority of the slums and lower-class citizens. The western section deals with the city's internal waterways, while the eastern section is home to the whaling industry. This district is represented by the Islarans. The East Market is known for the availability of exotic pets (ranging from vipers to wyverns).

*Champion's District:* This is where the soldiers and more martially-minded citizens live. There is a large arena - the Sasserine Arena - that holds fights at least once a week and the owners are attempting to steal some of the Free City's thunder with upcoming competitions. The representative is the Lorchester family.

*Cudgel District:* Solidly middle-class and solidly Cuthbertian in their outlook. Adventurers get gouged here - often by as much as 200%. The leaders here are the Sasserine branch of the Taskerhills. Rufus Laro is the head priest of the church of St. Cuthbert.   

*Merchant District:* Located in the middle of the city, the bay opens directly onto this area. It's the most cosmopolitan area, and where most foreigners live. The representative family is the Arabani, and the current head of the family claims to be descended from the drow (although her pale skin and features are the same as any other standard half-elf).

*Noble District:* This would be the Quebec of Sasserine. Constant talk of secession and bickering amongst the rival families of both this district and Champion's District keeps this place busy. Most other districts get rather frustrated with the attitudes of the residents here. It's the home of the church of Wee Jas, which has been having some problems since the sister church in Cauldron has come under fire for all sorts of naughtiness.    The leader of this district is the Lidu family.

*Shadowshore:* This is the ghetto of the city. There is no organized criminal guilds, as the Sea Princes kept a firm grip on the city until they were all assassinated by the Scarlet Brotherhood. The Lotus Dragons are trying to change that, but until then, there is no one crime ring in town. The leader here is Emil Dracktus.

*Sunrise:* Residential, and primarily concerned with the plantations that feed the city. Think middle-class to upper-middle class. They are ruled by the Knowlern family. Generally people here are friendly and open-minded, without a lot of the prejudice of the other districts. This district also is the gateway to Cauldron.


----------



## stonegod

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> *Cudgel District:* Solidly middle-class and solidly Cuthbertian in their outlook. Adventurers get gouged here - often by as much as 200%. The leaders here are the Sasserine branch of the Taskerhills. Rufus Laro is the head priest of the church of St. Cuthbert.



Remind me not to get him accidentally killed in our SCAP game!


----------



## GwydapLlew

stonegod said:
			
		

> If you can send me an email via ENWorld about its details, I'd appreciate it.




Email sent!


----------



## stonegod

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> Email sent!



Gracias.


----------



## stonegod

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> Email sent!



ENWorld and google may be slow (haven't seen an mail yet), but just in case, the address is my username at google's mail service (gmail.com).


----------



## Rhun

How does all of this stuff factor into our PCs? Or is it just for background info and whatnot?


----------



## stonegod

Rhun said:
			
		

> How does all of this stuff factor into our PCs? Or is it just for background info and whatnot?



Some is background (the areas in town where you may or may not be from) and the District Feats give you 1st level feats to choose from.


----------



## Rhun

So, if I am not mistaken, Sasserine is a city in the Hold Of the Sea Princes? Where abouts is it located, just out of curiousity?


----------



## GwydapLlew

Meh. Right now I can't decide on my 2nd Feat. I want to take Skill Focus: Profession (Sailing), but I'm thinking Power Attack or Weapon Focus: Spear may be a better choice. *bangshead*

Also, I'm looking at purchasing a masterwork potion belt (from FRCS). It's effectively a belt for potions, they are stored so that they don't conveniently fall out, and only uses a free action to pull a potion out. What do you think, Mal?


----------



## stonegod

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> Also, I'm looking at purchasing a masterwork potion belt (from FRCS). It's effectively a belt for potions, they are stored so that they don't conveniently fall out, and only uses a free action to pull a potion out. What do you think, Mal?



City of Towers for Eberron sells a bracer for 100 gp to allows similar for 3 potions.


----------



## GwydapLlew

stonegod said:
			
		

> City of Towers for Eberron sells a bracer for 100 gp to allows similar for 3 potions.




True, but that's a bracer, which affects my attack rolls (two-handed weapons for the win!). The potion belt costs 60 gp and can hold 10 vials.


----------



## stonegod

stonegod said:
			
		

> ENWorld and google may be slow (haven't seen an mail yet), but just in case, the address is my username at google's mail service (gmail.com).



ENWorld's outgoing mail must be broken; 2 hours and nothin'. 

When you have time, GwydapLlew, try sending directly to me at the above hinted address.


----------



## stonegod

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> True, but that's a bracer, which affects my attack rolls (two-handed weapons for the win!). The potion belt costs 60 gp and can hold 10 vials.



Don't recall how it affected attack roles. And I don't think using the belt is a free action---it just removes the attack of opprotunity and move action to fish it out (so taking out the poition and drinking it is just a standard action).


----------



## GwydapLlew

stonegod said:
			
		

> Don't recall how it affected attack roles. And I don't think using the belt is a free action---it just removes the attack of opprotunity and move action to fish it out (so taking out the poition and drinking it is just a standard action).




Typically bracers give you a -1 on attack roles if you use the hand that they are attached to, which is my primary concern.

_Potion Belt, Masterwork:_ This extremely well-made sturdy leather belt has pockets shaped to hold potion vials and is fitted with ties to keep the vials from falling out. It holds ten potions. Retrieving a potion from a potion belt is a free action once per round. (p. 96, *Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting*)

It makes pulling the potion out a free action instead of a move action. Drinking the potion still takes an action, though.

Email is about to be sent again!


----------



## hafrogman

I think you're thinking of bucklers.  Bracers are just wrist guards or wraps, not a shield.


----------



## GwydapLlew

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I think you're thinking of bucklers.  Bracers are just wrist guards or wraps, not a shield.




I *totally* thinking of bucklers. I'm an idjit this afternoon!


----------



## Malvoisin

stonegod said:
			
		

> Remind me not to get him accidentally killed in our SCAP game!




True that....wouldn't want to see the poor chap meet an untimely end before his impending promotion!


----------



## Malvoisin

Rhun said:
			
		

> How does all of this stuff factor into our PCs? Or is it just for background info and whatnot?



Right, primarily this is just for background. The game will begin in Sasserine, so this will be important info to incorporate, if you want to make Anar native to the city. Of course, if you want to portray him as a recent arrival, it's less crucial to use.

And, the various District Feats as summarized above are available to those native to the city.



			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> So, if I am not mistaken, Sasserine is a city in the Hold Of the Sea Princes? Where abouts is it located, just out of curiousity?



Actually, I'm not sure Rhun. I'll have to look into it and see if I can find the answer. Hopefully, the player's guide to the campaign, or Dungeon #139 will have the answer, if I can't find it sooner.


----------



## Malvoisin

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> Meh. Right now I can't decide on my 2nd Feat. I want to take Skill Focus: Profession (Sailing), but I'm thinking Power Attack or Weapon Focus: Spear may be a better choice. *bangshead*
> 
> Also, I'm looking at purchasing a masterwork potion belt (from FRCS). It's effectively a belt for potions, they are stored so that they don't conveniently fall out, and only uses a free action to pull a potion out. What do you think, Mal?



Gwydap, it's fine with me if you buy such a potion belt. Material from FR or Ebberon books is okay, as long as it doesn't have any campaign-specific detail.


----------



## GwydapLlew

Sasserine was founded over 700 years ago (-124 CY) by a cleric of Wee Jas named Sasserine. She died killing a black dragon, and her lover, Teraknian, founded the city in her honor. The city flourished under the rule of the Lord Mayor and the support of the churches of Wee Jas and Kord. In 480 CY, Lord Mayor Orren Teraknian was in charge, and persecuted the Jasidian faith. It was during his reign that the Sea Princes appeared.

They promised to overthrow the unjust Lord Mayor and the populace rose up in arms to support the Sea Princes. The Sea Princes ruled the city until 584 CY, taking every bit of wealth that they could from the city and keeping its existence a secret from the mainland through assassination and magical deceptions.

In 584 CY, the Scarlet Brotherhood assassinated the Sea Princes, and the residents of Sasserine were able to oust the remaining holdouts. It has been over a decade since that time, and Sasserine has been rebuilt and wealth is flowing again into the city. There is a small embassy to the Scarlet Brotherhood here, but the city rules itself again.


----------



## GwydapLlew

I think I'm pretty much done with chargen, Mal. Take a look over Chongo and see if I'm missing anything. 

My vague intent is to go Barbarian 10/Fighter 3/Rogue 2/Thief-Acrobat/5. (The Thief-Acrobat will represent his climbing and jumping ability more than actual acrobatic skill.) If that doesn't fly, then I'm perfectly willing to keep him going the Barbarian route.


----------



## Malvoisin

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> I think I'm pretty much done with chargen, Mal. Take a look over Chongo and see if I'm missing anything.
> 
> My vague intent is to go Barbarian 10/Fighter 3/Rogue 2/Thief-Acrobat/5. (The Thief-Acrobat will represent his climbing and jumping ability more than actual acrobatic skill.) If that doesn't fly, then I'm perfectly willing to keep him going the Barbarian route.



Okay, I'll have a look over Chongo and let you know what I see.....

Your planned character progression looks fine to me.


----------



## Voadam

Malvoisin

[SBLOCK]I've got a proposal for a custom feat. I don't think there is any WotC feat that does the following from any source I have but it is close to a thief class feature in the Everquest RPG PH. I'd like to spend a feat to have search for traps work like the elf search for secret doors, i.e. you just make a check or take 10 if Kalen walks within 5' of one. This would cut down on rolling and asking for checks which are cumbersome in pbp games in my experience.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Malvoisin

Voadam,

[sblock]I'm pretty leery about this, unfortunately. It seems like an extremely powerful ability to be gained for just the use of one feat slot. While I agree that searching for traps can be a little cumbersome in the PbP format, I just don't think I'm comfortable with that solution. Sorry.[/sblock]


----------



## Malvoisin

Gwydap,

One thing I can see right away for Chongo's sheet is that his ability spread is a bit too high.

Str 16, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 12, Cha 10

That's 10 +4 +6 +4 +4 +2 = 30

Needs to be a 28 point buy.


----------



## Voadam

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Voadam,
> 
> [sblock]I'm pretty leery about this, unfortunately. It seems like an extremely powerful ability to be gained for just the use of one feat slot. While I agree that searching for traps can be a little cumbersome in the PbP format, I just don't think I'm comfortable with that solution. Sorry.[/sblock]




[SBLOCK]No problem. I'll choose another valid feat  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Malvoisin

Hey guys,

For those of you who have used SBLOCK spoiler tags on your character sheets, can I ask you to go ahead and remove those? There's really no need to conserve space in the Rogue's Gallery, and to be honest, I just find them to be a pain when I want to see your character's stats.

Thanks very much!


----------



## stonegod

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Hey guys,
> 
> For those of you who have used SBLOCK spoiler tags on your character sheets, can I ask you to go ahead and remove those? There's really no need to conserve space in the Rogue's Gallery, and to be honest, I just find them to be a pain when I want to see your character's stats.



I'm just sblocking the temporary background that isn't official until we flesh out the official backgrounds later (which I assume we are doing after the magazine arrives?).


----------



## Malvoisin

stonegod said:
			
		

> I'm just sblocking the temporary background that isn't official until we flesh out the official backgrounds later (which I assume we are doing after the magazine arrives?).




No problem, stone.

Yep, I'd like to see the actual issue of Dungeon before backgrounds are finalized.


----------



## Voadam

Got skills and equip done, need to decide on a feat and get down complete spell list. If inspiration does not hit there is always improved initiative.


----------



## GwydapLlew

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Needs to be a 28 point buy.




Fixed it! I forgotten to reduce my Cha while I was tinkering with stats. The sblocks are fixed as well.


----------



## Malvoisin

Voadam said:
			
		

> Got skills and equip done, need to decide on a feat and get down complete spell list. If inspiration does not hit there is always improved initiative.




Sure. Also keep in mind the District Feats, you could take one of those if so inclined...


----------



## Rhun

Anar is ready to go now, if you'd like to check him over Malvoisin.


----------



## stonegod

I've updated Col w/ one of the District Feats and now have UMD again! Yay! 

I've also included the carried weight, 18 prayerbook pages, and reduced speed.


----------



## Malvoisin

stonegod said:
			
		

> I've updated Col w/ one of the District Feats and now have UMD again! Yay!
> 
> I've also included the carried weight, 18 prayerbook pages, and reduced speed.




stonegod, could you put the details of the Academy Graduate feat on Col's sheet? Thanks.


----------



## Malvoisin

GwydapLlew,

Just a couple more things for Chongo....

1. Could you put the cost and weight for the masterwork potion belt on the sheet?

2. I'm not sure how you arrived at +5 damage when using the spear or heavy flail. Is he using those 2-handed? Even so, the damage bonus would be only +4, because 1.5 (half of his +3 str bonus) rounds down, not up.


----------



## GwydapLlew

Both fixed!

I was doing sloppy math (that'll teach me to do chargen while on meds ). They are both two-handed weapons and I wasn't rounding properly.

_Edited for:_ Making the corrections.


----------



## stonegod

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> stonegod, could you put the details of the Academy Graduate feat on Col's sheet? Thanks.



Currently its in his "Advancement" sblock'd section. Will move.


----------



## Malvoisin

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> Both fixed!
> 
> I was doing sloppy math (that'll teach me to do chargen while on meds ). They are both two-handed weapons and I wasn't rounding properly.
> 
> _Edited for:_ Making the corrections.




Great, thanks Gwydap!  That should about do it for Chongo.


----------



## Malvoisin

stonegod said:
			
		

> Currently its in his "Advancement" sblock'd section. Will move.




Thanks, stonegod. I just missed it.


----------



## Tonks

Mal:

Just wanted to chime in and let you know I am still here. Have been working on a project at work that has been gnawing up all of my time both on and off the clock. I shouldn't complain about having to do real work for a change, but wanted to let you know why I have been quiet. I should be able to have him up and mainly finished over the weekend.


----------



## Malvoisin

Tonks said:
			
		

> Mal:
> 
> Just wanted to chime in and let you know I am still here. Have been working on a project at work that has been gnawing up all of my time both on and off the clock. I shouldn't complain about having to do real work for a change, but wanted to let you know why I have been quiet. I should be able to have him up and mainly finished over the weekend.




Sure, Tonks, that will be fine.


----------



## Malvoisin

Rhun:

I just finished going over Anar, and he looks great! No problems at all.

Thanks!


----------



## Malvoisin

*Character Sheet Update!*

Okay guys, I thought I'd give a little progress report.

We have four sheets finished now, thanks to stonegod, hafrogman, Rhun, and GwydapLlew!

Now...

Voadam: Just let me know when the final details for Kalen are done (Spells, Languages, Feats) and I'll go over him.

Tonks: I know you've been busy, so hopefully you'll be able to get Damash posted over the weekend.

Land Outcast: Nicolai still needs to be reverse-engineered back down to 1st level. You've been quiet on this board, any problems to be aware of?

Remember, I'd really like to get the sheets finished early next week...by Monday if possible, Tuesday at the latest.

Let me know if you guys need anything.....
Thanks!


----------



## Rhun

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> I just finished going over Anar, and he looks great! No problems at all.




Excellent! It is good to know that I can build a first level character without any problems!


----------



## GwydapLlew

Rhun said:
			
		

> Excellent! It is good to know that I can build a first level character without any problems!




Heh. Apparently I can't.


----------



## Land Outcast

I'm here, here...

I'll see if I start downgrading him now


----------



## Voadam

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Now...
> 
> Voadam: Just let me know when the final details for Kalen are done (Spells, Languages, Feats) and I'll go over him.
> 
> Thanks!




Done now I believe.


----------



## Malvoisin

Hey, the Savage Tide Player's Guide is available for sale on Paizo's website!

I just ordered a copy....


----------



## Tonks

Mal:

Posted rough draft of Damash and will work on description soon. I searched online for a good portrait of him, but not too many shell armored priests to be seen...

I am still trying to finish up the last bits of work, but the end is definately in sight which is good.


----------



## Malvoisin

Hey all,

This weekend has proven to be pretty busy, but I'll be back in the saddle tomorrow to review PC sheets. 

Kalen for sure, and we'll see were Damash and Nicolai stand.

Thanks!
Mal


----------



## stonegod

Land Outcast,

You realize that Energy Subs is not pickable until 2nd level? You need another metamagic feat and 5 ranks of knowledge (arcane) last I checked.


----------



## Land Outcast

Right...
dammit... what will I do now?  (no melodrama, sincere question)


----------



## stonegod

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> Right...
> dammit



So get one metamatic feat now (Sudden Still to help when under water?) and you'll be set at third.


----------



## Land Outcast

that's right, I was looking at the Sudden feats...
'tis a fact, I've got trouble when choosing feats (Mal knows that, don'tyou Mal?  )


----------



## stonegod

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> that's right, I was looking at the Sudden feats...
> 'tis a fact, I've got trouble when choosing feats (Mal knows that, don'tyou Mal?  )



 Don't forget your other human bonus Feat (though, if Niccolai was from Sasserine, one of the District Feats might work well for him).


----------



## Land Outcast

District Feats?  

Maybe he is from Ssarine... care to share?


----------



## stonegod

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> District Feats?
> 
> Maybe he is from Ssarine... care to share?



There from the Savage Tide Player's Guide (to be released, some folks like GwydapLlew already have it). I mentioned them here.


----------



## Land Outcast

Shadowshore or Azure Districts... but yet I can't back up those bonuses with my skills (Azure District's Swim bonus and Shadowshore's [Gather Info?])

But probably I'll end up taking Azure District (altough Nicolai has a good cha, it is more coherent for him to have some kind of bonus in swimming), and... a metamagic feat


----------



## stonegod

You can ask GwydapLlew to send you the specific of those feats via email if you wish. That is what I did with the Noble district feats.


----------



## Land Outcast

> You can ask GwydapLlew to send you the specific of those feats via email if you wish. That is what I did with the Noble district feats.




Therefore: I ask for GwydapLlew to do likewise with the Shadowshore and Azure district feats... please?


----------



## GwydapLlew

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> Therefore: I ask for GwydapLlew to do likewise with the Shadowshore and Azure district feats... please?




I'll send you an email in a few with those Feats! (My computer has been giving me fits this weekend).


----------



## Malvoisin

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> that's right, I was looking at the Sudden feats...
> 'tis a fact, I've got trouble when choosing feats (Mal knows that, don'tyou Mal?  )




Indeed, it seems so. But this time, we're going to get that all worked out _before_ the game starts.


----------



## Malvoisin

Voadam, here is what I have observed so far regarding Kalen:

*I figured Reflex save as +3, not +5.

*Damage with sling should be 1d4-1. Also, how many bullets does he have?

*He definitely will be carrying a medium load (doesn't take much with a STR of 8). This should be reflected in his movement rate (20') and in the Armor Penalty of his skills (-3).

I think that this should do it for him.


----------



## Voadam

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Voadam, here is what I have observed so far regarding Kalen:
> 
> *I figured Reflex save as +3, not +5.
> 
> *Damage with sling should be 1d4-1. Also, how many bullets does he have?
> 
> *He definitely will be carrying a medium load (doesn't take much with a STR of 8). This should be reflected in his movement rate (20') and in the Armor Penalty of his skills (-3).
> 
> I think that this should do it for him.




Tripped up by encumbrance again, I never think its an issue then I make a low str character in a game where the DM eyeballs it to start   .

If I drop the chain shirt down to leather (15 pounds vs 25) does that get me under the 26 lb light encumbrance limit? I can then upgrade the thieve's tools to masterwork with the extra cash and have some left over.

Hmm 10 sling bullets are 5 lbs. 
I thought the beguiler had good reflexes, oh well.


----------



## Voadam

I think I brought his encumbrance down to within light  by dumping the chain shirt and redid the resulting skill adjustments and included the other changes you noted above.


----------



## Land Outcast

> Indeed, it seems so. But this time, we're going to get that all worked out before the game starts.




*innocent nervous whistle*


----------



## Malvoisin

Voadam said:
			
		

> I think I brought his encumbrance down to within light  by dumping the chain shirt and redid the resulting skill adjustments and included the other changes you noted above.




Voadam, actually Kalen is still quite encumbered....indeed, he's carrying a heavy load when you consider the items in his adventurer's kit. If you don't want to totally strip him of equipment, it's okay though. We can just assume he drops his backpack during combat, or something like that. I don't want to get too bogged down with it. 

I did want to point out that he has only spent about 160 gold out of an allowable 240. So, unless you want to add anything else to his list, he's going to forfeit some money.

Other than that, he's alright with me.


----------



## Malvoisin

Tonks, I've gone over Damash, and here's what I noticed.

**It looks like there's a  typo for his CON Bonus (+2, not +1)

**His FORT save should be +4 (+2 base, +2 con)

**Can you add his Domains, and clerical Spells per day? Also, a 'default' spells readied list? (Those he is most likely to pray for on a given day).

That should do it!


----------



## stonegod

I haven't put Col's defaults spells up, but have been thinking on them. Will do tonight.

Aaaand... my STAP Player's Guide arrives tomorrow.


----------



## Malvoisin

stonegod said:
			
		

> I haven't put Col's defaults spells up, but have been thinking on them. Will do tonight.
> 
> Aaaand... my STAP Player's Guide arrives tomorrow.




I may even get lucky and get my Player's Guide today! We shall see....

Along similar lines, Dungeon issue #139 ships to subscribers TODAY according to Paizo's website.


----------



## GwydapLlew

Land Outcast? Did you get the Feats list? I've been having problems with sending email via ENW lately, so I thought I'd check.


----------



## Land Outcast

nope, got it not :\


----------



## stonegod

You'll have to give him your email directly (or he'll have to give his).


----------



## hafrogman

http://paizo.com/image/product/catalog/TSR/TSR82139_500.jpeg

Whee!


----------



## stonegod

So where is that spell that turns me into a dinosaur again?


----------



## Land Outcast

just in case:

feco77 (at) gmail.com


----------



## Malvoisin

Great link, hafrogman!

See, you can all look forward to becoming Dino-Chow! YUM!


----------



## Tonks

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Tonks, I've gone over Damash, and here's what I noticed.
> 
> **It looks like there's a  typo for his CON Bonus (+2, not +1)
> 
> **His FORT save should be +4 (+2 base, +2 con)
> 
> **Can you add his Domains, and clerical Spells per day? Also, a 'default' spells readied list? (Those he is most likely to pray for on a given day).
> 
> That should do it!




I will make the changes after I get a little shut eye, but glad to see the errors where small ones..

With me only being in the city for six months by the kick-off time, I don't think I would qualify for any local traits, but if anyone sees something that might work and Mal approves it, I am open to suggestions.


----------



## Malvoisin

Oh, Land Outcast......

Only one PC left to approve....guess who?

We need those feat selections, man.


----------



## stonegod

FYI, Mal: According to James Jacobs, STAP (or at least adventure 1) was playtested with 6 characters:


			
				James Jacobs said:
			
		

> I playtested the adventure with a human beguiler, a half-orc hexblade, a half-elf barbarian, a human bard, a human monk, and a half-elf rogue.



Somewhat close to our party. Sorta.


----------



## Malvoisin

stonegod said:
			
		

> FYI, Mal: According to James Jacobs, STAP (or at least adventure 1) was playtested with 6 characters:
> Somewhat close to our party. Sorta.




Hmmm...cool.

Maybe you guys won't be too overpowered after all.....

I'm kind of nervous that this group will find the adventure as written to be too easy.


----------



## Voadam

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> I'm kind of nervous that this group will find the adventure as written to be too easy.




Beware my d4-1 dagger amd sling dinosaurs! I can take you at distance or in melee. My combat skills were taught by the blademaster greenleaf dinokilleranthulariantikas


----------



## Voadam

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Voadam, actually Kalen is still quite encumbered....indeed, he's carrying a heavy load when you consider the items in his adventurer's kit. If you don't want to totally strip him of equipment, it's okay though. We can just assume he drops his backpack during combat, or something like that. I don't want to get too bogged down with it.
> 
> I did want to point out that he has only spent about 160 gold out of an allowable 240. So, unless you want to add anything else to his list, he's going to forfeit some money.
> 
> Other than that, he's alright with me.




I included the adventurer's kit because it was listed in the sample beguiler which I used as a base to then modify from. What's in it? I use the srd for core stuff and didn't find it there. I'm fine dropping it and going with a knife, cards, and snazzy clothes to get back to light encumbrance.

I thought 160 was the total gold. I can buy a bunch of cure light wounds potions with the extra 80 gp or consider upgrading from sling to short bow.


----------



## stonegod

Voadam said:
			
		

> I included the adventurer's kit because it was listed in the sample beguiler which I used as a base to then modify from. What's in it? I use the srd for core stuff and didn't find it there. I'm fine dropping it and going with a knife, cards, and snazzy clothes to get back to light encumbrance.



Its in the PHBII. its like a backpack, a few sunrods, bedroll, etc., etc.


----------



## hafrogman

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> I'm kind of nervous that this group will find the adventure as written to be too easy.




Really?  I've always found the adventure paths to be excessively lethal.  Didn't play to much SC, but AoW was a grinder, every other battle was a near TPK.


----------



## Malvoisin

Voadam said:
			
		

> I included the adventurer's kit because it was listed in the sample beguiler which I used as a base to then modify from. What's in it? I use the srd for core stuff and didn't find it there. I'm fine dropping it and going with a knife, cards, and snazzy clothes to get back to light encumbrance.
> 
> I thought 160 was the total gold. I can buy a bunch of cure light wounds potions with the extra 80 gp or consider upgrading from sling to short bow.




The standard adventurer's kit contains:

Backpack
Belt Pouch
Bedroll
Flint & Steel
50' Hempen Rope
2 Sunrods
10 Days Trail Rations

= 30 pounds of gear.

You may want to trim that back, especially the rations and the rope.

And, I just double checked....240 gold is maximum starting for a Beguiler. So, yeah, you can spend more of that if you want to....

Just watch the encumbrance.


----------



## Malvoisin

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Really?  I've always found the adventure paths to be excessively lethal.  Didn't play to much SC, but AoW was a grinder, every other battle was a near TPK.




I agree that both of the previous two have had some tough fights. Whether 'excessively' lethal may be a matter of debate. You seven form quite an experienced group of players, so I imagine your tactics and preparation will be very good.

I guess we'll just have to see how dangerous this one seems when it arrives...

*impatiently looks at calendar*


----------



## Malvoisin

Voadam said:
			
		

> Beware my d4-1 dagger amd sling dinosaurs! I can take you at distance or in melee. My combat skills were taught by the blademaster greenleaf dinokilleranthulariantikas




YOU CAN'T FOOL T-REX!!!!!

*MUNCH*


----------



## Voadam

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> The standard adventurer's kit contains:
> 
> Backpack
> Belt Pouch
> Bedroll
> Flint & Steel
> 50' Hempen Rope
> 2 Sunrods
> 10 Days Trail Rations
> 
> = 30 pounds of gear.
> 
> You may want to trim that back, especially the rations and the rope.
> 
> And, I just double checked....240 gold is maximum starting for a Beguiler. So, yeah, you can spend more of that if you want to....
> 
> Just watch the encumbrance.




That would make sense, and yeah, I'll probably be dumping all that. I picture him starting out in a city or village playing cards somewhere as opposed to traveling months overland through wilderness.


----------



## stonegod

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> YOU CAN'T FOOL T-REX!!!!!
> 
> *MUNCH*



Two words:

_dominate animal_

Now where is that druid grove I can ransack for spells...


----------



## Voadam

Short bow and 20 arrows = 5 lbs as does 1 set of sling bullets. Easy decision now that I have the money.


----------



## Malvoisin

Voadam said:
			
		

> Short bow and 20 arrows = 5 lbs as does 1 set of sling bullets. Easy decision now that I have the money.




Okay.

Let me know when you've got your changes made....


----------



## hafrogman

I didn't mean to imply that the campaign would prove lethal for this group too, just that I wasn't too worried about us breezing through it either.  But yes, you'll have to wait until it arrives. . . so what are you doing posting on the forums?!?!  Go and sit by your mailbox dagnabbit!  Neither hail nor wind nor sleet or snow shall stop yo.


----------



## Malvoisin

Mail came.

No player's guide, no magazine.


----------



## Land Outcast

I didn't yet get the mail... but I'll have Sudden Still Spell
or... what do you think of this:
Sudden Metamagic

(Then I'd probably take maximize instead)


----------



## Malvoisin

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> I didn't yet get the mail... but I'll have Sudden Still Spell
> or... what do you think of this:
> Sudden Metamagic
> 
> (Then I'd probably take maximize instead)




Mmm, I'm not crazy about the custom feat....

Sudden Still is fine, though. Or Sudden Maximize.


----------



## Voadam

Kalen updated.


----------



## stonegod

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Mmm, I'm not crazy about the custom feat....
> 
> Sudden Still is fine, though. Or Sudden Maximize.



Isn't there a PHBII alternate sorcerer feature---loose familiar for no extra metamatic time or somesuch?


----------



## Land Outcast

> Or Sudden Maximize.



Requires a Metamagic Feat  



> Isn't there a PHBII alternate sorcerer feature---loose familiar for no extra metamatic time or somesuch?



Indeed (maybe I forgot to ask Mal... I built NIcolai with said variant), but the point was to get a feat I'd put to -hopefully- daily use, and Sudden Still wouldn't fit the bill.

I'd take tough because of it being the only metamagic feat which it would make sense for me to actually have... and the only one which I could actually use [aside from Sudden Silent and Heighten... Heightened Ice Ray!].


----------



## Malvoisin

stonegod said:
			
		

> Isn't there a PHBII alternate sorcerer feature---loose familiar for no extra metamatic time or somesuch?




You're right, I forgot about that.

You could use this if you want, Land.

By sacrificing the ability to call a familiar, you can apply metamagic to spells without increasing the casting time. Usable (3 plus INT mod) times per day.

EDIT: Oops, I hadn't noticed that you already did!   

Anyway, it's fine. Now about those feats...


----------



## Land Outcast

you might have missed my previous post... 

_probably_ a District Feat... if I get to see them...

If not I'll probably just go for Sudden Widen and Air Bloodline*...

*Air Bloodline: Dragon Compendium 1; Dragon #311; Basically gives me one known spell at each spell level and I can't cast [Earth] spells... 

Maybe there's the reason Nicolai felt pushed towards the Storms and a life of constant wandering... Some Air Mephit who somehow got her blood mixed with Nicolai's mortal ancesters, only to have the lively spirit be reborn on him... 

Sometimes I feel like the small kid who, when it's time to leave the zoo, says: and do you want to buy me an ice cream?
I.E: annoying :\


----------



## Malvoisin

Voadam said:
			
		

> Kalen updated.




Hey, I'm not picking on you or anything, Voadam...but....

It seems now that Kalen has gone too far the other way on spending money....

Not by a lot....but the 2 potions, MW thieve's tools, leather armor and shortbow alone total 240 gold. So, he is a bit over-valued.

On the brighter side, I agree with you that he is back down to a light load.


----------



## Malvoisin

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> you might have missed my previous post...




Indeed I did....sorry. I've edited my response now.


----------



## Land Outcast

_probably_ a District Feat... if I get to see them...

If not I'll probably just go for Sudden Widen and Air Bloodline*...

*Air Bloodline: Dragon Compendium 1; Dragon #311; Basically gives me one known spell at each spell level and I can't cast [Earth] spells... 

Maybe there's the reason Nicolai felt pushed towards the Storms and a life of constant wandering... Some Air Mephit who somehow got her blood mixed with Nicolai's mortal ancesters, only to have the lively spirit be reborn on him... 

Sometimes I feel like the small kid who, when it's time to leave the zoo, says: and do you want to buy me an ice cream?
I.E: annoying  :\


----------



## Tonks

I can assure you that Aqua-man...er Damash, won't be overpowered until he gets his hands on a Greater Ring of Aquatic Animal control. Then you better believe he will be riding a killer whale into battle all the time..


----------



## Rhun

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> Requires a Metamagic Feat





How 'bout Sudden Extend? I don't believe that requires a metamagic feat. I'm probably late to this whole discussion, though.


----------



## Malvoisin

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> _probably_ a District Feat... if I get to see them...
> 
> If not I'll probably just go for Sudden Widen and Air Bloodline*...
> 
> *Air Bloodline: Dragon Compendium 1; Dragon #311; Basically gives me one known spell at each spell level and I can't cast [Earth] spells...
> 
> Maybe there's the reason Nicolai felt pushed towards the Storms and a life of constant wandering... Some Air Mephit who somehow got her blood mixed with Nicolai's mortal ancesters, only to have the lively spirit be reborn on him...
> 
> Sometimes I feel like the small kid who, when it's time to leave the zoo, says: and do you want to buy me an ice cream?
> I.E: annoying  :\




Land, as soon as I get my copy of the Player's Guide, I'll send you the info on the feats you wanted, if you still need it.

Also, I don't find you annoying one bit. I appreciate the intricacies of character building, and I think it's a good thing that you're trying to build an effective character. And, this is a great place to receive some advice.

GO TEAM!


----------



## Malvoisin

Tonks said:
			
		

> I can assure you that Aqua-man...er Damash, won't be overpowered until he gets his hands on a Greater Ring of Aquatic Animal control. Then you better believe he will be riding a killer whale into battle all the time..




Not a giant seahorse?


----------



## Tonks

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Not a giant seahorse?




Should that be what he calls, I can live with that also...but the Dread Priest Seahorse just seems wrong..

Long update on Damash's sheet also.


----------



## Land Outcast

Ill take
Air Bloodline
and
Sudden Widen

that's it   

you can call it _fixxed_


----------



## Voadam

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Hey, I'm not picking on you or anything, Voadam...but....
> 
> It seems now that Kalen has gone too far the other way on spending money....
> 
> Not by a lot....but the 2 potions, MW thieve's tools, leather armor and shortbow alone total 240 gold. So, he is a bit over-valued.
> 
> On the brighter side, I agree with you that he is back down to a light load.




I misremembered the price of cure potions as 25 gp. If I knock it down to 1 cure potion is everything set?


----------



## Malvoisin

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> Ill take
> Air Bloodline
> and
> Sudden Widen
> 
> that's it
> 
> you can call it _fixxed_




You the man!!!!!   

I'll go over all the details and let you know what I see.....


----------



## Malvoisin

Voadam said:
			
		

> I misremembered the price of cure potions as 25 gp. If I knock it down to 1 cure potion is everything set?




Done!

Everything is set. Thanks for bearing with me.


----------



## Land Outcast

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> You the man!!!!!



 

Sry for this:

Spells known:
lvl 0: Ice Ray, Prestidigitation, Read Magic, Detect Magic
lvl 1: Lesser Orb of Electricity, Obscuring Mist [Air Bloodline], Shield

Bear with me: first spellcaster I ever made at level 1... (I've made high level NPCs, but never actually played a "pure" spellcaster) so spell selection might be a bit off...


----------



## stonegod

BTW:  I just got my Player's Guide. Got it rushed. 

Looks like good stuff. Like the potential affiliations; a few Col could fit w/.

LO: Still want me to email you the feats?


----------



## stonegod

Put up Col's standard selection of spells when not expecting combat.


----------



## GwydapLlew

Sorry, I didn't see the post with your email in it! The Feats have been emailed to you, LO!


----------



## Malvoisin

Hey guys,

Still no goodies in the mail today....  

Oh well, maybe tomorrow...


----------



## Voadam

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> YOU CAN'T FOOL T-REX!!!!!
> 
> *MUNCH*




As the dinosaur's jaws clamp down on the silent image of the elf and interact with it the big beast is able to percieve that it is not facing a being of substance but a figment instead. Truly you can't fool him for long. Over the hill the elf shouts "*Hurry up with grabbing those big eggs boys, the jig is up!*"


----------



## Malvoisin

Voadam said:
			
		

> As the dinosaur's jaws clamp down on the silent image of the elf and interact with it the big beast is able to percieve that it is not facing a being of substance but a figment instead. Truly you can't fool him for long. Over the hill the elf shouts "*Hurry up with grabbing those big eggs boys, the jig is up!*"




 

I hope there will be a scene in the game that plays out _exactly_ like this!


----------



## hafrogman

Well, as DM that's your responsibility.  But surely we would only need one T-rex egg. . . to raise to serve us . . . so we can strap our ship to its head.

http://archive.gamespy.com/comics/nodwick/gamespyarchive/Nodwick1pager318.jpg


----------



## Rhun

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well, as DM that's your responsibility.  But surely we would only need one T-rex egg. . . to raise to serve us . . . so we can strap our ship to its head.





And here I thought we were going to be reduced to eating scrambled T-Rex eggs for breakfast...


----------



## Malvoisin

Hey all,

I received my player's guide yesterday....

Lots of really great info in there, and I'm working on trying to digest it! We'll get cracking during the first part of this week on finalizing character backgrounds. The magazine with the first adventure should arrive this week!


----------



## stonegod

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> I received my player's guide yesterday....



Goody! Now you know why I'm keeping my eye on the Church of the Whirling Fury, the Witchwardens, and Seeker affiliations as they have elements that could be of interest to Col. Have to wait until the next Dragon mag to get the details, though.


----------



## Malvoisin

I'm hoping that tomorrow I'll have time to work with all of you on getting those backgrounds finalized.

And, don't worry, Land, I haven't forgotten Nicolai either.


----------



## Malvoisin

stonegod said:
			
		

> Goody! Now you know why I'm keeping my eye on the Church of the Whirling Fury, the Witchwardens, and Seeker affiliations as they have elements that could be of interest to Col. Have to wait until the next Dragon mag to get the details, though.




stonegod, I'd be willing to work with you on having Col choose an Affiliation with one of those groups. However, I'm not a subscriber to Dragon mag, so I'd need to you to provide some info for me on the group you select.


----------



## stonegod

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> stonegod, I'd be willing to work with you on having Col choose an Affiliation with one of those groups. However, I'm not a subscriber to Dragon mag, so I'd need to you to provide some info for me on the group you select.



I'll keep you posted. Will most like be an after game begins thing as the mag won't be out for a month yet.


----------



## Malvoisin

Everyone,

It's time to get the final background details of your characters finished, because I expect that Dungeon #139 will be arriving any day now (though not today, sadly) and I'd like to start the campaign shortly thereafter.

To facilitate this, I would like everyone to choose one of Sasserine's districts, as a starting point/base of operations for your character. If your character is native to Sasserine, this would be where he lives. If a visitor/new arrival/castaway/presumed-dead former pirate/whatever, this district would be where he spends most of his time, and has gotten best acquainted with.

I was going to type up a brief description of each district, but then I recalled that GwydapLlew has already done so, and a fine job at that. So, with many thanks, I will reproduce his summations now:



			
				GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> First things first, Sasserine has been given a total face-lift from SCAP. It's definitely different from what I viewed in my mind's eye of the place. A sheltered harbor with lots of small islands inside the bay - if the waterways were manmade, I'd call them canals. Each district has a representative that sits on the Dawn Council, and while they aren't the rulers of the districts, they are generally the most powerful voice in each.
> 
> I'll give a brief blurb for each district - I don't feel comfortable quoting word-for-word (as I told Stonegod over on the Paizo boards) but I'd be more than happy to drop you an email, Mal, with the details of the District Feats if Stonegod's summary above intrigues anyone.
> 
> Azure District: The waterfront. It houses the majority of the slums and lower-class citizens. The western section deals with the city's internal waterways, while the eastern section is home to the whaling industry. This district is represented by the Islarans. The East Market is known for the availability of exotic pets (ranging from vipers to wyverns).
> 
> Champion's District: This is where the soldiers and more martially-minded citizens live. There is a large arena - the Sasserine Arena - that holds fights at least once a week and the owners are attempting to steal some of the Free City's thunder with upcoming competitions. The representative is the Lorchester family.
> 
> Cudgel District: Solidly middle-class and solidly Cuthbertian in their outlook. Adventurers get gouged here - often by as much as 200%. The leaders here are the Sasserine branch of the Taskerhills. Rufus Laro is the head priest of the church of St. Cuthbert.
> 
> Merchant District: Located in the middle of the city, the bay opens directly onto this area. It's the most cosmopolitan area, and where most foreigners live. The representative family is the Arabani, and the current head of the family claims to be descended from the drow (although her pale skin and features are the same as any other standard half-elf).
> 
> Noble District: This would be the Quebec of Sasserine. Constant talk of secession and bickering amongst the rival families of both this district and Champion's District keeps this place busy. Most other districts get rather frustrated with the attitudes of the residents here. It's the home of the church of Wee Jas, which has been having some problems since the sister church in Cauldron has come under fire for all sorts of naughtiness.  The leader of this district is the Lidu family.
> 
> Shadowshore: This is the ghetto of the city. There is no organized criminal guilds, as the Sea Princes kept a firm grip on the city until they were all assassinated by the Scarlet Brotherhood. The Lotus Dragons are trying to change that, but until then, there is no one crime ring in town. The leader here is Emil Dracktus.
> 
> Sunrise: Residential, and primarily concerned with the plantations that feed the city. Think middle-class to upper-middle class. They are ruled by the Knowlern family. Generally people here are friendly and open-minded, without a lot of the prejudice of the other districts. This district also is the gateway to Cauldron.




Based on the backgrounds you've already come up with, please choose a district and incorporate it into that written background. They need not all be different, there can be some overlap. In fact, for those that have overlapping districts, this would be a fine opportunity to create some shared backstory. Or, at least, you can say that your characters know each other. Please post your backgrounds as part of your character sheets in the Rogue's Gallery.

If you want some specific detail about a given district (the name of a tavern, shop, important NPC, etc.) just ask, and I'll happily provide that info. There is just too much detail in the Player's Guide for me to post all of it up front, so just ask for what you need. I'm sure stonegod and GydapLlew will also help do so.

All for now, let's get to work on those backgrounds, and hopefully we will be starting very soon!


----------



## Malvoisin

stonegod said:
			
		

> I'll keep you posted. Will most like be an after game begins thing as the mag won't be out for a month yet.




Right, that's fine.


----------



## Voadam

Merchant quarter for the foreign born travelling elf. Though he can be found in many places where there is a good game of cards.


----------



## GwydapLlew

I'm going Azure District and will have a history of being a hired hand on board whatever vessel offers him the most cash. Feel free to work me in if that fits anyone else's backstory.


----------



## Rhun

I'm thinking that Anar would probably live in the Champion's District (reflecting his love of swordplay), but that he would spend much of his time in the Azure District (or Merchant's District), prowling the docks to meet new people from far away lands.


----------



## Rhun

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> I'm going Azure District and will have a history of being a hired hand on board whatever vessel offers him the most cash. Feel free to work me in if that fits anyone else's backstory.





Perhaps Anar will have met Chongo while visiting the docks...


----------



## stonegod

As Col has the Noble District feat, I'm guessing his background is there (though his family wasn't one of the nobles, they had some money, and sent their kid off to school where he learned some before disappointing them a taking a life on the sea). After the accident (and long past his parent's death), he used what money he and they had to continue his education, but this time re-educating himself after his madness. He is not very welcome in the district now, and though he has a dilapidated house there (the remains of his parent's home), he spends most of his time in Shadowshore trying to dig up forbidden lore from the black markets there.


----------



## Malvoisin

Good ideas so far for Kalen, Chongo, Anar, and Col.

I wanted to point out as well that by adopting one particular 'home' district, it doesn't necessarily preclude that PC from having any familiarity with one or more of the others. Depending on how long a character has been in Sasserine, he may know the whole city well.


----------



## stonegod

Col would also be found on the docks occasionally ,especially when odd ships arrive in town. Thus, it is possible he ran into the strange elf and Chongo.


----------



## stonegod

Looks like both Tonks and LO have been away from ENWorld for a week now. Any response from LO?


----------



## Malvoisin

stonegod said:
			
		

> Looks like both Tonks and LO have been away from ENWorld for a week now. Any response from LO?




Nope, no response so far.

It is a bit disconcerting that both of those guys have been away from the boards for this long.  :\


----------



## Rhun

I would expect that LO will be back soon...he has an excellent track record.

I don't know Tonks as all, though, so I can't speak for him.


----------



## GwydapLlew

I definitely like the idea of having run into the two of you. If either of you have spent any time at sea, we could have ended up crewing together - he's the equivalent of a boarder/marine type, and doesn't have specific loyalty to any one ship or group of people.

Col could have spent time asking him about the Amedio Jungles during his research - buy him some rum and a bit of food, and he'll tell all sorts of stories about the critters and legends of his people. And the fact that Col is bonkers wouldn't really bother Chongo much, as most of the medicine men/shaman types in the Amedio are all a little screwy.


----------



## Voadam

Col's stories will be matched by Kalen's tales of intrigue at the Dream King's parties and of Queen Titania's dalliances.

Kalen is not an actual sailor, but he gets around.


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:
			
		

> but he gets around.





That could be taken the wrong way!


----------



## GwydapLlew

Rhun said:
			
		

> That could be taken the wrong way!




Or the right way. It'll be a long sea voyage....


----------



## Malvoisin

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> Or the right way. It'll be a long sea voyage....




Not that kind of game, fellas...


----------



## Malvoisin

Hmph...

I guess one good thing about having such a large party is that even if Tonks and Land haven't resurfaced by the time the game starts, there are still 5 PCs to get the ball rolling, which is plenty. We shall see...

Still no issue #139, btw. The folks over on Paizo's website estimate that the magazine should be hitting by the end of the week. If so, that could mean the IC thread might get rolling as early as Monday Tuesday of next week (Labor Day holiday is Monday, I forgot. Probably won't have a chance to get things started then.)


----------



## GwydapLlew

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Not that kind of game, fellas...





Darn it! I was hoping to be able to play 'Pass the Elf' on those long nights at sea!


----------



## Malvoisin

Hey guys,

Some good/bad news...

The good: I got an e-mail from Tonks.

The bad: He's having some sort of problem accessing the boards here on ENWorld. I'm trying to get more information from him, and see if we can't figure out what's going on. It seems to be a problem specific to him, as he said he knows other people who are accessing without any problem.

Any of you have any idea what might be the problem? I confess to not being very savvy when it comes to IT problems.


----------



## Malvoisin

Hey, over on the Meta thread, people are talking about a problem that sounds like the situation Tonks is dealing with.

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=172873 

Could this be the trouble for Land Outcast as well? In reading through the thread, it seems that several of the people having the trouble are from South America (and Land is from Uruguay).  Strange....


----------



## GwydapLlew

I've had similar problems myself. As I posted over in [Meta], I couldn't access the site for quite some time today.


----------



## Voadam

Rhun said:
			
		

> That could be taken the wrong way!




Drunken sailors on shore leave have certain reputations you say?


----------



## Voadam

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> Darn it! I was hoping to be able to play 'Pass the Elf' on those long nights at sea!




I see it can be taken the wrong way!


----------



## Malvoisin

Confirmation.

I've just heard from Land Outcast via e-mail. His access to the site stopped working just over a week ago, just like Tonks. He had assumed the site crashed again.

This is troubling, I wonder what's going on?


----------



## stonegod

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Confirmation.
> 
> I've just heard from Land Outcast via e-mail. His access to the site stopped working just over a week ago, just like Tonks. He had assumed the site crashed again.
> 
> This is troubling, I wonder what's going on?



General opinion seems to be a DNS issue somewhere down there; could he use the direct IP (listed on the meta thread?)


----------



## Rhun

stonegod said:
			
		

> General opinion seems to be a DNS issue somewhere down there; could he use the direct IP (listed on the meta thread?)





DNS issues can be notoriously hard to track down, too, unfortunately...


I had problems accessing the site yesterday for most of the day, but today it seems to be working better than ever, so far.


----------



## stonegod

Rhun said:
			
		

> DNS issues can be notoriously hard to track down, too, unfortunately...
> 
> 
> I had problems accessing the site yesterday for most of the day, but today it seems to be working better than ever, so far.



Yesterday was everybody; that was storm related. LO's issue is longer term.


----------



## Rhun

stonegod said:
			
		

> Yesterday was everybody; that was storm related. LO's issue is longer term.





Oh, good to know that yesterday was everyone and not just me! I hope LO get's his issue resolved soon, though. I'm in several games with him.


----------



## Tonks

Sorry for dropping off the face of the cliff like that. I changed hotels to one closer to the airport and now I can get to the boards with no problem. I should have changed the second I lost access to the boards.

*grumble on stupid hotel internet*


----------



## Tonks

I will have Damash from the Azure district, but he will be doing everything in his power to hide his Aventi heritage at the moment. I guess for a general rule of thumb, he would be known as a solid dock worker who spends a great deal of time near the water and has won many contests in how long he can hold his breath underwater..


----------



## Malvoisin

Great to see your return, Tonks!


----------



## Tonks

It is even better to be back. It will make my flight back home go smoother knowing I have games to go back to...

And you won't have to be afraid of me blowing up your e-mail account in my worried state also.


----------



## Malvoisin

Tonks said:
			
		

> It is even better to be back. It will make my flight back home go smoother knowing I have games to go back to...
> 
> And you won't have to be afraid of me blowing up your e-mail account in my worried state also.




  No problem, I was glad to try and help. Now, if only we had similar success with Land Outcast....


----------



## Tonks

Hopefully whatever the problem was will get worked out soon. It was such a random error and once I drove the 50 miles to the other hotel, one that didn't exist. Welcome to the Internet I guess...


----------



## Rhun

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> No problem, I was glad to try and help. Now, if only we had similar success with Land Outcast....





I just sent him an email to his gmail account, so hopefully he still has access to that. I'll let you know if I get a reply back from him.


----------



## hafrogman

Back from my trip.  Looks like nobody missed me in all the hullabaloo anyways.      Looks like it's going to be the Azure district for Keoni, too.  He got off the boat and just stopped where he was.  I'll work on revising the background.  Anything else we need to change about them?


----------



## Malvoisin

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Back from my trip.  Looks like nobody missed me in all the hullabaloo anyways.      Looks like it's going to be the Azure district for Keoni, too.  He got off the boat and just stopped where he was.  I'll work on revising the background.  Anything else we need to change about them?




Welcome back to you too, hafrogman! Of course you were missed, but at least we knew about your absence in advance....no hullabaloo necessary.   

There may be some last minute additions to character backgrounds, based on how the adventure begins. I don't know if it assumes the PCs are in a particular district, etc. So, once I get the magazine I'll let you know that. For now, just having Keoni in the Azure District is fine.


----------



## Malvoisin

ARGH!

Just got the mail, still no Dungeon #139. 

This waiting is killing me...


----------



## GwydapLlew

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> ARGH!
> 
> Just got the mail, still no Dungeon #139.
> 
> This waiting is killing me...




Mine arrived yesterday.


----------



## Malvoisin

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> Mine arrived yesterday.




Really? Hmm, that gives me hope that I might get mine today.

PleasePleasePleasePleasePlease....


----------



## stonegod

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> Mine arrived yesterday.



Mine arrived.... in the FUTURE!

Oh, wait...


----------



## stonegod

Okay: I'm updating Col's background now with the following changes:
- Note regarding his parents
- Keoni: As Keoni is just off the boat recently, I am going to guess Col found him and had a few drinks with him only recently to probe him odd details. They know each other, but that's probably it
- Damash: Damash has been around a little longer, and Col, who still spends some time at the docks, probably heard the stories of the "Man who swims like a fish." Probably has some questions about him, but w/o evidence, probably has not approached him. Thus, it is unlikely they know each other (though possibly know of each other). That is unless Damash hunted Col down: He could have heard the stories of "Mad Col" that delves into things others wouldn't, and thus may have approaches him regarding some odd lore.
- Chongo: It is my impression that Chongo has been in Sasserine for a while, so I am going to posit that they had been on the same vessel more than once before the accident. After the accident, Col would have probed the jungle man for any information he could. Thus, Chongo and Col are familiar with each other.
- Anar: I'm under the impression that Anar does not actually sail much, so I do not have any ideas. Unless he was one ships enough to possibly have run into Col before the accident, I'm guessing Anar only knows of Col through his more recent reputation.
- Nicolai: Unless Nicolai sought Col out, they probably do not know each other. They would not have served on the same ships, and Col's been land bound recently while Nicolai was keeping himself hidden. It is a possibility they may have crossed paths in Shadowshore.
- Kalen: Unlikely to have known sane Col, Mad Col would have sought out such a obvious oddity in the search of his occult lore. Col would listen aptly to any and all of Kalen's tales, though he would probably trust little of them, listening instead of the rare true nugget underneath the tales. Thus, they would know each other.

Let me know if this gels with everyone's concepts of their character.


----------



## stonegod

I have made the above changes to Col, so please have a look and again let me know if that works for everyone.

Mal: I also updated his Tactics and Role sections.


----------



## GwydapLlew

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> There may be some last minute additions to character backgrounds, based on how the adventure begins. I don't know if it assumes the PCs are in a particular district, etc. So, once I get the magazine I'll let you know that. For now, just having Keoni in the Azure District is fine.




From what I've gathered from some of the writer's for the AP, "There Is No Honor" starts with a simple job offer from Lavinia Vanderboren. 

Did I mention how hard it is to skip 1/3 of the magazine each month?


----------



## GwydapLlew

I like the connections you've got set up for Col!

Here is my updated sheet with background as well.

Pleasepleaseplease let me know if what the links I'n building between the PCs is alright with everyone - I haven't had much to go on with several of the PCs, but I'm going with the assumption that Chongo could have crewed with literally anyone who took to the ships, and anyone who frequents the port could have met him.


----------



## stonegod

Looks good by me.


----------



## stonegod

I have updated Col with statistics for common _summon monster I_ summons.


----------



## Malvoisin

Hey all,

Just wanted to say a couple of things.

1. First, stonegod and GwydapLew, you have done a great job on your backgrounds. I especially like the ideas on potential ties to the other PCs. We still need those backgrounds for Kalen, Anar, and Keoni. Tonks, the b/g for Damash is solid, but could maybe use a little revision. For example, you made one reference to Sasserine as a 'fishing village' but it's a actually a large city.

2. I still haven't received my magazine, so my hopes rest on Tuesday now, thanks to the holiday on Monday.

3. I'm planning to go ahead and start the game with six PCs when I get issue #139, in hopes that Land Outcast can get his connectivity issues resolved. His place in the game is reserved, but I will not be introducing Nicolai as an NPC or anything. We won't worry about introducing him until Land returns to play him.

4. My understanding is that the player's guide to the Savage Tide will be made available as a *free* PDF download on Paizo's website in the near future. I'd like all of you to download this info if you can. I feel it will help enrich the game, and enhance the plausibility of the PCs being familiar with Sasserine. When it becomes available, I'll let you all know. Again, it's free, so it shouldn't be a big deal to do so, hopefully.


----------



## Malvoisin

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> From what I've gathered from some of the writer's for the AP, "There Is No Honor" starts with a simple job offer from Lavinia Vanderboren.
> 
> Did I mention how hard it is to skip 1/3 of the magazine each month?




I would infer from this that the action will pick up in the Merchant's Disctrict, so that's something for all of you to keep in mind. Your characters will need a reason to be in that district for the opening scene...assuming I'm right about that.

Gwyd, I am impressed by your self-discipline!


----------



## stonegod

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> I would infer from this that the action will pick up in the Merchant's Disctrict, so that's something for all of you to keep in mind. Your characters will need a reason to be in that district for the opening scene...assuming I'm right about that.



Plenty of reasons for Col to be down there. He probably spends a good bit of time at the Inner Labyrinth occult book shop. In fact, looking at the guide, Col has a list of common places he would go to regularly:
- The Inner Labyrinth (Merchant: occult books) [Probably a favorite customer]
- The Dancing Monkey (Merchant: curio shop) [Could be something evil there!]
- Glitterman's Vault (Merchant: magic shop) [As above]
- Orimander's Empiroum of the Soul (Merchant: magic shop/bookshop) [Two great tastes that taste great together]
- Scavenger's Guildhall (Merchant: finders of lost object) [Somethings that are lost should stay that way]
- The Trophy Hunter (Champions: curio shop) [You thought the head of the Great Rhino wasn't possessed, didn't you?]
- Enad's Trickery (Cudgel:curio shop) [Col get's here less regularly, as the Cudgel folks tend to try to run him out]
- Witchwarden's Tower (Noble: arcanist's guild) [Col tries to sneak in here occasionally]
- High Market (Noble: General market, occasionally magic) [Is that the Black Pearl of Diomenides?]
- House of the Dragon (Noble: academy and library) [He did graduate from there, even if they don't care for him much now]
- The Curious Chimera (Noble: bookstore) [used to be a favorite customer]
- Callisto's Needle (Noble: tattoo parlor and Knowledge [the planes] sage) [Col has spent a lot of time here]
- Blenak's Bazaar (Noble: magic shop and Knowledge [arcana] sage) [Col's other favorite stop]
- The Crystal Whisper (Noble: curio shop) [Noble's collect evil curios 5 times more than others]
- The Endless Dark (Sunrise: Knowledge [dungeoneering] sage) [Col has a few questions occasionally]
- House of Science (Shadowshore: freak show and museum of oddity) [Never know what you'll find]


----------



## stonegod

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> 3. I'm planning to go ahead and start the game with six PCs when I get issue #139, in hopes that Land Outcast can get his connectivity issues resolved. His place in the game is reserved, but I will not be introducing Nicolai as an NPC or anything. We won't worry about introducing him until Land returns to play him.



Did you ever send him the IP address so he could try connecting directly?


----------



## Tonks

I will work on the background to flesh it into more of a big city feel.

Just wanted to say I am more than willing to work with the hooks suggested, and while Damash might "want" to talk to Mad Col, at the moment I would have to play him as still being mistrustful of surface dwellers trying to get rich off of Aventi artifacts, even if that is not the case with the present company..


----------



## Malvoisin

stonegod said:
			
		

> Did you ever send him the IP address so he could try connecting directly?




I did. No response from him on that yet, but by his continued absence, I would say it didn't work.


----------



## Malvoisin

Tonks said:
			
		

> I will work on the background to flesh it into more of a big city feel.
> 
> Just wanted to say I am more than willing to work with the hooks suggested, and while Damash might "want" to talk to Mad Col, at the moment I would have to play him as still being mistrustful of surface dwellers trying to get rich off of Aventi artifacts, even if that is not the case with the present company..




Tonks, that makes sense for the character, and is a good opportunity for him to evolve over time through good role-playing. I like that kind of stuff.


----------



## Rhun

Basic background for Anar Tovanni has been added...is their any Sasserine specific info that I should use to fluff it up?


----------



## Malvoisin

Rhun said:
			
		

> Basic background for Anar Tovanni has been added...is their any Sasserine specific info that I should use to fluff it up?




I think it's good how it is, Rhun. More Sasserine detail will probably float into the game once we get started.

Speaking of which, I didn't get #139 today either.   

We'll get started as soon as I do.


----------



## stonegod

No issue for me today. Mine are usually late, however.


----------



## Voadam

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> I think it's good how it is, Rhun. More Sasserine detail will probably float into the game once we get started.
> 
> Speaking of which, I didn't get #139 today either.
> 
> We'll get started as soon as I do.




You don't even have a subscription, do you Malvoisin?


----------



## Malvoisin

Voadam said:
			
		

> You don't even have a subscription, do you Malvoisin?




Ha, yes, I do!   

It's not my fault the mail can't get it to me faster.

I may have received it today, I haven't been home since early this morning. I'm at school now.

*Crosses fingers*


----------



## Voadam

Your going to use the freebies from Paizo and make up your own Savage Tide just using another module and replacing standard monsters with dinosaurs and calling all rogues and fighters pirates.

"So the awakened cringing dinonychus is named Meepo? And he is keeper for a tiny dragon god that his whole tribe follows?"

"Wait, did the sailor just say to beware the dread pirate Captain Lareth the Beautiful?"

"The treasure map says on this 'island of dread' there is a cavern on a mountain looking like a skull, and that's where this Acerack left his booty, though guarded with many traps?"

I'm on to you Malvoisin.    

I'm on to you Malvoisin.


----------



## Malvoisin

Voadam said:
			
		

> Your going to use the freebies from Paizo and make up your own Savage Tide just using another module and replacing standard monsters with dinosaurs and calling all rogues and fighters pirates.
> 
> "So the awakened cringing dinonychus is named Meepo? And he is keeper for a tiny dragon god that his whole tribe follows?"
> 
> "Wait, did the sailor just say to beware the dread pirate Captain Lareth the Beautiful?"
> 
> "The treasure map says on this 'island of dread' there is a cavern on a mountain looking like a skull, and that's where this Acerack left his booty, though guarded with many traps?"
> 
> I'm on to you Malvoisin.
> 
> I'm on to you Malvoisin.



 

That would be really funny! But, no, not the case here. In fact....

*cue drum roll*

I got the issue yesterday! Didn't have time to look at it then, though. So, I'm going to start digging in today. I should be able to get the IC thread rolling tomorrow at the latest...maybe even today!


----------



## Malvoisin

Okay, players...

Let's put the final stamp on the backgrounds, so we can get the ball rolling.

The first adventure in the campaign is "There is No Honor", and it opens with the characters having accepted an invitation to dine with Lavinia Vanderboren, a noblewoman of Sasserine. The hook presumes that each PC will have done some deed that identifies him as an adventurer, or at least someone of a heroic bent...

So, I need everyone's background to indicate:

a.) What deed or task has the character accomplished to be identified as someone worthy of this invitation?

b.) The letter of invitation is hand-delivered by a wizened halfling woman named Kora. I'd like to see the delivery and the character's response to conclude your background. This way, we can get rolling with the game right before the dinner engagement, as the characters prepare.

Please complete this as soon as possible, so that we can get started. Thanks!

Any questions, just let me know...


----------



## Malvoisin

The text of the inviation is as follows....

"Greetings, and I trust this missive finds you in good health!

My name is Lavinia Vanderboren, and I humbly request your attendance at dinner at my estate on Festival Street and Blue Skink Lane tomorrow evening. I think that I can present you with an opportunity uniquely suited to your skills. Please inform the bearer of this letter of your response to this invitation, and I hope to be speaking to you soon!

-Lavinia Vanderboren"


----------



## stonegod

Two ways I could go with this:
1) Lady V. sent the letter based upon old information---i.e., Sane Col's reputation. Mad Col shows up and hijinks ensue. 
2) Lady V. knows of Mad Col's current reputation and I'll have to think of something appropriate.

Let me know which one you want me to run with; I have my favorite, of course. 

Mad Col will also be taking appropriate Knowledge (nobility) and Knowledge (local) checks on her.


----------



## hafrogman

I went ahead and added the letter and response and 'heroic deed'.  Also added a few sightings or vague references of some of the other characters.  I split my history into pre- and post-sasserine arrival for ease of reference.


----------



## Malvoisin

stonegod said:
			
		

> Two ways I could go with this:
> 1) Lady V. sent the letter based upon old information---i.e., Sane Col's reputation. Mad Col shows up and hijinks ensue.
> 2) Lady V. knows of Mad Col's current reputation and I'll have to think of something appropriate.
> 
> Let me know which one you want me to run with; I have my favorite, of course.
> 
> Mad Col will also be taking appropriate Knowledge (nobility) and Knowledge (local) checks on her.




Well, let's go with option #1 then!   

I love me some hijinks, myself!

I'll allow for results of appropriate knowledge checks once the IC thread starts, so no problem there.


----------



## Malvoisin

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I went ahead and added the letter and response and 'heroic deed'.  Also added a few sightings or vague references of some of the other characters.  I split my history into pre- and post-sasserine arrival for ease of reference.




Excellent job, hafrogman! This should serve as a good example as exactly what I'm looking for.


----------



## stonegod

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Well, let's go with option #1 then!
> 
> I love me some hijinks, myself!
> 
> I'll allow for results of appropriate knowledge checks once the IC thread starts, so no problem there.



Done! Added a "Journal" section outlining Col's "encounter" with Kora. He actually spoke at her through the door of the manor, so the servant hasn't seen him yet either.


----------



## Malvoisin

Good stuff, stonegod!

Okay, where are the rest of you? I want to get this rolling, but we need more than 2 PCs to come to dinner!  

I was thinking about it, and realized that it wouldn't really have to be an act of 'heroism' that would draw Lavinia's attention. It could be an act of great strength, a display of magical aptitude, something like that...


----------



## Tonks

I am going with the mysterious saving of some merchant's daughter from a party boat.. While everyone was happy to see the woman saved, more than one person thought "What was he doing _underwater_ when she fell in?"

It will be ready within the hour...

Edit: Changes are done. Hope they are okay.


----------



## Malvoisin

Tonks said:
			
		

> I am going with the mysterious saving of some merchant's daughter from a party boat.. While everyone was happy to see the woman saved, more than one person thought "What was he doing _underwater_ when she fell in?"
> 
> It will be ready within the hour...
> 
> Edit: Changes are done. Hope they are okay.



Good job, Tonks! Nice b/g for Damash.

Okay, three down and three to go!


----------



## Tonks

I just wanted to throw out again that I am not wanting Damash to seem like he is anti-social, but even with him being in Sasserine for those six months, he hasn't ventured far outside of the Azure District and has been friendly, but not overly so even to those in it.

I promise he will warm up once this kicks off..

Mal: Hope throwing the Triton of Sasserine in was okay, figured it would be something flashy bored rich people would get a kick out of..


----------



## Voadam

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Good stuff, stonegod!
> 
> Okay, where are the rest of you? I want to get this rolling, but we need more than 2 PCs to come to dinner!
> 
> I was thinking about it, and realized that it wouldn't really have to be an act of 'heroism' that would draw Lavinia's attention. It could be an act of great strength, a display of magical aptitude, something like that...




Working on it. Had a concept half done out but it didn't quite fit what I want Kalen to be like so I wanted to think it over a little.


----------



## Malvoisin

Hey guys,

I've gone ahead and kicked off the adventure with the In-Character Thread! 

Once I have approved your final background revision, feel free to head over there and introduce your character. At the moment, hafrogman, stonegod, and Tonks are ready to roll. (With the others hopefully following soon after).

Thanks and have fun!


----------



## Voadam

updated background.


----------



## Malvoisin

Nice job, Voadam.

Go ahead and introduce Kalen in the IC thread.


----------



## GwydapLlew

I'll finish up my background before tomorrow! (Work is killing me this week.)


----------



## Malvoisin

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> I'll finish up my background before tomorrow! (Work is killing me this week.)




I understand, Gwyd....

I'll look forward to reading it when you are able.


----------



## stonegod

Mal: I'm peppering Col's speech and such with references to random occult things that I'm making up---sort like all that occult trash one needs to read through to find the "real" knowledge in the occult (as portrayed in most horror stories). Think of him as one of the occult Lone Gunmen.  I'll stay away from "established" occult info except where garnered through Knowledge checks.


----------



## Malvoisin

stonegod said:
			
		

> Mal: I'm peppering Col's speech and such with references to random occult things that I'm making up---sort like all that occult trash one needs to read through to find the "real" knowledge in the occult (as portrayed in most horror stories). Think of him as one of the occult Lone Gunmen.  I'll stay away from "established" occult info except where garnered through Knowledge checks.




Sounds good!

I expect I'll enjoy reading these posts quite a bit.


----------



## stonegod

FYI: Rhun's access is a bit spotty for the next few weeks as well, though not on the indeterminate long term as LO's is. So GL is the last one we're really waiting on background wise to get things going. 

GL: Not that's any pressure, GwydlapLew. 

Mal: Will we be out our rogue and mage for now, or do you plan to have someone ghost them?


----------



## Malvoisin

I'll probably just NPC Anar's introduction to the scene, assuming Rhun doesn't find an opportunity to do so. I don't have a problem doing this, since Rhun's absence is planned and finite.

I'm still assuming that Land's problem will eventually get resolved, but with no timetable for when that might occur, I'd rather just leave his character out of the mix. I don't want to introduce a character that will have to be NPC'd indefinitely. If/when Land returns to the boards, we'll figure out how to introduce Nicolai. Until then, you're stuck with a party of six.

I would still like Gwyd to get Chongo into the mix before I move on with the scene, so hopefully that will happen soon.

Oh, and in response to Damash's question in-character....you guys could try knocking on the door.


----------



## Tonks

But where would be the fun in that??? 

Besides, I have to keep up the appearance of him being a _fish out of water..._


----------



## stonegod

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Oh, and in response to Damash's question in-character....you guys could try knocking on the door.



Knocking (loudly) is Col's plan once everyone shows.


----------



## Tonks

I guess we could go ahead and knock now and have the others catch up with us inside, as I for one am interested in what would bring such a motly band to a nice dinner..


----------



## Malvoisin

Tonks said:
			
		

> I guess we could go ahead and knock now and have the others catch up with us inside, as I for one am interested in what would bring such a motly band to a nice dinner..




I'll move things along by tomorrow morning at the latest, introducing both Anar and Chongo if need be.


----------



## stonegod

BTW: I'm already loving the interplay (and Col is up there with Tondrek as my favorite character to type).


----------



## GwydapLlew

Updating background now - it's functionally the same as has been posted. I'll be jumping in to post tonight/tomorrow as soon as I get the word from you, Mal!


----------



## Voadam

stonegod said:
			
		

> Mal: Will we be out our rogue and mage for now, or do you plan to have someone ghost them?




If only we had someone who had good social interaction skills, could find traps, and cast spells.


----------



## stonegod

Voadam said:
			
		

> If only we had someone who had good social interaction skills, could find traps, and cast spells.



Silly me.  Though, if I recall, you weren't going trapfinding/disable device route. I know beguilers don't have the main arcane boomage.


----------



## Malvoisin

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> Updating background now - it's functionally the same as has been posted. I'll be jumping in to post tonight/tomorrow as soon as I get the word from you, Mal!



Gwyd, I looked at Chongo's new background, but I didn't see the part where he earned an invitation to the dinner party. Did I just miss it?

Nevertheless, we can finalize this in the next day or so. Don't let it stop you from posting on the IC thread. Now that the game is in play, I'd rather have Chongo participating.

We'll get the b/g worked out. (Check out what the others have done if you need inspiration.)


----------



## Malvoisin

stonegod said:
			
		

> BTW: I'm already loving the interplay (and Col is up there with Tondrek as my favorite character to type).



Agreed. I'm really stoked about these characters, and this game.


----------



## Malvoisin

Voadam said:
			
		

> If only we had someone who had good social interaction skills, could find traps, and cast spells.



Sorry, this isn't a gestalt game...


----------



## GwydapLlew

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Gwyd, I looked at Chongo's new background, but I didn't see the part where he earned an invitation to the dinner party. Did I just miss it?
> 
> Nevertheless, we can finalize this in the next day or so. Don't let it stop you from posting on the IC thread. Now that the game is in play, I'd rather have Chongo participating.
> 
> We'll get the b/g worked out. (Check out what the others have done if you need inspiration.)




Wierd. I added in another paragraph last night, but it's not there. Off to edit, and then to post!


----------



## stonegod

Mal: Will you be doing a memory cache as you are doing for SCAP? As you know, I find it useful.


----------



## Malvoisin

stonegod said:
			
		

> Mal: Will you be doing a memory cache as you are doing for SCAP? As you know, I find it useful.



I plan on doing so, yes. 

I'm kind of holding off until Paizo gets Dungeon #139's web enhancement posted, so I can make use of the images and handouts.


----------



## stonegod

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> I plan on doing so, yes.
> 
> I'm kind of holding off until Paizo gets Dungeon #139's web enhancement posted, so I can make use of the images and handouts.



Thanks!


----------



## Rhun

I should have good access today and tomorrow, so I will try to get a post up to introduce Anar...and update his background.

Sorry for the delays...I will be back to normal posting on the 19th.


----------



## Malvoisin

Rhun said:
			
		

> I should have good access today and tomorrow, so I will try to get a post up to introduce Anar...and update his background.
> 
> Sorry for the delays...I will be back to normal posting on the 19th.



No problem, Rhun. I appreciate that you let us know of your absence.


----------



## Rhun

Malvoisin,

I am having a problem coming up with any "heroic" deeds for Anar...maybe it is just my inability to conceive that a first level rogue has had many chances to perform heroic deeds. Would it be possible that Anar is invited to the party simply for his charming, dashing personality? Ideas would be most appreciated...


----------



## stonegod

Rhun said:
			
		

> Malvoisin,
> 
> I am having a problem coming up with any "heroic" deeds for Anar...maybe it is just my inability to conceive that a first level rogue has had many chances to perform heroic deeds. Would it be possible that Anar is invited to the party simply for his charming, dashing personality? Ideas would be most appreciated...



Anar could have talked down a potential brawl on a gondola he was traveling on (happen to be full of various nobles that then gossiped) when a street tough at the dock though he was due satisfaction from the gondola operator over some perceived wrong. Perfect use of his charming ways.


----------



## Malvoisin

Rhun said:
			
		

> Malvoisin,
> 
> I am having a problem coming up with any "heroic" deeds for Anar...maybe it is just my inability to conceive that a first level rogue has had many chances to perform heroic deeds. Would it be possible that Anar is invited to the party simply for his charming, dashing personality? Ideas would be most appreciated...



I like stonegod's idea quite a bit. Something along those lines seems as though it would be right up Anar's alley....


----------



## Rhun

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> I like stonegod's idea quite a bit. Something along those lines seems as though it would be right up Anar's alley....





True enough. Alright, let me bounce some thoughts around today, and I'll try to get the background update tonight when I get home from the office (or earlier, if it is a slow day).


----------



## Tonks

A spin on this would have been Anar planting the encounter to bump up his "appearance" to those on the boat looking for an in with them. After the "fight", he went back and enjoyed some drinks with the guy as they chuckled about the whole deal. Basically this idea is stealing the premise from Maverick where he paid them the thugs to make him look tough in front of the other poker players.


----------



## stonegod

Read on Meta that the network problem has been fixed for some people, so maybe we'll see LO one way or the other soon.


----------



## Malvoisin

stonegod said:
			
		

> Read on Meta that the network problem has been fixed for some people, so maybe we'll see LO one way or the other soon.



I hope you are right!


----------



## stonegod

Woot! Dragon 348 arrived today with the Affiliation info! 

Going to read now...


----------



## stonegod

Okay, for those of you who do not have Dragon, I'll summarize the Affiliations (new rules in PHBII, which I believe Mal has):
- Church of the Whirling Fury: Secretive group against planar incursions. Likes chaotic warriors who fight demons; dislikes summoners of demons or those who deal with them
- Dawn Council: Sasserine ruling faction. Likes charismatic, wealthy folks; dislike chaotic, crime fiends
-  Scarlet Brotherhood: Infamous in Greyhawk, a faction of specific human supremacists and assassins. Likes Suel human rogues and monks; dislikes chaotic do-gooders.
- The Seekers: "Scholarly" society of treasure seekers. Likes history and geography buffs that donate treasure; dislikes people who give away secrets or loose debates.
- Witchwardens: Arcane defenders of Sasserine. Like arcane spellcasters; hates non-arcane spell casters
- Zelkarune's Horns: Fighting company renown of the arena. Like's arena champions; dislikes non-arena fighters.

Given the above, the Seekers make a good fit with Col, with the Whirling Fury a bit behind (as long as they don't find out about his demonic dealings! ) Using the base information, Col's affiliation scores would be:
 - Dawn Council: 0.5
 - Church of the Whirling Fury
 - The Seekers: 0
 - Zelkarune's Horn: 0
 - The Scarlet Brotherhood: -2
 - Witchwardens: -20

Of course, having a score doesn't mean membership.

If anyone wants more specific info, send me an email and I'll get it to you.


----------



## hafrogman

Chaotic?  Nope
Demon-fighter?  Nope
Wealthy?  Nope
Assassin?  Nope
History and Geography Buff?  Nope
Arcane Spellcaster?  Nope
Arena Champion?  Nope

Looks like I got hosed.


----------



## stonegod

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Arena Champion?  Nope



That's probably the easiest one for Keoni. But, keep in mind that (1) they're optional and (2) more will be introduced later in game. So don't despair.

Course, Mal can always design his own.


----------



## Tonks

Depending on if Damash makes it through to that point, he might be interested in seeking out the Seekers to begin educating the surface world on the Aventi, as well as seeking out lost Aventi artifacts.


----------



## stonegod

One caveat about the Seekers: They often seek to exploit their finds for wealth and personal gain. So, Damash might get burned. Though I think they'd *love* you talk to them. 

And, something I forgot, if Keoni fights the good fight against demonic evils, that will put him good with the Whirling Frenzy as well.

Nicolai could fit in with the Witchwardens.

Anar could fit in well with the Horns if he like the arena, or maneuver himself into the Dawn Council.

The Witchwardens could be intrigued by Kalen's unusual use of magic, and the Whirling Frenzy prefers CG demon fighters.

Chongo would make a good member of the Horns or the Whirling Frenzy potentially.

So, there are possibilities, depending on how you wish your character to develop.


----------



## Tonks

Dang...so I better get those points in Sense Motive cracking before he gets swindled out of more than just some broken pottery..

This makes me want to go through the PHII and see if there are any factions that Damash would fit in with. Ah well, this is what I get for thinking I would sleep some tonight..


----------



## Malvoisin

I also need to review the PHBII rules for affiliations. I'll weigh in again here on the subject once I know what I'm talking about.

I also need to think about a subscription to Dragon mag, it seems...I'm going to want those Savage Tidings articles...


----------



## Tonks

stonegod said:
			
		

> OOC: Col's the paranoid one, and that sounded almost like an invocation to a deity. So, to make things interesting, he'll do a Knowledge (religion) check to see if he recognizes the phrase and the deity that goes with it.




I can already see how this one is going to play out...

Col: Gentleman...I believe we have a priest in our midsts.

*stunned silence*

Damash: What? Don't be silly, I am just your typical wise dock worker who is good at swimming and predicting the weather.

Col: Ah hah! All typical signs of a Priest of Istishia, you even have the necklace in the shape of one of his followers.

Damash: What? This old thing? *points to finely crafted coral holy symbol..er necklace.* It is just something I picked up for approximately 5 sps when nobody was looking from a merchant I can't recall.

Col: Well, there is always the ultimate test to prove if you are really nothing more than you say you are.

Damash: Test...what kind of test?

Col: *pulls dagger from belt* I am going to stab you in the stomach, if you bleed out and die, obviously you were nothing more than a dock worker and we will divide your share amongst us in your honor. If you don't die, well, you are a priest. *stabby stab*

Feel free to throw tomatoes as needed...


----------



## Tonks

I guess my question would be, now that he remembers working for them, how much does he recall about the Nixie? Any inputs he might give would be tempered with how much he knew about where they were going.


----------



## Malvoisin

Tonks said:
			
		

> I guess my question would be, now that he remembers working for them, how much does he recall about the Nixie? Any inputs he might give would be tempered with how much he knew about where they were going.



Damash doesn't remember anything particularly remarkable about the Blue Nixie. Just another of the numerous ships that come in and out of Sasserine Harbor with their freight on a daily basis.


----------



## stonegod

Tonks said:
			
		

> I can already see how this one is going to play out...
> 
> Col: Gentleman...I believe we have a priest in our midsts.



Damash: I'm not a priest. They put this holy symbol on me.

Chongo: He turned me into a fish! .... I got better.

Col: Well, there be only one way to determine if he is a cleric.

Chongo: Err, toss her into a lake and drown him?

Col: No, no. If he weights as much as a duck...

Chongo: 'e's a cleric!

Col: Exactly. Bring out my finest scales!.


----------



## Tonks

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Damash doesn't remember anything particularly remarkable about the Blue Nixie. Just another of the numerous ships that come in and out of Sasserine Harbor with their freight on a daily basis.




Rog...the ol' golden coin method it is then. Hmm..now to find someone with people skills...


----------



## Tonks

stonegod said:
			
		

> Damash: I'm not a priest. They put this holy symbol on me.
> 
> Chongo: He turned me into a fish! .... I got better.
> 
> Col: Well, there be only one way to determine if he is a cleric.
> 
> Chongo: Err, toss her into a lake and drown him?
> 
> Col: No, no. If he weights as much as a duck...
> 
> Chongo: 'e's a cleric!
> 
> Col: Exactly. Bring out my finest scales!.




And who said this game wouldn't have plenty of OOC hijinks...


----------



## hafrogman

Nobody?


----------



## Tonks

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Nobody?




*hangs head* And then there are times where I talk to much...

On a different note, look for the movement post in Salvage soon..


----------



## Malvoisin

I'm ready to move along to the next post whenever y'all are, but I'd like to see a little more info as to what each PC is planning to do...


----------



## Tonks

Damash will listen to the plans of the others, pray at dawn for the spells he thinks might work depending on what the plan is, show up at the appointed time in shell armor and try to keep up the pretense he is just a lowly dock worker..

All in all, just another day at the office...


----------



## stonegod

I outlined what seems to be the plan IC. main thing---no going near the boat w/o the rest of everyone. Prolly get slaughtered otherwise.


----------



## Malvoisin

Tonks said:
			
		

> Damash will listen to the plans of the others, pray at dawn for the spells he thinks might work depending on what the plan is, show up at the appointed time in shell armor and try to keep up the pretense he is just a lowly dock worker..
> 
> All in all, just another day at the office...



Prob'ly not a lot of dock workers that show up for the job in shell armor, though.


----------



## Malvoisin

stonegod said:
			
		

> I outlined what seems to be the plan IC. main thing---no going near the boat w/o the rest of everyone. Prolly get slaughtered otherwise.



Much appreciated, stonegod! Very helpful.


----------



## Land Outcast

Hello, back with access but with precious little time   

Spring holiday here, I'll be back asap (or have spotty access at best, next week I'll return to uniform posting).

Good to be back here!


----------



## Malvoisin

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> Hello, back with access but with precious little time
> 
> Spring holiday here, I'll be back asap (or have spotty access at best, next week I'll return to uniform posting).
> 
> Good to be back here!



Welcome back, LO!


----------



## Malvoisin

I'll wait for a few more posts on the IC thread before putting up the next turn....


----------



## Tonks

[sblock=Mal] You have mail.[/sblock]


----------



## Malvoisin

Tonks said:
			
		

> [sblock=Mal] You have mail.[/sblock]




[sblock=Tonks]Reply sent![/sblock]


----------



## stonegod

Keep in mind what tomorrow is!


----------



## Malvoisin

stonegod said:
			
		

> Keep in mind what tomorrow is!



That's perfect!


----------



## GwydapLlew

Avast! Prepare to be boarded!


----------



## Land Outcast

I'm late to the party, but:

Hey Mal, was Nicolai finished or unfinished? (background-and-stat-wise)

BTW: Nicolai was sleeping in an apple barrel... and he was willing to depart wherever that apple barrel was taken, given that he's heard some "friends" from The Snake were around by the docks.


----------



## Malvoisin

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> I'm late to the party, but:
> 
> Hey Mal, was Nicolai finished or unfinished? (background-and-stat-wise)
> 
> BTW: Nicolai was sleeping in an apple barrel




Actually, now that you mention it, I never did finalize Nicolai, did I?

I will rectify that shortly...

I assume you're ready to get in on this thing, then? I'll have to think of a way to work in our barrel-sleeping sorcerer.


----------



## Malvoisin

Land Outcast:

One thing notice right away with Nicolai is his stat array. You have him as 16 CHA, but that doesn't cost 13 points, it only costs 10 points. Did you mean to give him CHA 17 (which does cost 13 points), or did you want to distribute differently?


----------



## Land Outcast

A 17, that is what it should be


----------



## Malvoisin

Land, Nicolai's sheet lists 'Air Bloodline' as a feat? 

Is this meant to be 'Air Heritage' from the Planar Handbook, or something else?

(Edit: Nicolai can know one additional language besides Common also)


----------



## Land Outcast

DIdn't I ask you about Air Bloodline?

this of having two Nicolais is confusing at times...

The feat is reproduced in his sheet, and is from Dragon Compendium I


----------



## Tonks

The good news is you can always shrink to one after Salvage is over if you all don't want to keep it going.

The bad news is we are trusting all of the faces to by time for the fighters to get to them. Are we sure their social skills are strong enough for it?


----------



## stonegod

Someone thought of it, I just seconded it. I know for a fact that we will not be able to get people up through swimming alone.


----------



## Tonks

I think if Keoni went that would give some steel and Chongo and I could do the flank from the rear if needed. With Longstrider cast on me, and his natural ability, I am sure we could get up the ropes fast enough to assist.

I do like the prospect of him and I swimming though from a strictly RP point of view...keeps it true to our chars roots.


----------



## stonegod

So, you two keep under until you hear us get close? Or come w/ us? Col confused.


----------



## Tonks

Stay under until we see you get close and can tell that all eyes are on you. Then if we make our move.


----------



## GwydapLlew

Yah. I'm thinking the same thing - we tag along out of sight, in the water, and then try to make it up as quickly as possible. How high is it to the deck, Mal?


----------



## stonegod

Still have some doubts on how well the bluff will work---may work on the riffraff, but not on Vark. An it isn't like any of us are in "official" garb. Guess it depends on what the "message" is. A _charm_ at the right place might help. 

Voadam: Any thoughts?


----------



## Rhun

stonegod said:
			
		

> Still have some doubts on how well the bluff will work---may work on the riffraff, but not on Vark. An it isn't like any of us are in "official" garb. Guess it depends on what the "message" is. A _charm_ at the right place might help.





I agree with this...although, it may be possible to get right up on the ship without being seen. It depends on where the sentries are posted, and what they are looking for. If he has a small crew, they may all be engaged in making ready to set sail, and it will be dark. I would guess it will be almost impossible to spot a small rowboat approaching on the water in the dark.


----------



## Tonks

Unless I am way off I think we are more at early evening where there is just enough light to let everyone see unassisted, but also enough for them to see those in the boat approaching.


----------



## Rhun

Tonks said:
			
		

> Unless I am way off I think we are more at early evening where there is just enough light to let everyone see unassisted, but also enough for them to see those in the boat approaching.





You could be right. Perhaps I interpreted the "setting sun" wrong...I guess this is a question for Mal. How long until it is dark enough that we won't be seen approaching? If it is too long, our only chance will be to try some ruse.


----------



## stonegod

Possible bluffs (and dangers):
- Dockmaster wants them to stay (Danger: Vark is dockmaster's second, and dockmaster doesn't give a fig apparently. Also, we don't look legit.)
- "The boss" has a change of plans for "the launch" (Danger: We have no idea who "the boss" is and what their "launching")
- New crewman sent by Vark/"the boss" to help with "the job." (Danger: Similar to above, and Vark is probably on the boat now)
- If Col knows something (via Know: Local, Nobility) about a shifty crime boss (Shadowshore?), we could we're sent for protection of their interest (Danger: Shadow guy could be the boss; they may not like)
Others?

What's our plan once on the boat? Take them all on at once (No!) or what? Little difficult w/o knowing what is on board (though how many is good to know).


----------



## Malvoisin

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> DIdn't I ask you about Air Bloodline?
> 
> this of having two Nicolais is confusing at times...
> 
> The feat is reproduced in his sheet, and is from Dragon Compendium I




Yeah, come to think of it, you probably did ask me about that earlier, I just forgot.    It's approved for use, no worries there. I just want to make sure I'm familiar with what it does.

So, its effect is to provide an extra air-themed spell, right? Is that all?


----------



## Malvoisin

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> Yah. I'm thinking the same thing - we tag along out of sight, in the water, and then try to make it up as quickly as possible. How high is it to the deck, Mal?




It's ten feet from the waterline to the deck of the Nixie. And there are plenty of ropes to help, so it's not that bad of a climb check.


----------



## Malvoisin

Rhun said:
			
		

> You could be right. Perhaps I interpreted the "setting sun" wrong...I guess this is a question for Mal. How long until it is dark enough that we won't be seen approaching? If it is too long, our only chance will be to try some ruse.




I'd say there is about 30 minutes of daylight left in the day. At this point, it's basically twilight. You can see outside, but it's dim. The light/dark question is a double-edged sword. If you wait until it's fully dark to make your move, it does make it harder to be seen, but it also makes it harder to see.


----------



## Malvoisin

I'm on the verge of moving things along, but I want a little firmer plan in place, so I know exactly what sort of ruse or distraction the group in the boat is going to be using.

Also, as stonegod pointed out, some sort of plan of action once on the boat _could_ be useful. Of course, there is that saying about the best laid plans and all that...

I also wanted to give Land a chance to throw Nicolai into the mix somehow. If we don't get him in here, his intro will probably have to wait until after the scene on the Blue Nixie.


----------



## Voadam

stonegod said:
			
		

> Still have some doubts on how well the bluff will work---may work on the riffraff, but not on Vark. An it isn't like any of us are in "official" garb. Guess it depends on what the "message" is. A _charm_ at the right place might help.
> 
> Voadam: Any thoughts?




I'm thinking we have an elf, Col, and Anar coming aboard openly, the two others swimming and sneaking up.

Elf and Col look magical so go with it for the bluff. Some of them might even have heard of Col. We want the ring and them to give us access to it. So if the harbormaster knew there was a dangerous magical cursed ring aboard the boat he just might send Col and a magical expert to investigate and deal with it along with someone to row the boat (Anar). Asking to speak to Vark or whoever is immediately in charge and explaining that situation with the risks of magical infection/possession should get their attention enough for the other two to come aboard secretly and hide.

If things blow up there is always shouting about how the ones we attack are showing signs of possession which might cause others to pause before joining in with their fellows.


----------



## Malvoisin

Voadam has a sound and well-developed plan. I'll roll with this when the next turn comes out (sometime later today).


----------



## stonegod

Voadam said:
			
		

> If things blow up there is always shouting about how the ones we attack are showing signs of possession which might cause others to pause before joining in with their fellows.



Works by me; I assume someone with high-int will try the forgery (i.e, Col ). A _charm_ or _lesser confusion_ makes someone looking possessed real easy.

What about LO's character (who hasn't made an intro of himself yet)?


----------



## Land Outcast

lets delay my entrance until the Blue Nixie, ok?


----------



## Voadam

I think it would work well with a quick Malvoisin IC thread edit for his sorcerer to be hidden on an apple barrel that was recently brought aboard the Blue Nixie so he can be part of the action when it happens.


----------



## Voadam

Do you think it would be too much to have a piece of parchment that "accidentally" falls out of your hand into the water as you climb the rope ladder to get aboard the Nixie? *"Damnit Col! That was the lord's writ! If you weren't so good at removing black curses I'd send you back*!"


----------



## Tonks

GwydapLlew: Did you mean to say you and Damash climb up? I thought Keoni was going to go with the others to give them a bit of muscle if things get hairy before we arrive.

I am fine with the plan and will go with it accordingly.


----------



## stonegod

Voadam said:
			
		

> Do you think it would be too much to have a piece of parchment that "accidentally" falls out of your hand into the water as you climb the rope ladder to get aboard the Nixie? *"Damnit Col! That was the lord's writ! If you weren't so good at removing black curses I'd send you back*!"



Could do, but Col's Bluff is atrocious. Now, if Anar was handing it to Col and Col didn't catch it, Col could be assisting Anar's Bluff, which works much better.


----------



## GwydapLlew

Tonks said:
			
		

> GwydapLlew: Did you mean to say you and Damash climb up? I thought Keoni was going to go with the others to give them a bit of muscle if things get hairy before we arrive.
> 
> I am fine with the plan and will go with it accordingly.




Yeah, Damash. I grabbed the wrong name. That'll teach me to post while at work! 

Editing in a second...


----------



## Tonks

No problem. Just wanted to get things clear in my head.

I second the Anar bluffing with an assist plan.


----------



## Rhun

Anar has a +5 bluff...with help from an _aid another_, we could push this to +7. Not super, but hopefully enough to get us onboard.


----------



## stonegod

Rhun said:
			
		

> Anar has a +5 bluff...with help from an _aid another_, we could push this to +7. Not super, but hopefully enough to get us onboard.



Col's -1...


----------



## stonegod

Just a correction to Anar's IC post:
- Kalen is leading the main bluff, Anar is helping with the "fumbling" of the message.
- There are four on the row-boat (Anar, Kalen, Col, and Keoni)


----------



## Tonks

With the Light Brigade coming up under the water.


----------



## Voadam

Queue A-Team theme music


----------



## Malvoisin

Voadam said:
			
		

> I think it would work well with a quick Malvoisin IC thread edit for his sorcerer to be hidden on an apple barrel that was recently brought aboard the Blue Nixie so he can be part of the action when it happens.



That's a good idea, and I will do so as long Land Outcast has no objections. What do you say Land?


----------



## stonegod

Voadam said:
			
		

> Queue A-Team theme music



I love it when a plan comes together. *comps cigar*


----------



## Malvoisin

Voadam said:
			
		

> Queue A-Team theme music



You guys are ready to roll....

Too bad today has suddenly turned crazy on me. I'm not home right now, and probably won't get home until late tonight. So, the plan may be able to 'come together', as it were, until tomorrow.


----------



## GwydapLlew

That's fine. It gives us a whole day to deal with the repercussions.


----------



## Land Outcast

No problemo chief!


----------



## Malvoisin

Oh, yeah....

Land, Nicolai's character sheet is approved.


----------



## Voadam

Savage Tide PG free PDF link from the general forum post

http://paizo.com/dragon/news#v5748eaic9kb5


----------



## Malvoisin

Outstanding!   

I strongly urge everyone who doesn't already have a copy to download this!

It can only help to increase the level of detail in everyone's role-playing.

Thanks, Voadam!


----------



## Land Outcast

it doesn't help that it having been uploaded 2 hours ago, the downloak rate to my PC is of 489*bytes* per second.


----------



## stonegod

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> it doesn't help that it having been uploaded 2 hours ago, the downloak rate to my PC is of 489*bytes* per second.



Paizo's always slow, period.


----------



## Tonks

Mal:

What would be the odds that the district feats could be given as freebies? I don't think any of us would complain if you felt like giving us that small gift. *holds up Charlie Brown's Christmas Tree*


----------



## Malvoisin

Tonks said:
			
		

> Mal:
> 
> What would be the odds that the district feats could be given as freebies? I don't think any of us would complain if you felt like giving us that small gift. *holds up Charlie Brown's Christmas Tree*



Sorry, Tonks, I don't see that happening. I'm already going to have to scale things up a bit, just so the party will be suitably challenged. I don't want to increase their power level even further.


----------



## Tonks

No problem...but figured it wouldn't hurt to ask...


----------



## Malvoisin

Tonks said:
			
		

> No problem...but figured it wouldn't hurt to ask...



Hey, you never know if you don't try, right?  

But still, no.


----------



## Tonks

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Hey, you never know if you don't try, right?
> 
> But still, no.




Keep the feat...I am just glad I didn't fall into the water and really ruin the surprise. *curls up into small ball to stay out of sight IC*


----------



## stonegod

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Sorry, Tonks, I don't see that happening. I'm already going to have to scale things up a bit, just so the party will be suitably challenged. I don't want to increase their power level even further.



Wasn't this AP written/tested with 6 PCs?


----------



## Malvoisin

stonegod said:
			
		

> Wasn't this AP written/tested with 6 PCs?



You know, I've seen conflicting information regarding that question on Paizo's boards. I think James Jacobs said the adventure was balanced for 4 PCs, but playtested with 6 (if that makes any sense).

It's not a big deal, I'll make adjustments as we go, if I feel like things are too easy.


----------



## GwydapLlew

stonegod said:
			
		

> Wasn't this AP written/tested with 6 PCs?




All of the APs assume 4 PCs, just like all Dungeon adventures. The fine people at Paizo also readily admit that such a party will have to play optimal D&D to survive some of the challenges and that a party of 5-6 will have an easier time to survive.


----------



## GwydapLlew

Heh. I've suddenly got a bad feeling about this.


----------



## Tonks

While I haven't played the other APs, I did read through the AoW game and many places in it I can't see how 4 people would have a _real_ chance of coming out of the encounter alive.

With our mix though, I do think we will have a fighting chance against anything we come across, especially with the personalities IC and behind the screens in the game.


----------



## Voadam

stonegod said:
			
		

> I love it when a plan comes together. *comps cigar*




Mad Col = Murdock crazyness and pilot.

I think Kalen is Face. So I'll do some fast talking which might get us in, but it will eventually blow up in our faces and come down to a firefight.

So does our big warrior have a fear of flying magic and Col summoned extraplanar mounts?


----------



## Rhun

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> It's not a big deal, I'll make adjustments as we go, if I feel like things are too easy.





Yeah, just be a RB DM like me and throw your players up against challenges that are way over their heads. Actually, my players here keep surprising me...fights that they should have to run away from they end up winning handily. :shrug:


----------



## hafrogman

Yeah, the adventure paths seem to have a wide variety of difficulty levels.  Hopefully our team should be suited to the challenges we face.  But sometimes they just assume you have certain abilities at your disposal.  In AoW it seemed like every other encounter assumed that you could turn undead and align your weapons to good.  Fine if you're chock full of paladins and clerics. . . but a party of rogues and evil clerics?  My first group had problems.


----------



## Tonks

I like the fact that Mal was very selective on what people came in to make sure that all the bases were covered. Prevents being too heavy in one aspect and none in the other.


----------



## GwydapLlew

Voadam said:
			
		

> So does our big warrior have a fear of flying magic and Col summoned extraplanar mounts?




:rofl: Well..Chongo does have tattoos, and he am black... I suppose I could find a bunch of heavy gold chains. 

heh. Tyranthraxus. Someone's been cribbing from Pools of Radiance!


----------



## stonegod

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> Tyranthraxus. Someone's been cribbing from Pools of Radiance!



I have no idea what your talking about! When are we going to Valjevo Castle, anyway.


----------



## Tonks

stonegod said:
			
		

> I have no idea what your talking about! When are we going to Valjevo Castle, anyway.




Right after Podol's Plaza...and before Sokal Keep..


----------



## GwydapLlew

Tonks said:
			
		

> Right after Podol's Plaza...and before Sokal Keep..




Oooh! Oooh! I wanna be Ren!


----------



## Voadam

Ack! Don't provide any spoilers for me! I'm playing in Thanee's Pool of Radiance pbp game right now here. We did the well and the undead keep and are heading to an orc area now.


----------



## stonegod

Voadam said:
			
		

> Ack! Don't provide any spoilers for me! I'm playing in Thanee's Pool of Radiance pbp game right now here. We did the well and the undead keep and are heading to an orc area now.



I think the names of the places you know, so that's not a spoiler. I'll say no more.


----------



## GwydapLlew

Voadam said:
			
		

> Ack! Don't provide any spoilers for me!




That makes me feel old.


----------



## stonegod

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> That makes me feel old.



I played the CRGP (mmmm, Gold Box), the PnP, and read the novelization. That's old school.


----------



## Malvoisin

I have fond memories of Pool of Radiance and its sequels also...

I think we have a Curse of the Azure Bonds game that also started up recently.

Ah, nostalgia!


----------



## GwydapLlew

stonegod said:
			
		

> I played the CRGP (mmmm, Gold Box), the PnP, and read the novelization. That's old school.




After the first book came out for Pool of Radiance, my gaming group would mock the cleric by always adding, "by Tyr!" to the end of all of our gaming geek conversations.


----------



## Voadam

Thanks for waiting for Kalen's response Mal.  
Next step in the plan is to get the whole crew of the ship together in a 15' cone area. I hope the majority of them are 2HD or less


----------



## Voadam

> OOC: BTW, its Tobinson, Voadam.




Tobison, Tobinson, Right, I knew that. Err, eh, yeah, this way divinations on you using just your name won't be able to target you!


----------



## Voadam

Kalen wiggles his fingers dismissively and hypnotic patterns of color appear. "No, no. You are mistaken, Tobinson sounds close to Tobison so it was an easy mistake for you to make Col, too many late nights reading forbidden lore books and skimping on sleep can do to funny things to your memory. Its completely understandable I'm sure."


----------



## stonegod

Voadam said:
			
		

> Kalen wiggles his fingers dismissively and hypnotic patterns of color appear. "No, no. You are mistaken, Tobinson sounds close to Tobison so it was an easy mistake for you to make Col, too many late nights reading forbidden lore books and skimping on sleep can do to funny things to your memory. Its completely understandable I'm sure."



"Carsed pointy ears! I do know'n me own last name! But I sold it to the Keeper of Secrets for the knowledge of the future! You think Tobinson be my real name! Har!"


----------



## GwydapLlew

At least it wasn't _just_ me that foiled the plan! 

I need to know what Damash is going to do before I can post. Go-Go-Gadget javelins!


----------



## Tonks

Yeah..what I was I thinking...hiding in a suit of armor like a big crab...it screams watch me fail my hide check...*sigh*


----------



## GwydapLlew

Did Damash move at all? I'm trying to plot the description to the map - I had a similar thought regarding AoO's and defensive positions.


----------



## Malvoisin

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> Did Damash move at all? I'm trying to plot the description to the map - I had a similar thought regarding AoO's and defensive positions.



I don't believe he did....

Here's one thing to keep in mind though. That grate on the map is not a barrier to movement. It's just set in the floor.


----------



## hafrogman

Nothing like the DM bemoaning a low crit on a character who's dying anyways to inspire confidence in his friendly, non-antagonistic game style.


----------



## Rhun

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Nothing like the DM bemoaning a low crit on a character who's dying anyways to inspire confidence in his friendly, non-antagonistic game style.




My thoughts exactly. 

I hope Chongo and Damash can come through and take these thugs in the rear, or this is going to be a short fight.


----------



## GwydapLlew

NP with the NPCage, Mal! I was stuck in meetings all day. =(

Posting my actions in a sec.

_Edit:_ I'm trying to draw the fire of the mooks, so that the rest of the party can pick them off. Since I'mmoving last in each round, the map doesn't quite help as much as it could.


----------



## Land Outcast

> I hope Chongo and Damash can come through and take these thugs in the rear, or this is going to be a short fight.




At least I finished their business so they could move on...

If things get ugly there's always the mistmaker (me!), now, I'm not sure if that would help in any way.


----------



## Malvoisin

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Nothing like the DM bemoaning a low crit on a character who's dying anyways to inspire confidence in his friendly, non-antagonistic game style.



I'm not sure I would say 'bemoaning'....merely 'observing.'  

This is a tough fight, guys.

Blame James Jacobs.


----------



## Malvoisin

Second round of combat will go up tomorrow, fellows. 

Hopefully, Tonks will get an action in for Damash, because I'm not really sure what he would want him to do. Hopefully, I won't have to NPC him.


----------



## Rhun

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> This is a tough fight, guys.
> 
> Blame James Jacobs.





Actually, I've found that almost every fight is tough when you are first level.


----------



## Voadam

Rhun said:
			
		

> Actually, I've found that almost every fight is tough when you are first level.




And an arcane spellcaster in melee having lost initiative. If only I had gotten off that colorspray.


----------



## GwydapLlew

Voadam said:
			
		

> And an arcane spellcaster in melee having lost initiative. If only I had gotten off that colorspray.




Chongo save Col! Chongo smash sailors! No one hurt friend!


----------



## stonegod

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> Chongo save Col! Chongo smash sailors! No one hurt friend!



That's what Mal forgot! Col's _contingency_ to "share" his damage with is raging friend. Chongo wouldn't miss 6 or so hp, would he?


----------



## hafrogman

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> I'm not sure I would say 'bemoaning'....merely 'observing.'




  <-- This is not the face of a mere 'observer'.


 

And I do blame James Jacobs.  Frequently.  Now excuse me, my AoW group just had a(nother) TPK.  I have to go write a letter.


----------



## GwydapLlew

stonegod said:
			
		

> That's what Mal forgot! Col's _contingency_ to "share" his damage with is raging friend. Chongo wouldn't miss 6 or so hp, would he?




Mal is Chongo's friend. Mal says that this hurt a little, but work out in end. Chongo like his friend. 



He's not THAT savage, but ... yeah.. I'm really hoping to kill those sailors right about now. Too bad I only get one attack a round.


----------



## hafrogman

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> OOC: I will rule that Keoni's fast healing aura will allow Col to stabilize and begin regaining hit points.




Well, I suppose I had better turn it on then, after I make my attack.


----------



## stonegod

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well, I suppose I had better turn it on then, after I make my attack.



Its a swift action, so you can turn it on anytime during your turn.


----------



## stonegod

stonegod said:
			
		

> Its a swift action, so you can turn it on anytime during your turn.



In fact, you could have activated in in round two, unless Mal used the +1 to damage from your Power aura to augment everyone else's attacks.


----------



## hafrogman

stonegod said:
			
		

> Its a swift action, so you can turn it on anytime during your turn.



  That was my intention.  Attack with the bonus, then turn on the aura for you.



			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> In fact, you could have activated it in round two, unless Mal used the +1 to damage from your Power aura to augment everyone else's attacks.



 Well, since it appears that he has just posted the actions already, we'll just move on from here.  It wouldn't have healed you very fast anyways.


----------



## stonegod

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well, since it appears that he has just posted the actions already, we'll just move on from here.  It wouldn't have healed you very fast anyways.



But *two* hit points are sooo much cooler than one!


----------



## hafrogman

stonegod said:
			
		

> But *two* hit points are sooo much cooler than one!




two hit points vs. one is indeed 100% better.

But -4 instead of -5 is only 20% and still useless.
I declare that your next character shall be a gnome barbarian with 20 con. . .  and the toughness feat.

20 HP and a +1 size bonus to AC.  Now get up, stop bleeding and start contributing.


----------



## Malvoisin

stonegod said:
			
		

> In fact, you could have activated in in round two, unless Mal used the +1 to damage from your Power aura to augment everyone else's attacks.



I did do this, but since the only melee attack that hit was Chongo's only his damage was affected.

And, one less damage would still be plenty to kill the thug he killed.

I'll be happy to go back and retroactively switch the aura, which will cause changes to some folks' hit points.

I'll take of that before the next round comes out.


----------



## Rhun

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> I'll be happy to go back and retroactively switch the aura, which will cause changes to some folks' hit points.
> 
> I'll take of that before the next round comes out.





Excellent, because 3 is better than 2 for Anar!


----------



## GwydapLlew

Mal, I just have to say that I want you to roll all my dice forever and ever.


----------



## Tonks

Sorry for my tardiness...had to finish a term paper and work wasn't exactly keen on me doing it during their time. I will get a post up later tonight.


----------



## Malvoisin

Tonks said:
			
		

> Sorry for my tardiness...had to finish a term paper and work wasn't exactly keen on me doing it during their time. I will get a post up later tonight.



It's not a problem, Tonks. Life happens.

Along those lines, please accept my apologies for not being able to get the next combat round up today (this was a busy day, and I have a nasty head cold to boot). It will go up tomorrow morning.


----------



## Tonks

*taps watch* We need our combat fix man!!!

I mean..hope the morning is going well...


----------



## Tonks

Just thought of something...with the Augment Healing Feat wouldn't the +2 bonus still work? If so, it would make it a flat 3 pts of healing (1+2) each time which isn't too shabby for a 0 lvl spell and us all at 1st lvl.

Feel free to say no, but wanted to ask all the same.


----------



## hafrogman

Augment Healing is 2 points per spell level.  0th level spell.  0*2 = 0.


----------



## Tonks

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Augment Healing is 2 points per spell level.  0th level spell.  0*2 = 0.




Ah well...thought it did a + not a x.


----------



## hafrogman

you could try and sell Mal on the 0th level = 1/2 for mathematical effects that magic item creation uses.

(1/2)*2 = 1

Apparently Stonegod feels strongly about single hit points


----------



## GwydapLlew

There are two modes of thought regarding Augment Healing.

I don't hav the book in front of me, but IIRC, it increases the amount of healing from a _cure_ spell (and only a _cure_ spell) by +2 per spell level.

Some rule that this means that 2 x 0 = 0 (_cure minor wounds_.)

Some rule that this means that it's +2 for 0-lvl and 1st-lvl, then +4 for 2nd, and so on.

I personally use the latter because it means people die less. The other game I play in uses the former, and we die a lot. Either way, it's all good.


----------



## Tonks

I definately don't want to break the rules too much, but any little bit of healing helps and I wouldn't be upset if it even gave an extra 1hp with the Cure Minor. 2hps could be good if you just need that little boost and don't want to spend the CLW on it.

But again, I am good with either decision also..


----------



## stonegod

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Apparently Stonegod feels strongly about single hit points



British schoolchildren singing: "Every hit point is sacred, every hit point is good. When a hit point is wasted, God gets quite irate."


----------



## Malvoisin

Tonks said:
			
		

> *taps watch* We need our combat fix man!!!
> 
> I mean..hope the morning is going well...



Sorry guys, I'm sick and it's kicking my butt...

Hang in there. Thanks for being patient.

Oh, and augment healing doesn't increase the healing from Cure Minor Wounds (at least not in Mal-Land) Sorry.


----------



## Tonks

Get feeling better man, you know we will all be here waiting for you when you are back at 100%.

Started looking for pics to use as Damash, but underwater shots are few and far between.


----------



## stonegod

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Sorry guys, I'm sick and it's kicking my butt...



Get better! I'm almost finally over a hack-and-coughathon, which wasn't fun.

Mal: On another note, I picked up Fiendish Codex I today. There are some very interesting options for Col in the distant future in there. Do you have a copy?


----------



## Malvoisin

stonegod said:
			
		

> Get better! I'm almost finally over a hack-and-coughathon, which wasn't fun.
> 
> Mal: On another note, I picked up Fiendish Codex I today. There are some very interesting options for Col in the distant future in there. Do you have a copy?



Hi guys, I'm alive!   

I'm feeling better finally....nasty bronchitis!

I'm going to have the next combat round up for y'all later this evening.

stonegod, I don't have Fiendish Codex, but it's on my 'might buy it' list. Anything in particular that's caught your fancy?


----------



## stonegod

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> stonegod, I don't have Fiendish Codex, but it's on my 'might buy it' list. Anything in particular that's caught your fancy?



There is a lot of Abyssal goodness for way later in STAP, but for Col, here are the interesting things (in order):
- The Black Scrolls of Ahm affiliation (though it needs a big of tweaking to use the actual PHBII affiliation rules). A society that doesn't think studying demons is a bad thing, though most people would disagree. 
- Lots of demony spells, some good, some not so good. Luckily for Col, he is CN and not a cleric. 
- Of potential interest (need to think on this for Col more) are some of the feats in there. There is this nice one that gives you "visions" of a sort. Well, if you have some distant Abyssal Heritage, that is...


----------



## Tonks

Mal: Just checking to see if the +3 from the CLW had the +2 from Augment Healing added into it. No prob if it did, but just wanted to check.


----------



## Malvoisin

Tonks said:
			
		

> Mal: Just checking to see if the +3 from the CLW had the +2 from Augment Healing added into it. No prob if it did, but just wanted to check.



Whoops, thanks for that timely reminder, Tonks!

Edit forthcoming....

....and, it's done. Col stands now at 3/6 hp.

On a general note, everyone should please feel free to make friendly reminders like these. It's hard sometimes to keep track of everything when there are 7 PCs. Mistakes will happen, but I'm happy to fix them when I am made aware.


----------



## GwydapLlew

Who wants Vark-on-a-spit? 

I hate to say something along the lines of 'split the group up' but I really don't like the sound of what's coming out of the holds ... and I doubt Vanderborn would look kindly on her ship burning down in a rescue attempt.


----------



## stonegod

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> Who wants Vark-on-a-spit?
> 
> I hate to say something along the lines of 'split the group up' but I really don't like the sound of what's coming out of the holds ... and I doubt Vanderborn would look kindly on her ship burning down in a rescue attempt.



I'm not splitting up; I'm just looking down. Don't have a death wish, unlike some of my other characters...


----------



## Rhun

Anar would split off and go down below, but I didn't want to provoke an AoO moving away from Vark...hopefully we can finish him this round.


----------



## Tonks

Looks like its Aquaman to the rescue!!!

With his trusty sidekick...Creepy Crazy Old Man!!


----------



## stonegod

Tonks said:
			
		

> Looks like its Aquaman to the rescue!!!
> 
> With his trusty sidekick...Creepy Crazy Old Man!!



Heh.

You wouldn't have Create Water prepared, would you?


----------



## Rhun

stonegod said:
			
		

> Heh.
> 
> You wouldn't have Create Water prepared, would you?





One can hope!!!

Plus, this is a ship. There must be barrels of ale or such to dump on the fire...no rum, though, that would make it worse!


----------



## stonegod

Rhun said:
			
		

> Plus, this is a ship. There must be barrels of ale or such to dump on the fire...no rum, though, that would make it worse!



The old man rushes to a barrel. Flinging it open, he detects a familiar smell. Its not water, its rum!

The others see him start to do something and all scream, "NO!". The old man ignores them and says, "I'll save the lot of  y'all from the fire." Then then dips his head in a drinks until the barrel is empty, saving the team from more fire.


----------



## hafrogman

If he drinks a barrel full of rum we could probably use him to put out the fire.


----------



## stonegod

hafrogman said:
			
		

> If he drinks a barrel full of rum we could probably use him to put out the fire.



The only thing better than a Crazy Old Man is a Crazy Old Man on FIRE!

Whataminute... that may not be such a good idea afterall....


----------



## Tonks

stonegod said:
			
		

> Heh.
> 
> You wouldn't have Create Water prepared, would you?




As luck would have it, I happen to have one prepared and with my +1 to CL on water spells, I can effectively create two gallons of water to fall on one target.


----------



## hafrogman

stonegod said:
			
		

> The only thing better than a Crazy Old Man is a Crazy Old Man on FIRE!
> 
> Whataminute... that may not be such a good idea afterall....




I'm sorry.  I wasn't clear.  This was a urine joke.

A wee attempt at humor. A piss poor one apparently.  I wash my hands of the whole thing.


----------



## stonegod

hafrogman said:
			
		

> A wee attempt at humor. A piss poor one apparently.  I wash my hands of the whole thing.



Oh, boy. I'll stay out of a punning. I know when its time to go.


----------



## Rhun

stonegod said:
			
		

> Oh, boy. I'll stay out of a punning. I know when its time to go.





I've learned that hafrogman has a penchant, nay, a gift, for puns!!!


----------



## hafrogman

Rhun said:
			
		

> I've learned that hafrogman has a penchant, nay, a gift, for puns!!!




Yes, I am a bit of a whiz at it.

Okay.

That's enough.

I'll stop now.

Sorry.


----------



## stonegod

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Sorry.



No apologies needed.


----------



## Tonks

I quite enjoyed them also...

I also realized that it is 2 gallons/lvl, so I can effectively make 4 gallons at once and depending on if Mal will let me divide how the water falls, it makes quite the effective sprinkler system.


----------



## Malvoisin

Tonks said:
			
		

> I quite enjoyed them also...
> 
> I also realized that it is 2 gallons/lvl, so I can effectively make 4 gallons at once and depending on if Mal will let me divide how the water falls, it makes quite the effective sprinkler system.



Indeed, but you shall soon learn that you have bigger problems than a mere fire....  

Heh heh heh....


----------



## stonegod

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Indeed, but you shall soon learn that you have bigger problems than a mere fire....
> 
> Heh heh heh....



Oh, Mal. You're such the kidder.

Don't kill me!


----------



## stonegod

Mal: I assume Col still cannot see anything (though, by my reckoning, the thing it slightly below and up from where Col is over the grate)?


----------



## Tonks

And I had to go and burn the only spell that could help us on bringing the old guy back...*sigh*

Uhm..maybe 8 gallons of water dropped on its head will make it melt?


----------



## GwydapLlew

Whee! And right when my rage is about to go out!


----------



## Malvoisin

stonegod said:
			
		

> Mal: I assume Col still cannot see anything (though, by my reckoning, the thing it slightly below and up from where Col is over the grate)?



Your reckoning of the rhagodessa's relative position is about right, stonegod. But, yes, I'm ruling that visibility from topside is very poor due to the smoke, so PCs will have to venture below to interact with those in the hold.


----------



## Tonks

Mal: You have mail..


----------



## Malvoisin

Reply sent, Tonks!

Thanks for the head's up, I don't regularly check that e-mail address.


----------



## GwydapLlew

This isn't good. It's awesome, but it's definitely not good.


----------



## Rhun

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> This isn't good. It's awesome, but it's definitely not good.





I finally succeed at something, and Chongo rolls a "1." Figures...


----------



## Malvoisin

I agree, Gwyd. The rhagodessa's a pretty tough beastie, and it's bearing down on the least durable PCs......

Well, we'll just have to see what happens. Hopefully, everyone's having fun at least.


----------



## GwydapLlew

Rhun said:
			
		

> I finally succeed at something, and Chongo rolls a "1." Figures...




Yeah. I was hot stuff when it involved killing the minions. Vark must be blessed with the Dark One's own luck!

Vark's taken at least a HD worth of damage. Here's to hoping he's not ... you know... a 3rd level Fighter or anything.


----------



## Malvoisin

Rhun said:
			
		

> I finally succeed at something, and Chongo rolls a "1." Figures...



Blame Invisible Castle....

...and James Jacobs, of course.


----------



## GwydapLlew

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Well, we'll just have to see what happens. Hopefully, everyone's having fun at least.




I can't speak for the others, but I'm having a BLAST! I've also got a couple of PC's in the back of my head, just in case Chongo eats it.

I blame James Jacobs!


----------



## hafrogman

It'll be interesting to see whether we survive or not.  But invisible castle really hates me.  I don't know why I'm even attempting to aid another, the chances of me rolling a 9 or above are infinitessimally small.


----------



## GwydapLlew

hafrogman said:
			
		

> It'll be interesting to see whether we survive or not.  But invisible castle really hates me.  I don't know why I'm even attempting to aid another, the chances of me rolling a 9 or above are infinitessimally small.




Heh. Those of us abovedecks should be able to get away from that monster before it eats us.   

That's assuming that unconscious sailor and surrendered sailor don't stab us in the back.


----------



## hafrogman

I'm not sure exactly how leaving your comrades to be burned to death/eaten by a giant spider counts as good behavior.

But on the other hand, this group is a total sausage fest, so we needn't worry about chivalry.  Every man for himself!


----------



## stonegod

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I'm not sure exactly how leaving your comrades to be burned to death/eaten by a giant spider counts as good behavior.



Col is very CN....  


			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> But on the other hand, this group is a total sausage fest, so we needn't worry about chivalry.  Every man for himself!



I'm hoping the expendable dog will distract it for a round at least, perhaps giving other, more durable folks time to (finish off Vark and) engage it.


----------



## Tonks

*watches the - hps roll on by*

So...drunken dwarvish priest next go round?


----------



## hafrogman

stonegod said:
			
		

> Col is very CN....




Col is very lunch.  I was refering more to whether or not I should leave him after he's been munched, since Keoni is good.



			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> I'm hoping the expendable dog will distract it for a round at least, perhaps giving other, more durable folks time to (finish off Vark and) engage it.




Yeah, we don't have any durable folks.  We have a nearly de-raged barbarian, a wounded skirmishy shaman and a 0 hp rogue.  Have fun


----------



## Malvoisin

Guys, I was looking over the grappling rules for the rhagodessa, and it looks like I messed up!

Damash should only have taken that damage if he was breaking free from a grapple. Technically, this opposed check was to see if the beast could start a grapple with Damash, and it failed. So, no successful grapple to escape from means no flesh-rending for Damash. I think that may have very important implications for the outcome of this fight, so I'm going to ret-con.

Apologies to everyone, especially Tonks! (Please feel free to post actions for next round for Damash, still at 5/10 hp)

Sorry!  

edit: I edited the combat post with the appropriate changes.


----------



## GwydapLlew

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Apologies to everyone, especially Tonks! (Please feel free to post actions for next round for Damash, still at 5/10 hp)




No worries. A grapple-friendly creature is always complicated to run!

This is making me want to run a SCAP PbP game.


----------



## hafrogman

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> This is making me want to run a SCAP PbP game.




Yeah, why should only Mal get all the fun of killing us?


----------



## stonegod

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, why should only Mal get all the fun of killing us?



Mal is getting the joy of killing me in two games already. Might need to run one to return the favor...


----------



## Tonks

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> No worries. A grapple-friendly creature is always complicated to run!
> 
> This is making me want to run a SCAP PbP game.




If you do...consider me raising my hand and begging for a slot.


----------



## stonegod

LO: Do you mind using a brighter/less saturated blue for Nicolai? It is hard to read on the black background.


----------



## Voadam

So I take it I can tell the spider is immune to color spray. I should have stuck to helping finish the warrior above deck. We'll see if the enchantments have any effect, I've got one 1st level spell left after this and sleep might work after a full round casting, but I don't want to waste it if the beastie's immune. A silent image to distract it as we run might be better off then.


----------



## stonegod

Voadam said:
			
		

> So I take it I can tell the spider is immune to color spray. I should have stuck to helping finish the warrior above deck. We'll see if the enchantments have any effect, I've got one 1st level spell left after this and sleep might work after a full round casting, but I don't want to waste it if the beastie's immune. A silent image to distract it as we run might be better off then.



I'm hoping Col will ID it first, but he goes after Kalen in the init order. You could delay until after Col 'cuz he has a better chance at ID'ing it (it may not be a magical beast, after all).


----------



## Malvoisin

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> No worries. A grapple-friendly creature is always complicated to run!
> 
> This is making me want to run a SCAP PbP game.



That's my other game on these boards, Gwyd. I'd recommend it as a good choice, if you want to tackle a meaty campaign.

We're having fun with it anyway, right stonegod and Land?


----------



## Malvoisin

stonegod said:
			
		

> Mal is getting the joy of killing me in two games already. Might need to run one to return the favor...



I could be up for it, depending on the specifics...


----------



## Malvoisin

stonegod said:
			
		

> LO: Do you mind using a brighter/less saturated blue for Nicolai? It is hard to read on the black background.



I like royal blue  best myself.


----------



## stonegod

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> That's my other game on these boards, Gwyd. I'd recommend it as a good choice, if you want to tackle a meaty campaign.
> 
> We're having fun with it anyway, right stonegod and Land?



Yessssh, my preciousss.

Jon's a blast. He's nothing like Col. Except they're both touched in the head. But differently. Really.


----------



## GwydapLlew

We finally got him down! Now we've just got to get that healing aura within range of the next of our crew.


----------



## Malvoisin

Yeah, otherwise Tonks will have to start seriously working on that drunken dwarven priest...


----------



## Tonks

already have his domains picked out...Dwarven Priest of Sanheath (War and Strength domains)


----------



## Voadam

Stupid mindless aspect of vermin.


----------



## GwydapLlew

Voadam said:
			
		

> Stupid mindless aspect of vermin.




Yeah, that whole Beguiler thing doesn't work too well against them, does it? 

If we can get that healing aura around everyone, we may be able to pull this off. I won't be much use once I'm exhausted, though.


----------



## hafrogman

Yeah, I think the main problem is that this thing can kill anyone of us in one round, no problems.  And after you, who's next up to stand in front of it?  Oh yeah, the guy with the healing aura


----------



## Rhun

hafrogman said:
			
		

> And after you, who's next up to stand in front of it?  Oh yeah, the guy with the healing aura





Try to keep Keoni out of the fray as much as possible, so his healing aura can provide us with a little boost! Does he have ranged weapons?


----------



## stonegod

Feel free to borrow Col's longspear if anyone wishes.


----------



## Tonks

Dang..I knew I should have used that create water spell, then you could have zapped it with the ray of frost and instant ice hammer...*sigh*

Sorry guys...at least I knicked it some..


----------



## Voadam

I need to make a list of the immune to mind affecting critters and remember it. Undead, Constructs, Plants, _Vermin_, Ooze. If only it had been a magical beast instead of a vermin.   

Hmm, an illusion of a big bug for it to chase (spiders eat flies, ergo ...) might keep it occupied while we stay out of its way and pull out ranged weapons. Next round if it doesn't jump me then.


----------



## hafrogman

Rhun said:
			
		

> Try to keep Keoni out of the fray as much as possible, so his healing aura can provide us with a little boost! Does he have ranged weapons?




He has three spears total, so two to throw, one to hit with.  The point is, he's also the only one left with a shield iirc, most hit points after Chongo and in a three way tie with two nearly dead people for best AC.  And if he can't hit with a +1 attack, what makes you think he can hit firing into melee with a -2     The dice hate me.


----------



## Voadam

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> Yeah, that whole Beguiler thing doesn't work too well against them, does it?




I blame James Jacobs.


----------



## hafrogman

Voadam said:
			
		

> I blame James Jacobs.




I wonder if I could persuade Paizo to market shirts. . .


----------



## GwydapLlew

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I wonder if I could persuade Paizo to market shirts. . .




They are actually discussing that over at the Paizo boards.


----------



## Malvoisin

Next turn will come out tomorrow (Sunday) fellas....


----------



## Land Outcast

I'll probably be inactive for this week...  :\


----------



## stonegod

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> I'll probably be inactive for this week...  :\



Looks like we'll have to NPC Kalen as well since Voadam is going to be out too.


----------



## stonegod

Are we waiting on anyone (other than our Kind, Benevolent DM )?


----------



## Rhun

I don't think we are waiting on anyone else.


----------



## GwydapLlew

Well....if we wait until tomorrow to adjudicate the round, it'll be my birthday. Courtesy dictates that I auto-hit, auto-crit all day long on my birthday!


----------



## Rhun

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> Well....if we wait until tomorrow to adjudicate the round, it'll be my birthday. Courtesy dictates that I auto-hit, auto-crit all day long on my birthday!





Absolutely...at the very least, you should get one free insta-kill against the foe of your choice.


----------



## GwydapLlew

Rhun said:
			
		

> Absolutely...at the very least, you should get one free insta-kill against the foe of your choice.




Man Law. *nods*


----------



## GwydapLlew

I want to go on record and just let everyone know that I'm glad none of our PCs are idiots. We many be fully functional, but at least we aren't dysfunctional. *grumbles at other PbPs*


----------



## hafrogman

Hmmm, now I have to spy on Gwydap's other games to find the dirt.  Gossipy goodness.

Also, note to self: Begin stating out Grunthug?Thugrunt for when Keoni bites it.


----------



## GwydapLlew

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Hmmm, now I have to spy on Gwydap's other games to find the dirt.  Gossipy goodness.




*L* Not all my PbP's are on ENW.  I have another game where IC interactions are making me wonder what's going on in the other player's head. 



			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> Also, note to self: Begin stating out Grunthug?Thugrunt for when Keoni bites it.




Heh. I've got my next two PCs sorta-thought out for this AP. Based on the lethality of the other two, I don't expect to have any original characters at the end.


----------



## stonegod

I already have ideas for Loc, a Mad Scholar and Colleen, a distant relative of Col who happens to be a Crazed Intellectualist.


----------



## GwydapLlew

stonegod said:
			
		

> I already have ideas for Loc, a Mad Scholar and Colleen, a distant relative of Col who happens to be a Crazed Intellectualist.




Heh. I'm noticing a trend here...


----------



## stonegod

Rhun said:
			
		

> I don't think we are waiting on anyone else.



Well, Mal's probably a little busy again. He's been around.


----------



## stonegod

stonegod said:
			
		

> Well, Mal's probably a little busy again. He's been around.



Sent Mal mail just to see if everything is fine; let you know if I hear anything.


----------



## Rhun

A lot of people seem to be really busy lately. Most of my games/games I'm in have slowed to a crawl.


----------



## Tonks

For me it has been working on a paper and job stuff..once my paper gets finished, things will get better for me in RL.


----------



## Rhun

Tonks said:
			
		

> For me it has been working on a paper and job stuff..once my paper gets finished, things will get better for me in RL.





I hear you. I just finished up my Bachelor's Degree a short time ago (almost a year, but who's counting), and I work a ton. I've just got one of those lucky jobs with unlimited internet access...


----------



## GwydapLlew

:does a little dance, makes a little love, gets down tonight:

Bump!


----------



## stonegod

Waiting for LO to get back as he should have Mal's more real email (not the he occasionally checks email that Tonk and I have) to ask what's up; unless someone else has one for him.


----------



## stonegod

Mal was around yesterday, so hopefully we will hear from him soon.


----------



## Land Outcast

*My abscence, somehow explained*

The name: Exams
Until Dec 15... see you then (actually, after that, I _should _ have vacation so... well, you get the picture)

I seriously doubt I'll be able to do anything about my characters in Mal's games (or in Rhun's), consider them "gone until back".

Luck to you all!


----------



## Voadam

I have an upcoming business trip and two immediate follow up big projects when I return. I expect to not be posting on ENworld from Wednesday 10/25 through Wednesday 11/1.


----------



## stonegod

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> The name: Exams
> Until Dec 15... see you then (actually, after that, I _should _ have vacation so... well, you get the picture)
> 
> I seriously doubt I'll be able to do anything about my characters in Mal's games (or in Rhun's), consider them "gone until back".
> 
> Luck to you all!



Ah, but can you do us 1 favor?

Give us Mal's email address that he used to contact you so we can make sure he's coming back?

You can get me at stonegod gmail com with appropriate ats and dots.


----------



## stonegod

I sent another email salvo; we'll see if I hear anything back.



			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> Mal is getting the joy of killing me in two games already. Might need to run one to return the favor...



FYI: I am living up to part of this promise, at least; I'm now accepting recruits for a Ravenloft game. Though it'll be hard to torture... err, entertain a character of Mal's if he doesn't show.


----------



## stonegod

I'll be on travel next week, with spotty access. Should be able to check posts in the evening.

Of course, if Mal doesn't show back up (and post something), its a moot point. 

Mal: We miss you!


----------



## Rhun

Come back, Mal! Come back!!!


----------



## GwydapLlew

Should we start a Mal Tiki Dance? I can promise scantily-clad women in grass skirts...


----------



## Rhun

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> Should we start a Mal Tiki Dance? I can promise scantily-clad women in grass skirts...





If you can make that promise, I'm on my way to Ohio to come see you! Woot!


----------



## hafrogman

Rhun said:
			
		

> If you can make that promise, I'm on my way to Ohio to come see you! Woot!




Road trip?


----------



## Rhun

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Road trip?




You aren't that far from me, actually, hafrogman (well, a 10 hour drive is pretty far, I guess)...want me to come pick you up?


----------



## GwydapLlew

*laughs* Well, the scantily-clad women is for the Mal summoning ritual...if that doesn't work, we'll have to resort to some other obvious attempt to curry favor.


----------



## hafrogman

I think the key is that we need to all be there for the scantily clad women type ritual.  Um, to ensure that it's done correctly.  And hey, any excuse for a road trip.

If we could track Mal down, we could kidnap him, break his ankles and chain him to a computer in Gwyd's basement, Misery style.


----------



## Malvoisin

Hello my friends! I yet live!

I'm sure you have all been wondering where I've been, and whether all is well. To answer that, all has not been well, but things are getting better. I don't want to go into over-much detail here, but I'll give you the basic rundown, because you certainly deserve an explanation.

To our great joy, my wife and I discovered in August that we are expecting a baby. Unfortunately, the pregnancy has not been kind to my wife's health. She has been hospitalized three times in the last six weeks. We have come very close to miscarrying, but so far, our unborn baby seems to be healthy. However, my wife has been placed on strict bedrest. This means that the burden of the entire household has been placed on my shoulders alone. Cooking, cleaning, shopping, dishes, laundry, the works. That's on top of school and work (plus, my wife had to quit her job so I'm trying to make ends meet). And, of course, the whole thing has been very emotional and trying for everyone.

The good news: we still have the baby, and my wife's health appears to be on the mend. We're hoping, in fact, that she may be released from bed rest in the near future.

The point is just that when the dreaded real life monster hits you that hard so unexpectedly, you kind of just drop everything except the essentials. For me, that meant that my comics, Playstation, and yes, D&D games fell by the wayside. I just didn't have any emotional or mental energy for anything else.

I am very sorry for not offering notice of my absence, but I was just overwhelmed for a while there.

Now, as my wife's health improves I find myself with a bit of free time. It's not what I had before, but it's something. At this point, I miss my games, and hope that they may continue, but I still don't know if I really have time. We will see. I fear that if I did resume DMing, it would only be for one game (forcing me to choose between Shackled City and Savage Tide, which would be very difficult).

I guess for now I just wanted to offer a overdue explanation and apology, and see who's still out there paying attention. 

I'd love to hear whether any of you are still interested in continuing to play as well. At this point, I can't promise anything, but I'd like to know where you stand.

At the very least, I'm here to talk about it. Thanks for listening, everyone.

-Mal


----------



## stonegod

Yay, Mal!

The first three months are statistically the worse for a pregnancy, and the ones that have the highest chance of Bad Things Happening (TM). So, if you are coming out of that, you two have a better chance of plane sailing.

Congrats, BTW.

I'm around, as always, and interested. If I had to vote, I'd have to vote ST over SC, just because Paizo got their act polished more in ST and I love Col.

But, thanks for letting us know.


----------



## hafrogman

I'm sorry to hear of your troubles and I'm sending good wishes for you and all your familiy.  Don't stress out too much about the gaming, it's good to know that you're not dead, and most of us are still here waiting patiently for when you have the time to devote to the game again.


----------



## Voadam

My wife was on bedrest for about the last two months during her pregnancy with significant recovery afterwards so I empathize, its exhausting and scary. My uncalled for advice, don't expect to have any free time or energy when the newborn arrives. If you do have free time take a nap and recover some of your needed energy. You and your wife can sleep in shifts, you don't both need to be up to take care of the baby each time.   

My vote for the intermittent continuing gaming is Savage Tide with no time pressures on you for posting or updating.


----------



## Rhun

Good to hear the you are alright, and that things are getting better, Mal. My best wishes go out to you and your family. 


I'll be here and interested if you decide to keep the game going.


----------



## Malvoisin

Thank you all for understanding, not to mention good advice (Thanks, Voadam!) and empathy.

At this point, I would have to say that I'd lean more towards resurrecting Savage Tide first, for various reasons. This doesn't mean Shackled City is dead, either, just on hold for a bit longer.

I'm still not saying for sure this will happen right now, I'm evaluating my time and energy. It's good to know that at least four of you are still up for it, though. 

Anybody have contact with GwydapLlew or Land Outcast? I'd like to know if they are still interested in playing. If those guys could pop up in here and let me know, that would be helpful.

And, I noticed that Tonks hasn't been on site since November 1st. You guys have any idea what's up with him?

Anyway, keep an eye on this space for further news/announcements. I hope it will work out to start this up again.

That rhagodessa is hungry!


----------



## GwydapLlew

I'm here! Apparently my Malvoisin summoning ritual didn't quite work the way I was expecting - now we have a Mal Junior running around! 

Congratulations, and it's completely understandable. I'm willing to continue play on - I was enjoying the heck out of the game.


----------



## Malvoisin

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> I'm here! Apparently my Malvoisin summoning ritual didn't quite work the way I was expecting - now we have a Mal Junior running around!
> 
> Congratulations, and it's completely understandable. I'm willing to continue play on - I was enjoying the heck out of the game.



Great, Gwyd! Well, that makes five players! Certainly enough to move things along, if possible. I'm glad everyone has enjoyed the game so much thus far.

Hmm, I'll seriously have to look at this now...

Stay tuned.


----------



## Rhun

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Anybody have contact with GwydapLlew or Land Outcast? I'd like to know if they are still interested in playing. If those guys could pop up in here and let me know, that would be helpful.
> 
> And, I noticed that Tonks hasn't been on site since November 1st. You guys have any idea what's up with him?





Land Outcast is gone, at least through the end of the year. He made a post about it a while back. Although, he was kind of evasive about when he would actually come back, and which games he would be in when he does come back.

As far as I know, nobody knows what has happened to Tonks. He has just disappeared.


----------



## Malvoisin

Hi guys!

I just posted results for combat round 8 over on the IC thread.

I think that makes it fair to say that we're back in business. Gwydap's already there in fact.

It feels really good to be continuing.   

Thanks!


----------



## Malvoisin

Hey all,

I just realized that since I gave the rhagodessa a charge for its move, it should have incurred a -2 AC penalty for Chongo's attack. As it turns out, that's the difference between a hit and a miss, so I'm going to edit the end of the combat round accordingly.

Edit: Okay, 10 damage! Not enough to put this fight in the bag, but not too shabby either. The IC account of round 8 is correct, now, including the update to the Rhagodessa's damage taken in the summary.

Carry on.


----------



## GwydapLlew

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Hey all,
> 
> I just realized that since I gave the rhagodessa a charge for its move, it should have incurred a -2 AC penalty for Chongo's attack. As it turns out, that's the difference between a hit and a miss, so I'm going to edit the end of the combat round accordingly.
> 
> Edit: Okay, 10 damage! Not enough to put this fight in the bag, but not too shabby either. The IC account of round 8 is correct, now, including the update to the Rhagodessa's damage taken in the summary.
> 
> Carry on.




Chongo is a badass, and I don't even know it.


----------



## Verbatim

Just wanted to say welcome back to the boards Mal and I will keep you and your family in my prayers. HRPs are always rough and I wish the best for both you and your wife.

I know the game has just started back up, glad to see it back btw, but I wanted to ask if I could be added on as an alt?

I know the odds are slim, but better slim than none...


----------



## hafrogman

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Just wanted to say welcome back to the boards Mal.




Yeah, SPEAKING of dissapearing DMs. . . no, wait, what?


----------



## Verbatim

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, SPEAKING of dissapearing DMs. . . no, wait, what?



[sblock=Hafrogman (and any who really want to read it)]
I know my outing was cut short..and I do apologize for that. I thought RL had me by the throat with my job and other stuff. However you can't keep a addict, yes I will admit it, away forever and I am back and trying to come in slowly and not bite off more than I can chew this time. I am starting up a little duster offer on here on the boards for Majin and have filled some of the extra slots now.

Part of the reason I am trying to be an alt is to give myself more time on things and not let anybody down again. But thanks for letting me know I wasn't totally forgotten in my hiatus..[/sblock]


----------



## hafrogman

Verbatim said:
			
		

> [sblock=Hafrogman (and any who really want to read it)]
> I know my outing was cut short..and I do apologize for that. I thought RL had me by the throat with my job and other stuff. However you can't keep a addict, yes I will admit it, away forever and I am back and trying to come in slowly and not bite off more than I can chew this time. I am starting up a little duster offer on here on the boards for Majin and have filled some of the extra slots now.
> 
> Part of the reason I am trying to be an alt is to give myself more time on things and not let anybody down again. But thanks for letting me know I wasn't totally forgotten in my hiatus..[/sblock]




[Sblock=right back atcha]Hope I didn't come across as upset or anything, I was just teasing.  I understand the demands of RL come first, and I'm glad you're back.  I saw your new game, but (especially with this game back) I seem to be in enough now.  I just miss poor Derek, cut down in his prime.  Tough game to restart though with all the posts gone I understand.[/sblock]


----------



## Verbatim

hafrogman said:
			
		

> [Sblock=right back atcha]Hope I didn't come across as upset or anything, I was just teasing.  I understand the demands of RL come first, and I'm glad you're back.  I saw your new game, but (especially with this game back) I seem to be in enough now.  I just miss poor Derek, cut down in his prime.  Tough game to restart though with all the posts gone I understand.[/sblock]




[sblock=last one I promise]No prob hafrogman...I felt nothing but love..[/sblock]


----------



## Malvoisin

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Just wanted to say welcome back to the boards Mal and I will keep you and your family in my prayers. HRPs are always rough and I wish the best for both you and your wife.
> 
> I know the game has just started back up, glad to see it back btw, but I wanted to ask if I could be added on as an alt?
> 
> I know the odds are slim, but better slim than none...




Hi, Verbatim, thanks for the kind words, and welcome back yourself!   

I will certainly consider you as an alternate. As it turns out, it looks there MIGHT be an opening in the game soon. It depends on where we stand with the two players who have not checked back in. If both of them do not come back, then I will probably be seeking one new player (yep, one...gonna get this party back down to six PCs)

We shall see how things shake out, but just keep an eye open for a recruiting call if it should come to that. I'd put it here in the OOC thread for this game, and in Jdvn's Recruiting thread at the top of this board.


----------



## stonegod

Can't post Col right now (cursed Fog in ohio keeping me from really getting to where I'm going so I have to post from a hotel late a night), but I know LO was off until end of year. However, I *did* see him post recently on a non-game thread. And he checks his mail occasionally.

Anyway, glad your all back!


----------



## Verbatim

Thanks for the alt spot Mal, and with the great chars that are already in the game I wouldn't mind taking either one to keep the flow going and not have to recreate the wheel.

Have a blessed and Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## Malvoisin

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Thanks for the alt spot Mal, and with the great chars that are already in the game I wouldn't mind taking either one to keep the flow going and not have to recreate the wheel.
> 
> Have a blessed and Happy Thanksgiving everyone!



Good to know! We'll see what happens with Tonks and Land Outcast, and go from there.

And, let me also wish everyone a great Thanksgiving holiday!


----------



## Malvoisin

Here's one for you rules gurus....

When the rhagodessa moves into Chongo's space to grapple, does it incur AOO's from Anar and Keoni? I'm not sure if this would count as a '5 foot step' or not....

Help?


----------



## hafrogman

SRD said:
			
		

> Step 4
> Maintain Grapple. To maintain the grapple for later rounds, you must move into the target’s space. (This movement is free and doesn’t count as part of your movement in the round.)
> 
> Moving, as normal, provokes attacks of opportunity from threatening opponents, but not from your target.
> 
> If you can’t move into your target’s space, you can’t maintain the grapple and must immediately let go of the target. To grapple again, you must begin at Step 1.




I assume this means it doesn't count as a 5-ft step, because for most cases, the grappling oponent would only be 5-ft away anyways.  But it does say movement provokes AoO "as normal" so DM perogative.


----------



## Malvoisin

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I assume this means it doesn't count as a 5-ft step, because for most cases, the grappling oponent would only be 5-ft away anyways.  But it does say movement provokes AoO "as normal" so DM perogative.



I tend to agree, it seems that the rules wouldn't make a special point of mentioning the AOO if it was a normal 5' step. I'll go ahead and give Keoni and Anar their attacks of oppportunity for the rhagodessa's movement.

The revision will have to come later though, because it's almost Turkey Time!  

edit: Actually, Col also threatens the Rhagodessa with his longspear, so that will make THREE AOO's....we shall see what happens, but mayhap Chongo won't need to act after all.


----------



## GwydapLlew

stonegod said:
			
		

> Can't post Col right now (cursed Fog in ohio keeping me from really getting to where I'm going so I have to post from a hotel late a night)




Where were you in Ohio, stonegod?


----------



## stonegod

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> Where were you in Ohio, stonegod?



Findlay last night, Toledo today (until Sun).


----------



## GwydapLlew

stonegod said:
			
		

> Findlay last night, Toledo today (until Sun).




Ah, that's shame. I'm about three hours south of you. I hope the holidays are making you fat and content!


----------



## stonegod

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> Ah, that's shame. I'm about three hours south of you. I hope the holidays are making you fat and content!



I'll be driving south, but not through Columbus (Dayton/Cincinati). I'll wave.


----------



## Legildur

Hey Mal,

I'm just lurking over here a bit to see how the Savage Tide crew are going because of my (all good) experiences with your Shackled City game.

If you need someone to fill in with the Savage Tide crew, even if only temporarily, I'd be happy to fill a slot.

Adrian (aka Legildur)


----------



## stonegod

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> edit: Actually, Col also threatens the Rhagodessa with his longspear, so that will make THREE AOO's....we shall see what happens, but mayhap Chongo won't need to act after all.



Y'all going to hate me for this, but according to Skip Williams, if the monster has Improved Grab, it pulls Chongo instead of entering Chongo's space, thus not provoking AoO. But, you are all correct in that moving into the square does provoke an AoO. BTW: That sequence of articles is good to refresh on grappling.

The one bene is that it does not move next to Col.   

Of course, nothing makes it *have* to drag Chongo...


----------



## stonegod

Legildur said:
			
		

> Hey Mal,
> 
> I'm just lurking over here a bit to see how the Savage Tide crew are going because of my (all good) experiences with your Shackled City game.
> 
> If you need someone to fill in with the Savage Tide crew, even if only temporarily, I'd be happy to fill a slot.
> 
> Adrian (aka Legildur)



Yay, Legildur!


----------



## Legildur

stonegod said:
			
		

> Yay, Legildur!



Hey Stonegod!

And about your grappling/Improved Grab situation, note the following (I don't know the relative sizes of Chongo and the Rhagodessa): "...improved grab works only against opponents *at least one size category smaller* than the creature."


----------



## Malvoisin

Legildur said:
			
		

> Hey Mal,
> 
> I'm just lurking over here a bit to see how the Savage Tide crew are going because of my (all good) experiences with your Shackled City game.
> 
> If you need someone to fill in with the Savage Tide crew, even if only temporarily, I'd be happy to fill a slot.
> 
> Adrian (aka Legildur)



Great, Legildur! As I said, it's too early to pull that trigger just yet, but its great to know you're out there watching. You'd be a great addition to this crew.


----------



## Malvoisin

stonegod said:
			
		

> Y'all going to hate me for this, but according to Skip Williams, if the monster has Improved Grab, it pulls Chongo instead of entering Chongo's space, thus not provoking AoO. But, you are all correct in that moving into the square does provoke an AoO. BTW: That sequence of articles is good to refresh on grappling.
> 
> The one bene is that it does not move next to Col.
> 
> Of course, nothing makes it *have* to drag Chongo...



Nonsense, I don't hate you for this at all....can't speak for your fellow players, however. Ahem.   

Alrighty, no AOOs then, and an update to the map. This does make more sense, really, anyway. And who am I to argue with The Sage?




			
				Legildur said:
			
		

> And about your grappling/Improved Grab situation, note the following (I don't know the relative sizes of Chongo and the Rhagodessa): "...improved grab works only against opponents *at least one size category smaller* than the creature."



Appreciated, Legildur, but I've always hated that rule. I prefer to house rule that improved grab works against opponents the same size or smaller. Otherwise, grabbers get hosed in my opinion.

'Kay, the conclusion of round 9 is coming up.


----------



## Voadam

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> And who am I to argue with The Sage?




The DM running the game?  Oh wait, that was a rhetorical question, never mind.


----------



## stonegod

Legildur said:
			
		

> And about your grappling/Improved Grab situation, note the following (I don't know the relative sizes of Chongo and the Rhagodessa): "...improved grab works only against opponents *at least one size category smaller* than the creature."



Which is true in general, but most M size grabbers have an exception listed in their statblock. Can't speak for the rag.


----------



## GwydapLlew

Kill it! If it's grappled, it can't threaten around it. We should be able to kill it easily. . .


----------



## stonegod

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> Kill it! If it's grappled, it can't threaten around it. We should be able to kill it easily. . .



Assuming Col could hit it... I think he has a better chance of helping Anar. Which, if Anar flanks and doesn't attack defensively, thats a +4 to hit.


----------



## Voadam

Kalen's not going to shoot into the grapple and risk hitting Chongo. And with a strength penalty I think I'm better off aiding another as well.


----------



## Rhun

stonegod said:
			
		

> Assuming Col could hit it... I think he has a better chance of helping Anar. Which, if Anar flanks and doesn't attack defensively, thats a +4 to hit.




Believe me, Anar is more than happy to attempt a flank so he can sneak attack the nasty thing.


----------



## stonegod

Mal: BTW, I noticed that Paizo finally posted the 139 web notes. 

Everyone: It also has the Player's Guide for those that did not order it.


----------



## Malvoisin

stonegod said:
			
		

> Mal: BTW, I noticed that Paizo finally posted the 139 web notes.
> 
> Everyone: It also has the Player's Guide for those that did not order it.



Indeed, I'll be working on adding some visuals to the top of this thread as time permits.

I'll annonunce significant progress here as appropriate.


----------



## Malvoisin

I'm ready to post the next combat round, but I want to give hafrogman a little more time to get Keoni's action in.


----------



## hafrogman

Sorry, Thanksgiving, etc. etc.


----------



## Malvoisin

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Sorry, Thanksgiving, etc. etc.



It's quite alright, sir.


----------



## GwydapLlew

I'll be the first to go on record and say that I'm glad that the first blow in that round of combat killed the beastie. I didn't want to go toe-to-toe with that monstrosity any longer than necessary.


----------



## stonegod

Oh, BTW, to say it since LO isn't here.

*Thank You!*

I love Col! 

We can talk about filling our diving/arcane positions later.


----------



## Malvoisin

stonegod said:
			
		

> Oh, BTW, to say it since LO isn't here.
> 
> *Thank You!*
> 
> I love Col!
> 
> We can talk about filling our diving/arcane positions later.



Yes, but I don't want to put that decision off for too long. If we're going to add a new player to the mix, I'd prefer to do it as soon as possible.

Oh, and you're welcome.   

I'm thrilled the game can continue.


----------



## Verbatim

Mal:

Even though I asked for a spot, if you would prefer Legildur first crack since he lost out on the Shackled game, you wouldn't have me getting upset over the prospect. Just wanted to throw that in before you got ready to make too many decisions...


----------



## Malvoisin

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Mal:
> 
> Even though I asked for a spot, if you would prefer Legildur first crack since he lost out on the Shackled game, you wouldn't have me getting upset over the prospect. Just wanted to throw that in before you got ready to make too many decisions...



I appreciate that, Verbatim. Thanks.   We'll see how things shake out.


----------



## Malvoisin

I've added some new content to the first post of this thread, intended to be an ongoing 'Player's Guide' for the adventure.

So far, there is a section for 'Dramatis Personae' (including pictures as available), and 'Handouts and Graphics.'

This portion of the thread will continuously be a work in progress, and I'll alert you in this thread to major updates.

Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Malvoisin

And how about some experience points for everyone? Yes? Thought so.

375 xp apiece for that hard-fought victory!

Congrats!


----------



## Legildur

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Even though I asked for a spot, if you would prefer Legildur first crack since he lost out on the Shackled game, you wouldn't have me getting upset over the prospect. Just wanted to throw that in before you got ready to make too many decisions...



Whoah!  I was treading on toes???    Sorry about that....  I'm a patient guy.


----------



## Verbatim

Legildur said:
			
		

> Whoah!  I was treading on toes???    Sorry about that....  I'm a patient guy.




No treading at all.. I just know the games Mal were running were good ones and as you have lost your char twice now, I figure that gives you patient points over me just coming up and asking..


----------



## Legildur

Hey Verbatim, thanks for that.  Much appreciated.  The best outcome of course is for Mal to pick up running Shackled City, and then you'd probably get a slot in Savage Tide


----------



## Malvoisin

Legildur said:
			
		

> Hey Verbatim, thanks for that.  Much appreciated.  The best outcome of course is for Mal to pick up running Shackled City, and then you'd probably get a slot in Savage Tide



That would be ideal, but I'm extremely leery of biting off more than I can chew right now. I think it's going to have to be one game only for the immediate future.  :\ 

Savage Tide wins because more players responded with interest in continuing.


----------



## Malvoisin

I have comandeered the first post of the Rogue's Gallery thread, and will be using it to keep a log of experience and treasure accumulated by the party. It should be a useful resource. Check it out!


----------



## Rhun

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> I have comandeered the first post of the Rogue's Gallery thread, and will be using it to keep a log of experience and treasure accumulated by the party. It should be a useful resource. Check it out!





Nice! Thanks, Mal.


----------



## Malvoisin

Leglidur:

Since Tonks and Land Outcast are both MIA, I'm going to place both of them on 'alt' status, and offer you a spot in this game. I want to have six actively posting players.

The current scene should be ending soon, and this will give us an opportunity to change the makeup of the party. I offer you your option of taking over one of the existing characters, Damash or Nicolai. Or, you may create a brand new character, as it will not be difficult to introduce a new PC at this point. It's entirely up to you.

If you do wish to create a new character, I welcome thoughts from the five current players as to what type of character you think the party needs. Arcane casting? Divine casting? A bit more melee punch? Discuss.

edit: You know, as I think about it, it would probably be preferable for you to make a new character, Legildur. This way, it leaves the door open for Damash or Nicolai to return to the game in the hands of their original creators, should the opportunity arise.

(btw, my apologies and gratitude to Verbatim for being understanding about offering Legildur first choice. It's nothing personal, just related to the fact that he is a refugee from my SC game...and a great player to boot!)


----------



## Legildur

Yippeee!! Okay, I seemed to get the drift that the party would prefer to have a new character introduced that fills a niche not really covered.

I'll happily create a character that the party wants/needs (I concur that a new character would be preferable so as to allow MIA players to conveniently return).  Mind you, a Druid with an ocean or water focus could be interesting.....

If the other players can chime in with their wishes and any hints specific for the adventure (eg races, classes, etc), I'm all ears.  And Mal, feel free to make recommendations as well based on that you think would fit in.

In the meantime, I'll start reviewing the OOC and RG threads to get a feel for character generation.

PS Thanks Verbatim.  That's one I owe you!


----------



## Verbatim

It is all good Legildur, I would have felt like a jerk if I would have gotten to come in and you were passed up with the history you have with Mal. I will continue to hope that the desire to open the posters up by one more does come in, but I don't want to overload Mal..

I will be hanging around if needed though.


----------



## Malvoisin

Legildur said:
			
		

> Yippeee!! Okay, I seemed to get the drift that the party would prefer to have a new character introduced that fills a niche not really covered.
> 
> I'll happily create a character that the party wants/needs (I concur that a new character would be preferable so as to allow MIA players to conveniently return).  Mind you, a Druid with an ocean or water focus could be interesting.....
> 
> If the other players can chime in with their wishes and any hints specific for the adventure (eg races, classes, etc), I'm all ears.  And Mal, feel free to make recommendations as well based on that you think would fit in.
> 
> In the meantime, I'll start reviewing the OOC and RG threads to get a feel for character generation.
> 
> PS Thanks Verbatim.  That's one I owe you!



Glad to have you aboard, Legildur!

When I initially recruited for this game, I deliberately decided to go after what I felt were the strongest PLAYERS, which did not necessarily amount to the ideal party balance. Thus, it seems there are a lot of support characters in the group.

I think that the party can get by without a cleric, thanks to Keoni's auras and Col's access to divine magic. I do think arcane magic use is a pretty important need. Kalen is extremely strong in the area of enchantment, but certainly not as versatile as a straight wizard or sorcerer. I also feel that party is a little light in melee. Chongo, obviously is a stud, but after that the group must rely on Keoni and Anar who can hold their own to a point, but are not truly tanks. Then again, Rhun may be taking Anar in a more melee oriented direction as he levels. I think that between Anar and Kalen, the group is well-off in terms of any stealthy roguish activities that may be required.

All in all, I wonder if some multi-class take on the fighter/wizard archetype might be best? Or, perhaps a single class such as the duskblade which combines some of the strengths of both.

Oh, and just for the sake of variety, I'd prefer to see a race other than human.

Those are my thoughts, I'd enjoy hearing others as well.


----------



## Rhun

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> If you do wish to create a new character, I welcome thoughts from the five current players as to what type of character you think the party needs. Arcane casting? Divine casting? A bit more melee punch? Discuss.




Assuming Anar survives long enough, he will be picking up a level or two of fighter, which should add some additional melee ability to what Chongo provides. Definitely not a tank, though, but more of a finesse fighter.

We've also got an Archivist, a Dragon Shaman and a Beguiler.

With Tonks and LO missing in action, we don't have a true cleric or an arcane caster (I think Beguilers are more oriented toward charms and illusions, but I could be wrong), so I would think that either of those would be good places to begin.


----------



## Malvoisin

Looks like Rhun and I were posting at the same time...


----------



## Legildur

Yeah, Beguilers are enchantment-focused, while Duskblades (from what I recall) are focused around buffs and similar.  I'll have a look at the RG for reference, but I'm loathe to try and build a fighter/wizard, simply because I feel that they don't do either job particularly well.

What about an archer?  Is anyone focused on ranged combat?


----------



## Rhun

Legildur said:
			
		

> Yeah, Beguilers are enchantment-focused, while Duskblades (from what I recall) are focused around buffs and similar.  I'll have a look at the RG for reference, but I'm loathe to try and build a fighter/wizard, simply because I feel that they don't do either job particularly well.
> 
> What about an archer?  Is anyone focused on ranged combat?





Yeah, it looks like are group has plenty of people who can buff already. I don't think we have anyone who is all that skilled in ranged combat. That could definitely be an option.


----------



## GwydapLlew

Rhun said:
			
		

> Yeah, it looks like are group has plenty of people who can buff already. I don't think we have anyone who is all that skilled in ranged combat. That could definitely be an option.




Well, Chongo is designed as a skirmishing "throw a few spears and then close to melee" type character - ideal for boarding ships - but he's not a full ranged combatant. I will say that it would be nice to have a blaster-caster onboard, but it's not strictly necessary. My opinion? Play what you like.


----------



## Legildur

Mmmmm, maybe Arcane Archer PrC (DMG) is an option then.....


----------



## Malvoisin

Legildur said:
			
		

> Mmmmm, maybe Arcane Archer PrC (DMG) is an option then.....



I'd be open to a build that leads in this direction, sure...


----------



## Legildur

Just looking at the Arcane Archer, and I had forgotten that it doesn't advance casting... so that won't make much of an option.

Current thoughts are to play an elf (not sure what particular type though):

- Paladin (taking racial substitution levels from Races of the Wild)
- Cleric (bow speciliast, if the Forgotten Realms? option is available where they get Point Blank Shot as a bonus feat? Can someone confirm, Mal in particular)
- Wizard (possibly specialist)
- Fighter (concentrating on comp long bow)
- Warlock (probably a bit boring, but effectively also an archer)

Of course, the Paladin/Cleric options (eventually) provide some healing capability.

Thoughts?


----------



## Malvoisin

Legildur said:
			
		

> - Cleric (bow speciliast, if the Forgotten Realms? option is available where they get Point Blank Shot as a bonus feat? Can someone confirm, Mal in particular)
> Thoughts?



I'm not sure what option this would be...is it a regional feat from the FRCS? If so, I may allow it, but I would need to know the particulars.


----------



## Legildur

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> I'm not sure what option this would be...is it a regional feat from the FRCS? If so, I may allow it, but it would count as a normal feat slot; it wouldn't be a bonus feat.



Thanks.  It wasn't really clear to me what sources were available, so I'll probably leave setting specific options (such as FRCS) out of the equation.


----------



## stonegod

My thoughts:
- I think we need some arcane damage/utility more than pure ranged myself. Something when Kalen cannot enchant/illuse it, maybe. 
- Col is *backup* divine, not a healer (as I have pointed out before). However, give him a wand of cure light wounds, and he's your man.
- Warlock could fit some of the arcane damage or ranged role, but since Col will be focusing on the UMD bit and Kalen on the social skills bit, not sure what that would leave. Could be a blaster/arcane damage monster with the right abilities (they added a few recently with Dragon Magic and Complete Mage).


----------



## stonegod

Leglidur: I'd also check out The Savage Tide Player's Guide to help get in the mood and swashbuckle up your character. 

Downloads are at the bottom.


----------



## Legildur

I noted that Land Outcast had a Sorceror character, so I was trying to not duplicate that role in case he returns.

Do we have a Wand of Cure Light Wounds?   

I had already downloaded the guide at home last night in anticipation, but haven't read it yet.  I'll do that tonight.

A Warlock still has some appeal as ranged/blaster, but I take your points.  However, I don't have access to Dragon Magic or Complete Mage.


----------



## Malvoisin

Hi guys!

New post IC will go up early this afternoon.


----------



## Verbatim

Legildur:

Have you considered a Warmage with a few lvls of fighter to focus on bow feats as a quasi-arcane archer? Given crafting feats to enchant his arrows, and a clever use of merging True Strike with his bow to ignore many cover issues, you have a ranged guy who can blast both arcane and regular.

Just a few coppers from the Peanut gallery.


----------



## Legildur

You know Verbatim, that might just be doable, if it wasn't for the 28 PB   

Ideally, an archer Warmage would want a decent Cha, Int, Dex, Con (in that order).  And Str would be nice if you went for a composite bow in the future.  Talk about MAD!

Still, I'll have a look at it...  Best thing about it is the ability to spontaneously cast any spell on a fairly reasonable list.


----------



## Verbatim

I think with the 28 system, you can get some 14s, 12s and then settle for 10s. If you wanted to squeeze the most in, let Wis be the dump stat and suck up the -1 to the will and ability checks.

Also it will definately lean you into being gear heavy and literally picking up everything that the others don't want.. 

No we won't sell those gauntlets of ogre power..I have this bow I have been waiting to break out!


----------



## stonegod

Legildur said:
			
		

> I noted that Land Outcast had a Sorceror character, so I was trying to not duplicate that role in case he returns.
> 
> Do we have a Wand of Cure Light Wounds?



Not yet, but I'm going to assume that will be the parties #1 priority w/o Damash (note the word *party*---its a party resource, so the party should split the 750gp cost [130gp each]).



			
				Legildur said:
			
		

> A Warlock still has some appeal as ranged/blaster, but I take your points.  However, I don't have access to Dragon Magic or Complete Mage.



Ah. I can send you a few descriptions via gmail latter if you wish. Just send me a ping through EnWorld (or directly---the address is my ENWorld username at gmail).

A Swashbuckler/Warlock/Duelist has some interest combinations, though you miss some invocations.


----------



## hafrogman

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> I also feel that party is a little light in melee. Chongo, obviously is a stud, but after that the group must rely on Keoni and Anar who can hold their own to a point, but are not truly tanks.




It seems Legildur has drifted towards ranged anyway, but I just wanted to point out that as he levels, Keoni should be able to fill more of the tank role, not so much damage wise, but with medium armor, shield and class natural armor bonuses.  He started out kind of light to represent his history, but as he spends more time in Sasserine and being attacked by giant spider-ponies he should become more tanky.


----------



## GwydapLlew

hafrogman said:
			
		

> He started out kind of light to represent his history, but as he spends more time in Sasserine and being attacked by giant spider-ponies he should become more tanky.




Quoted. For. Truth. The more giant spider-ponies we encounter, the more I think we'll all tank-up.


----------



## Rhun

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> Quoted. For. Truth. The more giant spider-ponies we encounter, the more I think we'll all tank-up.





I'm just impressed that Chongo tried to wrestle it! LOL. Now that was cool.


----------



## GwydapLlew

Rhun said:
			
		

> I'm just impressed that Chongo tried to wrestle it! LOL. Now that was cool.




Awww....thanks. I wasn't sure whether it fell in the 'cool hero moment' category or the 'dumb PC move' category myself.


----------



## hafrogman

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> And how about some experience points for everyone? Yes? Thought so.
> 
> 375 xp apiece for that hard-fought victory!
> 
> Congrats!




Ooof. . . am I the only one who is depressed that barely scraping through the first combat encounter complete with numerous near deaths. . . doesn't even net us half way to level 2?


----------



## stonegod

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> Awww....thanks. I wasn't sure whether it fell in the 'cool hero moment' category or the 'dumb PC move' category myself.



Vermin killed before it could act: 'Cool hero moment'
Chongo killed: 'Dumb PC move'


----------



## Rhun

stonegod said:
			
		

> Vermin killed before it could act: 'Cool hero moment'
> Chongo killed: 'Dumb PC move'





QFT!


----------



## hafrogman

stonegod said:
			
		

> Vermin killed before it could act: 'Cool hero moment'
> Chongo killed: 'Dumb PC move'




History is written by the victors, eh?


----------



## GwydapLlew

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Ooof. . . am I the only one who is depressed that barely scraping through the first combat encounter complete with numerous near deaths. . . doesn't even net us half way to level 2?




Well, we are looking at 6 PCs instead of the usual 4, and I doubt the sailors/thugs were more than 1st level (except maybe Vark). I'd say it's about right - it was only really 1 1/2 encounters after all.




			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> Vermin killed before it could act: 'Cool hero moment'
> Chongo killed: 'Dumb PC move'




Couldn't. Agree. More.


----------



## Rhun

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Ooof. . . am I the only one who is depressed that barely scraping through the first combat encounter complete with numerous near deaths. . . doesn't even net us half way to level 2?





Yeah, I felt a bit depressed myself. Oh, well...two more life or death encounters like that should get us there.


----------



## Malvoisin

Rhun said:
			
		

> Yeah, I felt a bit depressed myself. Oh, well...two more life or death encounters like that should get us there.



I'll do my best to oblige...


----------



## Voadam

Mal, would you mind putting a link to the RG in the first IC post?


----------



## stonegod

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Ooof. . . am I the only one who is depressed that barely scraping through the first combat encounter complete with numerous near deaths. . . doesn't even net us half way to level 2?



Welcome to first level Paizo adventures. 

The first one or two are brutal, and while not stingy w/ the XP, make you earn it.

But, on the other hand, they do pad the total amount of XP you could get (i.e., if you kill everything instead of sneaking around certain things). Not that I'm recommending killing everything.


----------



## Malvoisin

Voadam said:
			
		

> Mal, would you mind putting a link to the RG in the first IC post?



Done!

As you can see, I've created a signature with the links as well.


----------



## hafrogman

stonegod said:
			
		

> But, on the other hand, they do pad the total amount of XP you could get (i.e., if you kill everything instead of sneaking around certain things). Not that I'm recommending killing everything.




Hmmm. . . I'm intrigued.

Lavinia?  She should go down easy, her and her little halfling friend too.  That'll be some easy xp.  Then into the street to murder some urchins!  Bwa ha ha ha ha.

Hmmm.  Perhaps not.


----------



## Malvoisin

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Hmmm. . . I'm intrigued.
> 
> Lavinia?  She should go down easy, her and her little halfling friend too.  That'll be some easy xp.  Then into the street to murder some urchins!  Bwa ha ha ha ha.
> 
> Hmmm.  Perhaps not.



Legildur, don't make a paladin....


----------



## stonegod

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Legildur, don't make a paladin....



Mama, don't let your demi-humans grow up to be paladins....


----------



## Legildur

LOL! No, a paladin obviously won't fit!  Leaning towards Warmage, Wizard, or Warlock.  Maybe I should create a poll?


----------



## GwydapLlew

Legildur said:
			
		

> LOL! No, a paladin obviously won't fit!  Leaning towards Warmage, Wizard, or Warlock.  Maybe I should create a poll?




*L* Well, there is a strong Jasidan presence in Sasserine. A Warmage or Wizard would easily fit in with that...and the region is known for its fiendish presence, so a Warlock would not be out of place either.


----------



## hafrogman

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Legildur, don't make a paladin....




Aww, I were only kidding.  Shucks, I weren't gunna harm nuttin'.


----------



## stonegod

Legildur said:
			
		

> LOL! No, a paladin obviously won't fit!  Leaning towards Warmage, Wizard, or Warlock.  Maybe I should create a poll?



Looking at our magic roles, we have a Booster (Keoni), a Controller with elements of a Spy (Kalen), and a Summoner with secondary Booster/Spy components (Col). So Blasters/Sniper/Warrior/Generalist roles would be a good complement.

BTW: The classifications are from Complete Mage, btw.


----------



## Rhun

Does anyone have issue with Anar taking Vark's masterwork rapier? It could come in quite handy for the rogue.


----------



## GwydapLlew

Rhun said:
			
		

> Does anyone have issue with Anar taking Vark's masterwork rapier? It could come in quite handy for the rogue.




I don't think it'll be an issue. Do we want to handle treasure division ICly, OOCly, or a mixture of the two? Methinks this is best answered afore we go much further.


----------



## hafrogman

I don't really have an issue with the rapier.  I have an issue with Col pocketing all the gold though   

I think given how dangerous the APs tend to be, the treasure division should be based on useage first.  The assumption being that Anar hitting 5% more often will keep me alive more than 315 gp * 50% divided among 6 people would.

Perhaps we just keep a tally of who's gotten what in the past in order to make future conflicts easier to resolve.


Edit:  I suppose I should put in a bid for the studded leather as well.


----------



## stonegod

Col don't. That's why he kept it (and the masterwork buckler and studded leather) aside.


----------



## stonegod

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I don't really have an issue with the rapier.  I have an issue with Col pocketing all the gold though



'es only pocketed two extra gold, sirrah! And the ring. And the silver. And the potions. 

Don't worry, he'll share later (but splitting 30 gp by 7 [the party at the time] isn't even).

I think by use helps. The way we usually do it in RL is calculating the split, then if a person wants a particular items, part of their "split" goes back to the "pool" which is then split amongst the rest. This can also help for splitting of "party" items (like the wand of cure light wounds I mentioned---if we found one, it wouldn't be fair to charge Col for it as it would be "used" by everyone).


----------



## Rhun

I'm good with whatever the group decides for splitting it up, whether we base it on who can use it, or take it out of a pool, or whatever. After all, we are all in this together.


----------



## Malvoisin

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> I don't think it'll be an issue. Do we want to handle treasure division ICly, OOCly, or a mixture of the two? Methinks this is best answered afore we go much further.



I say a mix....you can make mundane claims here OOC, and if a certain item is particularly of interest (or, if you want to confront a certain mad archivist about a suspected lack of equity in his treasure division practices?  )...you can role-play as such over in the IC.


----------



## Malvoisin

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I don't really have an issue with the rapier.  I have an issue with Col pocketing all the gold though
> 
> I think given how dangerous the APs tend to be, the treasure division should be based on useage first.  The assumption being that Anar hitting 5% more often will keep me alive more than 315 gp * 50% divided among 6 people would.
> 
> Perhaps we just keep a tally of who's gotten what in the past in order to make future conflicts easier to resolve.
> 
> 
> Edit:  I suppose I should put in a bid for the studded leather as well.



I'm planning to keep a treasure tally in the first post of the Rogue's Gallery, in addition to the XP log.


----------



## Legildur

stonegod said:
			
		

> Ah. I can send you a few descriptions via gmail latter if you wish. Just send me a ping through EnWorld (or directly---the address is my ENWorld username at gmail).



E-mail sent


----------



## GwydapLlew

I'm not horribly worried about it either, I just like making sure everyone is on the same page; I've seen games fall apart over treasure division before.


----------



## GwydapLlew

Oh, I meant to ask - Mal, how do you feel about being able to substitute Strength for Charisma in Intimidate checks? It's an optional rule, but I'd be quite interested in your answer.


----------



## stonegod

Do, to review:
- 30 gp
- 7 light x-bows: 122.5 gp
- 70 bolts: Usually, these don't sell, so normal ammo is "free"
- 6 leather armors: 30 gp
- 6 bucklers: 45 gp
- 6 rapiers: 60 gp
- mwk studded leather: 87.5 gp
- mwk buckler: 82.5
- mwk raipier: 160 gp
- gold earring: ~50 gp
- silver ring: ~25 gp
- 2 potions (unidentified)

That is 662.5 gp in the pool, not counting the potions. Now, if we divide by 6 (the party that entered), that is 110 gp, 4 sp share each (with 1 sp remainder). Divided by 7 (w/ Niccoli) that is 94 gp, 6 sp, and 4 cp each (with 2 cp remainder). FYI, if we just divide by 5 (the total now), that is 135 gp, 5 sp each.

Note, that in any case, that is not enough for Anar's claim. So he would "go in the hole" for the future or pay the different amount in real money. I'd go with the former (which is more akin to halfrogman's "write it down" method).

Course, I could be a bit too LN about this.


----------



## Legildur

Mal, would a Psion make a suitable PC for Savage Tide?  Easy to make a blaster from one of those....


----------



## Malvoisin

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> Oh, I meant to ask - Mal, how do you feel about being able to substitute Strength for Charisma in Intimidate checks? It's an optional rule, but I'd be quite interested in your answer.



I prefer to stick to CHA for Intimidate checks.

However, I am predisposed to modify 'interaction' skill checks (Intimidate, Diplomacy, Bluff, etc.) based on good (or bad) role-playing. So, Chongo is still capable of being quite intimidating, even without a high Charisma modifier.


----------



## Malvoisin

Legildur said:
			
		

> Mal, would a Psion make a suitable PC for Savage Tide?  Easy to make a blaster from one of those....



Honestly? I think it would just be easier for me to leave psionics out of this.

Nothing against them, but I'm just trying to simplify things as much as possible.


----------



## Legildur

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Honestly? I think it would just be easier for me to leave psionics out of this.
> 
> Nothing against them, but I'm just trying to simplify things as much as possible.



Fully appreciated!  Probably Warmage or Warlock at this stage.


----------



## Malvoisin

stonegod said:
			
		

> Note, that in any case, that is not enough for Anar's claim. So he would "go in the hole" for the future or pay the different amount in real money. I'd go with the former (which is more akin to halfrogman's "write it down" method).
> 
> Course, I could be a bit too LN about this.



I think I'd rather go with something more like what hafrogman mentioned, and not get so bogged down with the nickles and dimes. I've found that so long as the players are interested in mutual survival and cooperation (and I firmly believe that to be the case here), the treasure tends to get divvied up in a fair manner. 

I think it best if cash (or jewelry, gems, etc.) gets split evenly, while equipment and items get distributed on the basis of usefulness. In cases where more than one player wants to claim a particular item, it will go to whomever has received fewer items (or less total value in items, if you prefer) previously.

I know that's all much more vague than your method, stonegod, but I think it will work out fine. Everybody just share, and play nice.


----------



## Malvoisin

Legildur said:
			
		

> Fully appreciated!  Probably Warmage or Warlock at this stage.



Either of those would be fine with me.


----------



## Malvoisin

I've updated the first post of the rogue's gallery with the beginnings of a treasure log. I've included a note with the name of the PC who has claimed a given piece of treasure. For unclaimed items, we'll assume that no one has a problem with simply selling them, and dividing up the profit equally. If any of my info looks inaccurate, feel free to let me know.

Thanks!
Mal


----------



## Legildur

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Either of those would be fine with me.



I'll knock something up over the next 12 hours and submit in the RG thread.


----------



## Malvoisin

Legildur said:
			
		

> I'll knock something up over the next 12 hours and submit in the RG thread.



Great!


----------



## stonegod

Before we go, I'd suggest:
- We search the hold 
- Catalogue the critters there (perhaps *we* can sell them in the Azure District )
- Tell Col what you found so he can say something crazy about those critters.


----------



## stonegod

Mal: Do you have Complete Mage?


----------



## Malvoisin

stonegod said:
			
		

> Mal: Do you have Complete Mage?



I don't, and unfortunately, I don't really have much of a budget for new sourcebooks now that my wife isn't working.

That said, I am open to you using material from the book, so long as everything is fully documented.


----------



## Malvoisin

I've added a little more graphical enhancement to the player's guide at the start of this thread, as well as Lord Islaran's crest, and the mysterious monster list from the secret compartment.

Neat!


----------



## Legildur

I think I've decided on a halfling or elven warmage.... choices, choices, choices.... <sigh>

Edit: Just posed Baelathavin in the RG - elf Warmage.

Still to select feat and fill out RP stuff like background, description, personality etc.  And yet to select origin within Sasserine... But after midnight here and have to work tomorrow.

Any suggestions on feat?


----------



## stonegod

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> I've added a little more graphical enhancement to the player's guide at the start of this thread, as well as Lord Islaran's crest, and the mysterious monster list from the secret compartment.



And maybe someone will tell Col about said list. 

Thanks, Mal!


----------



## stonegod

Legildur said:
			
		

> Edit: Just posed Baelathavin in the RG - elf Warmage.
> 
> Still to select feat and fill out RP stuff like background, description, personality etc.  And yet to select origin within Sasserine... But after midnight here and have to work tomorrow.
> 
> Any suggestions on feat?



Couple thoughts:
- Don't forget Bael can wear light armor and wield a light shield. So leather/studded with a buckler or light shield might be a good investment (since you don't get _mage armor_)
- If you tend to be ranged (either bow or magic), the Point Blank/Precise Shot sequence could be very useful
- You can't take it this level, but Somatic Weaponry (CompMage) allows you to cast with your hands full.


----------



## stonegod

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> That said, I am open to you using material from the book, so long as everything is fully documented.



There is a PrC there I'm toying with (though it would need some modification since Col's an archivist), which is the source of the question. It fits Col's theme pretty well (it combines divine/warlock abilities similar to a mystic theurge). Its a little early yet, but I wanted to let you know that its bumping around in the back of my head.


----------



## Voadam

Legildur said:
			
		

> I think I've decided on a halfling or elven warmage.... choices, choices, choices.... <sigh>
> 
> Edit: Just posed Baelathavin in the RG - elf Warmage.
> 
> Still to select feat and fill out RP stuff like background, description, personality etc.  And yet to select origin within Sasserine... But after midnight here and have to work tomorrow.
> 
> Any suggestions on feat?




I was hoping for a full orc paladin with a 6 wisdom and no ranks in sense motive, spot, or listen.

"Did you steal that Kalen?"

"No, of course not. I won this pouch of coins from those unconcious thugs fair and square."

"Okey Dokey then."   

I'm not familiar with what warmages get later but with a lot of orb and ray spells point blank shot leading to precise shot is a nice feat path.

Toughness would apparently not be amiss either, particularly at level 1.


----------



## Malvoisin

Legildur said:
			
		

> I think I've decided on a halfling or elven warmage.... choices, choices, choices.... <sigh>
> 
> Edit: Just posed Baelathavin in the RG - elf Warmage.
> 
> Still to select feat and fill out RP stuff like background, description, personality etc.  And yet to select origin within Sasserine... But after midnight here and have to work tomorrow.
> 
> Any suggestions on feat?



Legildur, just let me know when Bael is 100% finished, and I'll go over all the nuts and bolts.

FYI, you should end his background with him also having received a letter of invitation from Lavinia just as the other PCs...and, if possible, a reason why he was detained from answering it until a day or two later.

edit: And, consider this one more voice in the chorus recommending Point Blank Shot. Getting to Precise Shot and avoiding that -4 penalty for firing into melee is extremely useful.


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:
			
		

> I'm not familiar with what warmages get later but with a lot of orb and ray spells point blank shot leading to precise shot is a nice feat path.





I agree with this. I had a low-level Spirit Shaman who used a bow and had point blank shot and precise shot. Came in very handy, and he could also apply it to spells like produce flame and such.


----------



## Malvoisin

Guys, it appears that the current scene is drawing to a close. We need some questions answered before the next scene begins....

What will be done with the boat, the animals, the dead thugs, and the captured thugs? Chongo mentioned leaving someone behind as a guard...will anyone be doing this? 

Also, it is now quite late at night in the game....will the group return to the Vanderboren estate at this late hour, or wait until the next day?

When I've got answers to these questions, I'll advance the game to the next scene.


----------



## hafrogman

Damash and Nicolai both kindly volunteer to remain behind on the ship guarding the animals and dead thugs (evidence?).

How late is late?  We talking 2 a.m. or more like 10 p.m.?

I guess we can wait till morning, feed the prisoners, animals, etc.  But if someone comes looking for why they didn't make their rendevous we could have trouble.  Or if the guard came.


----------



## Malvoisin

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Damash and Nicolai both kindly volunteer to remain behind on the ship guarding the animals and dead thugs (evidence?).



Sure, works for me.   



			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> How late is late?  We talking 2 a.m. or more like 10 p.m.?



Somewhere betwixt, but with all the Take 20s on searching, I'd say it's got to be after midnight now.


----------



## hafrogman

Sounds like rest till dawn then.  I'll put something IC.


----------



## Malvoisin

Legildur: 

One quick correction I noticed...Bael can cast 5 1st level spells per day, he gets one bonus from high Charisma.

Also, I'd like him to go ahead and start with 375 xp so everyone is on a level playing field.

edit: He should also attack at +1 melee with his dagger, no? For 1d4+1 damage?


----------



## hafrogman

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Also, I'd like him to go ahead and start with 375 xp so everyone is on a level playing field.




Aww   

And he didn't have to get eaten by a demon-spider-pony or nuttin'!


----------



## Rhun

Anar is more than happy to go update Lady Lavinia with status...so he can try to use some more of his rogue-ish charm upon her.


----------



## Legildur

Thanks guys.  Yeah, dagger should be +1 atk.  I originally started with a 10 Str, but encumbrance issues forced a rethink (the pressures of a 28 PB).  Which is also why there is no light armor or shield on his equipment list!  He'll have to make do.  Point Blank Shot sounds like a winner.


----------



## stonegod

hafrogman said:
			
		

> And he didn't have to get eaten by a demon-spider-pony or nuttin'!



May be he had to wrastle one earlier, which is why he's late?


----------



## Rhun

Legildur said:
			
		

> Point Blank Shot sounds like a winner.





It definitely isn't bad. Don't shortchange Precise Shot, either. Allows you to fire into those pesky melees without the -4 penalty.


----------



## stonegod

Rhun said:
			
		

> It definitely isn't bad. Don't shortchange Precise Shot, either. Allows you to fire into those pesky melees without the -4 penalty.



PtBlk is really just a pathway to PrecShot anyway, for casters anyway. The rest of the PtBlk chain doesn't garner them much.


----------



## Rhun

stonegod said:
			
		

> PtBlk is really just a pathway to PrecShot anyway, for casters anyway. The rest of the PtBlk chain doesn't garner them much.





True enough. I forgot he was playing an elf, so I thought he had an extra feat to play with.


----------



## Legildur

Rhun said:
			
		

> True enough. I forgot he was playing an elf, so I thought he had an extra feat to play with.



Well, in deference to Mal's desire for a non-human race, elf seemed the most suitable.  Certainly the extra feat would have been very nice to have....


----------



## Malvoisin

Legildur said:
			
		

> Well, in deference to Mal's desire for a non-human race, elf seemed the most suitable.  Certainly the extra feat would have been very nice to have....



I wouldn't have vetoed a human if you really wanted one, but I'm just trying to up the diversity level in the party. What can I say, I like to mix it up...it appeals to my Tolkienesque side.

If you want to change Bael to a human, it's okay. You should play the character you most want to play.


----------



## Legildur

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> I wouldn't have vetoed a human if you really wanted one, but I'm just trying to up the diversity level in the party. What can I say, I like to mix it up...



Consider it mixed up.   

Still haven't got to background/description etc.. sorry, work been very busy.


----------



## Malvoisin

Legildur said:
			
		

> Consider it mixed up.
> 
> Still haven't got to background/description etc.. sorry, work been very busy.



Understood.


----------



## Malvoisin

Legildur, I hope you'll be able to complete that description and background soon...it will be difficult to introduce Bael otherwise....

"At the door stands an elf of indeterminate height and weight, with forgettable features and nondescript clothing..."


----------



## Legildur

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> "At the door stands an elf of indeterminate height and weight, with forgettable features and nondescript clothing..."



LOL!  Sometime tonight.  About to go home for dinner.  Basic physical stats are there.... and not much equipment (backpack, longbow).


----------



## stonegod

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Legildur, I hope you'll be able to complete that description and background soon...it will be difficult to introduce Bael otherwise....
> 
> "At the door stands an elf of indeterminate height and weight, with forgettable features and nondescript clothing..."



"Arr! It do be the Mysterious Thing of Non-Descript, it be! Back before it get yar w'it's vagueness!"


----------



## Malvoisin

Rhun said:
			
		

> Anar is more than happy to go update Lady Lavinia with status...so he can try to use some more of his rogue-ish charm upon her.



Yeah, this could make for an interesting little sub-plot...


----------



## Malvoisin

Legildur said:
			
		

> Thanks guys.  Yeah, dagger should be +1 atk.  I originally started with a 10 Str, but encumbrance issues forced a rethink (the pressures of a 28 PB).  Which is also why there is no light armor or shield on his equipment list!  He'll have to make do.  Point Blank Shot sounds like a winner.



In an effort to ease the work load on this busy DM, I'm going to pretty much handwave the encumbrance issue, Leg. Just so long as you guys don't get ridiculous with carrying stuff, anyway. I won't penalize Bael if you want to put some light armor on him.


----------



## Legildur

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> In an effort to ease the work load on this busy DM, I'm going to pretty much handwave the encumbrance issue, Leg. Just so long as you guys don't get ridiculous with carrying stuff, anyway. I won't penalize Bael if you want to put some light armor on him.



Mmmmm, how much light armor can 17.9gp buy exactly?  Looks like a suit of leather armor it is!


----------



## Legildur

Baelathavin is sorted (background, description, etc).

In response to an earlier question, Bael only gets 4 1st level spell slots (3 + 1 for Cha bonus).


----------



## Malvoisin

Legildur said:
			
		

> Baelathavin is sorted (background, description, etc).
> 
> In response to an earlier question, Bael only gets 4 1st level spell slots (3 + 1 for Cha bonus).



Huh...you're right, sorry. Don't know what I was looking at before...


----------



## Malvoisin

Legildur, Bael looks fine! Thanks for taking care of that so quickly. I will introduce his arrival at the estate at some point during the current scene. Your cue should come up pretty quickly.


----------



## Legildur

Mal, I just had a thought.  As these Paizo adventures tend to be pretty lethal early on, I've selected the Non Combatant flaw (-2 melee atk rolls) and picked up Precise Shot for the feat.


----------



## Malvoisin

Legildur said:
			
		

> Mal, I just had a thought.  As these Paizo adventures tend to be pretty lethal early on, I've selected the Non Combatant flaw (-2 melee atk rolls) and picked up Precise Shot for the feat.



Okay, I'll allow that.


----------



## Malvoisin

Legildur,

I just noticed that you paid for Bael's traveller's outfit, when actually he can start with for free. So, you can add five more gp to his total!


----------



## Rhun

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Legildur,
> 
> I just noticed that you paid for Bael's traveller's outfit, when actually he can start with for free. So, you can add five more gp to his total!




Yeah, Anar is the only one that makes a habit of spending too much money on clothing and dressing in high-class frippery (except for Kalen's "snazzy silver elven clothing"). He has to look his best to romance the ladies!


----------



## Legildur

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Legildur,
> 
> I just noticed that you paid for Bael's traveller's outfit, when actually he can start with for free. So, you can add five more gp to his total!



Yay!!


----------



## stonegod

Legildur: I made Col's comment IC because I figured they would have overlapped a bit at the House of Dragon during both of their trainings (Col's later stint). Always good to have a character in.


----------



## Legildur

stonegod said:
			
		

> Legildur: I made Col's comment IC because I figured they would have overlapped a bit at the House of Dragon during both of their trainings (Col's later stint). Always good to have a character in.



Noted.  Just got to work and didn't have time to review the player handout so decided to just play dumb and keep it moving.  Thanks.


----------



## stonegod

Legildur said:
			
		

> Noted.  Just got to work and didn't have time to review the player handout so decided to just play dumb and keep it moving.  Thanks.



Not an issue. Col's used to being ignored.


----------



## Rhun

stonegod said:
			
		

> Not an issue. Col's used to being ignored.





The fact that he is crazy has nothing to do with it at all!


----------



## stonegod

Rhun said:
			
		

> The fact that he is crazy has nothing to do with it at all!



He's not crazy. He's the sanest one of the bunch! *grumble, mutter*


----------



## Legildur

stonegod said:
			
		

> He's not crazy. He's the sanest one of the bunch! *grumble, mutter*



Yeah, it's everyone else that's crazy!


----------



## hafrogman

stonegod said:
			
		

> He's not crazy. He's the sanest one of the bunch! *grumble, mutter*




Highest wisdom anyways.  The rest of the group?  Full of 8's, one 10 and a single 12.  We're just itching to be dominated.


----------



## GwydapLlew

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Highest wisdom anyways.  The rest of the group?  Full of 8's, one 10 and a single 12.  We're just itching to be dominated.




"Chongo no like waggling fingers. Chongo think you look better with broken hand." That's how I handle _dominates_. 

Well...besides "Rage->Power Attack nearest PC->Cleave next PC->Great Cleave third PC." Nothing says 'TPK' like '_dominated_ barbarian.'


----------



## stonegod

Oh, oh! Clash of the Deep Sky Blues! Keoni and Bael, round 1. 

Legildur: How about Pale Turquoise? Lady V's halfling is the only one using it for now.


----------



## stonegod

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> "Chongo no like waggling fingers. Chongo think you look better with broken hand." That's how I handle _dominates_.



'Nabit, Chongo. His fingers, not mine!'


----------



## GwydapLlew

stonegod said:
			
		

> 'Nabit, Chongo. His fingers, not mine!'




"Chongo sorry. Chongo get insane wizard confused with insane Col."


----------



## Legildur

stonegod said:
			
		

> Oh, oh! Clash of the Deep Sky Blues! Keoni and Bael, round 1.
> 
> Legildur: How about Pale Turquoise? Lady V's halfling is the only one using it for now.



LOL! I just pointed this out in an edit in the IC thread.  Pale Turquoise suits me.  I'll fix it up.

Actually, Pale is difficult to distinguish from white when on a black background.  How does Medium Turquoise suit everyone?  Any clashes there?


----------



## stonegod

Legildur said:
			
		

> Actually, Pale is difficult to distinguish from white when on a black background.  How does Medium Turquoise suit everyone?  Any clashes there?



I don't think so...


----------



## stonegod

Mal: I sent you a note regarding that PrC from Complete Mage to your yahoo mail account. Not a rush, just and FYI.


----------



## Malvoisin

Legildur: Medium Turquoise is a fine choice. Don't worry about overlapping with an NPC, though, I can always change those color selections. We just don't want overlap with another PC.

stonegod: Thanks for that, I'll take a look at it soon and let you know what I think.


----------



## GwydapLlew

Ah, Chongo. Proving why Charisma makes the best dump stat since 1947! 

Methinks some healing and some parleying of goods into cash is definitely in the offing.


----------



## stonegod

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> ((OOC: I'd like us to retire to a private locale and divy up the loot before splitting up.))



Everyone has the 4 gp from the thugs, we need to sell the rest of the mundane loot (which we'll need to do somewhere else than the estate unless Lavinia is buying them from us ) That should be about another 90 gp each after we sell everything (again, dividing by the 7 who were on the boat).

Col's current plan is to try to get the potions ID'd (he can ask Bael to make the relevant spellcraft checks) and then horde his funds for later.


----------



## hafrogman

I don't think we get full resale value for everything, Stonegod.

By my math (50% for weapons, armor, etc, full value for jewelery) and not selling the MW buckler (I assume someone might want it, Anar, Bael, etc.)

I get 49gp 2sp 8cp for everyone, that's with the original 30 gp in there instead of handed out already.


----------



## Malvoisin

stonegod said:
			
		

> Everyone has the 4 gp from the thugs, we need to sell the rest of the mundane loot (which we'll need to do somewhere else than the estate unless Lavinia is buying them from us ) That should be about another 90 gp each after we sell everything (again, dividing by the 7 who were on the boat).
> 
> Col's current plan is to try to get the potions ID'd (he can ask Bael to make the relevant spellcraft checks) and then horde his funds for later.



This falls in line with my expectations...I assumed everything that was unclaimed (not 'useful') would be sold, and the profits divided equally.


----------



## stonegod

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I don't think we get full resale value for everything, Stonegod.



I think I already took into account the 50% off for the non jewelry items. Its true that someone may still want the buckler (I think my price was before the armor was claimed, however, so that's another reason I'm off).


----------



## hafrogman

Hmm, even with both MW armors sold, I still only get ~75 gp


----------



## stonegod

My numbers came from here. Col did take an xbow and 30 bolts, Keoni took the MW studded leather, and Anar the rapier.


----------



## hafrogman

Right, so the ~90 was with rapier, armor, buckler and all 7 crossbows.

With the claimed items, return of Anar's old rapier and Keoni's old armor, plus the buckler hanging around still

It's now 51gp 4sp 2cp each with 6cp remainder.

If we sell the buckler it goes to

63 gp 2sp 1 cp r: 3cp


----------



## Verbatim

If the peanut gallery may chime in again, and I do apologize for speaking too much but this is just too fun of a game to lurk totally quiet.

[sblock=Stage 1 Profits]If the enchanter happened to convince a merchant to write a letter saying the party was acting on his behalf to sell the animals...who knows what might happen. [/sblock]

Hope I didn't overstep myself Mal, but as I said, this is a great game to follow..


----------



## hafrogman

New important question.  On the subject of healing. . . I just realized that Col doesn't even know cure light wounds.  We still can't afford a wand thereof, which leaves us an a rather big bind.

With the current hit point totals . . . Keoni, Anar and Chongo will still be down, even after a night's rest, assuming we can finagle a long term healing check from somewhere.
(OOC: New hp totals after a night's rest...Keoni 7/11 hp; Kalen 5/7 hp; Col 4/6 hp; Anar 5/8 hp; Damash 6/10 hp; Nicolai 3/4 hp; Chongo 10/14 hp.)

Can we abuse Damash as an NPC for a little?


----------



## Malvoisin

hafrogman said:
			
		

> New important question.  On the subject of healing. . . I just realized that Col doesn't even know cure light wounds.  We still can't afford a wand thereof, which leaves us an a rather big bind.
> 
> With the current hit point totals . . . Keoni, Anar and Chongo will still be down, even after a night's rest, assuming we can finagle a long term healing check from somewhere.
> (OOC: New hp totals after a night's rest...Keoni 7/11 hp; Kalen 5/7 hp; Col 4/6 hp; Anar 5/8 hp; Damash 6/10 hp; Nicolai 3/4 hp; Chongo 10/14 hp.)
> 
> Can we abuse Damash as an NPC for a little?



Sure, I think Damash would be willing to cast a few CLWs for you guys. You did save his life, after all!

Along those lines, my plans for Damash and Nicolai are as follows...

Nicolai mysteriously disappears just as quickly as he appeared. His paranoia about being pursued by former pirate crewmates compels him to keep a low profile. This leaves him free to pop back up again later if the right circumstances warranted. This has the added benefit of freeing the seventh share of the treasure, which could be claimed by Bael, if no one objects.

Damash, thanks to his near-death experience at the jaws of the rhagodessa, decides to abandon the adventuring life, at least for now. He returns to his job as a dock laborer, meaning the PCs could still interact with him if desired.


----------



## Malvoisin

Verbatim said:
			
		

> If the peanut gallery may chime in again, and I do apologize for speaking too much but this is just too fun of a game to lurk totally quiet.
> 
> [sblock=Stage 1 Profits]If the enchanter happened to convince a merchant to write a letter saying the party was acting on his behalf to sell the animals...who knows what might happen. [/sblock]
> 
> Hope I didn't overstep myself Mal, but as I said, this is a great game to follow..



Not at all, suggestions or comments are welcome. I appreciate that you're enjoying lurking.


----------



## Verbatim

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Not at all, suggestions or comments are welcome. I appreciate that you're enjoying lurking.




The thanks goes to the cast..


----------



## Malvoisin

Also, don't forget that the party has been promised payment of 200 gp each, once the funds in the vault are accessed...


----------



## hafrogman

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> This has the added benefit of freeing the seventh share of the treasure, which could be claimed by Bael, if no one objects.




I object!

See Rhadagossa, eaten by.

 

But in all seriousness, if Legilidur wants to take on his own giant demon souless spider pony for a share of coinage, he's more than welcome.

What?


----------



## Malvoisin

Verbatim said:
			
		

> The thanks goes to the cast..



They are good players, aren't they?


----------



## hafrogman

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> They are good players, aren't they?




Yes, it helps that our DM is great 



Spoiler



at choosing players


 too!


----------



## Malvoisin

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I object!
> 
> See Rhadagossa, eaten by.
> 
> 
> 
> But in all seriousness, if Legilidur wants to take on his own giant demon souless spider pony for a share of coinage, he's more than welcome.
> 
> What?



Well, there is a very reasonable argument _against_ giving Bael a share of the current treasure, since he did not actually participate in the mission. I'm curious as to which direction all of you feel we should go with that.


----------



## Verbatim

Is there a penalty against selling the Rhadagossa to an interested party, if there is one? I mean, technically it is dead and all.

*lurking and thinking of ways to get you guys that wand CLW if it kills me*


----------



## Malvoisin

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Is there a penalty against selling the Rhadagossa to an interested party, if there is one? I mean, technically it is dead and all.
> 
> *lurking and thinking of ways to get you guys that wand CLW if it kills me*



I'm not sure who would want to buy a dead rhagodessa...


----------



## GwydapLlew

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> I'm not sure who would want to buy a dead rhagodessa...




We need to find a taxidermist and have it mounted for Lady Vanderboren!

(I have a PC in my local game that gets everything he kills stuffed and mounted. Sorry, couldnt' resist.   )


----------



## Verbatim

Isn't there the monster hunters in town who could be impressed with the kill? Or maybe a taxidermist looking for something new and unusual for his shop? The zany alchemist who is willing to mix vermin bits for his potion of control vermin?

*the lurkering mind is a terrible thing to waste*


----------



## Verbatim

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> We need to find a taxidermist and have it mounted for Lady Vanderboren!
> 
> (I have a PC in my local game that gets everything he kills stuffed and mounted. Sorry, couldnt' resist.   )




Great minds think alike!


----------



## Malvoisin

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Isn't there the monster hunters in town who could be impressed with the kill? Or maybe a taxidermist looking for something new and unusual for his shop? The zany alchemist who is willing to mix vermin bits for his potion of control vermin?
> 
> *the lurkering mind is a terrible thing to waste*



Some good ideas there, actually...anybody looking to affiliate with the Horns of Zelkarune?

Players, let's try to handle some of this discussion IC, please. I need to know what your characters are going to do. Where are you going, what are you doing there?


----------



## Malvoisin

stonegod said:
			
		

> Everyone has the 4 gp from the thugs, we need to sell the rest of the mundane loot (which we'll need to do somewhere else than the estate unless Lavinia is buying them from us )



Right, I meant she would provide space for the divvying, not the selling.


----------



## GwydapLlew

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Some good ideas there, actually...anybody looking to affiliate with the Horns of Zelkarune?
> 
> Players, let's try to handle some of this discussion IC, please. I need to know what your characters are going to do. Where are you going, what are you doing there?




Yes, and yes sir!


----------



## Malvoisin

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> Yes, and yes sir!



Ah, perfect then! The Horns would be very interested in that dead beastie, I think!


----------



## GwydapLlew

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Ah, perfect then! The Horns would be very interested in that dead beastie, I think!




Yeah....and I think he'd be worth more than the 10gp admission price. I may not have the cash, but I do have this big nasty critter I wrestled while my friends stabbed it to death!


----------



## stonegod

Verbatim said:
			
		

> [sblock=Stage 1 Profits]If the enchanter happened to convince a merchant to write a letter saying the party was acting on his behalf to sell the animals...who knows what might happen. [/sblock]



Stop stealing my great ideas. 

I mean, thanks!


----------



## Verbatim

stonegod said:
			
		

> Stop stealing my great ideas.
> 
> I mean, thanks!





Yes sir...no more ideas from the peanut gallery sir!!! 

And in case it was a little help, you're welcome.


----------



## Legildur

hafrogman said:
			
		

> But in all seriousness, if Legilidur wants to take on his own giant demon souless spider pony for a share of coinage, he's more than welcome.



Mmmmm, I think I'll pass on that...    I wouldn't consider Bael eligible for any of the wealth gained so far (but see below).



			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> By my math (50% for weapons, armor, etc, full value for jewelery) and not selling the MW buckler (I assume someone might want it, Anar, Bael, etc.)



Well yes, if someone were to wave a MW buckler under Bael's nose, then he would indicate an interest in that.  I'll wait for the IC offer


----------



## stonegod

Mal: Congrats on breaking 1000 posts! My 1000th actually was a Savage Tide post. 

Oh, I just noticed the new graphic on the first posts. That doesn't look friendly.


----------



## stonegod

Hey: Anyone seen *Voadam*? Hasn't checked in a bit, and he's usually pretty responsive...


----------



## Malvoisin

stonegod said:
			
		

> Mal: Congrats on breaking 1000 posts! My 1000th actually was a Savage Tide post.



Wow, 1000 posts! I hadn't even noticed! Go me!   



			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> Oh, I just noticed the new graphic on the first posts. That doesn't look friendly.



That's the stuff the Sasserine Board of Tourism doesn't want you to know about...


----------



## Malvoisin

stonegod said:
			
		

> Hey: Anyone seen *Voadam*? Hasn't checked in a bit, and he's usually pretty responsive...



Yeah, I was wondering the same...Kalen's voice was missed during the conversation with Lavinia. Well, hopefully, it's nothing serious and he pops back up shortly.


----------



## Malvoisin

Can everyone who is interested in an affiliation please let me know asap? Please specify which group your PC would be interested in joining. Thanks!


----------



## Rhun

stonegod said:
			
		

> Hey: Anyone seen *Voadam*? Hasn't checked in a bit, and he's usually pretty responsive...





I believe he was out of town for a few days, but he should be back. He did post in my Greyhawk Game yesterday...


----------



## Rhun

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Can everyone who is interested in an affiliation please let me know asap? Please specify which group your PC would be interested in joining. Thanks!





Does trying to hook up with Lady Lavinia count as an affiliation?


----------



## GwydapLlew

Rhun said:
			
		

> Does trying to hook up with Lady Lavinia count as an affiliation?




*grins* Dawn Council, I'd imagine. There's a bonus for marrying into a family of good social standing.


----------



## stonegod

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Can everyone who is interested in an affiliation please let me know asap? Please specify which group your PC would be interested in joining. Thanks!



The Seekers. Big time. Just haven't exactly found anything noteworthy for them yet.

The Church of the Whirling Fury probably wouldn't like his methods. 

The Black Scroll of Ahm proto-affiliation (doesn't quite use all the PHBII rules, though that could be changed) from Fiendish Codex I would be interesting if you have it. If not, not a biggie.


----------



## stonegod

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> *grins* Dawn Council, I'd imagine. There's a bonus for marrying into a family of good social standing.



Don't know if carrying around a big insect corpse would get Chongo good w/ the Council.

... Oh! You mean Anar!


----------



## GwydapLlew

stonegod said:
			
		

> Don't know if carrying around a big insect corpse would get Chongo good w/ the Council.
> 
> ... Oh! You mean Anar!






Zeklarune's Horns, most definitely for Chongo. The Whirling Fury is a nice fit, but I don't know that he'll be quite good enough to fit in with them. I imagine if we come across demons and whatnot, he'll be quite eager to destroy them. I could see the possibility of affiliation with the Seekers, if only because he will want to find a place to offload gear and he's always looking for a quick buck.

Primarily the Horns, though.


----------



## Voadam

Sorry for the abscence, a ton of work stuff with a big Supreme Court day and my publication deadline.


----------



## hafrogman

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Can everyone who is interested in an affiliation please let me know asap? Please specify which group your PC would be interested in joining. Thanks!




None of the established ones looked like a fit for Keoni, so unless you want to create the Double-Super-Secret-Bronze-Dragon-Underground affiliation for him. . .

I kind of like the idea of a bunch of metalic dragons living secretly among the peoples of the world, but maybe that's just me.


----------



## GwydapLlew

Voadam said:
			
		

> Sorry for the abscence, a ton of work stuff with a big Supreme Court day and my publication deadline.




...

I suddenly feel like a slacker.


----------



## hafrogman

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> I suddenly feel like a slacker.




Bah, the Supreme Court isn't anything special.  It's just like the regular court with added Sour Cream. . .

At least that's what Taco Bell has taught me that Supreme means.


----------



## Rhun

I could see Anar being interested in affiliations with the Dawn Council (considering he would like to be a noble), the Seekers (as he is definitely interested in treasure hunting), and possibly Zelkarune's Horns (although perhaps not until he becomes a better fighter).


----------



## stonegod

There are more affiliations down the line with at least one of the more recent Dragons, though they are not Sasserine-based IIRC. No secret dragon cabal, though.


----------



## Legildur

I'd already flagged in Bael's background an affiliation for Bael with the Withwardens as a way of explaining his current experience point total and also to provide incentive as to why he would take up adventuring.


----------



## Malvoisin

Voadam said:
			
		

> Sorry for the abscence, a ton of work stuff with a big Supreme Court day and my publication deadline.



Ummm...wow. Sounds important. No apologies needed!


----------



## Malvoisin

hafrogman said:
			
		

> None of the established ones looked like a fit for Keoni, so unless you want to create the Double-Super-Secret-Bronze-Dragon-Underground affiliation for him. . .
> 
> I kind of like the idea of a bunch of metalic dragons living secretly among the peoples of the world, but maybe that's just me.



Don't worry about deciding not to pursue an affiliation, hafrogman. There's no mandate to do so.

Honestly, I expect that most of the affiliation material for the game will be ghosted through, behind the scenes, or, even handled out of character. I don't want the game to get too side-tracked with individual affiliation role-playing, because that's only fun for the players directly involved.

Having said that, here's where we stand on the issue...

Col....Seekers
Chongo....Zelkarune's Horns
Bael...Witchwardens
Anar...Dawn Council
Keoni...none
Kalen...none?

I know some of you expressed interest in more than one possible group, but I think the above shows the best fit...and the most diversity. 

Each of you can let me know how you want to pursue your affiliations during party 'down time.'


----------



## Legildur

For Bael, the affiliation serves two meta purposes (aside from being a good fit): firstly, as background for how he accumulated experience points without having to battle some giant demon pony spider??? and, secondly, as a plot hook for the DM to lever on.

However, no doubt as I become more familiar with the game and involved, I will think of reasons IC to seek assistance via the affiliation.  And it's already provided a hook for Col to lever on in terms of PC background meetings.

That being said, I'm sure that the Witchwardens might ask Bael to investigate something or obtain intelligence through the course of his adventuring


----------



## stonegod

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Having said that, here's where we stand on the issue...
> 
> Col....Seekers
> 
> Each of you can let me know how you want to pursue your affiliations during party 'down time.'



Col will probably turn to them when his normal means of research start drying up. He's probably heard of them by now, but not a member, as he doesn't really have any juice arcane secrets yet or tie in.



			
				Legildur said:
			
		

> However, no doubt as I become more familiar with the game and involved, I will think of reasons IC to seek assistance via the affiliation.  And it's already provided a hook for Col to lever on in terms of PC background meetings.)



Yeah, but they'll never let Col join since he cannot arcanely cast (even if he goes for the unholy archivist-warlock hybrid build).


----------



## Legildur

stonegod said:
			
		

> even if he goes for the unholy archivist-warlock hybrid build.



That's sounds awesome.  What will be even better is if we are all still posting when you get to the point where you can actually build that!


----------



## stonegod

Legildur said:
			
		

> That's sounds awesome.  What will be even better is if we are all still posting when you get to the point where you can actually build that!



A man can dream


----------



## Rhun

Legildur said:
			
		

> That's sounds awesome.  What will be even better is if we are all still posting when you get to the point where you can actually build that!




Legildur, stop trying to jinx us here, man...we just got this game back udnerway!


----------



## Legildur

Rhun said:
			
		

> Legildur, stop trying to jinx us here, man...we just got this game back udnerway!



Sorry dude!


----------



## Rhun

Legildur said:
			
		

> Sorry dude!





It's alright. I'm just enjoying this game! Don't want any premature endings.


----------



## Rhun

Guys, should Anar spend some of his cash on a CLW potion, or should I save the gold for when we can purchase a Wand? I assume that may be a while, so a potion may be the best bet at this time?


----------



## stonegod

Rhun said:
			
		

> Guys, should Anar spend some of his cash on a CLW potion, or should I save the gold for when we can purchase a Wand? I assume that may be a while, so a potion may be the best bet at this time?



750/6 is 125 each. Lavinia promised us somewhere between 100-200 gp, didn't she? So we would be able to get a wand at that price, though it would be a good chunk of that reward (meaning no upgrades on weapons, more spells, etc.). But probably needful.

I'd say getting one potion might be a good idea.


----------



## Rhun

stonegod said:
			
		

> I'd say getting one potion might be a good idea.




Yeah, especially if we have to best this "guardian" before we can get our reward.


----------



## stonegod

I just realized we forgot to talk about splitting the loot IC before we separated. Col'd suggest splitting the seventh share amongst the boat six, FYI. Silly new people can get their own gold.


----------



## stonegod

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> *hafrogman* and *Voadam*, feel free to yet indicate if you want Keoni or Kalen to do anything specific. The next post will come out later tonight, or early tomorrow morning.



Voadam is usually a weekday poster, so he may post-date downtime if you update tonight. Not that that is a bad thing.


----------



## Verbatim

[sblock=more money making tips]Make sure Keoni is there to charm some people into some pretty sweet bets on Chongo's first fight. With any luck, you guys can make enough coins to cover the cost of the stuffing and have some left over.[/sblock]

*still in pursuit of you guys having overflowing pockets*


----------



## stonegod

I've updated Col's inventory, adding tracking info (based upon halfrogman's), and updated his journal (which I'm sure the Seekers are going to love reading, eventually).


----------



## Legildur

Verbatim said:
			
		

> [sblock=more money making tips]Make sure Keoni is there to charm some people into some pretty sweet bets on Chongo's first fight. With any luck, you guys can make enough coins to cover the cost of the stuffing and have some left over.[/sblock]
> 
> *still in pursuit of you guys having overflowing pockets*



LOL! Our own guardian angel..... I love it!


----------



## Malvoisin

stonegod said:
			
		

> I just realized we forgot to talk about splitting the loot IC before we separated. Col'd suggest splitting the seventh share amongst the boat six, FYI. Silly new people can get their own gold.



I think we can safely just assume that this conversation took place. Damash will have gratefully received his share. With Nicolai not available to claim his seventh share, this would increase the value of each share (divided six ways) to 68 gp, 7 sp, 5 cp. You all can adjust your character sheets accordingly.



			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> Voadam is usually a weekday poster, so he may post-date downtime if you update tonight. Not that that is a bad thing.



Indeed.   The post likely will come tonight. And, back-posting is fine with me. Encouraged, even.


----------



## Malvoisin

Agh, double post. Curses!


----------



## Malvoisin

stonegod said:
			
		

> I've updated Col's inventory, adding tracking info (based upon halfrogman's), and updated his journal (which I'm sure the Seekers are going to love reading, eventually).



Nicely done! I do like seeing the ol' character sheets given some TLC, like this.

Makes my job easier.


----------



## Verbatim

Legildur said:
			
		

> LOL! Our own guardian angel..... I love it!




I do what I can...just don't let me overstep myself is all I ask. Last thing I want to do is be _that_ guy from the peanut gallery.


----------



## Rhun

Verbatim said:
			
		

> I do what I can...just don't let me overstep myself is all I ask. Last thing I want to do is be _that_ guy from the peanut gallery.





It's all good, Verbatim! Your wisdom is much appreciated!


----------



## Legildur

Rhun said:
			
		

> It's all good, Verbatim! Your wisdom is much appreciated!



Hear! Hear!


----------



## Verbatim

*wiping tears*

You like me...you really like me....


----------



## Malvoisin

Any player inclined toward pursuing an affiliation should add a line for Afiliation Score to his character sheet.

At present, Affiliation Scores stand as follows:

Chongo (Zelkarune's Horns) - 0.5 (Applicant)
Bael (Witchwardens) - 0.5
Col (The Seekers) - 0.5
Anar (Dawn Council) - 1

All of the current scores are derived from character level only, except for Anar who gets a bonus for his high Charisma score. A score of 4 is required before any sort of official membership begins.

If you want ideas for specific things your characters can do to increase their scores, just ask! I am open to your own ideas, as well (i.e., stuffing a dead rhagodessa and presenting it as a gift to the Horns...that sort of thing.)


----------



## GwydapLlew

Chongo's sheet is updated!


----------



## stonegod

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Any player inclined toward pursuing an affiliation should add a line for Afiliation Score to his character sheet.Col (The Seekers) - 0.5
> If you want ideas for specific things your characters can do to increase their scores, just ask! I am open to your own ideas, as well (i.e., stuffing a dead rhagodessa and presenting it as a gift to the Horns...that sort of thing.)



Noted (its below his prayerbook). Col's probably not going to rise quickly due to skill ranks as they are all in things he doesn't consider primary, but levels and magic are the fastest route anyway. 

As posted IC, some of Col's notes may are may not be of interest to them in the future. They want his journals (or his "copies" of them, anyway) as SOP, but some gems may be worth more sometimes. We'll see.


----------



## Malvoisin

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> Chongo's sheet is updated!



Thank you!


----------



## Malvoisin

stonegod said:
			
		

> Noted (its below his prayerbook). Col's probably not going to rise quickly due to skill ranks as they are all in things he doesn't consider primary, but levels and magic are the fastest route anyway.
> 
> As posted IC, some of Col's notes may are may not be of interest to them in the future. They want his journals (or his "copies" of them, anyway) as SOP, but some gems may be worth more sometimes. We'll see.



Just so. I intend to use the info from Dragon #348 as a basis for earning affiliation points, but I'm certainly open to my players finding new and inventive ways to earn them as well.


----------



## Legildur

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Just so. I intend to use the info from Dragon #348 as a basis for earning affiliation points, but I'm certainly open to my players finding new and inventive ways to earn them as well.



Any guidelines for those of us without Dragon #348??


----------



## Malvoisin

Legildur said:
			
		

> Any guidelines for those of us without Dragon #348??



Sure...

For the Witchwardens, the simplest way to increase one's standing is to advance in character level, and thereby, gain the ability to cast more powerful arcane spells.

Also...

-put more ranks in Knowledge (Arcana)
-donate magical items to the guild (1000+ gp value)
-research or uncover new arcane spells

And, I'm open to any ideas you may have, as well.


----------



## GwydapLlew

Legildur said:
			
		

> Any guidelines for those of us without Dragon #348??




I'll post the tables in a second.


----------



## GwydapLlew

*Affiliation: The Dawn Council*

Character level: + 1/2 level
5+ ranks in Diplomacy: +1/2
10+ ranks in Diplomacy: +1
Charisma 13+: +1/2
Academy Graduate Feat: +1/2
Wealth: +1/40,000 gp
Landowner: +1
Marries into a family whose head is an affiliation member: +1
Exposes a plot to harm Sasserine: +1
Saves the life of a member who has an affiliation score of 21 or higher: +2

Chaotic alignment: -1
Associates with known members of the Scarlet Brotherhood: -2
Found guilty of a minor crime: -2
Found guilty of a major crime: -8
Found guilty of treason: -20


----------



## GwydapLlew

*Affiliation: The Seekers*

*Requirements:* Tithe 10% of your income and submit journals on a monthly basis.

Character level: +1/2 level
Ability to read and write in a "dead" language: +1/2 each
5+ ranks in Appraise: +1/2
5+ ranks in Knowledge (geography): +1/2
5+ ranks in Knowledge (history): +1/2
Completes a mission assigned by master Seeker: +1
Donates magic item to Seeker lodge: +1/5,000 gp
Wins crucial lodge debate (opposed Diplomacy check) with rival Seeker: +2

Reveals Seeker secrets to non-member: -2
Loses crucial lodge debate (opposed Diplomacy check) with rival Seeker: -4
Wrecks a ship: -4


----------



## GwydapLlew

*Affiliation: The Witchwardens*

*Requirement:* 20 gp application fee

Character level: +1/2 level
Knack for Magic Feat: +1
5+ ranks in Knowledge (arcana): +1
Can cast arcane spells of 3rd level or higher: +1
Can cast arcane spells of 5th level or higher: +2
Donates magic item worth 1,000 gp or more to the guild: +1/item, max of 3/year
Research or discover a new arcane spell: +1/spell, max of 5/year
Member of the Dawn Council affiliation: +2

Member of any other affiliation (other than Dawn Council): -4/affiliation
Fail to assist Sasserine against a magical threat: -4
Unable to cast an arcane spell: -20


----------



## stonegod

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> *Requirements:* Tithe 10% of your income and submit journals on a monthly basis.
> Ability to read and write in a "dead" language: +1/2 each



Yeah, these are the two that are a bit off. first, what is a "Dead" language (its not any of the standard languages, I'm thinking, and there is no guidance on what is). And given Col has no monthly income, that should be easy. 

Oh, wait. They want my 'walk'n around money', don't they.


----------



## GwydapLlew

*Affiliation: Zelkarune's Horns*

*Requirements:* 10 gp initiation fee and fight a match in the arena.

Character level: +1/2 level
Arena Blood Feat: +1
BAB +5: +1
Win a fight in the arena: +1, max 2/month
Win 10 consecutive fights in arena: +4 (once only)
Donate a trophy from a non-humanoid enemy: +1, max 1/month
Recover a requested creature for the organization: +2

Lose a fight in the arena: -2
Fail to fight or recover a creature to fight in the arena: -1/month beyond 3.


----------



## GwydapLlew

stonegod said:
			
		

> Yeah, these are the two that are a bit off. first, what is a "Dead" language (its not any of the standard languages, I'm thinking, and there is no guidance on what is). And given Col has no monthly income, that should be easy.
> 
> Oh, wait. They want my 'walk'n around money', don't they.




Ancient Flann, Ancient Suel, etc. Those are the 'dead' languages in Greyhawk. Olman. That sort of thing.


----------



## Legildur

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> Knack for Magic Feat: +1



Can someone please tell me about this feat?  Brief description, prerequisites and source?


----------



## stonegod

Legildur said:
			
		

> Can someone please tell me about this feat?  Brief description, prerequisites and source?



its in the Player's Guide to the Savage Tide. I think you downloaded it; its from the Noble District.


----------



## GwydapLlew

Legildur said:
			
		

> Can someone please tell me about this feat?  Brief description, prerequisites and source?




It's a District Feat for Sasserine. It's from the Savage Tide Player's Guide. Give me a second and I'll post it.


----------



## Legildur

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> It's a District Feat for Sasserine. It's from the Savage Tide Player's Guide. Give me a second and I'll post it.



Thanks to Stonegod I found it in the guide (never even thought about looking in that!).

Noble district and Bael is Sunrise district, so not eligible anyway (no big problem).

Thanks all.


----------



## Malvoisin

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> Ancient Flann, Ancient Suel, etc. Those are the 'dead' languages in Greyhawk. Olman. That sort of thing.



Right, these are what I was thinking of too...

Thanks for posting those tables, Gwyd!!!


----------



## GwydapLlew

Mal,

In Dragon #350, there is a new affiliation: Emerald Crest. Have you seen it? Basically, it's explorers and sailors and whatnot. Chongo would be interested in that as well.


----------



## Malvoisin

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> Mal,
> 
> In Dragon #350, there is a new affiliation: Emerald Crest. Have you seen it? Basically, it's explorers and sailors and whatnot. Chongo would be interested in that as well.



I do have it, and it's fine if Chongo is interested. There's no reason a PC can't have more than one affiliation.

Perhaps this one might be appealing for Keoni as well?


----------



## Verbatim

To bad there isn't a better fitting merchant guild, or you guys could quickly rack up the points with it just from the simple act of adventruing.  Especially as you travel to the different places, APs are great for moving everyone around, and could even start making trade routes to further pad your pockets.

Perhaps with Anar trying to warm Lady V's hearts, she might invest in such a venture with you guys.


----------



## stonegod

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> I do have it, and it's fine if Chongo is interested. There's no reason a PC can't have more than one affiliation.



Except for the PHBII -10 penalty on more than one affiliation.


----------



## GwydapLlew

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Perhaps with Anar trying to warm Lady V's hearts, she might invest in such a venture with you guys.




Well, Mal *did* start the next post with 'pregnant.'   

"Anar may talk good talk, but Chongo think she want /real/ man."


----------



## Verbatim

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> Well, Mal *did* start the next post with 'pregnant.'
> 
> "Anar may talk good talk, but Chongo think she want /real/ man."




*looks at ten foot pole*

Nah...still leaving that one alone..


----------



## GwydapLlew

Verbatim said:
			
		

> *looks at ten foot pole*
> 
> Nah...still leaving that one alone..




*ahem* Primary weapon = spear.


----------



## Verbatim

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> *ahem* Primary weapon = spear.




*throws in towel*

And that is why you win...


----------



## Malvoisin

stonegod said:
			
		

> Except for the PHBII -10 penalty on more than one affiliation.



Oops, missed that. Sorry, Gwyd.


----------



## Malvoisin

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> Well, Mal *did* start the next post with 'pregnant.'
> 
> "Anar may talk good talk, but Chongo think she want /real/ man."



It's my wife's fault. I have pregnancy on the brain.


----------



## stonegod

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> It's my wife's fault. I have pregnancy on the brain.



Last I checked, it takes two to tango....


----------



## GwydapLlew

Aw, Leg! Once Bael starts throwing spells around, we'll warm to you!


----------



## stonegod

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> Aw, Leg! Once Bael starts throwing spells around, we'll warm to you!



Especially if its an orb of fire!


----------



## GwydapLlew

stonegod said:
			
		

> Especially if its an orb of fire!




There is no :drumroll: smiley on this board. That makes Chongo sad.


----------



## Legildur

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> There is no :drumroll: smiley on this board. That makes Chongo sad.



I know what you mean.  I post on another board about cars, and they have literally pages of active smilies - one for ANY occasion, and not all them are grandma friendly


----------



## stonegod

Mal: Col's journal uses an arbitrary date for his journals, on a rough guess for time of year (late summer) and actual year (from the old paizo boards). Feel free to correct him.


----------



## Malvoisin

stonegod said:
			
		

> Mal: Col's journal uses an arbitrary date for his journals, on a rough guess for time of year (late summer) and actual year (from the old paizo boards). Feel free to correct him.



I hadn't thought about it, to be honest, and your assumptions are as good as any. Let's go with that.


----------



## Rhun

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> Ancient Flann, Ancient Suel, etc. Those are the 'dead' languages in Greyhawk. Olman. That sort of thing.





I believe there is a list of five or six "dead" languages in my old Greyhawk books from back in the day (the circa 1983 boxed set). I'll post them when I get home tonight.


----------



## hafrogman

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Perhaps this one might be appealing for Keoni as well?




It doesn't really seem like a good fit either, none of the skills involved are the kind of things I'd expect Keoni to spend time on, and I just can't see him as an admiral or captain.

Perhaps later Dragons will have a better affiliation for him.


----------



## Malvoisin

hafrogman said:
			
		

> It doesn't really seem like a good fit either, none of the skills involved are the kind of things I'd expect Keoni to spend time on, and I just can't see him as an admiral or captain.
> 
> Perhaps later Dragons will have a better affiliation for him.



That's fine, hafrogman. No pressure from me one way or the other.


----------



## Voadam

Kalen's too much of an individualist to seriously join groups. I can see him working with individual mentors and friends, but not really organizations. If he did he wouldn't really take it seriously and might just be casing the joint or looking for potential marks.


----------



## hafrogman

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> That's fine, hafrogman. No pressure from me one way or the other.




So you say, but I know the truth.  I'm playing in a game set at the seaside.  I can feel the pier pressure!


----------



## stonegod

Voadam said:
			
		

> Kalen's too much of an individualist to seriously join groups. I can see him working with individual mentors and friends, but not really organizations. If he did he wouldn't really take it seriously and might just be casing the joint or looking for potential marks.



Col's individualistic too, but he sees the Seekers as mutually beneficial---he gets their library, magic, and other resources and they get... um... money?


----------



## Malvoisin

hafrogman said:
			
		

> So you say, but I know the truth.  I'm playing in a game set at the seaside.  I can feel the pier pressure!



*groan*


----------



## hafrogman

Just a point, when an enemy acts alone at the top of the initiative, it might be best to simply post its action, that way we can react more acurately.

My actions will vary depending on if the snake attacks someone.


----------



## Rhun

hafrogman said:
			
		

> if the snake attacks someone.





Hopefully Chongo.


----------



## GwydapLlew

Rhun said:
			
		

> Hopefully Chongo.




Hey!

I mean - "Chongo like pretty snake. Maybe it give Chongo hug?"

(If the encounters keep going this way, I may just have to take the blasted brawler PrC.)


----------



## Voadam

"I'll bravely guard the lady, Anar and Col you go run up there with Chongo."

Fist giant Vermin pones, now iron Constructs. I'm betting some undead then plant creatures to complete the mind affecting immune quadrology followed by high SR outsiders lie in the future for this beguiler to dazzle. 

At least I get mage armor.


----------



## Malvoisin

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Just a point, when an enemy acts alone at the top of the initiative, it might be best to simply post its action, that way we can react more acurately.
> 
> My actions will vary depending on if the snake attacks someone.



Good idea, I'll probably do that in the future. I don't have time to post the results of the action right now, but it is a safe assumption that the snake will attack someone.

Probably Chongo...


----------



## Malvoisin

Voadam said:
			
		

> "I'll bravely guard the lady, Anar and Col you go run up there with Chongo."
> 
> Fist giant Vermin pones, now iron Constructs. I'm betting some undead then plant creatures to complete the mind affecting immune quadrology followed by high SR outsiders lie in the future for this beguiler to dazzle.
> 
> At least I get mage armor.



Sorry, Voadam. But be patient, there will be plenty of opportunities for Kalen's specialized skills to shine!


----------



## Voadam

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> Hey!
> 
> I mean - "Chongo like pretty snake. Maybe it give Chongo hug?"




It might have improved grab, though cobra's aren't constrictors so probably just alchemical poison injectors in its fangs. No hugs for Chongo. But maybe a kiss.


----------



## Voadam

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Sorry, Voadam. But be patient, there will be plenty of opportunities for Kalen's specialized skills to shine!




No problem, its the risk of playing a beguiler. I'd've been surprised if we didn't hit high sr or those four types of monsters at all in the campaign. When I get those bonus spells though I'll have to look for enchantment's that give morale bonuses so I can buff the party for things I can't dazzle directly.


----------



## GwydapLlew

Voadam said:
			
		

> It might have improved grab, though cobra's aren't constrictors so probably just alchemical poison injectors in its fangs. No hugs for Chongo. But maybe a kiss.




Oooh! Oooh! I can't wait! 

Mal: Chongo falls dead, green venom running out of the rather large punctures made by the metallic snake.


----------



## Malvoisin

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> Oooh! Oooh! I can't wait!
> 
> Mal: Chongo falls dead, green venom running out of the rather large punctures made by the metallic snake.



He may indeed, we shall see...


----------



## stonegod

Voadam said:
			
		

> No problem, its the risk of playing a beguiler. I'd've been surprised if we didn't hit high sr or those four types of monsters at all in the campaign. When I get those bonus spells though I'll have to look for enchantment's that give morale bonuses so I can buff the party for things I can't dazzle directly.



I just realized something the other day though: Unless I read this wrong, constructs and undead are susceptible to figments, as they are not mind affecting. So illusions of stuff, as opposed to purely mental effects.


----------



## hafrogman

Voadam said:
			
		

> Fist giant Vermin pones, now iron Constructs. I'm betting some undead then plant creatures to complete the mind affecting immune quadrology followed by high SR outsiders lie in the future for this beguiler to dazzle.




You forgot oozes.


----------



## Voadam

stonegod said:
			
		

> I just realized something the other day though: Unless I read this wrong, constructs and undead are susceptible to figments, as they are not mind affecting. So illusions of stuff, as opposed to purely mental effects.




True, and all the illusion defenses like mirror image, invisibility, and blur are still good. While I could create a distracting spider pony for it to go after that would only last until it struck and interacted with it.

If Lavinia can just tell it to stop however I think that would work out best.


----------



## Voadam

hafrogman said:
			
		

> You forgot oozes.




So I have. I guess that makes it the D&D quintology of mind immune.  

Mind immune should really be reserved for mindless, not for these types in general IMO. Treants should be susceptible to charm monster and detect thoughts should work on sentient undead.


----------



## GwydapLlew

Voadam said:
			
		

> If Lavinia can just tell it to stop however I think that would work out best.




Oh definitely. Unfortunately, Chongo can't really express that.


----------



## Malvoisin

Good thing Lavinia put an end to the fight, eh? Yeah, like you guys needed any help...that iron cobra wasn't going to last much longer with the beating you were putting on it, anyway.

100 xp for everybody, total of 475 now.


----------



## hafrogman

It was able to be critted?


----------



## Malvoisin

hafrogman said:
			
		

> It was able to be critted?



No, I just caught myself and fixed it.   

Was hoping to correct the IC post before anyone noticed. Darn you, hafrogman!   

Same end result, though.


----------



## stonegod

Col doesn't know what yer all were frett'n 'bout.


----------



## Rhun

Stupid Damage Resistance! 

It's all good, though. Apparently Lady Lavinia doesn't want us dead. Yet.


----------



## GwydapLlew

Speaking as the target of its attack, I'm rather glad it missed me.


----------



## Malvoisin

stonegod:

That is a wonderful combat map you've got going over in your Expedition to Castle Ravenloft game. How are you making those?


----------



## Rhun

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> stonegod:
> 
> That is a wonderful combat map you've got going over in your Expedition to Castle Ravenloft game. How are you making those?





I think the map itself must have been found on some site for the game, since Endur is using the same thing for his Castle Ravenloft game. I'm guessing Stonegod is just opening the file in a paint program and adding his PCs to it.


----------



## stonegod

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> stonegod:
> 
> That is a wonderful combat map you've got going over in your Expedition to Castle Ravenloft game. How are you making those?



Step 1: Harvest the maps from somewhere (Rhun is right that they are all from Wizards for Ravenloft; you'd have to either scan or copy/paste from the Paizo supplements)

Step 2: Use software that has a bunch of layers. I use a Mac, and there is a great piece of software called OmniGraffle; Photoshop, Viso, Illustrator or some other graphic design program should work. I turn on its grid, stretch the scanned map to fit, and then everything lines up nicely.

Step 3: I have a grid layer (w/ the locked map and the grid key), a hidden monster layer, and an everything else layer. Each token is a black circle with 75% opacity and a bold, shadowed letter. I just move things around as appropriate.

Step 4: Export at as an image.

Setting it up takes a bit (but I had some time between Ravenloft coming out and when I actually started), but it is sure pretty.


----------



## hafrogman

If you have Excel, it's really fast to create simple maps there.  Not as elegant as Stonegod's but easier to use than ASCII.  Just create a dot for everyone, move them as needed.  Rooms and other things can just be made with block fill.

This example took less than a minute.


----------



## Rhun

stonegod said:
			
		

> Setting it up takes a bit (but I had some time between Ravenloft coming out and when I actually started), but it is sure pretty.




Well, it can't take any longer than the way I make my own battle maps in excel! And they look a whole lot nicer.


----------



## Rhun

hafrogman said:
			
		

> If you have Excel, it's really fast to create simple maps there.  Not as elegant as Stonegod's but easier to use than ASCII.  Just create a dot for everyone, move them as needed.  Rooms and other things can just be made with block fill.





Yeah, this is what I do. I had never thought about using excel for maps until Lord_Raven showed me how. It works pretty good.


----------



## GwydapLlew

I like the Photoshop options, but I can't justify the price tag for it. *sniff*

The Exel maps are very basic, but work quite well. I've had to do ASCII maps in the past, and they are a PITA to deal with!


----------



## stonegod

Rhun said:
			
		

> Well, it can't take any longer than the way I make my own battle maps in excel! And they look a whole lot nicer.



The initial setup is a pain (for Ravenloft, I have to edit out the original monster positions; not such an issue for other maps). I use tokens just like in Excel, but Excel doesn't have layering so I can't toggle things on and off. Not a big deal, but a nice feature for me (I know where the hidden beasties are).

Edit: The point I was trying to make is that its pretty easy after the setup.


----------



## stonegod

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> I like the Photoshop options, but I can't justify the price tag for it. *sniff*



OmniGraffle is free...

...with purchase of a Mac.


----------



## GwydapLlew

stonegod said:
			
		

> OmniGraffle is free...
> 
> ...with purchase of a Mac.




Where's a :hammer: smiley when you need one?


----------



## hafrogman

stonegod said:
			
		

> OmniGraffle is free...
> 
> ...with purchase of a Mac.



Always read the fine print.


----------



## Voadam

"*Ooh! A shiny hidden lever*."


----------



## GwydapLlew

Voadam said:
			
		

> "*Ooh! A shiny hidden lever*."




PULL IT! PULL IT!


----------



## Malvoisin

Voadam said:
			
		

> "*Ooh! A shiny hidden lever*."



I just went ahead and assumed Kalen would activate this switch, just to get you guys into the next room. Don't worry and go thinking that I'll always assume your characters pull every lever or switch that they may come across.


----------



## Malvoisin

I'm enjoying reading your efforts to figure out this riddle...you're definitely on the right track. Keep working on it!


----------



## GwydapLlew

Poor Chongo. People keep handing around the note.


----------



## stonegod

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> Poor Chongo. People keep handing around the note.



Don't be learn'n yer letters, lad. They just be confus'n you. You 'andle the 'aevy stuff.


----------



## Voadam

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> I just went ahead and assumed Kalen would activate this switch, just to get you guys into the next room. Don't worry and go thinking that I'll always assume your characters pull every lever or switch that they may come across.




Its a pretty safe assumption.   There might be a pause to see what its connected to first if there is time, but in a chaotic combat Kalen might throw a random lever hoping to open a pit beneath an opponent or to tilt the room and dump everyone off their feet.

Although I guess Kalen wouldn't pull secret levers while in an audience with a king, he'd just hold that impulse until things went wrong and he needs some chaos to give him an opportunity to get out.


----------



## GwydapLlew

Please don't assume Chongo is going to jump out and do things without asking all the time!


----------



## GwydapLlew

I, for one, welcome our new Rotating Pillar overlords.


----------



## Rhun

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> I, for one, welcome our new Rotating Pillar overlords.




As long as they pay well, its all good!


----------



## GwydapLlew

I think Chongo is going to start having a lot more internal monologues.


----------



## Rhun

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> I think Chongo is going to start having a lot more internal monologues.





Excellent. Your last post was great.


----------



## Legildur

Rhun said:
			
		

> Excellent. Your last post was great.



Seconded.

And 3 cheers for Mad Col!


----------



## Rhun

Legildur said:
			
		

> Seconded.
> 
> And 3 cheers for Mad Col!





HUZZAH!


----------



## stonegod

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> I think Chongo is going to start having a lot more internal monologues.



My half-orc idiot savant Tondrek has a lot of internal monologues; pretty much a requirement if your Int/Wis/Cha < 8 (or at least seems that way). 

BTW: 2 bonus points to who first ids where my modified "No doom today..." quote comes from.


----------



## GwydapLlew

stonegod said:
			
		

> BTW: 2 bonus points to who first ids where my modified "No doom today..." quote comes from.




Invader Zim.


----------



## Rhun

stonegod said:
			
		

> My half-orc idiot savant Tondrek has a lot of internal monologues; pretty much a requirement if your Int/Wis/Cha < 8 (or at least seems that way).




Now that you mention it, my half-orc barb/fighter tends to do that more often than my other PCs...


----------



## stonegod

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> Invader Zim.



Not quote. Replace doom with another rhyming word.


----------



## GwydapLlew

stonegod said:
			
		

> Not quote. Replace doom with another rhyming word.




The Tick?


----------



## hafrogman

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> The Tick?




The Tick doesn't rhyme with doom.
The Tick rhymes with JUSTICE!


Perhaps "room"?  There is no room today?  The nativity story!  It's Christmastime!


----------



## stonegod

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> The Tick?





			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> Perhaps "room"?



No and no. Think explosions.


----------



## hafrogman

So: No boom today, boom tomorrow.

Doesn't ring any bells for me.


Edit: Google helps, but I don't really need 2 points, so I'll leave it for someone who ever actually watched it.


----------



## GwydapLlew

hafrogman said:
			
		

> So: No boom today, boom tomorrow.
> 
> Doesn't ring any bells for me.




Oh! Babylon 5. I wasn't thinking.


----------



## stonegod

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> Oh! Babylon 5. I wasn't thinking.



 We have a winner!


----------



## Malvoisin

Guys, I know I covered a lot of ground in my latest IC post, but please feel free to back fill with any discussion you'd like (i.e., the strange journal, getting paid, the conversation with the clerk, etc.) in addition to responding to Lavinia's offer of employment.


----------



## Malvoisin

Experience time!

100 xp for figuring out the riddle of the vault, and accessing Lavinia's (unexpectedly diminished) fortune.

Hooray!


----------



## hafrogman

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> 100 xp for figuring out the riddle of the vault, and accessing Lavinia's (unexpectedly diminished) fortune.




Yay for finally being over half-way to 2nd level.
*does a little dance*


*makes a little love*
*gets down tonight*


----------



## GwydapLlew

Heh. Is this the group scene moment? 

Vanthus...that sounds like the name of a dead man.


----------



## Rhun

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> Vanthus...that sounds like the name of a dead man.





That's what happens when you take Chongo's money!


----------



## Rhun

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yay for finally being over half-way to 2nd level.





Yeah, but that means I have to decide between another level of Rogue, or a level of Fighter. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## hafrogman

Well, I'm sure if you asked nicely, Mal could dock your XP, then you would never have to decide.

*has to choose between level 2 Dragon Shaman or level 2 Dragon Shaman*


----------



## stonegod

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *has to choose between level 2 Dragon Shaman or level 2 Dragon Shaman*



Don't you mean level 2 Dragon Shaman or Dragon Shaman level 2?


----------



## hafrogman

stonegod said:
			
		

> Don't you mean level 2 Dragon Shaman or Dragon Shaman level 2?




No.  That would just be silly.


----------



## GwydapLlew

Heh. I be thinkin' it a wee bit too early to be considerin' a level up. After all, the vampiric octopus lurking in the depths of Sasserine's canals has yet to be fought!


----------



## stonegod

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> Heh. I be thinkin' it a wee bit too early to be considerin' a level up. After all, the vampiric octopus lurking in the depths of Sasserine's canals has yet to be fought!



half-fiendish, half-farspawn, half-draconic, half-troll vampiric octopus, you mean!


----------



## GwydapLlew

stonegod said:
			
		

> half-fiendish, half-farspawn, half-draconic, half-troll vampiric octopus, you mean!




Darn it - I left that part out so Mal didn't think I had read the adventure!


----------



## Rhun

I don't think Anar has anything he wants to buy right off with his coin...he will donate his share to Col for a Wand of Cure Light Wounds if that is what the group decides to do. Otherwise, I think he will saves his cash. A mithral shirt is high on his agenda once he has the money.


----------



## stonegod

Col will probably sulk home and write down what he remembers for latter. 

Actually, he might try to get and or scribe a spell or two, but I'll have to do some research to figure what 'e wants.

That is unless folks wanted to pitch in 125 gp each for a wand of _cure light_.


----------



## Rhun

stonegod said:
			
		

> That is unless folks wanted to pitch in 125 gp each for a wand of _cure light_.





As noted above, Anar is definitely in on that. I can't think of anything else that may save our bacon for a bargain.


----------



## Legildur

Consider Bael's contribution to that as a given!


----------



## stonegod

I'll wait on the rest (its a significant investment), of course. Either way, I won't be holding on to the money long. Archivists burn through quickly.


----------



## Verbatim

[sblock=peanut cash fund]Perhaps before all the money is spent, a few discreet wagers could be placed on Chongo's upcoming pit fight. I am thinking the wand might practically pay for itself...[/sblock]


----------



## GwydapLlew

Chongo would contribute to a wand as well. Not falling down is always better than falling down.


----------



## hafrogman

I'll put in for the wand.  The problem with wagering on Chongo is 

a) he might lose (sorry, but it's true)
b) it's been stated that they'll be mostly handwaived into the background.  If we start fiddling with the betting, that might have to be revised, to the detriment of the campaign I feel.  (no offense Gwyd, but Chongo fighting a battle alone does not make good pbp)


----------



## Verbatim

As the lurker who brought up the betting thing, I will apologize for starting that aspect of things. Just thought it might give a little RPing chance, among many you guys already do,  to anchor the group more with each other. Something along the lines of you all going to the fight and using your abilities to make sure he did win.

The aura's to bolster his abilities when he entered the area of effectiveness, a well placed charm to take a larger bet than normal, Col analyzing the beast/man for any known weaknesses, that sort of thing.

But from the lurker row, I know I can "Hollywood"ize this a great deal more than might be allowed, and will work on not poking the anthill as often as I do...


----------



## hafrogman

I didn't mean to imply it was a BAD idea, nothing to apologize for, I just don't think it'll work out quite as easily as you visualize.


----------



## stonegod

I'm waiting for Kalen/Voadam to check in before committing to the wand, though that appears to be the consensus. Voadam's been around, but I guess he's still busy with crazy courtroom antics.


----------



## Voadam

I'll chip in on the wand.

I've got to write up an outlook 2007 piece for our news publication detailing important environmental law cases so the next two weeks will be a little ugly on time for me until I finish that and take my family away on Christmas vacation for a week. And I don't expect to be online during that vacation at all.

Normally Wednesdays is my normal clearing date for my weekly publication and I work from home (at the local library) on Thursdays so those are my most pressing normal work week days when I am not as present online. And this game has a very high post rate for a pbp game, which is great but makes it a little tough to jump back into quickly.


----------



## stonegod

Not an issue; just glad to hear from our favorite charmer. 

Looks like we'll go wand shopp'n then.


----------



## Malvoisin

Voadam said:
			
		

> I'll chip in on the wand.
> 
> I've got to write up an outlook 2007 piece for our news publication detailing important environmental law cases so the next two weeks will be a little ugly on time for me until I finish that and take my family away on Christmas vacation for a week. And I don't expect to be online during that vacation at all.
> 
> Normally Wednesdays is my normal clearing date for my weekly publication and I work from home (at the local library) on Thursdays so those are my most pressing normal work week days when I am not as present online. And this game has a very high post rate for a pbp game, which is great but makes it a little tough to jump back into quickly.



I hope things aren't going so fast that you're feeling lost, Voadam. Believe me, I understand having important commitments. Those things certainly have to come first. Still, if you think it's needed, I could try to slow things down a bit. Just a bit, though. I think the game is really moving nicely, and I don't want to break the enthusiasm or momentum. Still, thanks for letting us know what's up with you.


----------



## stonegod

Mal: I edited Col's post to account for where he actually got the wand.


----------



## Malvoisin

stonegod said:
			
		

> Mal: I edited Col's post to account for where he actually got the wand.



Sorry for the assumption, didn't mean to make you edit your thoughts. It's not really important where the wand comes from...I guess I'm just trying to throw out as many locations in Sasserine as I can.

Having said that, great post, man. Enjoyed reading it.


----------



## stonegod

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Sorry for the assumption, didn't mean to make you edit your thoughts. It's not really important where the wand comes from...I guess I'm just trying to throw out as many locations in Sasserine as I can.



Not an issue. I was writing at the same time, so I didn't want some disconnect. 



			
				Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Having said that, great post, man. Enjoyed reading it.



Col and Tondrek are my favorite two character's to write for. They're both so... differently minded.



			
				Malvoisin said:
			
		

> tithe of his income



This is the part that is a bit confusion with the affiliation, but I assume this means either (1) 10% of his fixed income [the 100 gp a month stipend] or (2) of his total income (treasure, etc.). The later will be harder to calculate, of course. Thoughts?


----------



## Malvoisin

stonegod said:
			
		

> This is the part that is a bit confusion with the affiliation, but I assume this means either (1) 10% of his fixed income [the 100 gp a month stipend] or (2) of his total income (treasure, etc.). The later will be harder to calculate, of course. Thoughts?



I'd assume a tenth of his monthly stipend would suffice, as his other income would be much harder to verify. That 10 gp a month would suffice to meet the qualification to maintain membership, as far as I'm concerned. Of course, more generous donations (monetary or otherwise) might net some additional affiliation points.


----------



## stonegod

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> I'd assume a tenth of his monthly stipend would suffice, as his other income would be much harder to verify. That 10 gp a month would suffice to meet the qualification to maintain membership, as far as I'm concerned. Of course, more generous donations (monetary or otherwise) might net some additional affiliation points.



Indeed, indeed. "You do be need'n that thar rod of win'n da game! It be carsed you see. Really. I got some friends, yar, that would be will'n to take it off yer hand, yar."


----------



## Legildur

Hey, Stonegod, just let me add to the impending chorus that Col's posts are awesome.  Enjoying that heaps!

Mal, I've adjusted Bael's sheet to reflect the Witchwardens application fee and his share of the Wand of CLW.


----------



## Rhun

I am forced to add my voice to the refrain that Col's posts rock! Excellent job, Stonegod. 


I've subtracted the 125gp from Anar's char sheet to reflect his share of the wand.


----------



## GwydapLlew

Character sheet updated!


----------



## Malvoisin

Thank you for keeping your character sheets up to date, guys!


----------



## GwydapLlew

See, if it were up to Chongo, he'd find a half-dozen guys around town and beat the living bejeezus out them. Once beaten and bruised, he'd explain to them that they have three days to find Vanthus or he'll find them and beat them to within an inch of their lives.

Eventually, someone would find Vanthus. Or Chongo would be put down like a mad dog.


----------



## Rhun

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> See, if it were up to Chongo, he'd find a half-dozen guys around town and beat the living bejeezus out them. Once beaten and bruised, he'd explain to them that they have three days to find Vanthus or he'll find them and beat them to within an inch of their lives.
> 
> Eventually, someone would find Vanthus. Or Chongo would be put down like a mad dog.




Well, we can always try Chongo's tactic one our more reasonable methods fail.


----------



## GwydapLlew

The thot plickens!


----------



## hafrogman

I thot that phrase was the other way round?


----------



## Legildur

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I thot that phrase was the other way round?



The plickens thot???


----------



## Rhun

Legildur said:
			
		

> The plickens thot???





Sounds like a bar down in Shadowshore...


----------



## Legildur

Rhun said:
			
		

> Sounds like a bar down in Shadowshore...



Particularly after a few ales


----------



## Rhun

Legildur said:
			
		

> Particularly after a few ales




Indeed.


----------



## Voadam

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> I hope things aren't going so fast that you're feeling lost, Voadam. Believe me, I understand having important commitments. Those things certainly have to come first. Still, if you think it's needed, I could try to slow things down a bit. Just a bit, though. I think the game is really moving nicely, and I don't want to break the enthusiasm or momentum. Still, thanks for letting us know what's up with you.




I don't want to break the momentum either, don't deliberately slow down on my account.


----------



## Voadam

I will be away Thursday December 21 through Tuesday January 2.


----------



## Malvoisin

Voadam said:
			
		

> I will be away Thursday December 21 through Tuesday January 2.



Okay, thanks for the notice!


----------



## Verbatim

[sblock=Mal]Just a quick fyi, you have an e-mail from me.[/sblock]


----------



## Malvoisin

Hey guys,

Well, it looks like the party is leaning towards taking up Shefton on his offer to be a guide to Parrot Island. Shefton will provide the transportation, you will just need to pay him 8 more gold, and then decide when you want to go...current day, or next day (if Col wants to change spell selection, etc.)

I'd like to post with a scene advancement later tonight, if possible. Thanks!


----------



## Rhun

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Hey guys,
> 
> Well, it looks like the party is leaning towards taking up Shefton on his offer to be a guide to Parrot Island. Shefton will provide the transportation, you will just need to pay him 8 more gold, and then decide when you want to go...current day, or next day (if Col wants to change spell selection, etc.)
> 
> I'd like to post with a scene advancement later tonight, if possible. Thanks!





This sounds good to me. Anar is ready to proceed.


----------



## Legildur

Bael is satisfied with that plan and ready to go (the joys of being a spontaneous caster).


----------



## stonegod

Legildur said:
			
		

> Bael is satisfied with that plan and ready to go (the joys of being a spontaneous caster).



 

Tamarrow's best, me hearties, else I no be hav'n any spells fer ye you'd want.


----------



## stonegod

Col spent his money.

Edit: and spells. Swapped divine favor for bless.


----------



## Legildur

Bael has deducted 1.3gp from his loot.  Stonegod, got an interesting IC post for you on the other thread.  And if need be, Bael could deduct a further 1.3 gp on Col's behalf.


----------



## stonegod

Legildur said:
			
		

> Bael has deducted 1.3gp from his loot.  Stonegod, got an interesting IC post for you on the other thread.  And if need be, Bael could deduct a further 1.3 gp on Col's behalf.



Col paid (I meant he spent the money on the high falut'n grifter).

Edit: And I got Bael's note in my post. I was already thinking along the same lines.


----------



## GwydapLlew

I'm going to be offline from 12/22/06 through 12/26/06. I may be able to pop in once or twice, but I can't count on it.


----------



## Malvoisin

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> I'm going to be offline from 12/22/06 through 12/26/06. I may be able to pop in once or twice, but I can't count on it.



No prob, Gwyd.

I imagine that through that week, things will slow down on my end, too. Lots going on for the holidays...


----------



## stonegod

I'll be out w/ spotty net access until the 28th. Might be able to check once a day, but probably no more.


----------



## Malvoisin

I just wanted to let you guys know that while I will still have full net access during the holidays, I have no problem slowing things down to accomodate those of you who will be absent or infrequent posters during the next couple of weeks. We'll play it by ear.

Happy Holidays, everybody!


----------



## stonegod

Happy ho ho!

Oh, and I just watched _Pirates of the Carribean_ w/ the folks, so I'm reved up again for game (not that I wasn't before)!


----------



## Legildur

stonegod said:
			
		

> Happy ho ho!
> 
> Oh, and I just watched _Pirates of the Carribean_ w/ the folks, so I'm reved up again for game (not that I wasn't before)!



LOL! Dead Man's Chest DVD was gift today!! Maybe get to it later.


----------



## Legildur

I'll be away for a few days and unlikely to have net access. Mal, can you please NPC Bael in the meantime.


----------



## Malvoisin

Legildur said:
			
		

> I'll be away for a few days and unlikely to have net access. Mal, can you please NPC Bael in the meantime.



Will do, Legildur, but I have a feeling things will be a bit slow during that time anyway.


----------



## GwydapLlew

...evil fertility.


----------



## Malvoisin

Hey all,

Now that the holidays have passed, I'm hoping to be able to get back to a near-daily posting schedule.    

BUT

Today, I have to drive out of town for a funeral, so the second round of combat will have to wait until either tonight or, more likely, tomorrow morning.


----------



## Malvoisin

Hi all,

Got back earlier than expected, so I went ahead and finished up round two, and posted it....

much to Chongo's chagrin...


----------



## stonegod

Sorry to hear about the funeral.

... And Chongo. *Ouch*


----------



## GwydapLlew

Not to sound pessimistic, but about those replacement characters?     

Thank goodness I raged when I did!

_Edit:_ *facepalm* And I'm sorry for your loss. That sounded far more callous than I meant.


----------



## stonegod

Is my assumption correct that the zombie is still munching (and thus grappling) Chongo?


----------



## Malvoisin

stonegod said:
			
		

> Is my assumption correct that the zombie is still munching (and thus grappling) Chongo?



No longer grappling, but the zombie sure does still seem interested in Chongo...much as though he were a succulent roast beef sandwich.


----------



## Legildur

Man, Chongo has had some shocking rolls for his grapple checks.  Now that the zombie is no longer grappling, Bael was tempted to try something with a little more punch, but a missed roll (albeit a touch attack) would mean another round of damage for sure on Chongo!


----------



## GwydapLlew

I've been feeling the love on nonstandard attack rolls lately. The painful love, that is!  :\ 

Last week in an AoW game, I had an unarmed, unarmored prisoner punch me, disarm me of my rapier, and stab me with it. Yeesh.


----------



## Malvoisin

I'm feeling for you on those rolls, Gwyd. Hopefully, Chongo's pals will be able to save his bacon.


----------



## GwydapLlew

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> I'm feeling for you on those rolls, Gwyd. Hopefully, Chongo's pals will be able to save his bacon.




It's all good. If I don't make it out, though, what is your stance on replacement characters?


----------



## Malvoisin

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> It's all good. If I don't make it out, though, what is your stance on replacement characters?



If Chongo bites the dust, we'll find some way for you to get a replacement PC in the mix, asap. No worries.


----------



## hafrogman

I'll switch over to stabilize you now, but as for being chomped by the zombie more, I can't quite help.


----------



## Rhun

Sometimes I hate being Level 1!


----------



## GwydapLlew

Rhun said:
			
		

> Sometimes I hate being Level 1!




Nah, I could play in a campaign of 1st - 5th level only and be perfectly happy. I kinda enjoy fragility.


----------



## Rhun

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> Nah, I could play in a campaign of 1st - 5th level only and be perfectly happy. I kinda enjoy fragility.





2nd and 3rd level is where its at, baby! Not super fragile, but still easily slain.


----------



## GwydapLlew

Rhun said:
			
		

> 2nd and 3rd level is where its at, baby! Not super fragile, but still easily slain.




Exactly. I'm not one to jump up and down and ask to have my PC slain, but I also like knowing that any round could be The Round. Then again, I don't get to play much, so I may be an oddity.


----------



## stonegod

5-10 is the sweet spot for me. Powerful enough to do something neat things, not so powerful that you are overwhelmed w/ options.

Not that I want Col to die after 10th level (assuming we reach such lofty heights!)


----------



## Voadam

I'm flexible. Any level can be high heroism and fun. I do not like 0 level though.


----------



## stonegod

FYI: I'll be on travel starting Monday for a week in Germany, so updates will be a bit slower.


----------



## Legildur

stonegod said:
			
		

> 5-10 is the sweet spot for me. Powerful enough to do something neat things, not so powerful that you are overwhelmed w/ options.



Agreed.


----------



## Malvoisin

stonegod said:
			
		

> FYI: I'll be on travel starting Monday for a week in Germany, so updates will be a bit slower.



Okay, have a great trip!

Speaking of updates, the results for Round 4 will go up Saturday morning (about 10 hours from this post).

Pins and needles, Gwyd?


----------



## Malvoisin

@Rhun:

I realized that, since Anar's hit points increased from Keoni's aura at the beginning of his turn, he would have been able to take one move action during round four (technically one standard action also is an option, but I'm assuming you don't want to give that hit point back). If you want to retroactively have Anar take that MA, just let me know.

Also, since I am a benevolent DM, I'll just throw out a reminder that retrieving stored items, and drinking potions are both acts which draw AOO's.   If you want to make any adjustments, feel free.


----------



## Legildur

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Also, since I am a benevolent DM, I'll just throw out a reminder that retrieving stored items, and drinking potions are both acts which draw AOO's.   If you want to make any adjustments, feel free.



Yes, I was concerned about that action in the face of one of these beasts.


----------



## Rhun

Hey, Mal...can Anar step 5' away from these bastard zombies and then retrieve/use his potion? Otherwise, if I attack I am just going to lose my hit point and being in this viscious circle of disabled/unconscious.


----------



## Malvoisin

Rhun said:
			
		

> Hey, Mal...can Anar step 5' away from these bastard zombies and then retrieve/use his potion? Otherwise, if I attack I am just going to lose my hit point and being in this viscious circle of disabled/unconscious.



Well, at this point, Anar is on the ground, so he would have to crawl 5'. Unfortunately, this action would also incur AOO's according to the SRD. 

You could wait until Anar's turn in round 5, at which point Keoni's aura would raise him to 1 hp, so at least he could act without passing out again.

It looksl like it's going to be difficult to avoid the AOO's, but maybe one of the zombie's will be down by the time Anar come up in round 5. I'm going to start working on the round now, NPCing Kalen and Keoni. We'll see how things stand when Anar's turn comes up, and I'll check in with you if needed.


----------



## Rhun

Sounds like a plan, Mal. I should be around all day.


----------



## hafrogman

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> I'm going to start working on the round now, NPCing Kalen and Keoni.




Yeah, I really don't post much on the weekends.  So you're going to have to cut me a little slack on a Monday morning, man.  I'll post my action now and hope it coincides with your decisions.


----------



## Malvoisin

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, I really don't post much on the weekends.  So you're going to have to cut me a little slack on a Monday morning, man.  I'll post my action now and hope it coincides with your decisions.



Sorry, I don't mean to rush things on you. 

You're in time to prevent Keoni from being NPC'd, so it's all good.


----------



## hafrogman

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Sorry, I don't mean to rush things on you.




It's okay.  I don't mean to be snippy, and I understand the desire to move along.  But you posted the round on Saturday morning, and I do most of my posting from work.  Monday morning rolls around.  I get in to work at 8:00 A.M.  At 7:59 you say I'm too late      Sheesh man, gimme 15 minutes on Mondays to make it seem like I'm working before I start my gaming.


----------



## Malvoisin

hafrogman said:
			
		

> It's okay.  I don't mean to be snippy, and I understand the desire to move along.  But you posted the round on Saturday morning, and I do most of my posting from work.  Monday morning rolls around.  I get in to work at 8:00 A.M.  At 7:59 you say I'm too late      Sheesh man, gimme 15 minutes on Mondays to make it seem like I'm working before I start my gaming.



You got it.


----------



## GwydapLlew

Go, my minions! Destroy those who threaten me!


----------



## Rhun

hafrogman said:
			
		

> It's okay.  I don't mean to be snippy, and I understand the desire to move along.  But you posted the round on Saturday morning, and I do most of my posting from work.  Monday morning rolls around.  I get in to work at 8:00 A.M.  At 7:59 you say I'm too late      Sheesh man, gimme 15 minutes on Mondays to make it seem like I'm working before I start my gaming.





That's why I come into the office at 7:30...that's a full half-hour to game before anyone else gets in!


----------



## hafrogman

Rhun said:
			
		

> That's why I come into the office at 7:30...that's a full half-hour to game before anyone else gets in!




Now that just sets a bad precedent for me to live up to.


----------



## GwydapLlew

At my last job, I got to work twenty minutes early (due to carpool/commuting issues) which gave me just enough time to buff my caffeine score and check my PbP posts.

Since they downsized me, I've found considerably more time to respond to PbP games.


----------



## Malvoisin

Sorry guys, today just got away from me, there. I got interrupted this morning, and never got to get back and finish that turn. Will do so tomorrow morning.


----------



## Malvoisin

Hey all, round 6 results are now up. This fight has certainly proved to be more difficult for you than I expected!

We're almost at the 'rinse and repeat' stage of things, but I thought I'd wait and at least see if Legildur wants to keep having Bael cast spells, or switch to another tactic. I'm assuming Keoni and Kalen will set up a flank, and stab the zombie until dead, while Col tries to help Anar and Chongo not die.   

Hopefully, we'll get this battle wrapped up by the weekend.

Thanks,
Mal


----------



## hafrogman

Yeah, zombies + 1d6+3 bite damage = nasty.

How long until 2nd level?


----------



## Rhun

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, zombies + 1d6+3 bite damage = nasty.





Normal human zombies don't have a bite attack do they? Are these a special kind of zombie?


----------



## Malvoisin

Rhun said:
			
		

> Normal human zombies don't have a bite attack do they? Are these a special kind of zombie?



Yes, a special little template has been added to spice things up a bit!  

edit: I forgot to say...Blame James Jacobs.


----------



## Malvoisin

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, zombies + 1d6+3 bite damage = nasty.
> 
> How long until 2nd level?



425 xp.


----------



## hafrogman

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> 425 xp.




Fine.

Now. . . THEORETICALLY speaking.  If we were to let Anar and Chongo die. . . would we get the XP for this encounter times 1.5, because there are less of us?

Theoretically speaking.


----------



## stonegod

If Col, uh, ACCIDENTALLY, stabs someone w/ his wand and ACCIDENTALLY kills them, does he get XP?


----------



## Rhun

Hey now guys! Just remember, if Chongo and Anar dies, the next fight will just be that much more difficult because the enemies will have two less targets (which is about all Chongo and Anar were worth this time around).


----------



## hafrogman

Rhun said:
			
		

> Hey now guys! Just remember, if Chongo and Anar dies, the next fight will just be that much more difficult because the enemies will have two less targets (which is about all Chongo and Anar were worth this time around).



*ahem* And, I quote. . .


			
				Malvoisin said:
			
		

> If Chongo bites the dust, we'll find some way for you to get a replacement PC in the mix, asap. No worries.



So, yeah.  If we loose two, we just pick up another pair of targets, I mean team mates, around the next bend.    

Just kidding of course.


----------



## Legildur

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> We're almost at the 'rinse and repeat' stage of things, but I thought I'd wait and at least see if Legildur wants to keep having Bael cast spells, or switch to another tactic.



Well, his long bow won't be much good (piercing damage, which he knows from Col isn't much good), and his has that flaw that gives him a penalty in melee combat, so I'm RPing that he'll avoid that at nearly all costs.  The _Disrupt Undead_ seems our best chance at this stage with Chongo and Anar down.


----------



## GwydapLlew

Mmmm...let me just say that the smell of cooking food has made me absolutely _ravenous_. 

Heh. If we bite the dust, this particular encounter adds us in the XP calculation, but that would be it. Those damned zombies. 

I'm glad I raged the round before I fell. Otherwise I'd be dead twice over.  Of course, I have a 50% for the zombie to kill me with its bite either way.


----------



## hafrogman

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> Of course, I have a 50% for the zombie to kill me with its bite either way.




1 in 3.  On your initiative you heal 1 point.

Can you say "Thank you, Keoni." boys and girls?    

Of course, the real fun comes when the rage goes down in a couple of rounds.  We're not exactly carving these things up.


----------



## Legildur

hafrogman said:
			
		

> We're not exactly carving these things up.



Hey! Speak for yourself.  Bael is doing just fine, thank you very much.   

Mind you, it's cost him 5 magic missiles and (soon to be) 3 disrupt undeads.

Of course, being undead, Col could simply apply the wand to the zombie and deal it positive energy damage (Will save for half though...)


----------



## Malvoisin

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> Mmmm...let me just say that the smell of cooking food has made me absolutely _ravenous_.
> 
> Heh. If we bite the dust, this particular encounter adds us in the XP calculation, but that would be it. Those damned zombies.
> 
> I'm glad I raged the round before I fell. Otherwise I'd be dead twice over.  Of course, I have a 50% for the zombie to kill me with its bite either way.



A purchaser of the Dragon Compendium are we, Mr. G?

You know, as DM I know my job is to be impartial judge, but I find myself with each die roll hoping Chongo won't bite the dust. I really like that character....sue me.

Still, the dice make the ultimate decisions...so mote it be.


----------



## Voadam

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Still, the dice make the ultimate decisions...so mote it be.




Kalen has faith in the dice he throws, but will still move into flanking position before attacking.


----------



## GwydapLlew

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> A purchaser of the Dragon Compendium are we, Mr. G?
> 
> You know, as DM I know my job is to be impartial judge, but I find myself with each die roll hoping Chongo won't bite the dust. I really like that character....sue me.
> 
> Still, the dice make the ultimate decisions...so mote it be.




My AoW DM loves the template. Let's just say that 4 ravenous troglodyte zombies are far worse than what we are encountered. Between them, a slaymate and a necromancer, we lost 2/3 of our party. 

Heh. I'm glad my laconic, superstitious barbarian has fans. I've been having a hard time keeping him from running verbose (that's my normal mode of operation), but I've been enjoying him. If he eats it, though, them's the breaks. He'd die happy knowing that he kept the rest of 'em alive.

_Edit:_ And yes, if the combat outlasts my rage, I've got a feeling it's going to be a bloody mess for the Olman.


----------



## Malvoisin

*Experience Award!*

7th and Final combat round is up, gentlemen. 150 xp have been awarded for the destruction of your foes, bringing the total to 725! 2nd level is not too far away now!

If everyone could please update character sheets to reflect resources used in this combat (arrows, potion, spells, wand charges, etc.), I'd appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## hafrogman

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> 7th and Final combat round is up, gentlemen.




Yay.  We survived.

Now is probably not the time to mention it, but a couple of times (like this last round) you had Keoni doing 1d4+1 damage.  The +1 was from the power aura, and I dropped that rounds ago, and started noting my damage as just 1d4.

Er. . . no take backs on our victory though


----------



## stonegod

Col been updated (5 wand charges included the one's I just posted).


----------



## Malvoisin

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yay.  We survived.
> 
> Now is probably not the time to mention it, but a couple of times (like this last round) you had Keoni doing 1d4+1 damage.  The +1 was from the power aura, and I dropped that rounds ago, and started noting my damage as just 1d4.
> 
> Er. . . no take backs on our victory though



No +1 damage from his strength?


----------



## hafrogman

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> No +1 damage from his strength?




+1 Strength
-1 Silver
---
0


----------



## Malvoisin

hafrogman said:
			
		

> +1 Strength
> -1 Silver
> ---
> 0



Ah, forgot about that! Duly noted for the future, thanks!


----------



## Rhun

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> If everyone could please update character sheets to reflect resources used in this combat (arrows, potion, spells, wand charges, etc.), I'd appreciate it. Thanks!





Done!


----------



## Rhun

stonegod said:
			
		

> "Not 'crush-crush'!" Col vigorously shakes the axe at his belt. "'Cut-cut'!"





Ha Ha! Perfect Chongo-Speak!


----------



## GwydapLlew

Rhun said:
			
		

> Ha Ha! Perfect Chongo-Speak!






I was tempted to have Chongo's internal monologue detail physics formulae but I thought it would be a bit much. 

To battle!


----------



## Malvoisin

Great role-playing today, guys! 

A much-needed smile was brought to my face after a long night at work. Nice.


----------



## Malvoisin

With only a ten minute duration on Col's Light spell, I probably should have had it expire before this point, but I didn't think of it until now.

Still, this is a suitably dramatic moment, don't you think?


----------



## Rhun

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> With only a ten minute duration on Col's Light spell, I probably should have had it expire before this point, but I didn't think of it until now.
> 
> Still, this is a suitably dramatic moment, don't you think?





Scared the hell out of me! Good job!


----------



## Malvoisin

@Gwydap,

I'm not sure what Chongo intends to do based on his pantomimed action in the IC thread. Is he planning on throwing debris at the zombies as they approach, or is he just signalling the use of missile attacks generally? Please enlighten me, if you would.

Also, what kind of positions do you guys want to take back through the doors (meaning, who's is nearest the front, who is in back, etc.)??


----------



## GwydapLlew

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> I'm not sure what Chongo intends to do based on his pantomimed action in the IC thread. Is he planning on throwing debris at the zombies as they approach, or is he just signalling the use of missile attacks generally? Please enlighten me, if you would.




I was trying to indicate to the rest for someone to throw debris or something down the hall to attract le zombie masses.


----------



## Legildur

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Also, what kind of positions do you guys want to take back through the doors (meaning, who's is nearest the front, who is in back, etc.)??



Bael is offering to be in the front line initially to cast a Disrupt Undead (or two, depending on initiative results) and then step out of the way.


----------



## Rhun

Anar could throw a dagger or two as they approach...otherwise, he only has his sling and no real chance of penetrating their DR with that it seems. Anar will step aside for Bael to cast his spells, and then step up as the zombies close to fight with the sickle.


----------



## Malvoisin

A new update will go up tonight after work, all. If there are any other preparations anyone wants to make before these new zombies make their appearance, please do let me know.

I will assume that the party is going to fall back into the previous room as suggested.


----------



## stonegod

back from DE!


----------



## Malvoisin

stonegod said:
			
		

> back from DE!



Welcome home! Good trip?


----------



## stonegod

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Welcome home! Good trip?



Long, and add into the 16 hr tip home and stomach flu, there are definitely parts I will try not to remember.


----------



## Voadam

Quick question. Has Kalen cast mage armor on himself yet?


----------



## Voadam

Also is it just two zombies?


----------



## Malvoisin

Voadam said:
			
		

> Quick question. Has Kalen cast mage armor on himself yet?



Hey Voadam,

1. No, Kalen hasn't cast Mage Armor as far as I remember.

2. Only two zombies visible, that's correct.


----------



## Voadam

I will rectify that then.   

And I'd like to remind you that Kalen has a +10 on his search skill and can recognize typical DC 20 secret doors while walking past them.


----------



## Malvoisin

Voadam said:
			
		

> I will rectify that then.
> 
> And I'd like to remind you that Kalen has a +10 on his search skill and can recognize typical DC 20 secret doors while walking past them.



Thanks for that reminder!   

Hasn't been relevant so far, but I'm sure there must be secret doors somewhere in this adventure, hmmm?


----------



## Malvoisin

Hey all,

I have edited the first OOC post with a (long overdue) update of the Dramatis Personae section. I added Brissa Santos, Shefton Rosk, Panchi, and Penkus, as well as made some updates to the Vanderboren siblings and Soller Vark. Check it out if you have a moment!

Thanks!
Mal


----------



## hafrogman

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> and Soller Vark.




I still maintain that he looks like a half-orc!


----------



## Malvoisin

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I still maintain that he looks like a half-orc!



That's an insult to half-orcs everywhere!

Yes, Vark is one ugly s.o.b.


----------



## Rhun

> Shefton Rosk-This half-elf grifter lured the party to Parrot Island at the behest of Vanthus Vanderboren, but was double-crossed when he outlived his usefulness. For his trouble, Shefton found himself stabbed in the back...literally...and dumped down a 30-foot shaft for good measure. It wasn't the fall that killed him, it was the landing.





Now this one made me laugh.


----------



## stonegod

'e got what was coming to him, me says.


----------



## Rhun

And if we ever get out, so will Vanthus, dammit!


----------



## Malvoisin

Rhun said:
			
		

> And if we ever get out, so will Vanthus, dammit!



That's the spirit!


----------



## hafrogman

Wow that tiny map isn't helping.  I thought I was in Bael's square.  Oh well.


----------



## Malvoisin

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Wow that tiny map isn't helping.  I thought I was in Bael's square.  Oh well.



I'm sorry for that. If it helps any, the most recent maps are actually thumbnails, so clicking on them helps...marginally.


----------



## hafrogman

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> I'm sorry for that. If it helps any, the most recent maps are actually thumbnails, so clicking on them helps...marginally.



Hey, no skin off my nose.  Anar's the one with only 8 hit points.

*whistle*


----------



## stonegod

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> I'm sorry for that. If it helps any, the most recent maps are actually thumbnails, so clicking on them helps...marginally.



Assuming you are using the hi-res PDFs from Paizo, you should be able to zoom in Acrobat or whatever, make a screenshot of the large window, and then use that, I think. Using acrobat to zoom should decrease the pixel badness.


----------



## Malvoisin

stonegod said:
			
		

> Assuming you are using the hi-res PDFs from Paizo, you should be able to zoom in Acrobat or whatever, make a screenshot of the large window, and then use that, I think. Using acrobat to zoom should decrease the pixel badness.



Thanks, sg. I'll give that a try.

I'm not the most technically proficient DM, sorry guys.


----------



## Legildur

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> I'm not the most technically proficient DM, sorry guys.



Who cares?  We have a DM!!  That's all that really matters.


----------



## Rhun

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Hey, no skin off my nose.  Anar's the one with only 8 hit points.
> 
> *whistle*





Don't worry...Anar will go down fast so Keoni can reap the glory.


----------



## Malvoisin

Rhun, I accidentally shorted Anar one damage point on that last attack, because I forgot he was using the sickle two-handed. I didn't bother to go back and edit, because it doesn't change the end result. I'll remember next time.


----------



## Rhun

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Rhun, I accidentally shorted Anar one damage point on that last attack, because I forgot he was using the sickle two-handed. I didn't bother to go back and edit, because it doesn't change the end result. I'll remember next time.




No big deal at all. You can add it as a bonus to my next strike, if you want.


----------



## hafrogman

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Rhun, I accidentally shorted Anar one damage point on that last attack, because I forgot he was using the sickle two-handed. I didn't bother to go back and edit, because it doesn't change the end result. I'll remember next time.




Actually. . . a sickle is a light weapon anyways.


----------



## Malvoisin

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Actually. . . a sickle is a light weapon anyways.



Ah ha! 

hafrogman has the right of it!

No extra damage for wielding a light weapon two-handed. 

The zombie rises back up and kills the whole party, mwa ha ha ha!!!!   

Erm, just kidding about that last part.


----------



## hafrogman

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> The zombie rises back up and kills the whole party, mwa ha ha ha!!!!




Yeah, I'm fairly sure I wouldn't have mentioned it if it was going to make a difference


----------



## Rhun

Ah, I probably should have noticed that! For some reason I was thinking that if it worked with the rapier, it should work with the sickle.

THanks for the catch!


----------



## stonegod

Rhun said:
			
		

> Ah, I probably should have noticed that! For some reason I was thinking that if it worked with the rapier, it should work with the sickle.



A rapiers not light, its a finesse weapon. Tricky difference.


----------



## Malvoisin

Does anyone remember if GwydapLlew posted an 'absent' thread somewhere that I may have missed?

I'll continue NPCing Chongo until he returns, as he will certainly spend his actions smashing...err, cutting the enemy.


----------



## stonegod

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Does anyone remember if GwydapLlew posted an 'absent' thread somewhere that I may have missed?
> 
> I'll continue NPCing Chongo until he returns, as he will certainly spend his actions smashing...err, cutting the enemy.



I haven't found any. I think I have an email address for him somewhere...


----------



## Malvoisin

Whoa, just when you guys thought this was going to be an easy fight....


----------



## hafrogman

Is it still going to be able to attack Anar with Keoni standing over him?  Is there any action that can be taken to prevent that?

Otherwise, Chongo may have to eat an AoO and bullrush the dang thing. . . which would also require someone to step in and block the approach before the zombie just steps around him.


----------



## Malvoisin

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Is it still going to be able to attack Anar with Keoni standing over him?  Is there any action that can be taken to prevent that?
> 
> Otherwise, Chongo may have to eat an AoO and bullrush the dang thing. . . which would also require someone to step in and block the approach before the zombie just steps around him.



I would rule that someone could drag Anar out of the zombie's reach as a move action, equivalent to 'Move a heavy object' per the SRD. Problem is, that would subject the mover to an AOO from the zombie.

I think a bull rush from Chongo is a reasonable line of action, even though it would subject him to risk. I may have Chongo do this, if Gwyd doesn't pop in to say otherwise.

I have been trying to portray the zombies as mindlessly hungry, attacking whoever is closest. In Keoni's case, he would technically be closer to the zombie than the fallen Anar, so it seems the zombie would probably attack Keoni...or am I just being overly sympathetic?

Thoughts welcome...


----------



## hafrogman

I assumed the zombies were intentionally focusing on the fallen first.  If it's really just whoever's closest, then you could at least give it a 50-50 shot as to who it goes for.

I would have taken the bullrush myself, but Keoni has a 13 strength . . . and these things doing 1d6+3 presumably have ~16 strength.  I doubt I'd get very far.


----------



## stonegod

Attacking an prone object while someone is over that would draw an AoO in my book, not that the zombie knows that....


----------



## Rhun

> The zombie retaliates more swiftly than Anar anticipates, and in a horrible moment the dead pirate's awful jaws close on Anar's throat! The rogue falls to the ground in a gurgling fountain of blood, as the rest of the party looks on, horrified by this sudden and gruesome turn of events!





Ouch...that's going to leave a mark.


I told you guys Anar would go down quick!


----------



## Horvs

Sorry to jump in like this.. but I wanted to say 2 things... I have enjoyed the game play thread very much. Great DM'ing and roleplaying all around. (ok enough kiss'n up)

Whats a good ole fashioned dwarven cleric gotta do to get in a game around here!?


----------



## Malvoisin

stonegod said:
			
		

> Attacking an prone object while someone is over that would draw an AoO in my book, not that the zombie knows that....



Good point, I would agree with that.


----------



## Malvoisin

Rhun said:
			
		

> Ouch...that's going to leave a mark.
> 
> 
> I told you guys Anar would go down quick!



Almost famous last words.... :\


----------



## Malvoisin

Horvs said:
			
		

> Sorry to jump in like this.. but I wanted to say 2 things... I have enjoyed the game play thread very much. Great DM'ing and roleplaying all around. (ok enough kiss'n up)
> 
> Whats a good ole fashioned dwarven cleric gotta do to get in a game around here!?



Hi Horvs!

Thanks for the kind words, I'm glad to hear you have enjoyed reading through the game thread. I honestly have to give most of the credit to the players, who have done a great job of bringing their characters to life through great writing of dialogue and description.

In answer to your second question, there are generally a few games recruiting on the 'Talking the Talk' forum, so if you poke around over there, you may find something that works for you. If not, be patient, and keep trying. New recruiting threads pop up semi-regularly. It may take some time, but eventually, you'll crack one. It mostly boils down to luck, persistence, and good timing.


----------



## hafrogman

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> In answer to your second question, there are generally a few games recruiting on the 'Talking the Talk' forum, so if you poke around over there, you may find something that works for you. If not, be patient, and keep trying. New recruiting threads pop up semi-regularly. It may take some time, but eventually, you'll crack one. It mostly boils down to luck, persistence, and good timing.




You may also note that there is another Savage Tide campaign starting up if it interests you.  Fierce competition, but you can try and fight for a spot.

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=185282&page=1&pp=40


----------



## stonegod

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> In answer to your second question, there are generally a few games recruiting on the 'Talking the Talk' forum, so if you poke around over there, you may find something that works for you. If not, be patient, and keep trying. New recruiting threads pop up semi-regularly. It may take some time, but eventually, you'll crack one. It mostly boils down to luck, persistence, and good timing.



And our Living Eberron and Living ENWorld games are always going.


----------



## Malvoisin

*Experience Awarded!*

100 xp to all for the destruction of two more ravenous zombie pirates!

New xp total: 825.

Where to next, gents?


----------



## hafrogman

Sooooo close.  

I can almost taste my next HD.  Of course, in Anar's case, his next HD will probably be delicious!

Presumably down the corridor we just de-zombified.  Stopping to listen at the door on our right.  Checking just around the best to ensure that Zombie #6 isn't lurking there.  Then someone searches the door from traps (Kalen/Anar?).


----------



## stonegod

Might also want to have a peek down the hall to see if its another door after we listen. After all, want to make sure nothing is coming from the other side while we deal w/ the near room.


----------



## Rhun

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Sooooo close.
> 
> I can almost taste my next HD.  Of course, in Anar's case, his next HD will probably be delicious!




OUch again.



			
				hafrogman said:
			
		

> Presumably down the corridor we just de-zombified.  Stopping to listen at the door on our right.  Checking just around the best to ensure that Zombie #6 isn't lurking there.  Then someone searches the door from traps (Kalen/Anar?).




Anar is on it!


----------



## Malvoisin

stonegod, any luck finding an e-mail address for Gwyd?


----------



## hafrogman

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> stonegod, any luck finding an e-mail address for Gwyd?




Have you tried using the profile e-mail feature?


----------



## stonegod

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> stonegod, any luck finding an e-mail address for Gwyd?



Emailed him already; no response yet.


----------



## Malvoisin

stonegod said:
			
		

> Emailed him already; no response yet.



Okay, just checking. Thanks.


----------



## Malvoisin

I'll need to know the party's next course of action. You could go through the double doors and deal with the zombies, take a dive under the water, or head back the other way into parts unknown.

Feel free to discuss IC as much as you like.


----------



## GwydapLlew

Sorry about that, guys!

I was downsized just before Christmas, and this week was a flurry of jobhunting so I haven't been online as much as usual. I'm back!


----------



## stonegod

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> Sorry about that, guys!
> 
> I was downsized just before Christmas, and this week was a flurry of jobhunting so I haven't been online as much as usual. I'm back!



That's the suxor. Hope you find something worthwile. Or that at least pays.


----------



## GwydapLlew

stonegod said:
			
		

> That's the suxor. Hope you find something worthwile. Or that at least pays.




Yeah, I'm starting to think something along the lines of, "Hey, MS is *much* cheaper than OH." Then I come back to reality and remember the economy of MS.


----------



## stonegod

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm starting to think something along the lines of, "Hey, MS is *much* cheaper than OH." Then I come back to reality and remember the economy of MS.



No kidding. CA >> OH >> MS. My rent here could get me a closet in my old California digs.


----------



## Legildur

Well then, do we push on or rest? Healing seems to be our main limitation at the moment, although Col's wand still has many charges left. Bael only has one _Disrupt Undead_ left, and then he is reduced to arrows - of limited value in this situation.

The water can hide much, but it is probably worth investigating as a way out. Otherwise it's the room with the zombies.


----------



## GwydapLlew

Legildur said:
			
		

> Well then, do we push on or rest?




Resting would not be a bad idea, but it just seems ... I dunno. Unrealistic. We've been down here for maybe twenty minutes. Making camp and huddling in the dark while we are mostly healthy (albeit low on spells) always kinda strikes me as odd. Just me two cents, matey!


----------



## Legildur

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> Resting would not be a bad idea, but it just seems ... I dunno. Unrealistic. We've been down here for maybe twenty minutes. Making camp and huddling in the dark while we are mostly healthy (albeit low on spells) always kinda strikes me as odd. Just me two cents, matey!



I can live with that.  We have light, food, water, and ready access to healing (although that almost wasn't enough to save Chongo). I'm happy to push on although reduced firepower from lack of spells would be bad in a major encounter.  Next question is, what next? Water, room with zombies, or back past our entrance? The extra 150-odd xps (and 2nd level) would significantly increase our survivability, spells or no spells.


----------



## Malvoisin

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> Sorry about that, guys!
> 
> I was downsized just before Christmas, and this week was a flurry of jobhunting so I haven't been online as much as usual. I'm back!



Hi, Gwyd!

Very understandable, I'm sorry to hear that you lost your job. I hope the job hunt will be successful for you in the very near future!

Welcome back!

Chongo fared well in your absence...


----------



## Malvoisin

Legildur said:
			
		

> Next question is, what next? Water, room with zombies, or back past our entrance? The extra 150-odd xps (and 2nd level) would significantly increase our survivability, spells or no spells.



Indeed, what next?

I'm ready to advance the game as soon as something gets decided IC...(not trying to seem impatient, just letting you guys know where things stand)


----------



## Legildur

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> (not trying to seem impatient, ...



You might not be, but I am   

Bael, given he is the newcomer, is waiting for someone else to make the decision.  I figuring it is water or room.


----------



## Voadam

Of course beguilers don't have prestidigitation on their spell list. Minor magical tricks are so out of their theme.


----------



## Malvoisin

Voadam said:
			
		

> Of course beguilers don't have prestidigitation on their spell list. Minor magical tricks are so out of their theme.



That does seem odd....


----------



## Malvoisin

So, you guys are going to enter the other double-door room and face the undead within? Just making sure everybody's on board for that...

edit: I'm going to assume the answer is 'yes' and post as such a bit later today, unless somebody posts to the contrary.


----------



## Legildur

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> So, you guys are going to enter the other double-door room and face the undead within? Just making sure everybody's on board for that...
> 
> edit: I'm going to assume the answer is 'yes' and post as such a bit later today, unless somebody posts to the contrary.



That works for me.  And I guess Bael will be near the front, ready with his last spell before once again ducking out of harm's way.


----------



## hafrogman

Beautiful map!  Now we can see what we're doing      Thanks!


----------



## Malvoisin

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Beautiful map!  Now we can see what we're doing      Thanks!



Glad to be of service!

But thanks really goes to stonegod for the tip that made it possible.


----------



## GwydapLlew

Wierd. I posted an action for Round One earlier today. Odd. 

Regardless, that was precisely what I was going to do.


----------



## Malvoisin

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> Wierd. I posted an action for Round One earlier today. Odd.
> 
> Regardless, that was precisely what I was going to do.



Ah, the vagaries of cyberspace!

I'm glad we were on the same vibe, though.


----------



## Legildur

Less than an hour since the turn was posted and already 3 replies!  Once again, thanks Mal for finding a place for me in this game - we've got a great team going now.

And yeah, I wish Chongo was swinging something a little more hefty than a handaxe!!  <hint> Maybe there'll be something in this storeroom...</hint>


----------



## GwydapLlew

Legildur said:
			
		

> And yeah, I wish Chongo was swinging something a little more hefty than a handaxe!!  <hint> Maybe there'll be something in this storeroom...</hint>




I'd seriously consider a big freakin' axe on a pole now...unfortunately, that's what my paladin in stonegod's game uses.


----------



## Voadam

Two times now that I've gotten max damage against the zombies. Woohoo! Of course my max damage is the minimum for some other PCs . . .


----------



## Malvoisin

SRD said:
			
		

> You can move through a square occupied by a friendly character, unless you are charging. When you move through a square occupied by a friendly character, that character doesn’t provide you with cover.



Sorry Voadam, but I don't think Kalen can get around to the other side of the zombie without risking an AOO. Rather than assume your character to take such a risk, I left him were he is for the second round. Round 2 results coming up!


----------



## Malvoisin

In the second round of combat, I rolled randomly to see whether the zombie would attack Keoni or Anar, and the dice favored Anar. I say this just so no one thinks I'm picking on the poor rogue.


----------



## Legildur

Is the zombie now considered grappled? ie doesn't threaten any squares.


----------



## Malvoisin

Legildur said:
			
		

> Is the zombie now considered grappled? ie doesn't threaten any squares.



Nope, just made a standard bite attack, not grappling.


----------



## stonegod

You know what's going to be silly/sad? We get these two zombies and we'll *still* be 75 xp away from 2nd. 

Quick, someone step on a rat!


----------



## Voadam

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Sorry Voadam, but I don't think Kalen can get around to the other side of the zombie without risking an AOO. Rather than assume your character to take such a risk, I left him were he is for the second round. Round 2 results coming up!




Crap, I should have specified "tumbling if necessary" Actually looking up the rule would have told me I can't use an ally for cover when moving through his space though I was right that if I have cover they don't get an AoO on me.

Friend
You can move through a square occupied by a friendly character, unless you are charging. When you move through a square occupied by a friendly character, that character doesn’t provide you with cover. 

Cover and Attacks of Opportunity
You can’t execute an attack of opportunity against an opponent with cover relative to you. 

DC 15 Tumble at one-half speed as part of normal movement, provoking no attacks of opportunity while doing so. Failure means you provoke attacks of opportunity normally.


----------



## Malvoisin

Voadam, Kalen won't be able to take a 5' step around that corner, so if he wants to move there he will be susceptible to an AOO. He could always Tumble to try and avoid that.

Alternatively, if he delayed until after Chongo's action, Gwyd could have Chongo move 5' south, and then Kalen could move over into Chongo's current position. That's Gwydap's call, though, just a suggestion.



			
				SRD said:
			
		

> Diagonals
> You can’t move diagonally past a corner (even by taking a 5-foot step). You can move diagonally past a creature, even an opponent.


----------



## GwydapLlew

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Alternatively, if he delayed until after Chongo's action, Gwyd could have Chongo move 5' south, and then Kalen could move over into Chongo's current position. That's Gwydap's call, though, just a suggestion.




I'm down with it.


----------



## Malvoisin

*Experience!*

Another 100 xp for the party, bringing the grand total to 925!

Nope, not quite enough for 2nd level yet....


----------



## hafrogman

*sob*

Edit: Now, say I were to mail you. . . $75 . . . would that make a difference?


----------



## stonegod

I could summon and fiendish monkey and then we could try kill'n it, couldn't we?


----------



## Malvoisin

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *sob*
> 
> Edit: Now, say I were to mail you. . . $75 . . . would that make a difference?






			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> I could summon and fiendish monkey and then we could try kill'n it, couldn't we?



Heh, you guys are pathetic.


----------



## hafrogman

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Heh, you guys are pathetic.




Hey, I'm just trying to make it so Anar doesn't quite drop EVERY fight, just every other.


----------



## GwydapLlew

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Heh, you guys are pathetic.




Pathetic? Us? Whatchoo talkin' 'bout, Willis?


----------



## Legildur

Mal,

How does leveling work in your games?

Another 75xps (2 zombies or so) would not only boost everyones' hit points significantly, but also grants Bael 2 more spell slots (one cantrip and one first level) for the day.  Once we pick up the requisite xps, when do the abilities flow through?

Just trying to figure out if Bael will open a door if he hears zombies and lead them back to the others  

Legildur


----------



## Malvoisin

Legildur said:
			
		

> Mal,
> 
> How does leveling work in your games?
> 
> Another 75xps (2 zombies or so) would not only boost everyones' hit points significantly, but also grants Bael 2 more spell slots (one cantrip and one first level) for the day.  Once we pick up the requisite xps, when do the abilities flow through?
> 
> Just trying to figure out if Bael will open a door if he hears zombies and lead them back to the others
> 
> Legildur



New abilites, hp's, etc., take effect immediately upon leveling up.

Not realistic, I know, but it's just the most fun way to do it, I think.

Leveling won't happen in the middle of an encounter, though. That must wait until the encounter ends, and I award xp.


----------



## Malvoisin

Will the party be setting up a watch rotation for the night, or just rely upon blocking the door to keep the group safe?


----------



## hafrogman

Watch.

Keoni can take some time in the middle, no need for uninterrupted rest.

Perhaps 

1: Bael/Col
2: Keoni
3: Chongo
4: Anar/Kalen

??


----------



## stonegod

Col needs 8 hrs rest, just like a wizard. Not sure about our warmage. So a beginning/end watch works best.


----------



## Legildur

I'm assuming that a Warmage needs 8 hours like wizards/sorcerors.


----------



## Malvoisin

Legildur said:
			
		

> I'm assuming that a Warmage needs 8 hours like wizards/sorcerors.



Yes, I also assume that's the case.


----------



## Legildur

Crabs? LOL! That was the last thing I was expecting.


----------



## hafrogman

Legildur said:
			
		

> Crabs? LOL! That was the last thing I was expecting.




Really?  It was only the second to last thing *I* expected.

http://www.borderlandsbooks.com/images/books/4065_1893.jpg


----------



## GwydapLlew

Let's see....grappling monster? Check.

Aquatic subtype? Check.

At least it's not a crocodile.


----------



## Malvoisin

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> Let's see....grappling monster? Check.
> 
> Aquatic subtype? Check.
> 
> At least it's not a crocodile.



Hey, quit reading ahead!


----------



## hafrogman

I dislike crabs.


----------



## Malvoisin

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I dislike crabs.



Aww, why?   

btw, Keoni will have to beat opposed grapple checks from both crabs to escape the grapple.


----------



## hafrogman

Yeah, but 

a)he can only do it one at a time

and

b)in the intervening round, IF he escapes one, it will simply regrapple.


----------



## Voadam

Grapple for damage then instead.


----------



## Voadam

I'm guessing that crabs count as mindless vermin so that color spray could only hurt PCs here.


----------



## hafrogman

Actually, rereading the rules, I guess I can escape the whole grapple in a single round, I just have to make one roll to beat both of theirs.  Still, it might give me a chance of surviving.  They don't even have a grapple bonus, I just rolled for crap.  And by "I", I mean Mal.


----------



## stonegod

Voadam said:
			
		

> I'm guessing that crabs count as mindless vermin so that color spray could only hurt PCs here.



Col could double check on that for you, but I suspect you're right.


----------



## Voadam

What I need are some dino opponents. Maybe some toucans too. I can put live calamari to sleep but not a bucket full of giant crabs.


----------



## Rhun

Gonna be some tasty crab legs though...


----------



## GwydapLlew

IIRC, there is no penalty for attacking *into* a grapple with a melee weapon.


----------



## stonegod

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> IIRC, there is no penalty for attacking *into* a grapple with a melee weapon.



Nope, its all to your advantage assuming they have a dex penality. Which means *our rogue has free sneak attack*.


----------



## GwydapLlew

stonegod said:
			
		

> Nope, its all to your advantage assuming they have a dex penality. Which means *our rogue has free sneak attack*.




I was just thinking the same thing.


----------



## hafrogman

Right.

I'll just hold them over here for you lot then, shall I?


----------



## GwydapLlew

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Right.
> 
> I'll just hold them over here for you lot then, shall I?




Sounds good! You just keep doing what you do so well, and we'll take care of the rest!


----------



## GwydapLlew

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Hey, quit reading ahead!




Hey man, I'm just looking at my Monster Manual and noticing all the grapple-friendly aquatics. Crocodiles, kraken, octopi, crabs... I think I /am/ going to take the brawler PrC at this rate!


----------



## Rhun

stonegod said:
			
		

> Nope, its all to your advantage assuming they have a dex penality. Which means *our rogue has free sneak attack*.





Wow, that never even occurred to me! Thanks.


----------



## Malvoisin

Voadam said:
			
		

> I'm guessing that crabs count as mindless vermin so that color spray could only hurt PCs here.



You surmise correctly.


----------



## Malvoisin

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Actually, rereading the rules, I guess I can escape the whole grapple in a single round, I just have to make one roll to beat both of theirs.  Still, it might give me a chance of surviving.  They don't even have a grapple bonus, I just rolled for crap.  And by "I", I mean Mal.



Right, that's my understanding of the rule. If Keoni beats an opposed grapple check by BOTH crabs, he can escape and then will move to an adjacent square.

Yeah, it just seems like I can't roll well for you guys on grapple checks, can I? Sorry 'bout that.


----------



## Malvoisin

hafrogman, I just wanted to remind you before you post Keoni's actions, that he'll rise to 1 hp at the start of his turn, thus no longer will he be disabled. Act accordingly.

...just be mindful of those pesky AOOs.


----------



## Rhun

Woo-Hoo! Finally, someone else is the first one on the ground! But don't worry hafrogman, because I'm sure Anar will be joining you soon.


----------



## hafrogman

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> hafrogman, I just wanted to remind you before you post Keoni's actions, that he'll rise to 1 hp at the start of his turn, thus no longer will he be disabled. Act accordingly.
> 
> ...just be mindful of those pesky AOOs.




Yes, I noted the AoOs.  To heck with standing up.

Your call on the HP though.  By a technical reading of the rules, my aura dropped as I did, and I won't be able to reactivate until it is already my turn.

I suppose if he has 1hp, he can attack.  Total of -3 to hit!  Woohoo!    
Yeah. . . THIS is why I wanted to be second level.  *sigh* Oh for a d10.


----------



## Rhun

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I suppose if he has 1hp, he can attack.  Total of -3 to hit!  Woohoo!
> Yeah. . . THIS is why I wanted to be second level.  *sigh* Oh for a d10.




Well, if we can beat the crabs, we may actually make it to second level. Just a d6 for Anar, though. I don't think I'll pick up a level of fighter until 3rd level.


----------



## hafrogman

Oh, "we" can beat the crabs I think.

The only question is, whether or not "I" make it out alive.

Problem is, I know exactly what I'd have to replace Keoni with. . .


----------



## GwydapLlew

Grr. Well, since Keoni is active again, I can't enter his square. Bleh. Editing Chongo's actions!


----------



## hafrogman

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> Grr. Well, since Keoni is active again, I can't enter his square. Bleh. Editing Chongo's actions!




. . . sorry.   :\ 

Mal, please have Keoni stab himself in the head for Chongo's benefit.

kthxbai


----------



## stonegod

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Mal, please have Keoni stab himself in the head for Chongo's benefit.



No! Let Col do it. For the XP!


----------



## GwydapLlew

hafrogman said:
			
		

> . . . sorry.   :\
> 
> Mal, please have Keoni stab himself in the head for Chongo's benefit.
> 
> kthxbai




 I meant that in a good way. I was going to stand over you and provide you cover while people healed you.


----------



## stonegod

Psst.. Mal: You have new mail!


----------



## Legildur

stonegod said:
			
		

> Psst.. Mal: You have new mail!



Oooh!  Oooh!  Show us!


----------



## stonegod

Legildur said:
			
		

> Oooh!  Oooh!  Show us!



Nope! 

Doesn't have to do w/ Col anyway.


----------



## Malvoisin

*Experience Award! Level Up!*

Hey all,

125 xp have been awarded for defeating the crabbies, so guess what that means? 1050 total xp for all, and a trip to level 2 town! Congratulations!

If everybody could, please rework your character sheets on the Rogue's Gallery for my approval, as soon as you can. If you just want to advance in your PC's current class, go right ahead. If you want to multiclass into something else, please run it by me first, for my yea or nay.

Hit points will advance on a fixed progression, so for this (even) level, everyone should gain half a hit die (plus CON bonus of course). Please let me know if there are any questions.

Great job on managing to survive to second level, guys!


----------



## GwydapLlew

Whee!

Chongo is updated for Barbarian 2.


----------



## Voadam

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Hit points will advance on a fixed progression, so for this (even) level, everyone should gain half a hit die (plus CON bonus of course). Please let me know if there are any questions.




Round up or down?


----------



## stonegod

Voadam said:
			
		

> Round up or down?



if we are doing DMG progression, down at even, high at odd. But I'm not Mal.


----------



## Rhun

I'll get Anar updated to Rogue 2.


----------



## stonegod

Rhun said:
			
		

> I'll get Anar updated to Rogue 2.



I thought the plan was Rg 1/Ftr 1?


----------



## hafrogman

Keoni is sort of updated.  I could do most of it from memory, but I left my PHBII at home, so I don't know what Dragon Shamany type stuff I get at 2nd.  I think it might be skill focus. . . but who knows.  I'll finish him off tonight.


----------



## stonegod

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Keoni is sort of updated.  I could do most of it from memory, but I left my PHBII at home, so I don't know what Dragon Shamany type stuff I get at 2nd.  I think it might be skill focus. . . but who knows.  I'll finish him off tonight.



+1 BAB, +1 Fort/Will, 2+Int skills, and Skill Focus in Bluff, Hide or Jump for Copper.


----------



## hafrogman

too bad I'm bronze?  brass?  One of the Br ones.      This is what I get for calling them the Storm Serpents all the time.  _Edit:  Survey says, 'bronze'_

No new aura effects?

Okaly dokaly.  Skill focus it is, the rest was simple progression I already had.


_edit again:  Skill focus: swim.  I'm an aquatic lovin' fool._


----------



## stonegod

Silly me. Bronze: Disguise, Survival, Swim.


----------



## Voadam

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Keoni is sort of updated.  I could do most of it from memory, but I left my PHBII at home, so I don't know what Dragon Shamany type stuff I get at 2nd.  I think it might be skill focus. . . but who knows.  I'll finish him off tonight.




Same for Beguiler, I'm guessing more first level spell slots, and possibly a class feature.


----------



## GwydapLlew

Voadam said:
			
		

> Same for Beguiler, I'm guessing more first level spell slots, and possibly a class feature.




BAB +1, Will +1, Cloaked casting (+1 DC), surprise casting, Spells 6/4


----------



## GwydapLlew

I suddenly envision our party commissioning crab-shell armor.


----------



## Voadam

Nah, better use.

Anybody got a pot?


----------



## GwydapLlew

Voadam said:
			
		

> Anybody got a pot?




I *totally* left the 'a' out of that sentence.


----------



## Rhun

stonegod said:
			
		

> I thought the plan was Rg 1/Ftr 1?





Decided to go Rg 2/Ftr 1, although that means Anar will have to survive to 3rd level.


----------



## Rhun

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> I suddenly envision our party commissioning crab-shell armor.





Although if we did that, the zombies might smell our seafood odor and coming running for din-din.


----------



## Rhun

Also, I just realized after looking at Kalen's character sheet that maybe he should be looking for traps and attempting to disarm them. His search and disable device is much higher than Anar's.


Nevermind, I realized he doesn't have the trapfinding ability.


----------



## hafrogman

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> I suddenly envision our party commissioning crab-shell armor.




Yeah, it was more sort of a vague thought running through Keoni's mind as I gradually transition him.  He was suposed to be a skirmishy type, keeping to the edges, throwing spears.  But it's quickly become obvious that the group needs him to be more of a tank type.  Chongo does the damage, but with the rage and 2-handed weapons, just can't take a hit as well.  Keoni can do medium armor, shield and all with a d10 HD.

So, I'm working him towards becoming this guy. . .


----------



## Voadam

Friendly reminder, 5 ranks means synergy bonuses for lots of skills.


----------



## Voadam

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> I *totally* left the 'a' out of that sentence.




Crab meat for the munchies?


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:
			
		

> Friendly reminder, 5 ranks means synergy bonuses for lots of skills.





That is a good point.


----------



## GwydapLlew

Voadam said:
			
		

> Friendly reminder, 5 ranks means synergy bonuses for lots of skills.




Alas, that my skills are not synergistic with one another! I do find that my BAB is synergistic with my flail, and that makes me feel better.


----------



## Malvoisin

stonegod said:
			
		

> if we are doing DMG progression, down at even, high at odd. But I'm not Mal.



Right, like this. Thanks, stony.


----------



## stonegod

Rhun said:
			
		

> Nevermind, I realized he doesn't have the trapfinding ability.



Actually, beguilers do have trapfinding.


----------



## GwydapLlew

stonegod said:
			
		

> Actually, beguilers do have trapfinding.




Yeah. Beguilers are the ultimate in "I want to be sneaky, duplicitous, backstand AND have spells." Who needs sorcerer/rogue combinations now?


----------



## Voadam

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> Yeah. Beguilers are the ultimate in "I want to be sneaky, duplicitous, backstand AND have spells." Who needs sorcerer/rogue combinations now?




Except for the backstab parts. I haven't looked at the class in a while but I don't think they get sneak attack.

They are far better though than a sorcerer who specializes in illusions or charms and only picks spells from the beguiler list.


----------



## Voadam

I did check for traps on Vark's chest and in the vault.  

I don't see Kalen methodically searching every area, just when he can think of a reason somebody would place a trap somewhere.


----------



## hafrogman

Yeah, they backstab with their spells instead of knives.

It's a neat class, but less than great against . . .

Rhagadossa
Zombies
Crabs
. . .
etc.

Sorry, Voadam


----------



## Malvoisin

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, they backstab with their spells instead of knives.
> 
> It's a neat class, but less than great against . . .
> 
> Rhagadossa
> Zombies
> Crabs
> . . .
> etc.
> 
> Sorry, Voadam



I know, the assortment of enemies has not been very beguiler-friendly. Be patient, that will change once you guys get out of the tunnels.


----------



## stonegod

Col's been updated, though I cannot update my affiliation info since I seem to be missing my Oct'06 Dragon.


----------



## Voadam

Not to worry, Kalen hasn't been the one bleeding on the ground. I'm enjoying the game.


----------



## hafrogman

Voadam said:
			
		

> Not to worry, Kalen hasn't been the one bleeding on the ground. I'm enjoying the game.




Ouch. . . that was *cold.*


----------



## GwydapLlew

stonegod said:
			
		

> Col's been updated, though I cannot update my affiliation info since I seem to be missing my Oct'06 Dragon.




I'll send you a Word doc with the affiliation information.


----------



## stonegod

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Ouch. . . that was *cold.*



Everybody's taking turns... Col, Chongo, Anar, Keoni. Kalen's time will come.


----------



## Rhun

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Ouch. . . that was *cold.*





Indeed. Very cold! Utter cold.


----------



## GwydapLlew

Rhun said:
			
		

> Indeed. Very cold! Utter cold.




Not quite as cold as Ohio is right now. Brrrr! I just had to chip ice off of my mailbox to see if my magazines had arrived yet.


----------



## hafrogman

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> Not quite as cold as Ohio is right now. Brrrr! I just had to chip ice off of my mailbox to see if my magazines had arrived yet.




I had to take my jacket off because it was too warm outside.  Good thing I'm wearing a short sleeve shirt.

Um. . . wait, er. . .

Go Arizona!


----------



## Rhun

Hey...I have friends in Arizona. Don't make me send them after you!


----------



## GwydapLlew

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Go Arizona!




Hey, my girlfriend will be in AZ all weekend long. That means I get to clean my house for the first time this winter.


----------



## hafrogman

Rhun said:
			
		

> Hey...I have friends



Really?    


			
				GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> Hey, my girlfriend will be in AZ all weekend long.



_Really?_  


Just kidding.


----------



## Rhun

Looks like hafrogman is feeling a little...er, froggy.


----------



## hafrogman

Meh, bored at work.  Pay me no heed.


----------



## Rhun

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Meh, bored at work.  Pay me no heed.




Me too. Though I've actually got work I should be doing.


----------



## hafrogman

Rhun said:
			
		

> Me too. Though I've actually got work I should be doing.




Did I claim I didn't?


----------



## GwydapLlew

Seeing as I'm in the final week of my background check for the new job, I'm bored and at home. There's only so many times I can watch Gilmore Girls before I start to lose it.


----------



## stonegod

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> There's only so many times I can watch Gilmore Girls before I start to lose it.



Yeah, about once.


----------



## Rhun

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Did I claim I didn't?





You certainly did not. I suppose all of us posting from work are probably in that same boat.


----------



## GwydapLlew

stonegod said:
			
		

> Yeah, about once.




Nah, I just turn the volume down and watch Lauren Graham flail around. It's *much* more fun that way.


----------



## hafrogman

stonegod said:
			
		

> Yeah, about once.




You're made of much tougher stuff than I.

But then

a stone is tougher than a frog
a god is tougher than a man

so it makes sense, all I have on my side is a good laugh.  So HA!


----------



## Rhun

Plus, these days it seems that the only other thing on during the weekdays is Court TV. How much of that crap can you watch?


----------



## Voadam

stonegod said:
			
		

> Everybody's taking turns... Col, Chongo, Anar, Keoni. Kalen's time will come.




Nah, I expect my mage is going to keep running up to monsters like the neck chewing zombies and stab them with his knife without ever suffering retaliatory attacks.

And there will never be a beastie lurking in one of these pools he keeps diving into. 

Well maybe a beautiful mermaid he needs to sweet talk into telling him where the fabulous treasure lies. OK, yes, Kalen's turn spending several rounds lying on the ground will come when he is grappled by a smitten mermaid.

Am I next?


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:
			
		

> Well maybe a beautiful mermaid he needs to sweet talk into telling him where the fabulous treasure lies. OK, yes, Kalen's turn spending several rounds lying on the ground will come when he is grappled by a smitten mermaid.





I have no doubt that that is the exact story he will tell next time we reach a tavern.


----------



## Voadam

Rhun said:
			
		

> I have no doubt that that is the exact story he will tell next time we reach a tavern.




*The forget* spell that she cast upon the whole party when we left was so powerful it even affected the high elvish warmage. Luckily I blinked right at that moment breaking her mystical line of sight to me, eyes are the windows of the soul you know, and combined with my superior mountain elf resistances to such magics I was able to recall this incident in complete detail. Now then, if you'd pour me another glass of that fine rose wine I'll be happy to tell you about . . .*

*Kalen is so old he uses old edition spells in his stories.


----------



## GwydapLlew

Voadam said:
			
		

> *Kalen is so old he uses old edition spells in his stories.




This is my favorite part of the whole post.


----------



## Malvoisin

Gwydap,

I went over Chongo's new and improved character sheet, and I noticed a few discrepancies.

1. I think his initiative should be +1, not +2.

2. I think his AC spread should be 14, 11(Touch), 14(Flat-footed). This takes into account his Uncanny Dodge ability.

3. I notice that you didn't apply any Armor Penalties to the skills Climb, Jump, and Swim. (-1, -1, -2, respectively.)

4. On the plus side, Chongo should have a +4 bonus to his Jump score, due to having a speed of 40'.

5. I think he should have Profession: Sailor +3.5, and Use Rope +2 (Cross Class skills).

Can you check those out for me, see if you agree/disagree, and make corrections as needed? Thanks!


----------



## GwydapLlew

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Can you check those out for me, see if you agree/disagree, and make corrections as needed? Thanks!




Oh, you are totally correct. That's what I get for statting up an NPC Windwright Captain for Eberron in one window and a piratical barbarian in the other.    

I need to stop multitasking when I'm gaming. Bleh.


----------



## Malvoisin

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> Oh, you are totally correct. That's what I get for statting up an NPC Windwright Captain for Eberron in one window and a piratical barbarian in the other.
> 
> I need to stop multitasking when I'm gaming. Bleh.



It's no problem, that's why I'm here!


----------



## Malvoisin

Voadam,

I went over Kalen's updated sheet, here's what I find....

1. He actually is supposed to apply his STR penalty to damage with his shortbow, according to the SRD, so arrow damage should be 1d6-1.

2. I think his Climb penalty should be -1 (-1 STR mod), and his Jump mod should be +1 (-1 STR mod, +2 synergy with Tumble)

3. Obviously, the missing language will need to get added in sometime. Are you just stuck trying to decide what it should be, or did you deliberately want to wait until later to choose?

4. Mmm, about those gold and arrow totals....you haven't been updating as we've gone along have you?   Any chance of figuring out what those should be without me having to back and do the math myself? Maybe one of your fellow players could help you out if you don't have time...hint, hint.

That's it, overall Kalen looks good.


----------



## stonegod

Let me know anything about Col. Like he should have 100 more spells. And HD.


----------



## Malvoisin

stonegod said:
			
		

> Let me know anything about Col. Like he should have 100 more spells. And HD.



I'll get back to you on that....


----------



## Malvoisin

Rhun,

Anar's up next. 

The only thing I see for him is that he should have his Armor Check Penalty factored into his skills. So, -1 for Balance, Climb, Hide, Move Silently, and Tumble; -2 for Swim.

That's the only problem I can see for him.


----------



## Rhun

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Rhun,
> 
> Anar's up next.
> 
> The only thing I see for him is that he should have his Armor Check Penalty factored into his skills. So, -1 for Balance, Climb, Hide, Move Silently, and Tumble; -2 for Swim.
> 
> That's the only problem I can see for him.





You're right...I never added that in. I'll update him shortly.


----------



## Malvoisin

hafrogman,

Keoni looks good. No problems that I can see.


----------



## Voadam

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Voadam,
> 
> I went over Kalen's updated sheet, here's what I find....
> 
> 1. He actually is supposed to apply his STR penalty to damage with his shortbow, according to the SRD, so arrow damage should be 1d6-1.
> 
> 2. I think his Climb penalty should be -1 (-1 STR mod), and his Jump mod should be +1 (-1 STR mod, +2 synergy with Tumble)
> 
> 3. Obviously, the missing language will need to get added in sometime. Are you just stuck trying to decide what it should be, or did you deliberately want to wait until later to choose?
> 
> 4. Mmm, about those gold and arrow totals....you haven't been updating as we've gone along have you?   Any chance of figuring out what those should be without me having to back and do the math myself? Maybe one of your fellow players could help you out if you don't have time...hint, hint.
> 
> That's it, overall Kalen looks good.




1 Crap, I knew the str bonus did not apply to projectile weapons, I didn't realize the penalty did. I'll add it in.

2. I'll correct those.

3 How do you want me to add in languages, treat it like wizard's free spells and say I've been studying new ones all the time and just have mastered it now? Limit myself to sources I can learn from (Col has infernal and Chongo has Olman which Kalen does not yet know) or pick anything at all?

4 Arrows I've stated after each fight that I gather up the ones that missed, do you want me to handle it differently?

I have not kept track of the gold,   all I've done is say I'd chip in for the wand so far, I have not bought anything yet. I'll figure it out.


----------



## hafrogman

Voadam said:
			
		

> 4 Arrows I've stated after each fight that I gather up the ones that missed, do you want me to handle it differently?
> 
> I have not kept track of the gold,   all I've done is say I'd chip in for the wand so far, I have not bought anything yet. I'll figure it out.




For gold, you can use the tracking portion of Keoni's sheet, it should all be the same.  Payments, wand fund, booty from Vark and gang.  That's basically it.

I think the problem with arrows is that 50% of misses still get busted.


----------



## Malvoisin

Voadam said:
			
		

> How do you want me to add in languages, treat it like wizard's free spells and say I've been studying new ones all the time and just have mastered it now? Limit myself to sources I can learn from (Col has infernal and Chongo has Olman which Kalen does not yet know) or pick anything at all?



It might be more credible to stick to languages that Kalen may have been exposed to, but I'll probably allow pretty much anything (as long as it's not TOO exotic), and we can say he's been studying all along.


----------



## Malvoisin

stonegod,

Well, I've gone over Col now...and after looking over all his Knowledge skills, my head hurts.

I think I've figured it all out now, and most everything looks fine.

The only exception....Survival. I think it should be +2(+4 Planar). You have an extra point figured in there, and I can't see where that one came from.

One other issue....Dark Knowledge use is up to 4x per day now.

That's it!


----------



## Malvoisin

hafrogman said:
			
		

> For gold, you can use the tracking portion of Keoni's sheet, it should all be the same.  Payments, wand fund, booty from Vark and gang.  That's basically it.
> 
> I think the problem with arrows is that 50% of misses still get busted.



Right, that's the problem. Tell you what, for now, why don't we just say he has 18 arrows left. That should be close enough, figuring the 50% recovery rate for misses.

That's a good suggestion for figuring his gold, too.


----------



## Legildur

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> I went over Kalen's updated sheet, here's what I find....
> 
> 1. He actually is supposed to apply his STR penalty to damage with his shortbow, according to the SRD, so arrow damage should be 1d6-1.



Not that damage from an arrow has been an issue, yet...


----------



## stonegod

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> stonegod,
> 
> Well, I've gone over Col now...and after looking over all his Knowledge skills, my head hurts.
> 
> I think I've figured it all out now, and most everything looks fine.
> 
> The only exception....Survival. I think it should be +2(+4 Planar). You have an extra point figured in there, and I can't see where that one came from.
> 
> One other issue....Dark Knowledge use is up to 4x per day now.
> 
> That's it!



Yeah, I had to double check them myself:
+1 for Absent Minded
+1 for Master of Knowledge
+4 from Int
+n from Ranks
+2 From Lore Master (KN: Planes Only)

And, Survival is indeed off---pretending Col already had a 16 Wis. Fixed.

Dark knowledge isn't 4/day until 3rd level.


----------



## Malvoisin

stonegod said:
			
		

> Dark knowledge isn't 4/day until 3rd level.



No? My notes must be wrong, I don't actually have HoH in front of me.


----------



## hafrogman

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> No? My notes must be wrong, I don't actually have HoH in front of me.




http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/ex/20051007a&page=3


----------



## Malvoisin

hafrogman said:
			
		

> http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/ex/20051007a&page=3



Thanks, I forgot that was online!


----------



## hafrogman

Yeah, I keep the link handy in the character sheet for the archivist I play in another game.  I figure it's the least any responsible PbP gamer could do . . .


----------



## stonegod

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yeah, I keep the link handy in the character sheet for the archivist I play in another game.  I figure it's the least any responsible PbP gamer could do . . .



Embedded the link in Col's sheet; will do the same for Coldan.


----------



## Malvoisin

stonegod said:
			
		

> Embedded the link in Col's sheet; will do the same for Coldan.



Kewl.


----------



## stonegod

OOC in the OOC thread, but I had to note: Legildur, your Ismark in Endur's Ravenloft is turning out much different from the one in my Ravenloft. I think yours is a bit less morose.


----------



## Legildur

Bael updated to 2nd level for Mal's approval.


----------



## Legildur

stonegod said:
			
		

> OOC in the OOC thread, but I had to note: Legildur, your Ismark in Endur's Ravenloft is turning out much different from the one in my Ravenloft. I think yours is a bit less morose.



LOL! But is that a good thing or a bad thing????


----------



## stonegod

Legildur said:
			
		

> LOL! But is that a good thing or a bad thing????



That's the question, i'n'it?


----------



## Rhun

Does it matter? With the turnover rate in Ravenloft, nobody lasts long enough to really get into character!


----------



## stonegod

Rhun said:
			
		

> Does it matter? With the turnover rate in Ravenloft, nobody lasts long enough to really get into character!



Only lost one so far! Really!


----------



## Rhun

stonegod said:
			
		

> Only lost one so far! Really!




I don't remember how many we have lost. Two, I think.


----------



## Legildur

Just reviewing the RG thread and I notice that both Mad Col and Kalen are still listed as 1st level, yet they have obviously been updated for 2nd.


----------



## stonegod

Legildur said:
			
		

> Just reviewing the RG thread and I notice that both Mad Col and Kalen are still listed as 1st level, yet they have obviously been updated for 2nd.



Sshhh... its to lull them into a false sense of security... 

Fixed.


----------



## Malvoisin

Legildur said:
			
		

> Bael updated to 2nd level for Mal's approval.



I checked him out, everything looks good. Thanks!


----------



## Voadam

Lots of modules I've read have had treasure hidden in the depths of pools. I never could think of a reason that PCs would think "Giant crayfish came out of the pool, must be piles of gold down below!" and so hidden treasure in odd module spots usually remains hidden in my games. Its cool to come across hidden loot this way while searching for a way out. It makes sense looking back now that something from the dead guy would fall down, but I was only looking for a way out when I went diving.


----------



## Malvoisin

Voadam said:
			
		

> Lots of modules I've read have had treasure hidden in the depths of pools. I never could think of a reason that PCs would think "Giant crayfish came out of the pool, must be piles of gold down below!" and so hidden treasure in odd module spots usually remains hidden in my games. Its cool to come across hidden loot this way while searching for a way out. It makes sense looking back now that something from the dead guy would fall down, but I was only looking for a way out when I went diving.



Right, I know Kalen's Search check was explicitly for an exit through the pool, but I considered it sensible that he might also discover the dagger, so I applied it to that as well.


----------



## Malvoisin

re: Rhun's statement in the IC thread....

Anar is in front because it was my understanding that he would normally take point, acting as the 'eyes and ears' of the exploring party.

If you guys want to discuss redefining the party's marching order at any time, feel free.

And, if I ever post a combat map, and someone disagrees with the initial positioning of their character, I'm open to changing it....with a valid argument, supported by existing marching order parameters, or explicitly stated actions In-Character.

"Hey, I don't want to be that close to the monsters!" is not a valid argument, sorry.


----------



## Rhun

It is all good, Mal. Anar will generally serve as point man. I think in one of my posts I had put that he was waiting to follow Chongo through the door, though. It isn't an issue since I get to move ahead of the zombies, and would try to get them to come to us anyway.


----------



## Voadam

*Not that it matters but*

When I said elven blade I meant Kalen's dagger because it doesn't have the silver -1 to damage. However the masterwork quality of the silver one makes that probably a better choice for doing things like aid another in combat so I'm happy to go with it. Kalen is likely to fight defensively in the future with his tumbling synergy bonus just to provide flanking in most situations anyway so it doesn't really matter one way or the other with his low chances of melee hitting.

All out defense can not provide flanking, I believe, or am I wrong?


----------



## stonegod

Voadam said:
			
		

> All out defense can not provide flanking, I believe, or am I wrong?



It doesn't say so explicitly, but that would be a fair reading. Total defense negates any opportunity for AoO, which suggests you stop threatening squares. You can only provide a flanking bonus if your threaten.

But its Mal's call.


----------



## Malvoisin

Voadam said:
			
		

> When I said elven blade I meant Kalen's dagger because it doesn't have the silver -1 to damage. However the masterwork quality of the silver one makes that probably a better choice for doing things like aid another in combat so I'm happy to go with it. Kalen is likely to fight defensively in the future with his tumbling synergy bonus just to provide flanking in most situations anyway so it doesn't really matter one way or the other with his low chances of melee hitting.
> 
> All out defense can not provide flanking, I believe, or am I wrong?



So noted on the dagger distinction, thanks for clarifying.

I'll rule in a bit on the total defense/flanking question.


----------



## Voadam

Do you think if Chongo moved to the opening to his left the mindless zombies would follow into his space and five of us could strike each round instead of three with two having the door provide cover?


----------



## Voadam

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> So noted on the dagger distinction, thanks for clarifying.
> 
> I'll rule in a bit on the total defense/flanking question.




No rush, I'm sure the zombies will be chopped to pieces before it can become relevant, and I'm happy fighting defensively for the possible 1, 1, 1, or 2 points of damage that the silver blade can do in Kalen's skilled hands.


----------



## Legildur

Voadam said:
			
		

> Do you think if Chongo moved to the opening to his left the mindless zombies would follow into his space and five of us could strike each round instead of three with two having the door provide cover?



I was wondering the same thing when I looked at the battle map.

And I've always treated Total Defense as not threatening for exactly the reason outlined above by Stonegod.


----------



## GwydapLlew

Legildur said:
			
		

> I was wondering the same thing when I looked at the battle map.
> 
> And I've always treated Total Defense as not threatening for exactly the reason outlined above by Stonegod.




Agreed all around. I was hoping to drop the first one before backing away, because I'd like to have one combat where one of us isn't bleeding out.


----------



## Legildur

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> ....because I'd like to have one combat where one of us isn't bleeding out.



Patience... Patience... It will come.


----------



## GwydapLlew

Much obliged, Col! 

_Edit:_ I realized after we started the game that the Olmans are more Meso-American Aztec types rather than African. It's a shame, because there are some really cool Olman articles in the most current Dragon.


----------



## Rhun

It also just occurred to me that at some point I said I would post a list of Greyhawk languages for sombody's PC, and that I never did it. So I seek to rectify that problem:

Common (a combination of Ancient Backlunish and Old Oeridian. Widely used across the Flanaess)
Baklunish (mainly spoken by the tribes of the Plains of Paynim)
Oeridian (widely spoken across the Flanaess)
Suloise (this language became all but extinct when the Rain of Colorless Fire devastated the Suel Empire. Useful for delving into the arcane tomes of the forgotten Suloise)
Flan (mainly spoken by the Tenha)

Ferrel (a Oerdian dialect spoken by officials of the Iron League)
Nyrondese (a High Oeridian dialect spoken by peasants, shopkeepers, etc in Nyrond)
The Cold Tongue (a Suloise/Flan admixture spoken by the barbarians of the Thillonrian Peninsula)
Velondi (Old Oerdian dialect spoken by rural folk near the Veluna/Nyrond border)
Keolandish (Old/High Oeridian dialect spoken in and around Keoland)
Lendorian (obscure Suloise dialect spoken in the Sprindrift Isles)


----------



## Malvoisin

Thanks for that, Rhun!


----------



## Voadam

And Olman, I believe.

If Chongo is amenable then Kalen will be interested in learning Olman from him.


----------



## GwydapLlew

Well, Sueloise is still used in the Scarlet Brotherhood. Ancient Suloise a seperate langage. Also Old Flan, which is the progenitor language of Flan. There are some other dialects hither and thither, but those are the main ones.


----------



## Rhun

Right, kind of like the whole Old Oeridian/High Oeridian. The list I posted is the list from the Greyhawk boxed set, circa 1983.


----------



## Malvoisin

*Experience Award!*

100 xp for the demise of two more ravenous zombie pirates! 

This brings the total to 1150.

It's interesting to see how with some good tactics (and a level up doesn't hurt either!) these once frightening foes are now fairly easy for you guys.


----------



## stonegod

More manageable #'s and location help too.


----------



## GwydapLlew

stonegod said:
			
		

> More manageable #'s and location help too.




Tell me about it.


----------



## hafrogman

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> Tell me about it.




Well, you see.  There were only two (2) zombies for this encounter.  The first encounter featured a third, but others have also featured only two.  However, in this case, the 5' width of the doorway, coupled with the party's close proximity (and ability to prevent movement from) the door, allowed only a single zombie to approach at a given time.  While the same doorway interefered with our ability to damage the zombies in turn, it provided a much needed defensive boost that allowed us to severly weaken the first zombie before widening our formation to allow unfettered access . . .

oh, you didn't REALLY want me to tell you about it did you?


----------



## Malvoisin

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Well, you see.  There were only two (2) zombies for this encounter.  The first encounter featured a third, but others have also featured only two.  However, in this case, the 5' width of the doorway, coupled with the party's close proximity (and ability to prevent movement from) the door, allowed only a single zombie to approach at a given time.  While the same doorway interefered with our ability to damage the zombies in turn, it provided a much needed defensive boost that allowed us to severly weaken the first zombie before widening our formation to allow unfettered access . . .
> 
> oh, you didn't REALLY want me to tell you about it did you?



LOL!!

Great stuff.


----------



## Rhun

Damn that hafrogman and his grand sense of humor!


----------



## Legildur

<sniff> Bael was superfluous....


----------



## hafrogman

Rhun said:
			
		

> Damn that hafrogman and his grand sense of humor!




And curse his devilishly handsome face and sexy body.

Hmm, this site needs a "looking left and right" smiley.

<.<



Spoiler



ooooo


>.>



Spoiler



ooooo


^.-


----------



## Malvoisin

I'll watch the dialogue in the IC thread, and move you guys along once it seems like some sort of consensus has been reached.

Carry on.


----------



## Malvoisin

Ah, well...

At first glance, it appeared to me that Chongo was offering an opposing suggestion to Col's, but upon rereading, I see that he actually was in agreement. And, Keoni concurs as well. 

Consensus builds...progress is made.   

Anybody else in favor of Col's suggestion to try and construct a balancing/floatation device?


----------



## GwydapLlew

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Anybody else in favor of Col's suggestion to try and construct a balancing/floatation device?




If we need to go down the flooded hallway, I'd be for it. Otherwise...Chongo wants out o' here as quickly as possible.


----------



## Legildur

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Anybody else in favor of Col's suggestion to try and construct a balancing/floatation device?



Bael is keen, but just a little subdued


----------



## Rhun

Anar would prefer to check the west passage first before trying the deep water.


----------



## GwydapLlew

If we can perform a fighting retreat, that may be for the best. If everyone 5' adjusts slowly back while helping my AC/readying spells, we should be able to get back to dry land without any losses.


----------



## Rhun

Unless the thing is hurling spells about! Perhaps Anar can hide and sneak up behind it while you guys draw it away, though.


----------



## stonegod

Reread that, GL. Chongo is _nauseated_. No attack actions. None. Zip. Zippo. Move only.


----------



## GwydapLlew

stonegod said:
			
		

> Reread that, GL. Chongo is _nauseated_. No attack actions. None. Zip. Zippo. Move only.




Bleh. YOu are right. For some reason, I was assuming that the minute of resting had removed the condition. EEEP! RUN!


----------



## Malvoisin

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> Bleh. YOu are right. For some reason, I was assuming that the minute of resting had removed the condition. EEEP! RUN!



Rest your fears, Gwyd, you're right. The monster's attack has come after the nauseated condition has passed. Chongo can act as normal.   Go ahead and edit your post as you wish...

I'm so nice...


----------



## GwydapLlew

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Rest your fears, Gwyd, you're right. The monster's attack has come after the nauseated condition has passed. Chongo can act as normal.   Go ahead and edit your post as you wish...
> 
> I'm so nice...




Score! Ignore all those nasty comments I made about you!


----------



## Rhun

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> Score! Ignore all those nasty comments I made about you!





Whew...I was worried Anar was going to have to fight the thing on this own (or run away).


----------



## GwydapLlew

Rhun said:
			
		

> Whew...I was worried Anar was going to have to fight the thing on this own (or run away).




Zoinks! It's Scooby-Doo time!


----------



## Malvoisin

Hey everyone,

This is turning out to be a really busy week...stuff with work, stuff with school, stuff with family, etc.

I just wanted to let you all know that my posting rate will be slower than my preference for a little stretch here (actually, already has been for a little while). No worries, all is well. Bear with me please.

Thanks!


----------



## Legildur

Sure thing!


----------



## GwydapLlew

No problems!


----------



## hafrogman

Doot-de-doo.  Looks like I'll have about a 1 in 3 shot of actually doing any damage this round.  Need a bludgeoning weapon. . .

a) Is the cleric actually holding a mace as shown in his picture?
b) Could I reverse my grip on a spear to get an improvised club (-4 att, 1d6 bludgeoning)?


----------



## Rhun

I suppose Anar could pull his sling...that does bludgeoning damage.


----------



## Malvoisin

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Doot-de-doo.  Looks like I'll have about a 1 in 3 shot of actually doing any damage this round.  Need a bludgeoning weapon. . .
> 
> a) Is the cleric actually holding a mace as shown in his picture?
> b) Could I reverse my grip on a spear to get an improvised club (-4 att, 1d6 bludgeoning)?



a) No, the skeletal cleric is actually not holding any weapon at all. Sorry for the confusing picture.

b) Yes, I would allow this.


----------



## Malvoisin

Hi All,

I just wanted to drop a quick line to let you all know that I will be on a brief hiatus, as I travel to interview for admission into a professional doctorate program...Pharmacy school at Purdue University, to be specific. I've been preparing for this for the last couple of weeks, and this has accounted in part for the dip in my posting rate. I'll be back this weekend, so I hope to be able to get something posted on Saturday or Sunday. The following couple of weeks will also be pretty busy as I head towards midterms, but I'll do my best to find some study breaks to post. I miss the gaming when I can't find the time. Anyway, wish me luck, and I'll be back in a couple of days.

Thanks,
Mal


----------



## hafrogman

Good luck.
. . . hmmm, pharamcy dotorate, eh?  Does that count as medical?  When you're graduated can we call you D.M.M.D.?


----------



## Legildur

Hey Mal, best of luck! I'm always impressed when people commit to further study. I keep thinking about a Masters, but then wave it off because it's more fun spending time with the family


----------



## Rhun

Legildur said:
			
		

> I keep thinking about a Masters, but then wave it off because it's more fun spending time with the family





Ha! I keep thinking about a Masters too...but then I realize that I'd have to shell out a bunch more money and time, and not sure it would be worth it in the long run. Guess I should just be happy with the BS for the nonce.


----------



## stonegod

PhD != Money automatically. Way better than starting BS to be sure, but there's that 4-6 year delay. Also depends on the field, to be sure. Generally, MS = Money for most tech/engr. fields in my experience in terms of trading off time vs. $$. Just don't tell my PhD students that.  

MD = Money, but that's a long time and $$ investment up front, of course.


----------



## GwydapLlew

I just stick my uncompleted BFA behind my back and try to get back into college. ;P


----------



## GwydapLlew

I'll be in Chicago for the next 3-4 days, so I won't have a chance to check my games. Feel free to NPC Chongo as appropriate! (Basically, his goal is to ty to shepherd everyone back to dry land while keeping himself between the skeletal figure and everyone else.)


----------



## stonegod

GwydapLlew said:
			
		

> I'll be in Chicago for the next 3-4 days, so I won't have a chance to check my games. Feel free to NPC Chongo as appropriate! (Basically, his goal is to ty to shepherd everyone back to dry land while keeping himself between the skeletal figure and everyone else.)



Well, Mal's MIA during most of that, so we're safe.


----------



## Malvoisin

Hi everybody, I'm home and I'm tired. The interview went really well, thanks for the well wishing. I'll find out in the end of March if I got in.

In gaming news, I'll be catching up on things tomorrow, and get some posts out that will let things get rolling again as we head into the new week.

Thanks!
-Mal


----------



## Malvoisin

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Good luck.
> . . . hmmm, pharamcy dotorate, eh?  Does that count as medical?  When you're graduated can we call you D.M.M.D.?



Doctorate of Pharmacy is its own beast, not an MD. So, I guess I'd be D.M.P.D., which sounds like a police department of some kind. Not so cool, sorry.


----------



## hafrogman

I shall be away from the 1st to the 5th.  
Try not to kill my character while I'm gone.

kthxbye


----------



## Rhun

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I shall be away from the 1st to the 5th.
> Try not to kill my character while I'm gone.




Woo-Hoo! Free zombie fodder!


----------



## stonegod

Mal goes to East and then MIA.

GL goes to Chitown and then MIA.

And now hafrogman is going away.

I think I've put it together....

...they're having that tiki party!

Without me us!


----------



## Rhun

I always get left out of all the best parties!


----------



## hafrogman

stonegod said:
			
		

> Mal goes to East and then MIA.
> 
> GL goes to Chitown and then MIA.
> 
> And now hafrogman is going away.
> 
> I think I've put it together....
> 
> ...they're having that tiki party!
> 
> Without me us!




Yeah, but unlike those two . . .

I'm back/
to let you know/
I can really shake 'em down.

Err. . . well, I have returned anyways.  No thanks to my airline.  The tiki party was great, sorry your invitations must have gotten. . . mislaid.


----------



## stonegod

hafrogman said:
			
		

> The tiki party was great, sorry your invitations must have gotten. . . mislaid.



*Throws head back and yells to sky*

"HAFROGMAAAAAAAAAAAAN!"



In another thread GL's pointed out his laptop died, though he hoped to have it fixed soon. I'm assuming Mal's busy with midterms. I hope.


----------



## Rhun

Nothing to do but sit and wait, I suppose.


----------



## Malvoisin

Hi guys, I'm not MIA, I promise. We're just on a little break while I get things together. I put out a brief update on the Talking the Talk page a few days ago, but it may have been overlooked. I should have just posted it here....

Anyway, RL is just nuts right now. I have so little free time, and what I have is being spent with my wife....March 17th due date for baby, you may recall. She needs a little extra attention.

I'm sorry that we've had to hit 'pause' for the moment, but I'm hoping to get back in the swing of things real soon. Spring break is next week, that should help immensely!

Hang in there, everyone, and thanks for your patience!   

-Mal


----------



## Rhun

No problem, Mal! We'll be waiting...take it as a compliment to your DMing that we are all anxious and excited to get back to such a great game!


----------



## Malvoisin

Rhun said:
			
		

> No problem, Mal! We'll be waiting...take it as a compliment to your DMing that we are all anxious and excited to get back to such a great game!



I do take it as a complient, Rhun. Thanks!    I've said it before, but it bears repeating: This is a great group of players, and I really enjoy running this game. It WILL continue, I just need RL to ease up a bit first.


----------



## hafrogman

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> March 17th due date for baby, you may recall.




Try and get the baby to be 3 days late!  Lotta good people born on March 20th. . .

. . . okay, at least one. . .
. . . okay, so it was me. . .


----------



## Rhun

But the 17th is Saint Patrick's Day...that would be a pretty lucky day to be born.


Or make her hold out for April 2nd. That's when I came into the world (and Aries are just so cool).


----------



## stonegod

August is a bit too far away...


----------



## Voadam

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Hi guys, I'm not MIA, I promise. We're just on a little break while I get things together. I put out a brief update on the Talking the Talk page a few days ago, but it may have been overlooked. I should have just posted it here....
> 
> Anyway, RL is just nuts right now. I have so little free time, and what I have is being spent with my wife....March 17th due date for baby, you may recall. She needs a little extra attention.
> 
> I'm sorry that we've had to hit 'pause' for the moment, but I'm hoping to get back in the swing of things real soon. Spring break is next week, that should help immensely!
> 
> Hang in there, everyone, and thanks for your patience!
> 
> -Mal




No worries. That is a proper priority for your free time.

I would suggest taking the spring break opportunity to get lots of sleep.

Wishing you and your wife well.


----------



## stonegod

Indeed, sleep good.

And thanks for the update. Hearing something is better than not.


----------



## Malvoisin

stonegod said:
			
		

> Indeed, sleep good.
> 
> And thanks for the update. Hearing something is better than not.



I know, and I'm sorry for not updating more forthrightly...

Each passing day, this odd little psychodrama plays out in my mind...

"Today I'm going to make time to get a post together!" I think optimistically. And then, the day flies by, and it doesn't happen, and I go to bed exhausted, thinking, "Tomorrow I'm going to make time for it for sure!"

Posting anything like, "Hi guys, I need a break." is hard, because it's like throwing in the towel and admitting defeat. And, it feels like I'm letting you all down. I know, you all understand...you've been terifiic. But, it's still hard not to feel that way.

As an aside, I wonder if that's why a lot of DMs and players just disappear from the PbP boards altogether. They find that they need to stop for whatever reason, but can't find it within themselves to tell their players/DMs for fear of letting them down.

Anyhow, I ramble...enough of that.

GwydapLlew is having hardware problems, you say? Any further details?


----------



## stonegod

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> As an aside, I wonder if that's why a lot of DMs and players just disappear from the PbP boards altogether. They find that they need to stop for whatever reason, but can't find it within themselves to tell their players/DMs for fear of letting them down.



Its a possibility. I know there is that temptation w/ my Ravenloft game. Which is why I force my self to post a "Busy, post later post" even if its the only think I can do. So people don't worry about it. In my mind
- People understand that RL comes up
- People don't understand if you are there but don't post anything
I've seen this in practically all games I've been in that have died (and thats a few ). If players/DMs are showing up but not posting for long periods (1-2 weeks), the game is usually dead. All the games that last a while on the boards seem to have folks that say "I'm going to be gone for a bit; I'll check in [whenever]". 

Which reminds me, I need to post in Ravenloft... 



			
				Malvoisin said:
			
		

> GwydapLlew is having hardware problems, you say? Any further details?



None since his post.


----------



## Legildur

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> As an aside, I wonder if that's why a lot of DMs and players just disappear from the PbP boards altogether. They find that they need to stop for whatever reason, but can't find it within themselves to tell their players/DMs for fear of letting them down.



Not sure, but if you look at my sig and all my games that have fallen over (those that are struckthrough) then I think that is a probable reason.


----------



## stonegod

Legildur said:
			
		

> Not sure, but if you look at my sig and all my games that have fallen over (those that are struckthrough) then I think that is a probable reason.



All of those except one. Ferrix had RL issues that forced him to stop. He wasn't too happy bout it either.


----------



## Rhun

Actually, that isn't all the games you've been in that have failed, Legildur! I know I've been in at least two with you that failed. It is kind of a joke that if the two of us are in the same game that it will die.


----------



## stonegod

Rhun said:
			
		

> Actually, that isn't all the games you've been in that have failed, Legildur! I know I've been in at least two with you that failed. It is kind of a joke that if the two of us are in the same game that it will die.



Quick, quick! Kill the elf!

No, the other one!


----------



## Legildur

Rhun said:
			
		

> Actually, that isn't all the games you've been in that have failed, Legildur! I know I've been in at least two with you that failed. It is kind of a joke that if the two of us are in the same game that it will die.



LOL! I've had a few fold..... I've been meaning to explore Living EnWorld to try and lift my survival rate.  Mind you, one of my games was run by Mal....  But he was kind enough to accept me into this game as a refugee.


----------



## stonegod

Legildur said:
			
		

> LOL! I've had a few fold..... I've been meaning to explore Living EnWorld to try and lift my survival rate.



Naw. Living Eberron. Much more fun. 

But I'm not biases (doesn't look at sig).


----------



## Legildur

stonegod said:
			
		

> Naw. Living Eberron. Much more fun.



Well, I don't have any Eberron source books..... so not really an option.


----------



## Voadam

stonegod said:
			
		

> Quick, quick! Kill the elf!
> 
> No, the other one!




One silent image later and where Kalen stood looks like a stone column. Leaving only one elf visible to be slain.

A second silent image is cast and a great big neon "ELF" sign with an arrow pointing to Bael appears.


----------



## Rhun

As long as it is someone BESIDES Anar dying this time.


----------



## Legildur

Voadam said:
			
		

> One silent image later and where Kalen stood looks like a stone column. Leaving only one elf visible to be slain.
> 
> A second silent image is cast and a great big neon "ELF" sign with an arrow pointing to Bael appears.



Whoa!!! LOL!!!


----------



## stonegod

Just wanted to say: Hope everything goes well with the soon to be baby, Mal! (IIRC, its +-4 days).

And remember, nothing raises a kiddo right more than gaming online!


----------



## Malvoisin

stonegod said:
			
		

> Just wanted to say: Hope everything goes well with the soon to be baby, Mal! (IIRC, its +-4 days).
> 
> And remember, nothing raises a kiddo right more than gaming online!



The due date is TODAY, actually!   

And, to commemorate, we had a trip to the hospital because we thought my wife's water broke. Turns out, it didn't...so they sent us home. But, she is having contractions...it shouldn't be too much longer now.


----------



## hafrogman

Darn, I suppose it wouldn't be kind to wish a 48-hr labor on your wife     She probably wouldn't appreciate it anyways.

I'll have to settle for the kid being a pisces.


----------



## Malvoisin

Hi guys!

My son Owen was born on Sunday the 18th!!!! He weighed 8'15", and was 21 inches long. He's doing great. My wife had a hard delivery, and she's feeling pretty rocky right at the moment. We came home yesterday, and we're settling back in, but glad to be home. Everyone is tired, though.

I appreciate all of your good thoughts! Talk to you soon.

-Mal


----------



## Rhun

Congratulations, Mal! Glad to hear everything went well.


----------



## Legildur

Top stuff, and a damned good size to boot! Congratulations to you both.


----------



## stonegod

Congrats!

Now come back!   

Speedy recovery for the wife.


----------



## Malvoisin

stonegod said:
			
		

> Congrats!
> 
> Now come back!



I will....hang in there a bit longer, guys!


----------



## stonegod

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> I will....hang in there a bit longer, guys!





Hopefully, GL will be back too. He's been having laptop/life issues as well. And, w/ work, my game hasn't been updating as frequently. Such is RL.


----------



## hafrogman

Yay for Owen.  Boo for the 18th!  Two days early.    

Best wishes to mother and child.  I'll consider best wishes for the father once the game resumes


----------



## Malvoisin

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Yay for Owen.  Boo for the 18th!  Two days early.
> 
> Best wishes to mother and child.  I'll consider best wishes for the father once the game resumes



Consider it resumed! Where's my best wishes?   

Seriously, in the midst of the chaos that has been the last week, I decided that I need some time for me. Otherwise, I might just go crazy. So, check out the IC thread for the results of that time investment. I make no guarantees as to how frequently I'll be able to update, but I did want to share that as I was putting together this combat round I kept thinking, 'God, I've missed this!' So, that's a good sign, right? Have fun!   

Maybe now that the Tide is rolling again, Gwyd will also make his return....maybe he was just missing Chongo too much?


----------



## stonegod

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Seriously, in the midst of the chaos that has been the last week, I decided that I need some time for me. Otherwise, I might just go crazy.



Me time is important. Too many people forget that. Of course, there's the bunch that think me time is more important than other people time, which gets them into trouble too.

stonegod: Providing poor psychoanalysis since this post...



			
				Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Maybe now that the Tide is rolling again, Gwyd will also make his return....maybe he was just missing Chongo too much?



Hopefully. I got an email last week saying he'd back back last Saturday... perhaps if you sent him an email, he'd know we mean business.


----------



## Malvoisin

stonegod said:
			
		

> Hopefully. I got an email last week saying he'd back back last Saturday... perhaps if you sent him an email, he'd know we mean business.



Good idea. Will you be so kind as to share the address? I'd like to send Mr. Llew a missive.


----------



## stonegod

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Good idea. Will you be so kind as to share the address? I'd like to send Mr. Llew a missive.



Done. You have mail.


----------



## Malvoisin

stonegod said:
			
		

> Done. You have mail.



Thanks! I just sent Gwyd a message to let him know that this game is rolling again.


----------



## Malvoisin

Would anyone like to volunteer to NPC Chongo's combat actions until GwydapLlew is able to return?


----------



## Rhun

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Would anyone like to volunteer to NPC Chongo's combat actions until GwydapLlew is able to return?





I can do that.


----------



## Malvoisin

Rhun said:
			
		

> I can do that.



Rhun, you're hired! Thanks!


----------



## Rhun

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Rhun, you're hired! Thanks!




Post for Chongo is up.


----------



## Legildur

Just a gentle reminder that both Kalen and Keoni possess silver daggers....


----------



## Voadam

I can't get at him to use mine, but if he's talking I can try to distract him for perhaps a round. I don't think a heuceva would have much of a sense motive. Its still immune to mind affecting spells though.


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:
			
		

> I can't get at him to use mine, but if he's talking I can try to distract him for perhaps a round. I don't think a heuceva would have much of a sense motive. Its still immune to mind affecting spells though.





You could try tossing the dagger through the air to Anar...he might be able to catch it. Then again, he could lose a finger in the process.


----------



## Voadam

Rhun said:
			
		

> You could try tossing the dagger through the air to Anar...he might be able to catch it. Then again, he could lose a finger in the process.





You mean ricocheting it against the walls and around the corner to Anar? I thought about it but I don't think it is really practical at the moment.


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:
			
		

> You mean ricocheting it against the walls and around the corner to Anar? I thought about it but I don't think it is really practical at the moment.





Just think of how cool that would be.


----------



## stonegod

Ar,  no be throw'n dagger by me head, me mateys, or they may be goin' through what little left I do be havn' of me skull. 'Ard enough to keep the mess all together in th' first place.


----------



## Malvoisin

Here's hoping hafrogman has noticed we're up and running again....


----------



## stonegod

Someone could email him or ping on another thread (I think Voadam and him share a game).


----------



## Voadam

stonegod said:
			
		

> Someone could email him or ping on another thread (I think Voadam and him share a game).




We've been in a number of games together but I think using the send email option under his user name would be most effective. Or possibly changing the thread title to add "Calling HAFROGMAN"


----------



## stonegod

Works too.


----------



## Rhun

I'm pretty sure I haven't seen a post from Hafrogman in my game for at least a week or so, either.


----------



## hafrogman

*hangs head in shame*


----------



## stonegod

hafrogman said:
			
		

> *hangs head in shame*



No reason for that. Just whistle and pretend you were here all along.

'Missed my post? Hmmm... don't know why?'


----------



## hafrogman

For future references in case I ever dissapear in a case that DOESN'T simply involve me being too tired to post, the email user option should work.

But my e-mail is pretty easy anyways, my username at gmail.  Whee    

So yeah. . . my work started me on new duties.  I'm out surveying a lot now.  It's been warm.  And I get to spend my day wandering the streets of downtown Phoenix.  This has two effects.  One, I'm not sitting at my desk posting when I should be working and two, I'm too tired to post when I get home.  Probably be less around than normal for the next few weeks.


----------



## Malvoisin

I'll NPC Kalen and Keoni later today if need be, to get the next turn posted....

I assume Keoni is going to stay in the pocket and attack with silver dagger. Not sure about Kalen, but I assume he doesn't want to move around too much...


----------



## Malvoisin

*Experience!*

150 xp per PC for the defeat of Veldimar Krund, huecuva-ized cleric of Olidamarra, cannibal, and all-around nasty fellow. 1300 xp total for each of you, now.

And, I'd suggest everybody buy Bael a nice dinner....that battle could have (should have) been much tougher, were it not for your warmage's firepower.


----------



## stonegod

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> And, I'd suggest everybody buy Bael a nice dinner....that battle could have (should have) been much tougher, were it not for your warmage's firepower.



No more 'Eat the Elf' signs then. 

Yay +2 to hit from _bless_ and Dark Knowledge!


----------



## Malvoisin

stonegod said:
			
		

> No more 'Eat the Elf' signs then.
> 
> Yay +2 to hit from _bless_ and Dark Knowledge!



Indeed, give Col's minor contribution his due...before he fell on the urchins and puked his guts up, anyway.

Fight on, Mighty Porpoise!!


----------



## Rhun

Hey...there is no telling what Krund might have done if Anar and Chongo weren't in his path!


----------



## Legildur

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> And, I'd suggest everybody buy Bael a nice dinner....that battle could have (should have) been much tougher, were it not for your warmage's firepower.



And a now significantly diminished firepower.... He'll be reduced to bow and arrows soon!  

Damn it's hard to beat magic missile.... it really is becoming his signature spell.  There's plenty of other good spells, but when you need to be sure of your hit, then it's the 'go to' spell.  And when you get to add on the Warmage's Edge damage, then it looks fantastic.


----------



## Voadam

Sorry about that, tough time posting earlier.

Poor, poor Krund, a cautionary tale about proper diet.


----------



## Malvoisin

Voadam said:
			
		

> Sorry about that, tough time posting earlier.
> 
> Poor, poor Krund, a cautionary tale about proper diet.



Indeed, a life lesson for us all.


----------



## Rhun

Legildur said:
			
		

> Damn it's hard to beat magic missile.... it really is becoming his signature spell.  There's plenty of other good spells, but when you need to be sure of your hit, then it's the 'go to' spell.  And when you get to add on the Warmage's Edge damage, then it looks fantastic.





Definitely is a powerful spell at low-levels when you add in the Warmage's Edge! Damn glad to have Bael along!


----------



## Voadam

stonegod said:
			
		

> No more 'Eat the Elf' signs then.




Well now we know that if we eat the elf, we'll get cursed with bad hygeine claws. So right, none of that.


----------



## stonegod

Mal: Any word from GL?


----------



## Malvoisin

stonegod said:
			
		

> Mal: Any word from GL?



No, sadly.   

I sent him an e-mail, but no response as of yet.


----------



## stonegod

Bummer. I guess we just keep on goin'.


----------



## Malvoisin

Yeah, that's my plan.   

Gwyd has done such a great job with Chongo, I'm willing to give him plenty of time to get back with us. 

Chongo can just follow the crowd and need to be NPC'd during combats.


----------



## stonegod

BTW: Voadam is out for the week (or Weds), GL is gone, and hafrogman is busy. So if you are waiting on one of them...


----------



## Malvoisin

stonegod said:
			
		

> BTW: Voadam is out for the week (or Weds), GL is gone, and hafrogman is busy. So if you are waiting on one of them...



No, actually, just a bit busy myself, that's all. 

New turn up, now, though.

btw, characters of absent players will be amenable to reasonable suggestions from fellow party members, so those of you who are here can direct the group's course of action. FYI.


----------



## Malvoisin

Hey, 1000 posts In-Character!

Hooray!


----------



## stonegod

Celebration time, come on!


----------



## Rhun

I think that means the PCs deserve a big reward!


----------



## Malvoisin

Rhun said:
			
		

> I think that means the PCs deserve a big reward!



Like what? Tougher monsters to fight?


----------



## Voadam

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Like what? Tougher monsters to fight?




As long as they have minds that can be affected. 



And lots of loot. Lots and lots.


----------



## Malvoisin

Voadam said:
			
		

> And lots of loot. Lots and lots.



I'll take what's behind door #1, Monty!


----------



## Malvoisin

Well, I hate to say it, but we may soon have to consider the possibility that GwydapLlew won't be returning. I bring this up now because, while it would have been difficult to replace Chongo while stuck in the tunnels under Parrot Island, it would be much more feasible to do so once back up in Sasserine proper. I haven't decided to do this at the present time...like I've said, I really want Gwyd to come back and resume playing his very fun Olman barbarian. But, it is possible that he won't, so I've at least begun thinking about the possibility of a replacement.

I am curious as to the feelings of the rest of you on this matter. What is an acceptable length of time to wait before we decide to throw in the towel on Gwyd and seek a replacement? I welcome your thoughts.

Thanks!
Mal


----------



## stonegod

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> I am curious as to the feelings of the rest of you on this matter. What is an acceptable length of time to wait before we decide to throw in the towel on Gwyd and seek a replacement? I welcome your thoughts.



Its a difficult thing, and I'm facing a similar dilemma over in my Ravenloft game. All I know is that his laptop was fixed two weeks ago, but supposedly he is having connectivity problems (some folks on LEB commented on this, but I can't find a post). We still have a week or two (I'm guessing) until we are out of here, and I'd give him that bene, but I know I wouldn't want to have to NPC him forever.

I'd give him the opportunity to rejoin however (assuming we are in a good place for that). If we were higher level, Chongo could be a cohort.


----------



## Rhun

I give the PCs in my game a month of unexcused absense  before I remove/replace their PCs.

I know there can be extenuating circumstance, but I figure anyway should be able to find a way to at least log in during that time frame and say they won't be back fro a bit. And it is much easier to do at certain junctures of the game than in others.


Just my 2 coppers.


----------



## Legildur

I'm with Rhun, there is nearly always a way to communicate your absence if you really want to.  I say we give him until we are about to set out for the next stage of the adventure before we make any replacements.  That will maximise the time for them to respond.


----------



## stonegod

Been re-reading the thread; good times. We do banter well. Just like silly elves berating an old man's non-ability to float.


----------



## Malvoisin

stonegod said:
			
		

> Been re-reading the thread; good times. We do banter well. Just like silly elves berating an old man's non-ability to float.



I know, I feel that the chemistry amongst this group has been really strong.   

I feel like I am starting to get back in the groove, hopefully we'll be able to get this thing flowing again like before. Today was a good start.


----------



## Voadam

Ooh, a scroll held by a disease bloated corpse grip, overcome the danger to get the loot. I'll just use mage hand to pry it out safely then prestidigitation to clean it up so it is not covered in infected corpse matter.    

No wait. I'm a trapfinding roguish beguiler. I don't have mage hand, prestidigitation, or any other trap appropriate magic on my tricksy-tailored class spell list. :\ 

I'll have to stick to banter.


----------



## Rhun

That's alright...just leave it to Anar to attempt the dangerous recovery.


----------



## Voadam

Rhun said:
			
		

> That's alright...just leave it to Anar to attempt the dangerous recovery.




You take care of that, I'll be helping Col with his walker.


----------



## stonegod

Voadam said:
			
		

> You take care of that, I'll be helping Col with his walker.



Back in my day, we treated our elders with respect! 

[Of course, Kalen _is_ older...]


----------



## Voadam

*Elven joke*



			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> Back in my day,




Last Tuesday?


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:
			
		

> Last Tuesday?





Nice. Very nice.


----------



## stonegod

Voadam said:
			
		

> Last Tuesday?



Feh!


----------



## Malvoisin

So...anybody going to open the secret door?


----------



## Rhun

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> So...anybody going to open the secret door?





Done.


----------



## Voadam

Was Penkus the one Vanderboeren was partnered with to get the boat? Someone else? Someone we've never heard of before?


----------



## stonegod

Voadam said:
			
		

> Was Penkus the one Vanderboeren was partnered with to get the boat? Someone else? Someone we've never heard of before?



He was the other boat guy.


----------



## Voadam

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> So...anybody going to open the secret door?




Eulogizing banter first.


----------



## Malvoisin

'Kay, gents...

I have updated the top of the Rogue's Gallery with an updated treasure listing.

It's now in your hands as to the divvying of the loot, as well as where the party goes from here. Your long stay in these tunnels is just about over, it seems.   Just let me know what you want to do next.

edit: The first post in the OOC thread has been updated a bit. Check out Penkus' bio under Dramatis Personae. Also, the note found in Penkus' hand has been re-presented under the 'Handouts' section for easier reference.


----------



## Rhun

Sweeeeeeeeet...


----------



## Legildur

Uh-oh! Rhun sounds like a zombie... maybe he got bitten in the caves?

But yeah, great we got this far without a death!

And Bael has no real need for any of the gear.  Happy to take some if it won't be used, but I think others have need before he does.


----------



## Legildur

Okay, so the swim checks are certainly going to be a problem for some of us.  And there are only 3 elixirs of swimming.

However, only one person (using an elixir) needs to make it out so that they can open the trap door that we originally came down.  And that way we can also take all the treasure with us.

Bael will suggest this IC if Kalen returns from his scouting.


----------



## Voadam

How far ahead can Kalen see?


----------



## Malvoisin

Voadam said:
			
		

> How far ahead can Kalen see?



Hmmm...with his low-light vision, he actually should be able to see about 80 feet ahead. This reveals a mistake on my part. Kalen actually would be able to see the tunnel's egress ahead. I will rectify this on the IC thread.

edit: My most recent IC post has been edited to account for the elf's vision.

Voadam, Kalen's latest comment will need editing now...sorry.


----------



## Malvoisin

*Hey Hafrogman!*

Hafrogman,

I just wanted to check with you and see how things are going at work. Are you still largely unavailable to post? Do you see the situation changing any time soon?

Any information you can offer would be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## Rhun

Keoni has a +9 swim check and can hold his breath for two rounds longer than Kalen...I think he is our best hope of escape.


----------



## Malvoisin

Players,

With no sign nor word from GwydapLlew since March 2nd, I am afraid that it's time to assume that he either has lost interest, or will be unable to continue to some other reason. This is regrettable, because I really enjoyed Chongo, but such is the PBP life.

I plan on opening up the game for a replacement player asap, if none of you object. 

Clearly, in replacing Chongo, the party will need a character who is strongly melee oriented. Do any of you have any other thoughts on a replacement, reagrding the character or player? If so, feel free to share them. This game belongs to all of us, and I want the rest of you actively involved in the selection of a replacement, if you wish to do so.

Private comments can always be sent to this email address if you wish, also:

malvoisin2752 (at) yahoo (dot) com

Thanks!


----------



## Rhun

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> With no sign nor word from GwydapLlew since March 2nd, I am afraid that it's time to assume that he either has lost interest, or will be unable to continue to some other reason. This is regrettable, because I really enjoyed Chongo, but such is the PBP life.
> 
> I plan on opening up the game for a replacement player asap, if none of you object.
> 
> Clearly, in replacing Chongo, the party will need a character who is strongly melee oriented. Do any of you have any other thoughts on a replacement, reagrding the character or player? If so, feel free to share them. This game belongs to all of us, and I want the rest of you actively involved in the selection of a replacement, if you wish to do so.





I will certainly miss Chongo/Gwyd, but as you say...such is the PBP life. We definitely need someone that will have some melee skill. A fighter or barbarian, or perhaps a ranger would be able to fill that role. A cleric may serve just as well, though, and provide some additional healing power on top of the melee skill.

Anar's next level will be a level of Fighter (I think), so that will help some on the frontline.


----------



## stonegod

I would go any of the purely martial classes: Fighter, Barbarian, Swashbuckler (though I'd use the Living Eberron version). While a cleric would be nice to have, we need fighting power firstmost (there are decent fighting clerical builds, don't get me wrong).


----------



## hafrogman

Back, my surveying is over.  I'll be in the office 5 days a week now, so I should be able to catch up.  It's just a lot of reading until I know what's going on everywhere.

We have a defensive tank in Keoni, as the campaign progresses he can go for heavier armor, and with a shield and d10 HD, he should be okay.

What we need is what Chongo provided, a 2-handed weapon wielder.  You have to have one unless Mal is going to rewrite the DR rules.  Because there will almost certainly be times when we simply don't have the proper weapon on hand (especially without a cleric and align weapon).  You need a big honkin' chunk of something and power attack to even get through.

So no swashbucklers, (two weapon/achery) rangers are out too.  A cleric could work, assuming a big chunk of metal theory of cleric design, but a fighter/barb would hit more.

Either could work.


----------



## stonegod

hafrogman said:
			
		

> A cleric could work, assuming a big chunk of metal theory of cleric design, but a fighter/barb would hit more.



War and or Strength domain a plus here.


----------



## Rhun

stonegod said:
			
		

> War and or Strength domain a plus here.





A martial cleric build will suffer from mad MAD, though...it is hard to bump STR and CON enough to be effective while keeping WIS high. I think hafrogman is right; we need a hulking chunk of two-handed meatshield .


----------



## Malvoisin

Great to hear you'll be back in the saddle now, hafrogman!   

I'll post an announcement to look for a new player as soon as I can. Tanks only need apply.


----------



## Malvoisin

*Recruiting!*

The time has come! A new player is needed to take on the Savage Tide!

The details:

**The character being replaced is a barbarian, and he was definitely the party's primary melee punch. We need a replacement who fill a the same role.

**I prefer a new player who can post at least 4 to 5 times a week. My own schedule has been limited recently due to the birth of my son, but things are getting more stable by the day. Ideally, I hope to be able to advance the game every 1 to 2 days.

**Character will start at level 2, most likely with 1000 xp. Further details to be worked out upon choosing the replacement player.

**I don't want a full character sheet right now. Seriously. Don't post one, please. What I need is a detailed character concept, including race/class, description, personality & motivation, etc. In addition, I need a good tie-in to the party. It could be through Lavinia Vanderboren, one of the affiliation groups, or any number of other creative ways. This will be a good way to demonstrate to me that you have read enough of the game to become familiar with things. The Savage Tide Player's Guide, downloadable for free at paizo.com, is also an indispensable resource.

Well, that's that for now. I hope to get some good people interested...this campaign has been a lot of fun so far!


----------



## stonegod

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> The Savage Tide Player's Guide, downloadable for free at paizo.com, is also an indispensable resource.



Linky, linky! (to the Player's Guide)


----------



## Malvoisin

stonegod said:
			
		

> Linky, linky! (to the Player's Guide)



Thanks so much, stoney!

See, apply for this game, you might get to play alongside helpful folks like stonegod!


----------



## Jdvn1

What books do we have available us?


----------



## Malvoisin

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> What books do we have available us?



Hey, Jdvn1!   

Basically, anything WotC has published is up for grabs. Of course, I reserve veto rights, but I'm basically open to anything unless I feel it's broken, or just a bad fit for the campaign.

I would also consider credible 3rd party material, but there is a strong likelihood that I would need you to provide the nuts and bolts for me.

What do you have in mind?


----------



## Legildur

Definately needs to be a melee-centric character.  And while clerics can make great warriors, that's not until upper levels when the more potent spells become available.

So yeah, a two-handed weapon focused character would be desirable.  Sword and board also pretty acceptable.


----------



## Jdvn1

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Hey, Jdvn1!



Hiya!

I've been wanting to try out a variety of different things (y'know, put my books to use) and was thinking a Swordsage (Tome of Battle) from the Champion's district or a Favored Soul (of Kord or Moradin--standard deities? Complete Divine) from Cudgel.

They're more damage-dealing builds than damage-receiving builds, so I'm not sure if it's what you're looking for. I've played enough high-hp and high-AC characters in 3e.

Admittedly, I don't know much about Savage Tide, though. I've skimmed through the Player's Guide. If you prefer someone who knows more about the game, I understand.


----------



## Legildur

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Admittedly, I don't know much about Savage Tide, though. I've skimmed through the Player's Guide. If you prefer someone who knows more about the game, I understand.



Didn't hurt me at all!  I just put some ranks into the Swim skill, anticipating that I'd land in the water on more than a few occasions.


----------



## Malvoisin

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hiya!
> 
> I've been wanting to try out a variety of different things (y'know, put my books to use) and was thinking a Swordsage (Tome of Battle) from the Champion's district or a Favored Soul (of Kord or Moradin--standard deities? Complete Divine) from Cudgel.
> 
> They're more damage-dealing builds than damage-receiving builds, so I'm not sure if it's what you're looking for. I've played enough high-hp and high-AC characters in 3e.
> 
> Admittedly, I don't know much about Savage Tide, though. I've skimmed through the Player's Guide. If you prefer someone who knows more about the game, I understand.



Your best resources will be the player's guide, and this game so far. To be honest, I'm mostly interested in your ideas as to how to integrate your character into the game, and introduce him/her to the existing party members. Working out the build won't be difficult, I'm sure.


----------



## Malvoisin

I should mention to any prospective applicants that I'm planning to wait a few days to allow time for ideas to come in, so there's not a rush. I'm hoping a few people will be interested.


----------



## Rhun

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> I should mention to any prospective applicants that I'm planning to wait a few days to allow time for ideas to come in, so there's not a rush. I'm hoping a few people will be interested.





We've still got to escape from Parrot Island first anyway.


----------



## Malvoisin

Rhun said:
			
		

> We've still got to escape from Parrot Bay first anyway.



Right, I wanted to get the ball rolling now, so that when the time comes to introduce the new character, he/she will be 100% ready to go!


----------



## Leinart

Just wanted to say that Id be interested in playing...anything special I need to know about making a character? Id either like to be an aasimar paladin or a mercenary fighter.


----------



## stonegod

Leinart said:
			
		

> ...paladin...



*Ouch* Not that I have anything against paladins (I've played a few and have several in my games), but for certain tone of the game, paladins would complicate things. While none of our group is certainly evil, there is definitely a more swashbuck'n, chaotic swing to things.


----------



## Leinart

well guess ill go with the fighter then...maybe I shoulda checked out the party before picking a class...lol Or maybe a battlerager..those are fun


----------



## stonegod

Leinart said:
			
		

> well guess ill go with the fighter then...maybe I shoulda checked out the party before picking a class...lol Or maybe a battlerager..those are fun



I strongly second (as Mal mentioned) that anyone who wants to play look at (1) The Savage Tide Player's Guide linked above and (2) the in game thread. The first will give an idea of the tone of the setting, the latter the tone of our group.


----------



## Voadam

A paladin could work, but we have not been crusading against evil and he would have to be able to get along with the rest of the scalawags in the party.

The two with the most potential conflicts IMO would be Mad Col who deals with occult dark knowledge and Kalen who is quite . . .  fanciful with his descriptions.


----------



## Rhun

Leinart said:
			
		

> well guess ill go with the fighter then...maybe I shoulda checked out the party before picking a class...lol Or maybe a battlerager..those are fun





We've got a Archivist, Dragon Shamon, Beguiler, Warmage and a Rogue. My rogue plans on picking up a couple levels of fighter for a more swashbuckling type PC.


We need a PC that can inflict heavy damage though...a big, burly two-handed power attacker, or something like that.


----------



## Leinart

Yea I read the guide a little yesterday...But I see what you mean about the tone and all. So id probly use a human merc from the champions district who works for the zelkarune horns. Just make him CG or CN and he could fit in with most of the group. And yeah he'd be using a two handed weapon


----------



## hafrogman

Voadam said:
			
		

> A paladin could work, but we have not been crusading against evil and he would have to be able to get along with the rest of the scalawags in the party.
> 
> The two with the most potential conflicts IMO would be Mad Col who deals with occult dark knowledge and Kalen who is quite . . .  fanciful with his descriptions.




I think for the most part we're quite GOOD.

LAWFUL, on the other hand. . .


----------



## Malvoisin

Leinart said:
			
		

> Yea I read the guide a little yesterday...But I see what you mean about the tone and all. So id probly use a human merc from the champions district who works for the zelkarune horns. Just make him CG or CN and he could fit in with most of the group. And yeah he'd be using a two handed weapon



I echo the sentiments of all the players who have posted, Leinart. They know what they're looking for, and as it so happens, I agree.   

Tell me more about your fighter idea. Give me a feel for his personality, his combat style, and most importantly, a good hook for him to get introduced to the other characters. How would he come to join up with them?


----------



## Jdvn1

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Your best resources will be the player's guide, and this game so far. To be honest, I'm mostly interested in your ideas as to how to integrate your character into the game, and introduce him/her to the existing party members. Working out the build won't be difficult, I'm sure.



Do you mean integrating our characters into the city, or into the story? Because while I could come up with a place for them in the city, I'm afraid it'd take me a very long time to read through 28 pages of IC, unless someone instead provides a synopsis.


----------



## stonegod

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ...someone instead provides a synopsis.



Mad Col, after piecing together some important clues, saves the world with minor assistance from a gang of scallywags. The End. 

Can work on a better summary later.


----------



## Malvoisin

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Do you mean integrating our characters into the city, or into the story? Because while I could come up with a place for them in the city, I'm afraid it'd take me a very long time to read through 28 pages of IC, unless someone instead provides a synopsis.



Hmm, fair enough. Maybe stonegod will be kind enough to provide a (real) summation. Or someone else may do it... Then again, I could always do it myself, if I can scrape together the time. We'll see what can be worked out, Jdvn1. I have to agree, it's kind of a steep entry barrier...and possibly a reason why more people haven't shown interest.


----------



## hafrogman

I was thinking a new person could integrate themselves with the characters via the RG posts.  The IC posts are basically what we've been up to since taking a job, and since we were basically alone for most of the important bits, it's not neccessary to read it all.  Fun though.

But if you read the backgrounds for the current PCs, you get an idea of histories and personalities to work with.


----------



## Rhun

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I was thinking a new person could integrate themselves with the characters via the RG posts.  The IC posts are basically what we've been up to since taking a job, and since we were basically alone for most of the important bits, it's not neccessary to read it all.  Fun though.
> 
> But if you read the backgrounds for the current PCs, you get an idea of histories and personalities to work with.





Good idea, hafrogman. Perhaps one of our PCs knows a scallawag of a fighter that we can bring in for some additional muscle.


----------



## Malvoisin

Rhun said:
			
		

> Good idea, hafrogman. Perhaps one of our PCs knows a scallawag of a fighter that we can bring in for some additional muscle.



That's a good idea.

I'm hoping that I haven't created an insurmountably difficult obstacle in asking prospective players to familiarize themselves with the game. I'm a little surprised that there hasn't been much response to my call for a replacement.  :\


----------



## Malvoisin

btw,

I'm kind of waiting to see what Kalen wants to do before moving the party back to the entrance to the tunnels.

And, I'm assuming that Keoni is going to try and move those rocks off the trap door, too, so if that's not right, hafrogman, feel free to post otherwise.


----------



## stonegod

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> That's a good idea.
> 
> I'm hoping that I haven't created an insurmountably difficult obstacle in asking prospective players to familiarize themselves with the game. I'm a little surprised that there hasn't been much response to my call for a replacement.  :\



Don't know, but I understand the reluctance. 

Something that I have seen in the past is to use a new thread for recruitment instead of having it in the main OOC thread. Less to read. Seems to work okay.


----------



## Jdvn1

stonegod said:
			
		

> Don't know, but I understand the reluctance.
> 
> Something that I have seen in the past is to use a new thread for recruitment instead of having it in the main OOC thread. Less to read. Seems to work okay.



 Well, it's not about the size of the OOC thread, it's the size of the IC thread. I assume the entire OOC thread isn't all that important, but if I'm expected to come up with a hook to join the party, I need to know a) where the party is when I meet them (and, probably, immediately before), b) where the party is headed when I meet them, and c) the goals of the party.


----------



## Malvoisin

Jdvn1, I will work on a summary which will hopefully allow you to get up to speed without a massive time commitment. 

In the meantime, what can you offer me as far as character details? Not so much the background/integration right now, but what did you have in mind as far as race, class, appearance, personality, etc.?


----------



## Voadam

Short summary:

Noble lady's parents die. She inherits, but lots of stuff tied up in various places and family has debts. She has another party doing some unknown stuff for her. She hires our party to recover her property from a boat held by a captain/smuggler trying to steal her stuff. We do so including her family magic key ring. We then accompany her to family vault and use key ring to find that lots of the family treasure was stolen by her ne'r do well brother who is teaming up with pirates. Also find cryptic note. We go after the brother but get trapped in cursed pirate isle underground area filled with undead pirates betrayed by brother. We are just now escaping.

Party is a bunch of essentially goodhearted rogues, crackpots, and oddballs, with an emphasis on magic and light armor concepts.

New PC could be one of the lady's minions (longtime or newly recruited) or a friend of one of the PCs for easy integration into the party.


----------



## Voadam

Chongo is the only one with rope on his sheet, and his says it is in his chest, not carried.


----------



## Malvoisin

Voadam said:
			
		

> Chongo is the only one with rope on his sheet, and his says it is in his chest, not carried.



Wow. I'd be willing to fudge this and allow it to be carried by Chongo, if you guys want.

Then again, if there is a more creative solution, even better.


----------



## Malvoisin

Voadam said:
			
		

> Short summary:
> 
> Noble lady's parents die. She inherits, but lots of stuff tied up in various places and family has debts. She has another party doing some unknown stuff for her. She hires our party to recover her property from a boat held by a captain/smuggler trying to steal her stuff. We do so including her family magic key ring. We then accompany her to family vault and use key ring to find that lots of the family treasure was stolen by her ne'r do well brother who is teaming up with pirates. Also find cryptic note. We go after the brother but get trapped in cursed pirate isle underground area filled with undead pirates betrayed by brother. We are just now escaping.
> 
> Party is a bunch of essentially goodhearted rogues, crackpots, and oddballs, with an emphasis on magic and light armor concepts.
> 
> New PC could be one of the lady's minions (longtime or newly recruited) or a friend of one of the PCs for easy integration into the party.



Thanks for that summary, Voadam. It occurred to me that the first posts of the RG thread, and the OOC thread, respectively, are also good place to see concentrated pictures of what has happened so far.

For what it's worth, I think I'd lean more toward having the new character be a friend/acquaintance of someone currently in the party. I think the 'minion of Lavinia' thing has been done enough.


----------



## Malvoisin

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Wow. I'd be willing to fudge this and allow it to be carried by Chongo, if you guys want.
> 
> Then again, if there is a more creative solution, even better.



Hey, I just remembered...wasn't there a room down here in the tunnels with some basic supplies, like rope?


----------



## Voadam

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Wow. I'd be willing to fudge this and allow it to be carried by Chongo, if you guys want.
> 
> Then again, if there is a more creative solution, even better.




Never mind, post 571 page 15. There was a rope down, Vanthus cut it.


----------



## hafrogman

Wow.  We are a lightly geared bunch.

NEW RECRUITING REQUIREMENTS:

Must have sufficient strength to carry 100' of silk rope at all times.  Funds for the rope will be provided.


----------



## Voadam

I originally had rope and a few other things until Mal noted that at my strength it would put me at encumbered and slow me down.


----------



## covaithe

About a week ago I started reading the IC thread for this game, because a) I'd never played by post before and thought I'd look over some virtual shoulders for a while to see if it was something I wanted to get involved with, and b) that thread was at the top of the page.  I started following along in the OOC thread a few days later, trying to read roughly chronologically.  I was probably three quarters of the way to the present, very impressed with the game, and getting pretty excited about looking for a PbP game to play in, when I happened to look at the OOC thread's title and notice the bit about recruiting.  

So if you're willing to consider someone relatively inexperienced, I can offer you a player who's enthusiastic and familiar with the game so far.  I have a couple of ideas how a new character might connect to the party.  

One is another barbarian sailor, essentially a Viking.  Tall, blond, carries a big axe, and has served as crew/muscle on dozens of ships out of Sasserine, legitimate and otherwise.  He crewed with Chongo and got along well with him, and knows Col, at least by reputation, from his pre-madness days.  He hears that they're getting mixed up with Vanthus, and looks for Chongo to warn an old shipmate that Vanthus isn't very nice. 

Another idea is a fighter who is another aspirant to the Horns, who met and was impressed by Chongo there.  He was friends with and had a bit of a crush on Brissa Santos, and now that she's disappeared he has some hard questions for Vanthus.  When he hears that Chongo has been looking for Vanthus, he thinks maybe they have something in common.

Whether your answer's yea or nay, I intend to follow the game for a while; it's been educational as well as interesting so far.


----------



## Rhun

So we have three people interested so far?

-Jdvn1
-Leinart
-Covaithe


----------



## stonegod

Rhun said:
			
		

> So we have three people interested so far?
> 
> -Jdvn1
> -Leinart
> -Covaithe



Looks about right.


----------



## stonegod

As an FYI:


			
				Bront said:
			
		

> OOC: GwydapLlew is supposed to e-mail me.  I had someone get in touch with him in RL.  he started a new job, so he's been in training and his schedule has been shaken up.



I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Malvoisin

Voadam said:
			
		

> Never mind, post 571 page 15. There was a rope down, Vanthus cut it.



Best solution yet!


----------



## Malvoisin

Voadam said:
			
		

> I originally had rope and a few other things until Mal noted that at my strength it would put me at encumbered and slow me down.



Oh, sure....blame the DM for enforcing the rules...


----------



## Malvoisin

Rhun said:
			
		

> So we have three people interested so far?
> 
> -Jdvn1
> -Leinart
> -Covaithe



Yes...

I want to mention that of the three, only Covaithe has really given me enough information to make a decision about his candidacy.

-Mal

edit: I also wanted to reassure Covaithe (and anyone else who may be interested) that being a newcomer is not a handicap. Everyone has to start somewhere, right? I'm interested in seeing these forums grow as a place for outstanding PbP games to flourish, and that will only happen if new people get involved.


----------



## Malvoisin

stonegod said:
			
		

> I'll keep you posted.



Okay, please do so, stonegod. So far, Gwyd has not contacted me in any way.

For now, I wish to keep moving forward with the process of recruiting a new tank. If anything changes on that front, I will let everyone concerned know right away.


----------



## Jemal

Did somebody say Tank? Or has the position been filled?

You may also know me from my other roles as 'Meat Shield' or 'Damage Sponge'.


----------



## Malvoisin

Jemal said:
			
		

> Did somebody say Tank? Or has the position been filled?
> 
> You may also know me from my other roles as 'Meat Shield' or 'Damage Sponge'.



Hi, Jemal.

The position has not been filled as of yet, and I'm still taking character concept submissions. What you got for me?


----------



## Jemal

level 2, right?

I've been thinking of playing a Dwarven Barbarian lately... Later multiclassing into Fighter and, if the comp war is allowed, Exotic W. Master(Dwarven Waraxe) and Frenzied Berserker.

I'm basing the character loosely off of an NPC one of my DM's used to use in a campaign that I loved.  The original was a polymorphed Goblin named  Yub Yub who became a Dwarven Berserker and leader of the barbarian tribes.

I'd drop the 'polymorphed golin named yub yub' part, the 'revised' concept is a Dwarf who was seperated from his clan during a trip across land, when they were attacked by orcs.  A barbarian tribe friendly to the dwarf clan found them and chased off the orcs, but only the Child remained, so the barbarian chief took him in and raised him as a son.  He'd be a rather peculiar dwarf, though his 'familial instinct' would still exist, but directed to his tribe rather than clan, and he'd still feel the dwarven blood-ties as strongly as any other.  Not quite as gruff as most dwarves, he's a very outgoing person, and is comfortable both inside and out, as well as being trained on horseback (Having overcome his fear of horses as a child).  Even though he wasn't raised around smiths (Apart from his childhood years), his natural skill with metal still shines through, and he quickly became his tribe's main armourer.

As far as Build-wise, after 2 brb, I would be taking levels of fighter as he gets more experienced and gets actual training, and I plan on having Leadership in the future.  
Stats in order would be STR, CON, CHA, DEX, INT, WIS.  He'd be weilding a Dwarven Waraxe and a Shield, and wearing Breast Plate. (All of which are self-made).  Assuming Comp War is ok, I'd plan on eventually taking Exotic Weapon Master and maybe Frenzied Berserker.
The Shield would be situational.  If we need offense, drop it and Waraxe 2-handed.  Defensive = shield.  I'll also have Extra Rage so I never run out of being angry.

Also, being a dwarf with Lotsa str and barbarian levels mean I can carry hundreds of pounds of gear and still move @ 30'.


----------



## Rhun

Jemal said:
			
		

> I've been thinking of playing a Dwarven Barbarian lately... Later multiclassing into Fighter and, if the comp war is allowed, Exotic W. Master(Dwarven Waraxe) and Frenzied Berserker.





I don't mean to speak for Mal, but there is no way I want a Frenzied Berserker in the party. Gotta be one of the most broken classes ever made, and poses a legitimate threat to every other member of the group. Of course, that would still be many levels away.


----------



## Jemal

Rhun said:
			
		

> I don't mean to speak for Mal, but there is no way I want a Frenzied Berserker in the party. Gotta be one of the most broken classes ever made, and poses a legitimate threat to every other member of the group. Of course, that would still be many levels away.




If it's a problem, it's not a required part of the concept, the core of the concept is dwarven barb/fighter/exotic weapon master w/ leadersihp.
That being said, though, I fail to see how it's a threat.  By the time I got to that level, the DC to end the frenzy isn't all that hard.


----------



## Legildur

I think you could safely say that a FB would be vetoed by all the players, regardless of the 'easy' DC.


----------



## Jemal

well like I said, it's not a problem, I just threw it in as a maybe b/c you guys had expressed desire for a heavy hitter, and that's about as heavy as it gets.  Long as there's no problem with the dwarven Barbarian.


----------



## Legildur

Jemal said:
			
		

> well like I said, it's not a problem, I just threw it in as a maybe b/c you guys had expressed desire for a heavy hitter, and that's about as heavy as it gets.  Long as there's no problem with the dwarven Barbarian.



As long as he can swim.....


----------



## Jemal

Legildur said:
			
		

> As long as he can swim.....



Shouldn't have much problem.. As I said, he's a bit of a combo of dwarf and outdoorsman.  Horse riding, swimming, climbing, Crafting, etc. 
The Breast Plate puts a bit of a penalty to the swim, but he should still end up with a positive mod.


----------



## Malvoisin

Rhun said:
			
		

> I don't mean to speak for Mal, but there is no way I want a Frenzied Berserker in the party. Gotta be one of the most broken classes ever made, and poses a legitimate threat to every other member of the group. Of course, that would still be many levels away.



It's okay, Rhun, you can speak for me on this one. 

The frenzied berserker would not be allowable, Jemal, but as you've already said that's not an essential part of your character concept, it's no biggie, eh? There's enough to go on to evaluate your idea, no problem.


----------



## Jemal

just a little note : Decided to change from Breast Plate to Chain Mail


----------



## Malvoisin

Players,

In the next IC post, I'll go ahead and presume the party is going to follow up on Bael's suggestion, and head back to the Vanderboren estate, unless anyone has other ideas In-Character.

-Mal


----------



## stonegod

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Players,
> 
> In the next IC post, I'll go ahead and presume the party is going to follow up on Bael's suggestion, and head back to the Vanderboren estate, unless anyone has other ideas In-Character.



I think we'll have to store our Penkus 'package' (wrapped in something) elsewhere. Don't want to upset the lady's sensibility.


----------



## Malvoisin

stonegod said:
			
		

> I think we'll have to store our Penkus 'package' (wrapped in something) elsewhere. Don't want to upset the lady's sensibility.



Oh! You're bringing the corpse out with you?

Gross! I assumed you'd be coming back for the 'interrogation'...assuming you find the resources.


----------



## stonegod

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Oh! You're bringing the corpse out with you?
> 
> Gross! I assumed you'd be coming back for the 'interrogation'...assuming you find the resources.



Col would rather not have to come back. Anyway, what's a bloated corpse between friends (and by between friends I mean someone else 'cuz Col ain't carrying it. )


----------



## Voadam

Kalen's only got an 8 strength, he won't be carrying more than a bag of gems, a wand, a potion or two.


----------



## Malvoisin

stonegod said:
			
		

> Col would rather not have to come back. Anyway, what's a bloated corpse between friends (and by between friends I mean someone else 'cuz Col ain't carrying it. )



Did I mention the swollen, blackened, diseased, odiferous flesh that looks like it might burst like a putrid melon at any moment?   

But hey, if you guys want to drag the thing through tunnels and pools of water and up the shaft, and row it back across the bay into the city, and take it to Lavinia's estate (or, try to find some other unobtrusive place to stash it), more power to ya!


----------



## stonegod

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Did I mention the swollen, blackened, diseased, odiferous flesh that looks like it might burst like a putrid melon at any moment?



The alternative is to chop his head off and hope its still enough for a _speak w/ dead_ which a DM-by-DM ruling.


----------



## Malvoisin

stonegod said:
			
		

> The alternative is to chop his head off and hope its still enough for a _speak w/ dead_ which a DM-by-DM ruling.



Nah, you'll need the whole body.

I'm not saying you can't take Penkus' body out, just that there may be consequences for handling it too much. I'd want to know precisely who is lugging the thing, and how it's wrapped, etc.


----------



## stonegod

*Mal:* If you have Complete Scoundrel, you should check out the Malconvoker PrC. Sounds just like Col. 

*Others+Mal:* It'll be at least 150 gp to find a 5th level (minimum) caster to cast _speak w/ dead_ on Penkus if folks want to go that route. I think the Gather Info/_Speak w/ Dead_/_disguise self_ trinity will work well for infiltration. Other thoughts/directions?

If we decide to move Penkus, Col would suggest using sailcloth if any was stored in the boat or down below and try to mock-up something to float the body (and loot) across (lots of planks for an impromptu raft?)

I don't want to seem to be monopolizing ideas, so any other suggestions welcome!


----------



## stonegod

A scroll of floating disc would possibly work as well, though it's have to be at least 2nd CL depending on Penkus' weight. Not as cheap.


----------



## Rhun

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Nah, you'll need the whole body.
> 
> I'm not saying you can't take Penkus' body out, just that there may be consequences for handling it too much. I'd want to know precisely who is lugging the thing, and how it's wrapped, etc.





I'm certain that Chongo is carrying it. Definitely.


----------



## Voadam

Rhun said:
			
		

> I'm certain that Chongo is carrying it. Definitely.




Beat me to it.


----------



## Malvoisin

Rhun said:
			
		

> I'm certain that Chongo is carrying it. Definitely.






			
				Voadam said:
			
		

> Beat me to it.



Cheap, boys, very cheap.  

But, okay...I suppose Chongo could be cajoled into bringing out the corpse.

What are you going to do with ol' Penkus once back in Sasserine?


----------



## Rhun

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> What are you going to do with ol' Penkus once back in Sasserine?





Probably make a huge scene by carrying a decaying corpse into the city, and end up arrested and imprisoned until the lovely Lavinia comes to bail Anar out.


----------



## stonegod

No, no, no. 

Hide his body somewhere (Col's place? His neighbor's would love that) and try to find a priest willing to work discretely (Gather Info/Knowledge (local) check?) to cast the spell for us once we know what questions we want to ask.


----------



## Legildur

While I like the idea of the Speak with Dead, the logistics of taking a rotting body into the town is not attractive.  It's bound to attract all the wrong sorts of attention. Let alone the potential disease aspect.  I'm happy to spend the money on the Speak with Dead, but not keen to take the body with us.


----------



## stonegod

The alternative is to get a scroll and hope Col makes a DC 16 caster level check or a DC 25 UMD check, neither of which are great odds. Depends on the party's view. 

Regardless of the SWD, I think a GI check and a impersonation will be our best bet.


----------



## Voadam

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Cheap, boys, very cheap.
> 
> But, okay...I suppose Chongo could be cajoled into bringing out the corpse.
> 
> What are you going to do with ol' Penkus once back in Sasserine?




I wasn't being serious, I think we need to leave the disease incubator corpse here and not touch it, coming back with a scroll or a for hire medium (cleric with speak with dead) when we can.


----------



## Malvoisin

Hmm, if I had to tally votes as of now, it looks like the results would be as follows...

Col favors bringing Penkus' corpse into town.

Anar, Bael, and Kalen oppose.

No word from hafrogman regading Keoni's opinion.

Chongo doesn't get a voice.

So...it looks like Penkus stays under Parrot Island for now. 

I'll post later today to move the group back to Sasserine, heading for Vanderboren estate.


----------



## stonegod

FYI: I'm going on travel tonight until Sun, so expect more sporadic Col sightings.

Col suggests hiring a more discrete boat to pick us up; Shadowshore is not the best place to be runn'n through with coin.


----------



## Malvoisin

Well, fellas, we're getting near to the point where we'll need to write Chongo out, and write a replacement in. With that being said, I would like to extend an invitation to *covaithe* to write up a character sheet for admittance into the game.

I realize that there is something of a risk involved in inviting an unknown such as yourself into the game, covaithe, but I meant what I said about being interested in finding new blood. We all had to start somewhere, after all.    Plus, I am impressed that you have read the lengthy IC thread. This demonstrates a certain amount of commitment right there. And, I like the idea of a Nordic-type   barbarian for the group...kind of a far-from-home 'fish out of water' type...there is some interesting potential there. I realize there may be a bit of a learning curve here, but I'm sure you'll find the other players (and they're really good!) to be a big help.

Anyway, thanks also to Jdvn1, Leinart, and Jemal for your interest as well. Our paths may yet cross in the future.

covaithe, please go ahead and stat up a 2nd level character sheet and post it over in the Rogue's Gallery. He should have 1000 xp, and...mmm...I'm not sure about the equipment. Anybody got a DMG handy? How much cash for starting equipment at 2nd level?

And, of course, a background is needed. You could have your guy having known Chongo, but it's more relevant that he know at least one of the other PCs. To metagame for just a moment, Chongo is about to go 'bye-bye', so we need one of the other PCs to say, "Hey, our tank's gone...fortunately, I know this other beefy blonde guy who swings a mean axe..."

This post was, admittedly, a bit rushed, so if you have any questions, just ask.

Everybody, this is covaithe....
Covaithe, this is everybody....


----------



## Legildur

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> covaithe, please go ahead and stat up a 2nd level character sheet and post it over in the Rogue's Gallery. He should have 1000 xp, and...mmm...I'm not sure about the equipment. Anybody got a DMG handy? How much cash for starting equipment at 2nd level?



Table 5-1 Character Wealth by Level puts it at 900gp for a 2nd level character.


----------



## covaithe

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> covaithe, please go ahead and stat up a 2nd level character sheet and post it over in the Rogue's Gallery.



I'll get right on it.  Hi, everybody!


----------



## Legildur

covaithe said:
			
		

> I'll get right on it.  Hi, everybody!



The sooner the better! Welcome aboard.


----------



## Malvoisin

Legildur said:
			
		

> Table 5-1 Character Wealth by Level puts it at 900gp for a 2nd level character.



There you go...go ahead and use this value for your character's starting wealth, covaithe.

Thanks, Legildur!


----------



## Voadam

covaithe said:
			
		

> barbarian sailor, essentially a Viking.  Tall, blond, carries a big axe, and has served as crew/muscle on dozens of ships out of Sasserine, legitimate and otherwise.  He crewed with Chongo and got along well with him, and knows Col, at least by reputation, from his pre-madness days.  He hears that they're getting mixed up with Vanthus, and looks for Chongo to warn an old shipmate that Vanthus isn't very nice.




This being Greyhawk a Suel from one of those viking style barbarian groups, Hold of Stonefist, Snow Barbarians, Ice Barbarians, or Frost barbarians (?) (frutzi or something like that I believe) sounds like it fits the bill. Kord being the suel barbarian god they generally revere.


Welcome aboard.


----------



## Voadam

I think Telchur and Vatun(?) are also popular among the barbarians.


----------



## Malvoisin

Good info from Voadam on the Greyhawk-specific flavor that would fit well for a northman. Thank you!


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:
			
		

> I think Telchur and Vatun(?) are also popular among the barbarians.




Right...during the Greyhawk Wars, Iuz assummed the form of Vatun to unite the barbarians against the southern realms, I believe. I think Xerbo would fit the character concept best, though.

Kord, god of athletics, sports, brawling, strength and courage 
Telchur, god of winter, cold and the north wind 
Vatun, god of northern barbarians, cold, winter and arctic beasts 
Llerg, god of beasts and strength
Norebo, god of luck, gambling and risks 
Xerbo, god of sea, sailing, money and business 
Syrul, goddess of lies, deceit, treachery and false promises 

The Snow Barbarians are the Schnai. The most popular deities among the Snow Barbarians are Kord, Llerg, Norebo, Xerbo, and Vatun.

The Ice Barbarians are the Cruski. The most popular deities among the Ice Barbarians are Kord, Llerg, Norebo, Xerbo, and Vatun.

The Frost Barbarians are the Fruztii. The most popular deities among the Frost Barbarians are Kord, Llerg, Norebo, Xerbo, Vatun, and Syrul.


----------



## covaithe

Eyvi Hafmundarson is up over in the rogues gallery.  Have a look and make suggestions, particularly with regards to feats and equipment.  I'm working basically straight from the SRD, and I'm sure you guys know lots of neat things I'm missing.  Stonegod, I've written Col rather heavily into his background; feel free to veto, or suggest changes.


----------



## Rhun

Everburning Torch would be a nice use of 110 gp. Alchemist's Fire? 


Power Attack goes without saying. Perfect choice. Cleave I am not sold on, though...


----------



## hafrogman

Normally a good feat, but the Adventure Paths do tend to focus on large single combats over lots of little ones.

Still a lot of good choices out there.

Iron will (10 wisdom + Barbarian = the rest of us get hurt    )
Weapon Focus (Now with 5% more accuracy)
Improved Toughness (Not so great now, but a consideration for the future)


----------



## Legildur

hafrogman said:
			
		

> Normally a good feat, but the Adventure Paths do tend to focus on large single combats over lots of little ones.



I can think of at least 3 encounters in the pirate tunnels where Cleave wouldn't have gone astray....

But yeah, Power Attack is a must.


----------



## covaithe

I could certainly be talked out of Cleave.  If we have reason to expect small numbers of difficult-to-hit enemies, weapon focus seems promising.  If you think will saves are likely to be a problem, what would you think of con 14 wis 14 rather than con 16 wis 10?  Or even con 14 dex 14 wis 12?


----------



## Malvoisin

Hey all,

Busy patch these last few days...I'll get a new post up tomorrow.

Thanks,
Mal


----------



## stonegod

Ditto. Except for the update part.


----------



## covaithe

After some thought, I've decided I'd rather go ahead and drop con down a bit in favor of wisdom.  I think this is slightly better for the character concept, and Hafrogman's point about will saves is well taken.  The effect on skills is nice, too.  So I've edited Eyvi's character sheet to that effect.

A couple of other changes while I was in there:  
  - added untrained skill modifiers as well, just for convenience
  - Chaotic good, not neutral good.  Not sure how that got in there.    
  - weapon focus (greataxe) instead of cleave.  I'm still willing to entertain other suggestions here.

With regards to the everburning torch, I don't think it is something Eyvi would carry in his pre-adventuring life, but he would be willing to purchase one if the party felt it necessary.


----------



## stonegod

Not that he'd be carrying it (except out of combat) w/ a two handed weapon.


----------



## Rhun

stonegod said:
			
		

> Not that he'd be carrying it (except out of combat) w/ a two handed weapon.





Excellent point.


----------



## Malvoisin

Sorry I've been so quiet....finals looming and all that! 

There is a new post up now In-Character. At this point, things can be fairly open until I have a good idea of what you want to do next.

covaithe, I'll check out Eyvi's character sheet, and let you know if I see any problems. It shouldn't be much longer now, and we'll get him involved in the game!


----------



## Malvoisin

covaithe,

Eyvi's numbers all look fine. Good job!   

Of course, if you want to have him spend some more of that money on useful items, there will be opportunities. For now though, I'd call him approved and finished.


----------



## covaithe

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> I'd call him approved and finished.



Awesome!


----------



## Voadam

Just a reminder, Kalen is good at traps and secret doors as well as bluffing, smooth talking, and playing cards, but not at gathering info.

Bluff* +6
Climb -1
Concentration* +6
Diplomacy* +8
Disable Device* +11
Escape artist +3
Gather Info +1
Hide +3
Jump +1
Listen +1
Knowledge Arcane* +9
Move silent +3
Search* +11
Sense Motive -1
Sleight of Hand* +10


----------



## stonegod

Yup. I think that was Anar's speciality. I hope.


----------



## Rhun

Actually, Anar isn't great at Gathering Info: +4


Skills: 
Balance +3 (2 ranks, +2 dex,-1 ACP)
Bluff +5 (3 ranks, +2 cha)
Climb +3 (2 ranks, +2 str, -1 ACP)
Diplomacy +7 (5 ranks, +2 cha)
Disable Device +6 (3 rank, +1 int, +2 circumstance)
Listen +2 (3 ranks, -1 wis)
Gather Information +4 (2 ranks, +2 cha)
Hide +5 (4 ranks, +2 dex, -1 ACP)
Move Silently +5 (4 ranks, +2 dex, -1 ACP)
Open Locks +9 (5 ranks, +2 dex, +2 circumstance)
Perform: Dance +4 (2 ranks, +2 cha)
Search +4 (3 ranks, +1 int)
Sense Motive +1 (2 ranks, -1 wis)
Spot +2 (3 ranks, -1 wis)
Swim +2 (2 ranks, +2 str, -2 ACP)
Tumble +4 (3 ranks, +2 dex, -1 ACP)
Use Magic Device +4 (2 ranks, +2 cha)


----------



## stonegod

Yeah, but he's the only one w/ ranks in it. The next highest is Kalen w/ his natural machismo.

Don't ask Col to do it.


----------



## Voadam

stonegod said:
			
		

> Don't ask Col to do it.




"Hey there fella, let me buy you a drink and ask you about . . . by the Black Spot of Amantillago! You have the spider weavings of Intermikh on your mug, your one of . . . _them_. Hold still, I need to force some salt down your gullet to expel the possessing Kaorti sinteks."


----------



## covaithe

Should I have made a bard instead of Eyvi?    

BTW, I'll be away from a computer from about an hour from now until sometime on Sunday.  Also, I'll be in Sweden and unlikely to be able to access a computer from the 12th through 20th of May.  FYI.  

Mal, the way I've written Eyvi's background, it wouldn't be unreasonable for him to start looking for the party, if you want to use that to help introduce him.


----------



## Voadam

covaithe said:
			
		

> Should I have made a bard instead of Eyvi?
> 
> BTW, I'll be away from a computer from about an hour from now until sometime on Sunday.  Also, I'll be in Sweden and unlikely to be able to access a computer from the 12th through 20th of May.  FYI.
> 
> Mal, the way I've written Eyvi's background, it wouldn't be unreasonable for him to start looking for the party, if you want to use that to help introduce him.




Save the background and history, just switch the class to bard, call yourself a skald, max out gather info, and switch one of your feats to martial weapon (something two-handed). There you go. A tank with just a few lower hp, BAB, and relevant feats.  

Sweden eh? That's a bit much for character background research.


----------



## covaithe

Voadam said:
			
		

> Sweden eh? That's a bit much for character background research.



Yes, well, the trip has been planned for quite a while.    They'll have something like 20 hours of daylight there at this time of year.


----------



## Malvoisin

To all the players in my games...

My friends, I am sad to say that I need to take an indefinite break from DMing and playing on these boards. There are some situations in my life that are cropping up, and they need more of my attention than I am currently giving. I want to thank everyone for some great moments, I truly have enjoyed playing here. I won't rule out a return somewhere down the line, in fact I hope it will be possible. But for now, this is goodbye.

I wish everyone the very best of luck in the future! Thanks again for all your dedication and your understanding. 

Take care,
Malvoisin


----------



## Legildur

I hope everything is okay Mal!

I've got the thread subscribed, so I'll see it if you reactivate.

Take care.


----------



## Rhun

Wow.


I hope all is well, Mal! Take care, and I hope we'll see you again soon!


----------



## stonegod

Sorry to here it Mal, and I hope things work out. I'll put Col in a box for later, then.


----------



## Voadam

Hope everything works out for you.


----------



## hafrogman

*waves goodbye*

Waves. . . I miss them already.


----------



## Malvoisin

*One more go-round?*

'Allow me to reintroduce myself...'

Bad song clips aside, I'll avoid any lengthy explanations, and cut right to the chase. My friends, I've got the bug to DM again, and I'm pretty sure, the time to make it happen!   Are all y'all interested in bringing your Savage Tide heroes out from storage and giving me another try? I have to say, I've missed this gang of misfits (the PCs or the players? You decide!). For the moment, this is just exploratory. That is to say, I just want to know, who's still interested? We'll work out more later.



			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> I miss Mal.



Right back at ya stoney!


----------



## covaithe

Hello, Mal, and welcome back.  I know I'm here and still interested.  I'm just about to leave town for the weekend, but I look forward to hearing who else is still around.


----------



## Malvoisin

covaithe said:
			
		

> Hello, Mal, and welcome back.  I know I'm here and still interested.  I'm just about to leave town for the weekend, but I look forward to hearing who else is still around.



Absolutely! I'm glad you're still interested, Covaithe! If this thing does get off the ground again, one of the first priorities will be to get Eyvi introduced to the other PCs.

Enjoy your weekend, and be sure to check in here again when you get back!


----------



## stonegod

Yay, Mal!

But... there is a problem.

I had the Savage Tide bug soooo bad, that I may one of my RL players run it.

Col's about level 8 now (wizard, though), and somewhere I can't say w/o spoiling the plot.  Therein lies the problem.

I assume things in your life worked out.


----------



## Rhun

YAY! Welcome back, Mal!!! WOO-HOO!


----------



## Voadam

I'm interested. Particularly with the full party including Col who delves into knowledge no player should know  

Kalenestarianthalus, arcanist, explorer of worlds.


----------



## Malvoisin

stonegod said:
			
		

> Yay, Mal!
> 
> But... there is a problem.
> 
> I had the Savage Tide bug soooo bad, that I may one of my RL players run it.
> 
> Col's about level 8 now (wizard, though), and somewhere I can't say w/o spoiling the plot.  Therein lies the problem.
> 
> I assume things in your life worked out.



Hmm, well, I'd be a liar if I said that didn't burst my bubble a bit. But, who can blame you? It's a great campaign, and Col is a great character.

So...what to do? Would you be interested in continuing anyway? I realize that it might be challenging to avoid spoiling things, keeping IC/OOC knowledge separate, and all that. But, I'd be okay with it if you wanted to give it a go.

Things in my life did work out well, thank you very much!


----------



## Malvoisin

I'm very pleased to see that Rhun and Voadam are on board! Hi guys! Yay, indeed.

That leaves only Legildur and hafrogman unaccounted for. I think I'll amend the title of the post to better catch their respective attentions...


----------



## Rhun

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> I'm very pleased to see that Rhun and Voadam are on board! Hi guys! Yay, indeed.
> 
> That leaves only Legildur and hafrogman unaccounted for. I think I'll amend the title of the post to better catch their respective attentions...





Legildur is about, and I am sure he is still interested. Hafrogman has kind of disappeared, though. I still see him on now and then, but I know he dropped a lot fo his games.


----------



## hafrogman

I'm afraid I've pretty much dropped out of gaming . . . as Rhun will no doubt attest to.  I was really sad when this game ended, but I'm afraid that if I tried to take part, I'd just end up flaking out again and dissapointing everyone, including me.


----------



## Malvoisin

hafrogman said:
			
		

> I'm afraid I've pretty much dropped out of gaming . . . as Rhun will no doubt attest to.  I was really sad when this game ended, but I'm afraid that if I tried to take part, I'd just end up flaking out again and dissapointing everyone, including me.



Ah, I'm very sorry to hear that, hafrogman. It won't be the same without Keoni, that's for sure. Still, thanks so much for popping in here and letting me know.

Maybe we'll need to recruit a fresh face to help keep everyone alive then? That healing aura really was crucial sometimes.


----------



## stonegod

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> So...what to do? Would you be interested in continuing anyway? I realize that it might be challenging to avoid spoiling things, keeping IC/OOC knowledge separate, and all that. But, I'd be okay with it if you wanted to give it a go.



Col does know a bunch, and some of that can come to play there. And he's not the leader by any means. I hope. 

Have several different versions of Col in my head. RL Col is more of a summoning type, so I think I'll take this Col in a slightly different direction. One avenue would be a warlock/archivist hybrid ala the Eldritch Disciple in Complete Mage, but more archivisty. That could be fun and twisted. That or Alienist, but that's a summoner. But we definitely need a healing type to replace Keoni and our lack of full cleric.

Leglidur said he was going to be out a little bit last week. Not sure if he's back yet.

In any case, I'm game.


----------



## Legildur

stonegod said:
			
		

> Leglidur said he was going to be out a little bit last week. Not sure if he's back yet.



I'm back!!!

Hey Mal, glad to hear it is all working out with you.

I'd be more than happy to keep Bael plinking away with Magic Missiles.

And Stonegod, I'd be disappointed to see Col drop out of the game.


----------



## stonegod

Legildur said:
			
		

> And Stonegod, I'd be disappointed to see Col drop out of the game.




"But I be known' t'much th'man 'twas not meant t'b'know'n. It be driv'n me MAAAAD!"


----------



## Malvoisin

And there's Legildur! Thanks, it's great to be back!



			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> "But I be known' t'much th'man 'twas not meant t'b'know'n. It be driv'n me MAAAAD!"



I've missed that voice. I truly have. 

Okay, so we've got Col, Kalen, Anar and Bael returning, with Eyvi about to added to the mix. Let's discuss integration of Eyvi into the group right now, and in the meantime, I'll see about posting a separate recruiting thread for one newcomer, to help keep all of you alive. Once we get that person in the fold, I'll probably create a new rogue's gallery to decrease the clutter over there.

I'm excited!


----------



## Malvoisin

covaithe said:
			
		

> Mal, the way I've written Eyvi's background, it wouldn't be unreasonable for him to start looking for the party, if you want to use that to help introduce him.



Just remembered this....

I'm up for that approach, covaithe, if the other players are cool with it.


----------



## Rhun

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Just remembered this....
> 
> I'm up for that approach, covaithe, if the other players are cool with it.





I'm cool with it. And excited to get back to this game!


----------



## Malvoisin

Guys,

I have gone ahead and posted a recruiting thread for a sixth player. If you want to chime in there and pimp the game, that'd be awesome. 

Thanks,
Mal


----------



## Malvoisin

I wanted to point out that there is a new In-Character post up. Obviously, I'm writing out Chongo and Keoni (*sniff*) with this scene, so please metagame accordingly. 

Even though we're at the point of transitioning in some new players, there's no reason the four extant PCs shouldn't continue to talk and plan. Have at it!


----------



## Malvoisin

Guys, I went ahead and created the new Rogue's Gallery. Please go ahead and copy your character sheets over to this new gallery. With four defunct character sheets therein, it's time to scrap the old one.


----------



## stonegod

Don't forget to update the XP/Treasure there as well.

Speaking of... the treasure from our Island haul: 


> **Looted from the huecuva Veldimar Krund:
> 
> 1 Gold Holy Symbol of Olidamarra (value: 50 gp)
> 
> 
> **Pulled from the fetid corpse of Penkus:
> 
> 1 Masterwork Leather Armor
> 1 Gold Ring (value: 120 gp)
> 1 Masterwork Dagger
> 
> 
> **Discovered in three old smugglers' chests below Parrot Island:
> 
> 7500 copper pieces
> 1500 silver pieces
> 1000 gold pieces
> 2 small pouches of assorted gems (total value: 500 gp)
> 3 Potions of Cure Light Wounds
> 1 Potion of Lesser Restoration
> 1 Potion of Invisibility
> 1 Potion of Barkskin +3
> 1 Potion of Cure Serious Wounds
> 1 Elixir of Swimming
> 1 Wand of Mage Armor (11 Charges)
> 1 Small Jade Coffer (value: 300 gp)
> 1 Earth Elemental Gem



Col would like the _elemental gem_ (which I think he was trying to hide from y'all anyway ), 1 _cure light_, 1 _elixir_ to replace the one he gave out. Other than that, he's got no specific requests.

The coins, dagger, and gems come out to 2346gp. That's 586.5gp if split between the four of us still around (before Eyvi joins) or 391gp if split the 6 ways before Keoni and Chongo leave.


----------



## Legildur

I reckon that IC the group would give a share to Keoni and Chongo.

I recall that Anar put dibs on the studded leather armor. If he declines to exercise that, then Bael would happily wear it.

Aside from that, a potion of minor healing (Cure Light Wounds) and his share of the coin would suffice (or maybe a little bit more so that he can purchase a masterwork mighty (+1) composite longbow, which has a list price of 500gp).

Edit: Bael added to new Rogues Gallery


----------



## Malvoisin

stonegod said:
			
		

> Don't forget to update the XP/Treasure there as well.



I won't, I was just too tired to do it last night.


----------



## Malvoisin

Legildur said:
			
		

> I reckon that IC the group would give a share to Keoni and Chongo.



I realize this is so, but it would be more useful to metagame here, and just divide the treasure four ways.


----------



## covaithe

As far as inserting Eyvi via the looking-for-Col hook, there's a few ways we can go about it.  We can keep it simple, i.e. Eyvi just shows up at the Vanderboren estate and asks for Col, and says "I heard you were in town working for the Vanderborens, need any help?"  Or we can make it involve some work, i.e. Eyvi hears that Col has been looking for Vanthus around the waterfront areas, then we roleplay some Gather Information checks which eventually lead either to Eyvi finding Col or Col hearing that some guy has been asking about him.  How do you want to play it?


----------



## stonegod

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> I realize this is so, but it would be more useful to metagame here, and just divide the treasure four ways.



One could always argue they ran off (and something happened?) before they got their cut (as we just did get off that island in game time).


----------



## Legildur

stonegod said:
			
		

> One could always argue they ran off (and something happened?) before they got their cut (as we just did get off that island in game time).



I can work with that, as long as the DM is happy (which Mal obviously is). One masterwork mighty composite longbow coming up!


----------



## Malvoisin

covaithe said:
			
		

> As far as inserting Eyvi via the looking-for-Col hook, there's a few ways we can go about it.  We can keep it simple, i.e. Eyvi just shows up at the Vanderboren estate and asks for Col, and says "I heard you were in town working for the Vanderborens, need any help?"  Or we can make it involve some work, i.e. Eyvi hears that Col has been looking for Vanthus around the waterfront areas, then we roleplay some Gather Information checks which eventually lead either to Eyvi finding Col or Col hearing that some guy has been asking about him.  How do you want to play it?



The latter feels a bit more natural, methinks. And, it appears from the discussion IC that the PCs want to hit the streets for some Gather Info checks anyway. So, that should work out well.


----------



## Malvoisin

stonegod said:
			
		

> One could always argue they ran off (and something happened?) before they got their cut (as we just did get off that island in game time).



Indeed, this was my very intent. As to what specific 'something happened'? Time will tell...


----------



## Rhun

Anar did want the masterwork studded leather...at least until a mithril shirt or such can be found!  Anything to reduce ACP. Bael could take Anar's current studded leather?


----------



## Voadam

I think we want another cure light wound wand for the party. The wand was key and I don't want us to run out when we need it.


----------



## Voadam

Can somebody give me a quick recap of of where we are at? We escaped the tunnels, got the journal of Penkus (plus his image for possible disguise self impersonation) and he is our only current link to Vanthus who has killed off the rest of his colleagues.

What do we think Vanthus is up to and what is the lotus reference?


----------



## Zurai

Voadam said:
			
		

> I think we want another cure light wound wand for the party. The wand was key and I don't want us to run out when we need it.




You might consider a wand of _lesser vigor_ instead of a second CLW wand. _Lesser vigor_ at caster level 1 *gaurantees* 11 hit points restored, it just does the healing over 11 rounds. Ideal for out of combat healing, so you can reserve the charges of the CLW wand for in-combat healing.



Err, hope no one minds the suggestion since I'm not in the game (yet? ).


----------



## Rhun

Zurai said:
			
		

> Err, hope no one minds the suggestion since I'm not in the game (yet? ).





We never mind good suggestions.


----------



## stonegod

Voadam said:
			
		

> Can somebody give me a quick recap of of where we are at? We escaped the tunnels, got the journal of Penkus (plus his image for possible disguise self impersonation) and he is our only current link to Vanthus who has killed off the rest of his colleagues.
> 
> What do we think Vanthus is up to and what is the lotus reference?



Here be the post detailing Penkus' theory: That Vanthus is sleeping his way to the top of some 'Lotus' organization based below the Taxidermist's Guild lead by some 'Lady' of the Lotus. Penkus also had a tattoo of a dragon clutching a flower---could be a Lotus and thus related.


----------



## Voadam

So I could disguise self myself that tattoo easily, which might be enough with a bluff to get us in the door. 

A reminder that Kalen is good at bluffing and searching, but has no skill at info gathering.


----------



## Malvoisin

Voadam said:
			
		

> So I could disguise self myself that tattoo easily, which might be enough with a bluff to get us in the door.
> 
> A reminder that Kalen is good at bluffing and searching, but has no skill at info gathering.



Indeed, it _might_. Remember, though, that the party's only observation of the late Penkus came after Huecuva Blight had ravaged his person. This will surely make magical disguise somewhat more difficult (i.e., penalties to Disguise checks will apply).


----------



## Voadam

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Indeed, it _might_. Remember, though, that the party's only observation of the late Penkus came after Huecuva Blight had ravaged his person. This will surely make magical disguise somewhat more difficult (i.e., penalties to Disguise checks will apply).




"What? Yes its me Penkus. You heard me right. Shut up, I know I look like an elf now. I ran into some trouble and this druid reincarnated me. You see I still got the dragon tattoo here on my shoulder. Its me. I know I don't sound like me and I don't remember everything straight, damned druids, but I'm still me. Now let me in. I need to talk to the Lady."


----------



## stonegod

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Indeed, it _might_. Remember, though, that the party's only observation of the late Penkus came after Huecuva Blight had ravaged his person. This will surely make magical disguise somewhat more difficult (i.e., penalties to Disguise checks will apply).



Please refer to Col's previous thoughts on this matter:


			
				That Smart Guy Col said:
			
		

> "Arr, that be the right of it. I think we can be use'n a more scarred look for Penkus so that it be close enough---givin' a visible sign of 'trauma' that traitor would have put 'em through t' convince 'is mates. Tha' tattoo is key, we must make a sure that be kept." The scholar rubs his chin a moment. "If we can be finding a discrete cleric to be a'com'n out 'ere---after we 'clean' it, o' course---they can be doin' the question'n to get 'is voice, me think."



That guy likes to think ahead.


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:
			
		

> "What? Yes its me Penkus. You heard me right. Shut up, I know I look like an elf now. I ran into some trouble and this druid reincarnated me. You see I still got the dragon tattoo here on my shoulder. Its me. I know I don't sound like me and I don't remember everything straight, damned druids, but I'm still me. Now let me in. I need to talk to the Lady."





"Its true it is. Saw it with me own eyes!"

Anar to Aid Another.


----------



## Legildur

Rhun said:
			
		

> Bael could take Anar's current studded leather?



No thanks.  Bael already has a lousy swim skill modifier in a campaign that obviously has a fair water element to it, and loading him up with non-masterwork studded would compromise that further.  He'll stick with his leather armor until something else comes up. Anar can have Penkus' armor.


----------



## Malvoisin

stonegod said:
			
		

> Please refer to Col's previous thoughts on this matter



Dang, man, that was like, six months ago! My memory's not _that_ good! 

(never you mind that the post is still at the top of the current IC page...  )


----------



## Malvoisin

Okay, so help me break down the party's next move. After Anar, Kalen, and Bael clean up, is the party cutting out of the Vanderboren estate? If so, where are they headed? If not, what's the precise plan for the following day? Gather Info checks? A trip to the Taxidermist's Guildhall? Facials and pedicures at a Day Spa?

Oh, and covaithe, I'm not ignoring Eyvi's inquiries, a response will be forthcoming.


----------



## Malvoisin

Folks, I've worked on the Rogue's Gallery a bit more, and decided that for the treasure log, I'm just going to worry about what's currently on the table, and not try to track every little thing the party ever finds. From the current haul, I've indicated what's been spoken for. Correct me if there are any errors. 

As you can see, there are still quite a few interesting items that no one has claimed. If you guys just want to sell the magical items (potions, wand), that's fine, but I'm only going to allow them to go for half of their listed values. I'd rather see them get used, frankly. The nonmagical valuables (holy symbol, ring, coffer) can be sold for full value, however. I'll give you guys a total for monetary gain after the loot is sold, but I want to be sure of what is to be sold and what is to be kept. If anyone wants to offer up a fair distribution of these items, I'd probably be happy to just go with that (so long there are no protests).


----------



## Legildur

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> If you guys just want to sell the magical items (potions, wand), that's fine, but I'm only going to allow them to go for half of their listed values.



Mal, what's the caster level of the wand? It matters for the duration.

Perhaps Bael could rely on that for his protection instead of wearing armor. But he would need someone else to use it as Mage Armor is not on his spell list.

Regardless, Mage Armor is useful for dealing with incorporeal undead - if you get enough warning that is...


----------



## Voadam

I think we definitely want every healing item.

That leaves the wand, the potion of invisibility, the potion of barkskin, the wand of mage armor, and the elemental gem for magic, a bunch of valuables, and a silver dagger and a masterwork one.

I would suggest we assign all healing/restoration items as group loot and pay for a second wand (750 gp) out of party treasure then divide the rest among everybody who is left evenly. 

If somebody wants one of the non healing items they can buy it out of their share at the discounted half price sell value (what a bargain  ) and can go into loot "debt" so that the party is empowered by the magic we find without creating wealth/reward imbalances within the party.

Kalen can cast mage armor so he can use the wand on Bael if Bael wants to buy it with a portion of his share of the loot.

Malvoisin, let me know if any of the potions are higher than minimum level and I'll be happy to add up the wealth and do the party division calculations.


----------



## covaithe

As the local sack-o-hitpoints, I second the request for lots of healing!  Especially if it comes out of the cash pile that I wouldn't get a share of anyways!  

(Although I'd of course be happy to chip in a share from the coins I do have.)


----------



## Rhun

Anar would definitely like one of the remaining healing potions. He had to use the one he had bought beneath Parrot Island. Damn ravenous zombies. Neither would he be amiss to either the invisibility potion (might help him get in a sneak attack) or the barkskin potion.

Mal, I'm assuming he can sell his old studded leather for half-price?


----------



## Malvoisin

Legildur said:
			
		

> Mal, what's the caster level of the wand? It matters for the duration.



Assume minimum caster levels for everything, unless otherwise specified.



			
				Voadam said:
			
		

> I think we definitely want every healing item.
> 
> That leaves the wand, the potion of invisibility, the potion of barkskin, the wand of mage armor, and the elemental gem for magic, a bunch of valuables, and a silver dagger and a masterwork one.
> 
> I would suggest we assign all healing/restoration items as group loot and pay for a second wand (750 gp) out of party treasure then divide the rest among everybody who is left evenly.
> 
> If somebody wants one of the non healing items they can buy it out of their share at the discounted half price sell value (what a bargain  ) and can go into loot "debt" so that the party is empowered by the magic we find without creating wealth/reward imbalances within the party.
> 
> Kalen can cast mage armor so he can use the wand on Bael if Bael wants to buy it with a portion of his share of the loot.
> 
> Malvoisin, let me know if any of the potions are higher than minimum level and I'll be happy to add up the wealth and do the party division calculations.



And I'll be happy to let you!  Seriously, I hate doing this treasure divvying. If everyone else is happy with Voadam's system, it's fine by me.



			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> Mal, I'm assuming he can sell his old studded leather for half-price?



Yep, that's fine.


----------



## Rhun

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> And I'll be happy to let you!  Seriously, I hate doing this treasure divvying. If everyone else is happy with Voadam's system, it's fine by me.




I'm fine with Voadam's loot-divying system.


----------



## Voadam

Loot buyout options for PCs

Masterwork leather 80gp
Masterwork dagger 151 gp
Masterwork silver dagger 161 gp

Potion of invisibility 150 gp
Potion of barkskin +3 300 gp

Elixir of Swimming 125 gp
Earth Elemental Gem 1,125 gp

Wand of mage armor 11 charges  165 gp


----------



## Voadam

Kalen is interested in the fine silver dagger. It matches his suit.


----------



## Voadam

Total to split

7500 copper pieces (75gp)
1500 silver pieces (150gp)
1000 gold pieces
2 small pouches of assorted gems (total value: 500 gp)
1 Small Jade Coffer (value: 300 gp)
1 Gold Ring (value: 120 gp)
1 Gold Holy Symbol of Olidamarra (value: 50 gp)

Plus purchaseable useful loot worth 2,257gp.

So 4452 total to be split among: Kalen, Col, Bael, and Anar after Chongo and Keoni don't return.

And after taking away 750 to buy a lesser vigor wand.

So 3702 divided four ways is 925.5 each.

Look about right? I didn't forget any PCs or anything else obvious?

This would leave Kalen with 764.5 net gain after taking the silver dagger.


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:
			
		

> So 3702 divided four ways is 925.5 each.





So Anar takes the MW Studded Leather, and gets a net gain of 845.5 gold?


----------



## stonegod

Voadam said:
			
		

> So 3702 divided four ways is 925.5 each.gold?



Which means no one can afford the elemental gem, and by the system, Col is never going to take it as it would prevent him from getting more permanent items ala spells. The gem is a one use deal that's more of a party use---it summons an elemental to help fight.

The system works well for permanent/long use items (I use it in RL), but not so well for these one use/not single benefit items.


----------



## Malvoisin

As stonegod says: Perhaps the earth elemental gem should be considered a 'whole party' resource, much like the healing wands. I realize that it can only be held/activated by one character (especially if said character is concealing its existence from the other characters  ). However, I think there will be times when we just have to buck the system (not that the system is bad...I think it very fair, thank you Voadam). I would hope that the players trust one another, and that no one is looking to take advantage of a given situation to aid his own PC at the expense of the others. From what I know of you guys, nobody is looking to do that. So, my vote: Col holds the gem, everybody pays for it (without knowing it, after a sense). I won't force this course on anyone if there is an objection, however.

Granted, I'm also interested in having Col keep it, just because I want to see how his little secret plays out IC!


----------



## Zurai

An outsider's take on things:

What Voadam's system reminds me most of is a basic DKP system (Dragon Kill Points - an online gaming term that refers to a system designed to fairly and evenly distribute loot among a group of players). DKP is, by now, a proven system, having been in use for over a decade.

That said, it doesn't mesh well with expendable items. It works best when only considering "permanent" loot, because it tries to balance the advancement of the group as a whole. Using this example, once Col uses that elemental gem, that's it. It's gone, and all the cash he "spent" on it is gone as well - which leaves him, and thus the entire group, in a bad spot. That's just exacerbated by the fact that Archivists are one of the more expensive classes in the game to run, especially when you choose not to learn healing spells.

My opinion would be to either pool "permanent" (including raw cash) and "temporary" items into seperate pools, or to simply divvy up temporary items with a "Who wants this?" system, selling the item if it's unwanted for 'bonus' money.

[sblock=DKP sidenote]It's not exactly a DKP system because in general you can expect D&D parties to be less confrontational and competitive about loot issues than your typical MMO raid group. The mechanics are basically identical, but the goals and politics of the system are pretty different. YMMV on my commentary here.[/sblock]


----------



## Legildur

I like Zurai's recommendation. But also not particularly fussed - current allocation works okay in most circumstances.  I agree that one shot items and many others, are really a party resource.

Bael only wants to be able to have some back up healing (he is soft and squishy) and to be able to buy a quality longbow.


----------



## Rhun

Well to be honest...I'm from the old 1E AD&D days. There was no real buying and selling of magic items when we played back then. What you found is what you got, and it went to the person who could use it most. 

I've no problem with Col having the Elemental Gem. Anything that saves our butts is a good thing to have on hand.


----------



## stonegod

covaithe: Don't forget to post you character in the new RG. And Mal, you might want to update your sig and other links to it. Still points to the old.


----------



## covaithe

stonegod said:
			
		

> covaithe: Don't forget to post you character in the new RG.



He's there.


----------



## stonegod

covaithe said:
			
		

> He's there.



No he's not. There's a clear gap between Bael and Kalen where he should go....  

My bad


----------



## Rhun

Wow: A barbarian with a 14 wisdom? I've seen everything now!


----------



## Voadam

all right so expendibles will be divided and not sold.

group stuff then

1,195 valuables +391 = 1,586 -750 = 836 divided by 4= 209 each

Nobody wants a half price masterwork dagger so it will be sold.

Anar is buying the master work leather for 80 gp leaving him with 129 gp

Kalen is buying the masterwork silver dagger for 161 leaving him with 48 gp

Bael gets 209

Col gets 209

Expendibles:

Col takes the gem. And the lesser vigor wand.

Bael takes the wand of mage armor to be used by Kalen on him.

Anar takes the potion of invisibility

Leaving the potions of barkskin and the elixir of swimming

I'll take the swimming one, and I'd suggest Anar get the barkskin as he is going for more of a melee swashbuckler role.

48 gp. Yay. I can sell the knife later if I need to.

Math look right to everybody.


----------



## stonegod

Rhun said:
			
		

> Wow: A barbarian with a 14 wisdom? I've seen everything now!



Half-orc wizard with a 20 strength?


----------



## Rhun

stonegod said:
			
		

> Half-orc wizard with a 20 strength?





Good point.


----------



## Rhun

Voadam said:
			
		

> Anar takes the potion of invisibility
> 
> Leaving the potions of barkskin and the elixir of swimming
> 
> I'll take the swimming one, and I'd suggest Anar get the barkskin as he is going for more of a melee swashbuckler role.





Math looks right. I've got no problem with Anar carrying the potion of barskin (just in case), but we could always sell it as well. Either way. 

I'm thinking I may progress Anar to 3rd level in rogue, and then start taking some levels in Swashbuckler. Combining the two with the Daring Outlaw feat (I think that is the right feat) would make for a pretty good combination. Of course, if he goes true fighter, he gets a lot more feats to use. 

Good thing 4th level is still a long ways off!


----------



## Malvoisin

stonegod said:
			
		

> covaithe: Don't forget to post you character in the new RG. And Mal, you might want to update your sig and other links to it. Still points to the old.



Fixed my sig link.


----------



## Rhun

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Okay, so help me break down the party's next move. After Anar, Kalen, and Bael clean up, is the party cutting out of the Vanderboren estate? If so, where are they headed? If not, what's the precise plan for the following day? Gather Info checks? A trip to the Taxidermist's Guildhall? Facials and pedicures at a Day Spa?






As much as Anar, Bael and Kalen would enjoy a day spent at the Day Spa or some House of Ill Repute, we've got work to do.

I believe the plan is to snap some hooded cloaks and leave the estate, so that we can move about relatively unseen. Then we are going to go retrieve Pinkus' bloated corpse for a little talk with dead action. Depending on the information gained there, we will then plan our assault, er, infilitration (?) of the Lotuses. Do I have the right of it, fellow players?


----------



## stonegod

Rhun said:
			
		

> I believe the plan is to snap some hooded cloaks and leave the estate, so that we can move about relatively unseen. Then we are going to go retrieve Pinkus' bloated corpse for a little talk with dead action. Depending on the information gained there, we will then plan our assault, er, infilitration (?) of the Lotuses. Do I have the right of it, fellow players?



Penkus is too bloated to carry around, and the party poo-poo'ed it last time. We need to find a reputable/discrete cleric who will come w/ us to cast it. That'll be about 150gp minimum.


----------



## Malvoisin

Rhun said:
			
		

> Well to be honest...I'm from the old 1E AD&D days. There was no real buying and selling of magic items when we played back then. What you found is what you got, and it went to the person who could use it most.



That's what I talkin' bout! OLD SKOOL!!! 

Seriously, though, I think this speaks to an element of the game that has been lost in newer editions. These days, no one buys a potion of gaseous form, or a scroll of magic mouth, for example. But, back in the day, if you found something like that, you did your darndest to find a way to use it to help keep your PC alive (because there wasn't a mechanism in place to sell it). It really encouraged creativity.

That's part of why I'm only allowing for half an item's listed price if you should sell it. You can still sell unwanted loot, but it will be more efficient monetarily to try to find a use for what you've already got.


----------



## Malvoisin

stonegod said:
			
		

> Penkus is too bloated to carry around, and the party poo-poo'ed it last time. We need to find a reputable/discrete cleric who will come w/ us to cast it. That'll be about 150gp minimum.



It might just cost you more than that....

"You want me to accompany you into the undead-infested smugglers' tunnels under Parrot Island to speak with the resting spirit of a betrayed criminal who died horribly of a disease which caused his flesh to blacken and bloat like a pufferfish? I'd LOVE to!"


----------



## Rhun

stonegod said:
			
		

> Penkus is too bloated to carry around, and the party poo-poo'ed it last time. We need to find a reputable/discrete cleric who will come w/ us to cast it. That'll be about 150gp minimum.





Oh, alright...for some reason I thought that was still the plan. With that said, I think we should take the day to make some gather info checks and see what we can come up with about the Taxidermist Guildhall and the Lotus peeps.


----------



## Rhun

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Seriously, though, I think this speaks to an element of the game that has been lost in newer editions. These days, no one buys a potion of gaseous form, or a scroll of magic mouth, for example. But, back in the day, if you found something like that, you did your darndest to find a way to use it to help keep your PC alive (because there wasn't a mechanism in place to sell it). It really encouraged creativity.





Well said, Mal. I miss having to come up with uses for magic items you would never, ever actually want, but have to use them because there isn't much choice.


----------



## stonegod

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> "You want me to accompany you into the undead-infested smugglers' tunnels under Parrot Island to speak with the resting spirit of a betrayed criminal who died horribly of a disease which caused his flesh to blacken and bloat like a pufferfish? I'd LOVE to!"



Thus the 'minimum' in the sentence.


----------



## Rhun

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> "You want me to accompany you into the undead-infested smugglers' tunnels under Parrot Island to speak with the resting spirit of a betrayed criminal who died horribly of a disease which caused his flesh to blacken and bloat like a pufferfish? I'd LOVE to!"





Between Anar and Kalen, we should be able to get them to come along. "It's really quite lovely in the tunnels down below parrot island."


----------



## Legildur

Voadam said:
			
		

> Bael takes the wand of mage armor to be used by Kalen on him.



I reckon that Kalen may as well just hold onto the wand and keep it for an emergency (ig lost armor or incorporeal undead).  Bael was only thinking about using Mage Armor as an option.  The one hour duration makes it a little risky to rely on.


----------



## Legildur

I think that we should be able to convince a cleric to attend Parrot Island.  Maybe Bael can find one through his affiliation as it could be argued to be in defense of the city. Anyone else have an affiliation that could be leveraged?

The steps I see are as follows:

1. Wait for Chongo and co to return from the Taxidermist to see what they learned;
2. Speak with Penkus; and
3. Plan/execute infiltration/assault.


----------



## stonegod

Legildur said:
			
		

> I think that we should be able to convince a cleric to attend Parrot Island.  Maybe Bael can find one through his affiliation as it could be argued to be in defense of the city. Anyone else have an affiliation that could be leveraged?



Seekers may or may not have anything on the Taxidermist Guild, perhaps a map if we can't find a city hall equivalent.


----------



## Legildur

stonegod said:
			
		

> Seekers may or may not have anything on the Taxidermist Guild, perhaps a map if we can't find a city hall equivalent.



Great minds think alike!  I've just posted in the IC thread about the possibility of obtaining a map of the place.


----------



## stonegod

Legildur said:
			
		

> Great minds think alike!  I've just posted in the IC thread about the possibility of obtaining a map of the place.



Wait till you see Col's latest suggestion.

And, Mal, this is already playing very differently than my RL game, FYI. They don't trust any of Col's plans.


----------



## James Heard

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> "You want me to accompany you into the undead-infested smugglers' tunnels under Parrot Island to speak with the resting spirit of a betrayed criminal who died horribly of a disease which caused his flesh to blacken and bloat like a pufferfish? I'd LOVE to!"




You should probably turn him into a shrunken head. Then he'd just be a clever fashion statement that you could turn a priest on occasionally with a _Speak With Dead_ spell for laughs.

"Of _course _we're going to let your spirit rest Penkus, right after you sing me that song I liked so much last week."

"We should have shrank his little feet too, and turned him into a puppet."

"Argh. Puppets be makin' me stomach churn like clowns and onion. Argh."


----------



## stonegod

And this is the part where the very chaotic Col, who is certain of his rightness, ask Kora for some of your clothes, has Eyvi get 'im a boat, and the two of them set to his task... 

Boy, I think that's exactly what Col would do. Mothers, Fah!  But no reason to be starting the interparty conflict this early.


----------



## Rhun

stonegod said:
			
		

> Boy, I think that's exactly what Col would do. Mothers, Fah!  But no reason to be starting the interparty conflict this early.





This be some fun! I can already hear Anar. "You burnt my clothes? That was my favorite shirt!!!"


----------



## Malvoisin

I'm ready to advance the scene to the next morning, and the realization that Chongo and Keoni aren't coming back. Then the PCs can get on with their plans. Anybody have anything else they need to say before I do that?

Also, an announcement in a certain other thread will be made within the next few minutes...


----------



## stonegod

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> I'm ready to advance the scene to the next morning, and the realization that Chongo and Keoni aren't coming back. Then the PCs can get on with their plans. Anybody have anything else they need to say before I do that?



If the players have no qualms, Col would go through with his plans w/o their PCs permission.  Otherwise, he'll just be grumpy.


----------



## Malvoisin

Also, if everyone is good with the latest treasure divvying scheme, so am I. You can go ahead and update your character sheets accordingly.


----------



## Malvoisin

stonegod said:
			
		

> If the players have no qualms, Col would go through with his plans w/o their PCs permission.  Otherwise, he'll just be grumpy.



It's your character, brother. I don't see it as something that will be detrimental to the game, so if you want to do it, I won't forbid you.


----------



## Zurai

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Also, an announcement in a certain other thread will be made within the next few minutes...




F5 F5 F5 F5 F5....


----------



## Rhun

stonegod said:
			
		

> If the players have no qualms, Col would go through with his plans w/o their PCs permission.  Otherwise, he'll just be grumpy.





Go for it! Though Anar may make Col buy him some new clothes when he finds out!


----------



## Rhun

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Also, if everyone is good with the latest treasure divvying scheme, so am I. You can go ahead and update your character sheets accordingly.




Done.


----------



## Voadam

Rhun said:
			
		

> This be some fun! I can already hear Anar. "You burnt my clothes? That was my favorite shirt!!!"




"Where's my big hat?"


----------



## stonegod

Col updated w/ treasure, and he took his sickle back.


----------



## Voadam

Seeing as our new PC is a cleric, and we are looking for a cleric who can cast speak with dead . . . I see possible a possible intro link. Although speak with dead is actually a 2nd level spell and we are only 2nd level. Perhaps Hawthorne has a speak with undead type of potion he snatched while watching one of the ritual things.


----------



## stonegod

Voadam said:
			
		

> Seeing as our new PC is a cleric, and we are looking for a cleric who can cast speak with dead . . . I see possible a possible intro link. Although speak with dead is actually a 2nd level spell and we are only 2nd level. Perhaps Hawthorne has a speak with undead type of potion he snatched while watching one of the ritual things.



Speak with dead is 3rd level, actually.


----------



## Rhun

stonegod said:
			
		

> Speak with dead is 3rd level, actually.




We could always buy a scroll of Speak with Dead, and then introduce Hap to cast the spell.


----------



## stonegod

Rhun said:
			
		

> We could always buy a scroll of Speak with Dead, and then introduce Hap to cast the spell.



True, though he has a good of a chance to cast *as* Col.


----------



## Malvoisin

stonegod and covaithe, why don't you guys go ahead and role-play the 'dirty work' through to its conclusion, that way I'll be able to advance things to the next morning more quickly. I'd say the task will take pretty much all night, and the pair of scallywags should get back to the estate at morning's first light. You guys fill in the rest.


----------



## James Heard

Abbreviated and unfinished Hawthorne is in the Rogue's Gallery. It's almost certain that the equipment and feats will change, and I need to divvy up some of the important bits from their sources and put them into pigeonholes for easy reference. The equipment's simply a matter of knocking it out, but I'm having some difficulty in picking feats still so that might take until tomorrow afternoon when I've slept on it. 

Or I could be struck with an epiphany and finish him off within the hour.


----------



## Rhun

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> stonegod and covaithe, why don't you guys go ahead and role-play the 'dirty work' through to its conclusion, that way I'll be able to advance things to the next morning more quickly. I'd say the task will take pretty much all night, and the pair of scallywags should get back to the estate at morning's first light. You guys fill in the rest.





Hey Mal, hope you don't mind if us other three players get some roleplaying in too!


----------



## stonegod

James Heard said:
			
		

> Abbreviated and unfinished Hawthorne is in the Rogue's Gallery.



He's in the old RG. Need to be over here.


----------



## stonegod

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> stonegod and covaithe, why don't you guys go ahead and role-play the 'dirty work' through to its conclusion, that way I'll be able to advance things to the next morning more quickly. I'd say the task will take pretty much all night, and the pair of scallywags should get back to the estate at morning's first light. You guys fill in the rest.



So, we'll do the Penkus chat w/ a priest later, I'll assume.


----------



## James Heard

stonegod said:
			
		

> He's in the old RG. Need to be over here.



*sigh*


----------



## Malvoisin

Rhun said:
			
		

> Hey Mal, hope you don't mind if us other three players get some roleplaying in too!



Indeed, please do! My intent was never to discourage you three from doing so. I only wanted to encourage stonegod and covaithe to take the necessary liberties to complete their task so that the party could be reunited and move onward. I was concerned about too much 'thumb twiddling' time for Anar, Bael, and Kalen. That is all.


----------



## Malvoisin

James Heard said:
			
		

> Abbreviated and unfinished Hawthorne is in the Rogue's Gallery. It's almost certain that the equipment and feats will change, and I need to divvy up some of the important bits from their sources and put them into pigeonholes for easy reference. The equipment's simply a matter of knocking it out, but I'm having some difficulty in picking feats still so that might take until tomorrow afternoon when I've slept on it.
> 
> Or I could be struck with an epiphany and finish him off within the hour.



James, please let me know when the sheet is 100% completed, so that I can review it. Thanks!


----------



## Voadam

stonegod said:
			
		

> Speak with dead is 3rd level, actually.




I keep making that mistake again and again. Old edition knowledge can be pernicious.


----------



## James Heard

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> James, please let me know when the sheet is 100% completed, so that I can review it. Thanks!



Finished. Sorry it took a little bit longer than I thought.


----------



## Malvoisin

Guys, an outbreak of illness in the household has been occupying my time the last few days. Hang in there, I'll be back soon!


----------



## Rhun

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Guys, an outbreak of illness in the household has been occupying my time the last few days. Hang in there, I'll be back soon!





No problem, Mal. Get better!


----------



## Rhun

Just a bump in hopes that Mal will return soon!


----------



## stonegod

I know this thing has been dead for ages, but I just wanted to let the folks still reading this know: Col Tobinson, Mad Malconvoker, is going up against the Prince of Demons. Tonight, we start the last addy in the AP in my RL game!


----------



## renau1g

Good luck stonegod!


----------



## hafrogman

stonegod said:


> I know this thing has been dead for ages, but I just wanted to let the folks still reading this know: Col Tobinson, Mad Malconvoker, is going up against the Prince of Demons. Tonight, we start the last addy in the AP in my RL game!





			
				Moby Duck said:
			
		

> Cap'n Ahab: Don't think I don't hear you whispering behind my back!  You all think I'm a raving madam!
> 
> Announcer: Ken, that's a misprint.  It should read "raving mad man."
> 
> Cap'n Ahab: Oh, yes!  I thought it was a bit bold!



Anyways, go get 'em!


----------



## Rhun

stonegod said:


> I know this thing has been dead for ages, but I just wanted to let the folks still reading this know: Col Tobinson, Mad Malconvoker, is going up against the Prince of Demons. Tonight, we start the last addy in the AP in my RL game!




Good luck, Stonegod! I wish Anar Tovanni was there with Mad Col!


----------



## Legildur

I expect a report on the outcome! Good luck.


----------



## covaithe

Awesome!  Give him a big fat kiss for us.  Preferably with something heavy and pointy!


----------



## stonegod

First session: Hasted, Flying Bodak T-Rex's ridden by giant ju-ju zombies. That's just all sorts of awesome wrongness. 

We had our war council. Col has a plan. It involves lots of gates. Lots of them.


----------



## Rhun

stonegod said:


> First session: Hasted, Flying Bodak T-Rex's ridden by giant ju-ju zombies. That's just all sorts of awesome wrongness.




That really is all sorts of wrong!



stonegod said:


> We had our war council. Col has a plan. It involves lots of gates. Lots of them.




That sounds like a Col plan. LOL.


----------



## Malvoisin

Best of luck, stonegod! I hope the epic confrontation lives up to its billing.


----------



## stonegod

Malvoisin said:


> Best of luck, stonegod! I hope the epic confrontation lives up to its billing.



Hey Mal!

Oh, its going to be, if the rumblings from the DM are true. My Kn: Planes check (starting at +42) only told me two things about one of the generals we'll be fighting... ouch!

Looks like I'll be gating in a half-fiend 52HD Titan for backup!


----------



## Malvoisin

Sounds like a ball!


----------



## Voadam

Did you or the DM ever flesh out what happened on Col's ill-fated background voyage?


----------



## stonegod

Voadam said:


> Did you or the DM ever flesh out what happened on Col's ill-fated background voyage?



Its a mystery to us all. As long as Col's not Demo's long lost brother, its cool. If Col is, that's awesome.


----------



## stonegod

A quick pop in as its 1am here, but I can announce that we have successfully stopped the Savaage Tide and destroyed Demogorgon. Col had a very satisfactory ending, and very Col appropriate ending which I hope to write up more here and at the Paizo boards later. All I can say was: *This close*


----------



## stonegod

Voadam said:


> Did you or the DM ever flesh out what happened on Col's ill-fated background voyage?



Oh, and this was answered. Oh boy, was it answered....

Lets just say for a while, Dagon gave Col perfect clarity of vision....


----------



## Legildur

looking forward to the write up!


----------



## Rhun

Legildur said:


> looking forward to the write up!




As am I!


----------



## stonegod

Spent most of the day today working on figuring out the final status of Col.

Level 23!!

I'm attaching him and his cohort Churtle. For those not in the know, Churtle is a kobold cook of the thieves Vanthus used (and then betrayed) during the first addy. Col saved her from her companion's wrath, and she became his cohort. She's also the group's cook, and is famous for opening the Interplanar House of Gargoyle-Faced Pancakes (during a gargoyle Churtle slammed her oversized iron pot into a garg's face for critical damage. The pot now has a garg face in it...). 

The story of the last addy will take a bit to write up; probably do a bit every day or so over the week.


----------



## renau1g

*Phew* I was worried about Mad Col...


----------



## Voadam

stonegod said:


> Spent most of the day today working on figuring out the final status of Col.
> 
> Level 23!!
> 
> I'm attaching him and his cohort Churtle. For those not in the know, Churtle is a kobold cook of the thieves Vanthus used (and then betrayed) during the first addy. Col saved her from her companion's wrath, and she became his cohort. She's also the group's cook, and is famous for opening the Interplanar House of Gargoyle-Faced Pancakes (during a gargoyle Churtle slammed her oversized iron pot into a garg's face for critical damage. The pot now has a garg face in it...).
> 
> The story of the last addy will take a bit to write up; probably do a bit every day or so over the week.




Looking down his stats I first misread it as "CN medium paranoid" 


I didn't realize Col spent 5 decades on the sea before the incident happened. spry old feller.


----------



## stonegod

For the curious, I just converted Col and Churtle into 4E NPCs. It was a fun little exercise.


----------



## stonegod

Here it is (the start, anyway): Rise of a Demon Prince: A Savage Tide Tale


----------

